# knitting tea party 3 june '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 3 June '16

I've not been too enthused with working on my opening this week. With the restrictions our esteemed admin (did you hear the snide in my voice?) has put on us it takes all the joy away and makes it much more difficult. How much is 15k. that is 15k characters which includes spaces - dashes - every time you press a key it creates one character. I have quite contacting admin - besides they did not answer my last message.

We have had a beautiful week weather wise - 80° and above - the air is even warm. For some reason I was cold this morning - had my little heater on for a while. My house cools off during the night and stays cool for a while in the morning. The nights have been cool enough that sleeping has not been a problem.

I remember my mother making cloverleaf rolls - she would hold the dough in her hand and squeeze it up through the circle formed by her thumb and forefinger. As often as I tried it I could never make it work. It would squeeze out the back of my hand but never up through the circle. Mother really was a great cook.

Whole Wheat Cloverleaf Refrigerator Rolls

Since this is a dough you can refrigerate you don't need to bake it all at once. It's a time saver to mix the dough a day before you need the rolls. Just place in the fridge, take the dough out a couple of hours before you need them, shape into rolls, let rise and bake just before company arrives so they are welcomed by the fresh aroma of baking! Years ago I cut this recipe out of a magazine. It is a keeper.

Yield: 30 rolls

Ingredients

2 cups warm water
1/3 cup oil
1 egg, slightly beaten
1/3 cup sugar
2 teaspoons salt
3 cups white flour
2 tablespoons instant yeast
3 cups whole wheat flour
Butter for brushing on rolls

Directions

1. Pour water in a mixing bowl, whisk in oil, egg, sugar, and salt.

2. Stir in white flour and yeast, continue stirring until combined.

3. Now knead in whole wheat flour one cup at a time and knead until the dough is smooth and elastic approx 5 minutes. Place in a greased bowl and cover.

4. Let rise in warm place until doubled or if not baking them right away, cover and refrigerate overnight. (You can keep this dough in the fridge a couple of days before using)

5. Shape into small balls and place 3 in each greased muffin cup. Cover and let rise for an hour or until doubled. (Rising time approx 2 hours for refrigerated dough.)

6. Bake in 400º oven for 12 minutes or until golden brown in color.

7. Brush with butter as soon as they come out of the oven.

ww.mennonitegirlcancook.com

Herbed Pizza Dough

We enjoy pizza and once you find a dough that works well for you you won't ever go back to pre made pizza dough. It's so simple to make and adding a few extra spices or herbs to the dough makes it extra tasty. This is also great dough to make a flat bread and top it lightly with oil and a few fresh toppings. When hot out of the oven dip in balsamic and a good olive oil.

Ingredients
1 tbsp active dry yeast
1 cup warm water
1/2 tsp sugar
2 1/2 cup white flour, plus a little for kneading if needed
1/2 cup semolina flour
1 tsp salt
1 tsp dry oregano leaves
1/2 tsp thyme
1/2 tsp dry Greek seasoning
1/4 tsp garlic powder
3 tbsp grated Parmesan cheese
3-4 tbsp olive oil

Directions

1. Place warm water and sugar in a small bowl. Sprinkle with yeast and allow to stand for 8-10 minutes.

2. While yeast is proofing, add all other ingredients except olive oil to a large bowl.

3. Once yeast has proofed stir down and pour over dry ingredients.

4. Add 2 tbsp of the olive oil.

5. Using a fork stir until the dough comes together.

6. At this point add another tbsp of the olive oil and using your hands knead dough. Add a little more flour if needed to make a soft but not sticky dough. Knead about 5 minutes.

7. Lightly grease bowl, place dough ball back into bowl and cover. Let stand out of draft for 35-40 minutes.

8. Roll out dough and fit onto pizza pan.

Now you are ready to top the pizza crust with your favourite toppings.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Bentley is always out of bed before grandpa. I hear the screen door opening and little feet come trotting across the floor. Then there is this little voice saying "grandpa - wake up". To wit I say "why?" and then I hear one word "popsicle". So of course grandpa gets out of bed asking what color he would like - unwrapping it and then watching him trot around the house to the front door licking away on his popsicle. Not sure why the front door - maybe it is easier to open. Grandpa tries really hard never to run out of popsicles.

Later in the day Avery or Ayden or both of them show up to ask if they may have a popsicle. At least they are big enough to get it themselves. Lol

Coconut Chai Freezer Pops

A thick, frosty protein shake does wonders to tame the typical hunger pains, but all it takes is a humble popsicle mold for crafting next-level summertime satisfaction. Initially inspired by a leftover protein shake left in the freezer for too long, it was obvious that my oversight was no mistake, but a hint of unlocked potential. All it needed was a stick.

Flecked with bold, invigorating spices and the perk of your favorite caffeinated beverage, these frosty treats are no mere syrupy ice cubes. Flakes of toasted coconut add texture, while coconut milk provides a decadent, creamy backdrop. Each bit has all the richness of typical ice cream, but without the need for any fancy equipment, or for loosening your belt afterwards
.
Makes About 6 Medium Freezer Pops

Ingredients

1 3/4 Cups (1 14-Ounce Can) Full-Fat Coconut Milk
1/2 Cup Plain or Vanilla Non-Dairy Milk
1/4 Cup Light Agave Nectar
1/4 Cup Pro(Zero) Natural Chai Latte Protein Powder
1/4 Cup Unsweetened Shredded Coconut, Toasted
1 1/4 Teaspoons Ground Ginger
1/2 Teaspoon Ground Cinnamon
1/4 Teaspoon Ground Cardamom
1/8 Teaspoon Ground Black Pepper
1/4 Teaspoon Salt
1/2 Teaspoon Vanilla Extract
1/8 Teaspoon Anise Extract (Optional)

Directions

The procedure here really couldn't be any simpler:

1. Whisk together the coconut milk and non-dairy milk of your choice along with the protein powder, mixing thoroughly to ensure that there are no remaining lumps.

2. Add in the toasted coconut, spices, salt, and extracts, and stir well.

3. Pour the resulting mixture into popsicle molds, insert sticks, and place them on a level surface in your freezer.

4. Allow at least 6 hours before serving, and preferably overnight.

5. If you have trouble getting the pops out of the mold, run the outsides under hot water for about 60 seconds to loosen them.

www.BitterSweet.com

Strawberry Cream Cheese Clouds

After enjoying a similar dessert at a friend's place on several occasions, I 'borrowed' the recipe from her and decided that strawberry season was a good time to give it a try. The frozen 'clouds' are ready in the freezer anytime you might need a special dessert...and would be good with other fruit toppings as well.

Ingredients

1 package (8 ounces) cream cheese, softened 
3/4 cup icing sugar 
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1 cup heavy whipping cream 
2 quarts fresh strawberries, sliced 
1 cup whipping cream, whipped with 1 Tbps. sugar and 1/2 teaspoon vanilla (for topping)

Directions

1. Beat the cream cheese, icing sugar and vanilla until smooth.

2. Gradually add the cream, beating until thickened.

3. Spoon mixture into 10 mounds on a parchment or waxed paper-lined baking sheet. With the back of a spoon, shape into 3 inch 'nest-like' circles.

4. Freeze for at least two hours or overnight.

5. To serve, fill with strawberries and top with whipped cream.

Yield: 10 servings.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

No Bake Quick Chocolate Wafer Icebox Cake

This easy chocolate wafer dessert has been around for years. I used to make it by layering the chocolate wafers with instant pudding which had whipped cream folded into it. Our son recently requested that I make it again and so I switched it up a little bit here using only four main ingredients plus the strawberries for garnish.

Ingredients

1 200 gram box chocolate wafers (thin crispy chocolate cookies)
6 cups chocolate pudding (I used snack packs but if you want to make your own pudding go ahead)
500 ml / 2 cups whipping cream
1/4 cup sugar
2 packages whipping cream stabilizer (best for making this dessert more than 12 hours ahead)

Directions

1. Line the sides of a 9 inch springform pan with parchment paper.

2. Whip the cream with sugar and stabilizer until stiff peaks form.

3. Put down the first layer of whole chocolate wafers. (there will be spaces in the bottom of the pan)

4. Cover wafers with two cups of chocolate pudding.

5. Cover chocolate pudding with another layer of chocolate wafers.

6. Cover chocolate wafers with a layer of Whipped Cream.

7. Repeat layers ending with Whipped Cream.

8. Refrigerate for at least 6 hours or overnight.

9. Garnish with Strawberries and chocolate syrup.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

So - i am not sure how much will fit i am going to stop here. i'm thinking i will post more recipes once a day. --- sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 27th May, 2016* by Darowil 

*Railyn* had scopes Thursday- showed nothing unexpected but still no reason found for the anaemia.

*Bulldog* returned- stable health wise, helped by pain patches- but the ongoing cost looks like being prohibitive. Jim not well either but is unwilling to do anything about it. Had DD and her family with them for a month.

*Nannyof3* has had a raft of tests done and is now awaiting results for kidney stones, liver and ovaries.

*Gwen's* DD has left for Spain, away until early August. Skyped and seems to be settling well.

*Cashmeregma* is very busy getting ready to go away again to her brothers wedding in Ohio. And the trip to Germany must be soon as well. So she will be around very little- anyone wanting to contact her use a PM.

*Kathleendoris* has had the Grands all week as DD has an ear infection and it has been a week off school for the kids.

*Budasha* had a check up recently which showed no sign of recurrence so no more follow-ups for 12 months.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PHOTOS
2 - *Fan* - Baby yarn
12 - *Kate* - Caitlin's birthday party
24 - *Fan* - Crochet afghan
25 - *Lurker* - Rome
25 - *Agnes* - Crochet square
30 - *Lurker* - Pfeilraupe scarf
31 - *Sorlenna* - Socks
34 - *Lurker* - Rome / Ringo
37 - *Kateb* - Birthday card for Ringo/Caitlin's monitor
40 - *Agnes * - Quinn
40 - *Swedenme* - Baby blanket
40 - *Bonnie* - DGD's playschool graduation
41 - *Agnes* - Agnes & Quinn
46 - *Fan* - Stu's t-shirt
48 - *Rookie* - DD & DGS
52 - *Kate* - Luke in the paddling pool 2016 & 2014
56 - *Tami* - Beadwork bracelet
59 - *Darowil* - 'Friend' mug
60 - *Kate* - Jelly/swiss roll
68 - *Agnes* - DGKs
69 - *Lurker* - DN & friend/Funny/Motto
75 - *Bonnie* - Garden
75 - *Agnes* - Potted hough (download)
77 - *Darowil* - Hat for Elizabeth
80 - *Swedenme* - Wave & leaf pattern (link)
80 - *TNS* - Best friend shawl

RECIPES
64 - *Bonnie* - Jelly roll
67 - *Sam* - Haskapa No-Bake Berry Cheesecake
67 - *Sam* - Haskapa mixed berry compote
73 - *Bonnie* - Haskap recipes (link)
75 - *Agnes*- Potted hough

CRAFTS
2 - *Sam* - Scallops & lace sweater (link)
26 - *Bonnie* - Cameron vest (link)
29 - *Sam* - Knitted tops (links)
33 - *Sam* - Albequerque diamondback vest (link)
33 - *Sam* - How to wind wool faster (link)
35 - *Sam* - Crochet pillows (link)
46 - *Gwen* - Lightweight raglan sweater (link)
47 - *Sam* - Nautical sweater/Converse booties (links)

OTHERS
5 - *Lurker* - Funny
18 - *Sam* - Swedish advert (link)
34 - *Sam* - How to cut watermelon (link)
70 - *Neverquitknitter* - Color IQ eye test (link)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't know why the summary wouldn't go through as one, I didn't think it was that big but there you go.....I'm sounding snidey too Sam! :sm09: Thanks for the opening, I like the sound of the pizza dough and may well try that.
Don't you just love that wee voice saying,"Grandpa" (or in my case, Gran) and I have been known not to answer so he'll say it again!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

marking spot


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

agnes - what is the health lottery? --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another frosty morning here- but the sun is shining over much of the country, traditionally Queen's Birthday (it's a holiday weekend) is bad weather, I wonder how long it will last?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's true - i love the fact that he comes over - actually i am glad to see all three come over but especially bentley - and he always says it with a smile. wish he would stay this size forever. i told admin i didn't think he looked ahead as to how the changes might effect people. he did not answer back. lol i was surprised mine went through. regardless of what admin says - it does create more work to fit in with his changes. --- sam



KateB said:


> Don't know why the summary wouldn't go through as one, I didn't think it was thet big but there you go.....I'm sounding snidey too Sam! :sm09: Thanks for the opening, I like the sound of the pizza dough and may well try that.
> Don't you just love that wee voice saying,"Grandpa" (or in my case, Gran) and I have been known not to answer so he'll say it again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry about the restrictions on your opening, Sam! One size never fits all- in respect of the new format. I am enjoying the new picture format, it does have an absolute limit of 10, but I can live with that.
15k characters is meaningless to me.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> agnes - what is the health lottery? --- sam


a lottery where the top prize is restricted to a certain amount and some of the profits go to health based causes,and costs half of what the national lottery does


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - why don't you ask admin how to bookmark more pages. he never answered the post i wrote them with that question as part of the post. i do encourage you to write admin - they need to know the problems they are creating for us and no doubt for a lot of other people also. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lurker = 6 characters. take it from there. every space, comma, etc. = one character. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry about the restrictions on your opening, Sam! One size never fits all- in respect of the new format. I am enjoying the new picture format, it does have an absolute limit of 10, but I can live with that.
> 15k characters is meaningless to me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam love the cloverleaf rolls and herbed pizza crust recipes. Since my hands don't knead dough well any more I will see if I can adapt the rolls to use in the bread machine. Also, strawberries are awesome this year so just may have to try the strawberry clouds dessert. Thanks for posting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

agnes - what is potted hough? --- sam


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

went back to look at the recipes,the icepops looked good till I saw the condensed milk .....My sugar levels would be sky high plus I have the diabetic clinic later this month,so a no-no, anything with strawberries i give a miss since I detest them in any shape or form, will look into the pizza later

The opening certainly makes a difference Sam,but I am sure you will get things to work for you soon, thanks ladies for the summary


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you for the new start Sam and to Kate and Margaret for the summary. Well I'm back on course with my hopefully poncho maybe wrap and just look what has just popped into my inbox . Isn't it gorgeous not that I can make it yet but when I learn a few more stitches I'm definitely going to give it a try , it will give me time to see if I can find some yarn for it


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone! 
I'm actually on at a half decent time, yay!!
Good to hear that Betty is doing better, too bad that the cost of the patches is so high, especially if they are doing the job, too bad that Jim is unwilling to do anything about his health, but you can't make someone do something that they aren't willing to do. 
Glad that Hannah is settling in in Spain, Gwen, have her send you lots of photos, we want to see too. 
Everyone who is waiting tests or results, I'm hoping that you all get good answers, and nothing to worry about. 
Julie, hopefully you will hear difinitively on your surgery so that you can make the arrangements for Ringo and get pain free soon. 
Daralene, safe travels!
I received the yarn that I had purchased from another ravelry member so that I can make my second slipper, so that is what I am working on now, I hope to finish it tonight while waiting for David to get home, it's 2 strands of worsted weight with size US10 needles, so goes very fast. 
Okay, back to last week to finish getting caught up. 
Hugs!!!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Well a first for me page #2 thank you to all who worked hard to start another week


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I totally forgot it's Friday! Yikes, where did the week go?! I'll mark a spot. I'm still working on socks (expect to have 9 pairs when I'm done!), but I'm getting the bug to get back to some designs. I have had a shawl idea for a while I just might try out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> went back to look at the recipes,the icepops looked good till I saw the condensed milk .....My sugar levels would be sky high plus I have the diabetic clinic later this month,so a no-no, anything with strawberries i give a miss since I detest them in any shape or form, will look into the pizza later
> 
> The opening certainly makes a difference Sam,but I am sure you will get things to work for you soon


I love strawberries and anything strawberry flavoured apart from strawberry jam . Have them for breakfast with my cereal along with raspberries and blueberries ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - before i forget - Ney Oil was here today and filled the propane tank - $.88/gallon. heidi thought theirs was a 500 gallon tank. --- sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - do you have a dough hook on your mixer? think that would work also. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam love the cloverleaf rolls and herbed pizza crust recipes. Since my hands don't knead dough well any more I will see if I can adapt the rolls to use in the bread machine. Also, strawberries are awesome this year so just may have to try the strawberry clouds dessert. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I just found KP last year, Then I thought I found the Endless Tea Party, Now I can't see what I saw before or find anything.
Go figure . . .like the rest of life, once you get it down . . .they change or discontinue it. I have no idea what it is here now, or how to find the pictures. I have 3 very smart children that are way ahead of the curve in computers. I always purchased the newest and best equipment when I was mothering them, and taking in College girls in my home, keeping up to date regularly. Now they do it themselves as they all use computers to make their livings. Did I tell you that I was raising babies and taking care of elders at the same time and had no time to learn to use a computer. Now I am way behind the 
curve. What is a girl to do??? I guess I'll just have to stay home with my needles and Fibers and drink my own cup of tea by myself. Sorry that they changed the format for the tea party....


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> agnes - what is potted hough? --- sam[/quote
> 
> meat from the shinbone cooked for several hours with bayleaf cayenne, ground spice,salt and pepper,finely chopped and set in aspic, the shinbone produces a natural aspic Sam, posted the recipe on last weeks KTP.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for the new start Sam and to Kate and Margaret for the summary. Well I'm back on course with my hopefully poncho maybe wrap and just look what has just popped into my inbox . Isn't it gorgeous not that I can make it yet but when I learn a few more stitches I'm definitely going to give it a try , it will give me time to see if I can find some yarn for it


way beyond me will look forward to seeing what you make of it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> way beyond me will look forward to seeing what you make of it


Way beyond me just now but can learn with practice and it's made in panels so that should make it slightly easier


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had our walk, did 20 minutes weights at gym, changed out long sleeve to short sleeve tops in closet. Knitting 2 toned hat.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Way beyond me just now but can learn with practice and it's made in panels so that should make it slightly easier


have every confidence you will master it :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had our walk, did 20 minutes weights at gym, changed out long sleeve to short sleeve tops in closet. Knitting 2 toned hat.


Joy you tire me out just reading what you do :sm09:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all rrom a busy, and absent as a result, regular. No market this morning, due to severe weather currently hitting SE QLD. Anyone on South East coast of Australia is hopefully prepared to cope. I spent yesterday gathering sandbags as I now live onva street prone to flooding in these events, but on positive note, time to knit or crochet.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I am marking my spot and thanking Sam and the summary people. I loved the garden pictures, Bonnie, and really look forward for the updates of how the knitting projects are coming along. Summer is here with a vengence. Wish I could send some of this to those with colder climes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> bonnie - before i forget - Ney Oil was here today and filled the propane tank - $.88/gallon. heidi thought theirs was a 500 gallon tank. --- sam.


I will have to ask DH what we pay, I don't remember. It's one of the few bills that is all his????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I just found KP last year, Then I thought I found the Endless Tea Party, Now I can't see what I saw before or find anything.
> Go figure . . .like the rest of life, once you get it down . . .they change or discontinue it. I have no idea what it is here now, or how to find the pictures. I have 3 very smart children that are way ahead of the curve in computers. I always purchased the newest and best equipment when I was mothering them, and taking in College girls in my home, keeping up to date regularly. Now they do it themselves as they all use computers to make their livings. Did I tell you that I was raising babies and taking care of elders at the same time and had no time to learn to use a computer. Now I am way behind the
> curve. What is a girl to do??? I guess I'll just have to stay home with my needles and Fibers and drink my own cup of tea by myself. Sorry that they changed the format for the tea party....


Hi & welcome to the tea party, Sam starts a new one each Friday & if you find it & say hi, you should be easily able to find us again by going to your posts.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love strawberries and anything strawberry flavoured apart from strawberry jam . Have them for breakfast with my cereal along with raspberries and blueberries ????


I'll send you my Mom's recipe for strawberry jam. It's so fresh tasting (not processed tasting) that you may change your mind about strawberry jam and it's an easy recipe. Strawberries aren't quite in season here yet, so I haven't dug out the recipe yet, but I will to send along to you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting the new week, some great recipes, I'm definitely going to try the pizza dough & the strawberry clouds, maybe with some other fruit too.
I've been outside most of the day, I think I've finally got everything caught up, moved my patio table & chairs to the deck this morning & cleaned them, I think the cushions will stay in the house until needed so Kimber doesn't eat them.
Nice & warm here today but the wind has got crazy in the last hour or so.

Sonja, what a lovely blanket, I'm sure you will be doing it in no time.
Well better get in the shower so I'm clean enough to make supper, talk later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll send you my Mom's recipe for strawberry jam. It's so fresh tasting (not processed tasting) that you may change your mind about strawberry jam and it's an easy recipe. Strawberries aren't quite in season here yet, so I haven't dug out the recipe yet, but I will to send along to you.


Is it a cooked jam? I know there is more sugar in freezer jams but both strawberry & rasberry taste so much better that way. More like fresh


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll send you my Mom's recipe for strawberry jam. It's so fresh tasting (not processed tasting) that you may change your mind about strawberry jam and it's an easy recipe. Strawberries aren't quite in season here yet, so I haven't dug out the recipe yet, but I will to send along to you.


Thank you Jeanette I will try it , starting to get plenty of strawberries here from the kind gardeners who have allotments where we used to have one


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

We finally had one whole day without rain. What a treat. I could hardly believe my eyes when the sun shone through. We had had one of the wettest springs and many with very bad storms, so it's been a trying time. The poor drowned potted plants will be lifting their dreary heads and starting to get blooms once again. Wish I could think of something worth writing about, but I guess this is it for today. Wishing everyone a warm, DRY weekend with pleasant days. Keep the needles clicking.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting the new week, some great recipes, I'm definitely going to try the pizza dough & the strawberry clouds, maybe with some other fruit too.
> I've been outside most of the day, I think I've finally got everything caught up, moved my patio table & chairs to the deck this morning & cleaned them, I think the cushions will stay in the house until needed so Kimber doesn't eat them.
> Nice & warm here today but the wind has got crazy in the last hour or so.
> 
> ...


Kimber eating cushions made me laugh


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Just read Sam's little tid bit about Bentley and waking up Grandpa asking for a popsicle. Then the other grands come over for theirs. What a sweet story and I'm sure Grandpa is more than happy to indulge such sweet requests. Now the question remains: What kind of popsicles do the young'uns enjoy the most?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

81brighteyes said:


> We finally had one whole day without rain. What a treat. I could hardly believe my eyes when the sun shone through. We had had one of the wettest springs and many with very bad storms, so it's been a trying time. The poor drowned potted plants will be lifting their dreary heads and starting to get blooms once again. Wish I could think of something worth writing about, but I guess this is it for today. Wishing everyone a warm, DRY weekend with pleasant days. Keep the needles clicking.


The weather is always a talking point here on TP and I here that parts of Texas have had really bad storms and flooding I hope you don't live in one of the affected areas


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - you have found the endless Knitting Tea Party pearl's girls - and we are so glad you did - hope to see a lot of you - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> I just found KP last year, Then I thought I found the Endless Tea Party, Now I can't see what I saw before or find anything.
> Go figure . . .like the rest of life, once you get it down . . .they change or discontinue it. I have no idea what it is here now, or how to find the pictures. I have 3 very smart children that are way ahead of the curve in computers. I always purchased the newest and best equipment when I was mothering them, and taking in College girls in my home, keeping up to date regularly. Now they do it themselves as they all use computers to make their livings. Did I tell you that I was raising babies and taking care of elders at the same time and had no time to learn to use a computer. Now I am way behind the
> curve. What is a girl to do??? I guess I'll just have to stay home with my needles and Fibers and drink my own cup of tea by myself. Sorry that they changed the format for the tea party....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yes - i saw that as i was reading and finishing up last weeks. not something i would fix for myself i think. lol --- sam



agnescr said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > agnes - what is potted hough? --- sam[/quote
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think that stitch would make a lovely cowl. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Way beyond me just now but can learn with practice and it's made in panels so that should make it slightly easier


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bentley will eat any of them. avery likes the yellow and the green - ayden likes the orange - grandpa agrees with bentley - they are all good. lol --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> Just read Sam's little tid bit about Bentley and waking up Grandpa asking for a popsicle. Then the other grands come over for theirs. What a sweet story and I'm sure Grandpa is more than happy to indulge such sweet requests. Now the question remains: What kind of popsicles do the young'uns enjoy the most?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought i had mentioned my portable concentrator. a concentrator makes it's own oxygen - i don't know how but it does. i have a big one here in the bedroom - the tubing allows me to roam all over - even out on the porch.

the portable is worn over the shoulder just like my liquid portable did. they weigh about the same - around ten pounds +/-. mine came with an additional exterior battery which doubles the time it works. i run it on level four - which is as high as it will go. it lasts about five hours at that level. it came with two chargers - one that plugs into the wall and one that plugs into a cigarette lighter in the car. my liquid portable (liquid meaning it was filled with liquid oxygen from tanks on the front porch) lasted six hours at that level. the liquid portable was a continuous feed - oxygen always coming out. the portable concentrator is an on-demand meaning you only get oxygen when you inhale.

i liked the continuous feed because there was always oxygen coming out which worked out well when i had a breathing crisis such as running out of breath for some reason or other - maybe i was walking too fast. i'm not as comfortable with the pc for that reason since i tend to panic when i've 'lost my air' - sometimes it takes extreme concentration to not let the panic take over. i'm glad it doesn't happen too often. with the pc i will need to breathe only through my nose and breathe out through purse lips. no taking deep breaths through my mouth.

i will get used to the pc - i better since it is the only way i am able to leave the house.

it also makes noise - it doesn't bother me but when i am on the plane - once i am settled i can turn it off for a while.

if i find that it really isn't going to work there are a few other oxygen companies that still deliver liquid oxygen - i could always go with one of them. but so far i am fine.

http://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?hspart=iba&hsimp=yhs-1&type=veds_5312_CRW_US&p=portable+concentrators shows pictures of some concentrators if you care to look.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm glad your concentrator seems good, Sam. I can understand that panic feeling, scary stuff.

I think perhaps posting recipes a couple at a time will actually be better for me. I get overwhelmed sometimes trying to read them all at once.

Today DD#1 and SIL celebrate 7 years married. Tomorrow is another birthday (we have a lot of kids! LOL). That means supper out, Chinese this time, which is okay by me.

Going to work on my socks and mull over this shawl idea.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 3 June '16
> 
> I've not been too enthused with working on my opening this week. With the restrictions our esteemed admin (did you hear the snide in my voice?) has put on us it takes all the joy away and makes it much more difficult. How much is 15k. that is 15k characters which includes spaces - dashes - every time you press a key it creates one character. I have quite contacting admin - besides they did not answer my last message.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you for the opening, Sam. Don't let the changes frustrate you. This may actually work out better. I like the idea of the recipes spread out through the week. 

My mom used to make cloverleaf rolls. I have her recipe here somewhere. I think she just pulled of pieces about the same size and rolled them into balls, and put 3 balls in each muffin cup.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam love the cloverleaf rolls and herbed pizza crust recipes. Since my hands don't knead dough well any more I will see if I can adapt the rolls to use in the bread machine. Also, strawberries are awesome this year so just may have to try the strawberry clouds dessert. Thanks for posting.


Gwen, you should be able to take the dough through the dough setting on the machine, then make the rolls from there. You may have to adjust the quantities in the recipe to fit the machine capacity, is all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> bonnie - before i forget - Ney Oil was here today and filled the propane tank - $.88/gallon. heidi thought theirs was a 500 gallon tank. --- sam.


Great price!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> gwen - do you have a dough hook on your mixer? think that would work also. --- sam


I do all my bread in the Kitchen Aid mixer with the dough hook. Should work great if you have one!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I just found KP last year, Then I thought I found the Endless Tea Party, Now I can't see what I saw before or find anything.
> Go figure . . .like the rest of life, once you get it down . . .they change or discontinue it. I have no idea what it is here now, or how to find the pictures. I have 3 very smart children that are way ahead of the curve in computers. I always purchased the newest and best equipment when I was mothering them, and taking in College girls in my home, keeping up to date regularly. Now they do it themselves as they all use computers to make their livings. Did I tell you that I was raising babies and taking care of elders at the same time and had no time to learn to use a computer. Now I am way behind the
> curve. What is a girl to do??? I guess I'll just have to stay home with my needles and Fibers and drink my own cup of tea by myself. Sorry that they changed the format for the tea party....


Hello Pearls Girls! Welcome to the Tea Party. We always have room for another chair at the table. You will catch up with the computer. We all have questions at times. I am self taught. If I need help I holler for my nephew or DDIL!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all rrom a busy, and absent as a result, regular. No market this morning, due to severe weather currently hitting SE QLD. Anyone on South East coast of Australia is hopefully prepared to cope. I spent yesterday gathering sandbags as I now live onva street prone to flooding in these events, but on positive note, time to knit or crochet.


Keeping you in my prayers that you don't get severe weather or flooding. Good you are getting prepared. Enjoy your knitting time!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> We finally had one whole day without rain. What a treat. I could hardly believe my eyes when the sun shone through. We had had one of the wettest springs and many with very bad storms, so it's been a trying time. The poor drowned potted plants will be lifting their dreary heads and starting to get blooms once again. Wish I could think of something worth writing about, but I guess this is it for today. Wishing everyone a warm, DRY weekend with pleasant days. Keep the needles clicking.


You did a fine job finding something worth writing about! We now know you are not flooded, and you have sunshine! I need to check another forum and check on friends who have flooded. Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought i had mentioned my portable concentrator. a concentrator makes it's own oxygen - i don't know how but it does. i have a big one here in the bedroom - the tubing allows me to roam all over - even out on the porch.
> 
> the portable is worn over the shoulder just like my liquid portable did. they weigh about the same - around ten pounds +/-. mine came with an additional exterior battery which doubles the time it works. i run it on level four - which is as high as it will go. it lasts about five hours at that level. it came with two chargers - one that plugs into the wall and one that plugs into a cigarette lighter in the car. my liquid portable (liquid meaning it was filled with liquid oxygen from tanks on the front porch) lasted six hours at that level. the liquid portable was a continuous feed - oxygen always coming out. the portable concentrator is an on-demand meaning you only get oxygen when you inhale.
> 
> ...


Sam, is the big concentrator continuous feed like the liquid O2 was? You will get used to the PC once you have had it a while. Deep breaths through your mouth isn't good anyway. And please, please, please! Do NOT turn the pc off on the plane! You need that O2 all the time. We wouldn't want you to get into crisis and panic. The sound of the pc is not bothersome. And as long as you are using the pc on the plane, others will know that it is needed, and can help in an emergency. And when you book your flight, check that there is a way to recharge the batteries on the plane.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I do all my bread in the Kitchen Aid mixer with the dough hook. Should work great if you have one!


I let my mixer do the icky work with dough hooks too, just doing the final kneading by hand after it's smooth.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for the new start Sam and to Kate and Margaret for the summary. Well I'm back on course with my hopefully poncho maybe wrap and just look what has just popped into my inbox . Isn't it gorgeous not that I can make it yet but when I learn a few more stitches I'm definitely going to give it a try , it will give me time to see if I can find some yarn for it


That is a beautiful blanket Sonja where is the pattern from ? I would love to try it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam and ladies, thank you once again for a new tea party. Sorry that you have to cut your intro so short Sam, perhaps it will be changed soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes, I really don't do that much. Spend several hours a day on computer! But thank you.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I am so excited to have learned FKL heel for socks, did 3 yesterday. I had trouble holding all the pages in my lap and onto the floor they go . . .then I couldn't find the order or where I was. lol A friend read all the directions for turning the heel and I followed . . .now I have a neat heel pattern w/o gussets. It may become my favorite. Started 1 pair well over a year ago. One is using 9" circular, the other is a 40" needle w/ TUTAAT magic loop. I need to re-heat my tea, see ya.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good afternoon all, Just got an email from a friend in Sydney Australia, who tells me it's very stormy where she is in a beach suburb. I'm tinkering with new baby blanket squares and finally got the colour ways right for it. We are off to football game soon, it's a cool 14C afternoon so wrapping up well for it, even though sun is out it will be dark by 5.30pm.
I have my guava juice and pulp sitting, dripping into a bucket steadily, in preparation for my first attempt at the jelly tomorrow. They're yellow guavas so should get a nice soft lemony colour off them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I am so excited to have learned FKL heel for socks, did 3 yesterday. I had trouble holding all the pages in my lap and onto the floor they go . . .then I couldn't find the order or where I was. lol A friend read all the directions for turning the heel and I followed . . .now I have a neat heel pattern w/o gussets. It may become my favorite. Started 1 pair well over a year ago. One is using 9" circular, the other is a 40" needle w/ TUTAAT magic loop. I need to re-heat my tea, see ya.


Good for you! And a wonderful friend, also. I have not tried FKL heel yet. I do like my heel flap and gusset, but that is what I learned, and I don't like change! :sm02: And I have the pattern memorized. Most of my socks are done while riding in the car, or visiting my mother. Times when it is not possible for me to read a pattern. In fact, I just finished the flap and heel cup on one for DH while visiting Mom today. What I should do is just knit a tube and put in a FKL heel for practice, either top down, or toe up. I don't mind doing the Kitchener stitch, and prefer top down socks. Though I do see benefits of doing them toe up. One of these days I am going to make a pair for me in worsted weight, and the easiest way to get my stitch count would be to do them toe up. Hmmm. Might be a good time to tell DH to park me somewhere remote in the RV and send him to watch trains! No distractions for me that way. That was how I finished a shawl that took me over a year to finish because of all the mistakes I kept making!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good afternoon all, Just got an email from a friend in Sydney Australia, who tells me it's very stormy where she is in a beach suburb. I'm tinkering with new baby blanket squares and finally got the colour ways right for it. We are off to football game soon, it's a cool 14C afternoon so wrapping up well for it, even though sun is out it will be dark by 5.30pm.
> I have my guava juice and pulp sitting, dripping into a bucket steadily, in preparation for my first attempt at the jelly tomorrow. They're yellow guavas so should get a nice soft lemony colour off them.


Good you got the color ways the way you want them. Photo? Hope you have enjoyed the football game, and stayed warm. Have fun making your guava jelly tomorrow! Today? :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 5 good night!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I hope you soon get used to you new machine. So scary to be short of air.

Bright eyes, I'm glad you aren't flooded, you could share a little of your water with us. We've had enough to get the crops started but a little more would be nice.

Has anyone heard from Pammy or Dreamweaver,? I wonder if they are they affected by the flooding?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my big concentrator is a continuous feed which is good. once i am sitting i am fine. it has about a four hour full charge time which is fine here at home. i'll be fine. thanks for the concern - right now i am wishing i was there and back. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Sam, is the big concentrator continuous feed like the liquid O2 was? You will get used to the PC once you have had it a while. Deep breaths through your mouth isn't good anyway. And please, please, please! Do NOT turn the pc off on the plane! You need that O2 all the time. We wouldn't want you to get into crisis and panic. The sound of the pc is not bothersome. And as long as you are using the pc on the plane, others will know that it is needed, and can help in an emergency. And when you book your flight, check that there is a way to recharge the batteries on the plane.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for the new start Sam and to Kate and Margaret for the summary. Well I'm back on course with my hopefully poncho maybe wrap and just look what has just popped into my inbox . Isn't it gorgeous not that I can make it yet but when I learn a few more stitches I'm definitely going to give it a try , it will give me time to see if I can find some yarn for it


Oh my goodness, that is gorgeous! You will be able to master that very soon I reckon., the way you have taken to knitting and now crochet is just amazing. :sm11:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good afternoon all, Just got an email from a friend in Sydney Australia, who tells me it's very stormy where she is in a beach suburb. I'm tinkering with new baby blanket squares and finally got the colour ways right for it. We are off to football game soon, it's a cool 14C afternoon so wrapping up well for it, even though sun is out it will be dark by 5.30pm.
> I have my guava juice and pulp sitting, dripping into a bucket steadily, in preparation for my first attempt at the jelly tomorrow. They're yellow guavas so should get a nice soft lemony colour off them.


You might be surprised by the colour the jelly turns out Fan, the first time I made crabapple jelly I was amazed at the colour it turned when boiled and set, but whatever the colour it will taste yummy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> That is a beautiful blanket Sonja where is the pattern from ? I would love to try it.


I can't get a link from mine as I've already downloaded it but if you go to links and resources it's there look for
Freepattern Fridays(k,c) posted by Choiyuk96 or just click on this persons avatar and look on his/her topics


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Tami I do my socks toe up [email protected] time and use a pattern that I found on Heidi Bears blog, looks similar to FL heel,with a photo tutorial,clear and well photographed,so that is my goto pattern,and the one I have used to teach others sock knitting, and like you I have memorised it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness, that is gorgeous! You will be able to master that very soon I reckon., the way you have taken to knitting and now crochet is just amazing. :sm11:


Hello Cathy. I think it is lovely . I think if I start by practising the different stitches I could do it or have a good try , it will be a while yet before I would attempt it so plenty of time for practice


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well here we are with another new week already. Thanks Sam and ladies once again. I don't think it's such a bad thing Sam that you have to split up the recipes throughout the week..? Apart from it being extra work for you. We will all get used to the new system I am sure. How cute Bentley popping in to see you every morning.... I agree, I wish we could keep them at that innocent age. Adorable. 


Well it's been drizzling rain here for 24 hours. Very dreary looking out there. I managed to have a nasty headache yesterday that just wouldn't shift. Bit better today but I feel a bit drained. Oh well I am lucky that is the worst thing I have. Mum is still about the same .... when tired she is quite confused and agitated. I hate watching this happen, I usually leave in tears. They do give her a calming medication now and then, I think it helps for a little while. 

Anyway I am going back now to catch up on here and the end of last week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another frosty morning here- but the sun is shining over much of the country, traditionally Queen's Birthday (it's a holiday weekend) is bad weather, I wonder how long it will last?


Next weekend is our Queen's Birthday Public Holiday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for the new start Sam and to Kate and Margaret for the summary. Well I'm back on course with my hopefully poncho maybe wrap and just look what has just popped into my inbox . Isn't it gorgeous not that I can make it yet but when I learn a few more stitches I'm definitely going to give it a try , it will give me time to see if I can find some yarn for it


It is gorgeous. I'm sure it won't belong before you try it, struggle and wonder why and come with a lovely one looking different to the original!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here are the first two squares on baby blanket, which could be for either a girl or boy.
We won the football game 36-18 after some bad performances lately it was great to get a win.
I will have lots of juice for the jelly tomorrow, looking forward to trying it. Goodnight all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Back from the football. Won well (mind you the team we played haven't won a game this season yet (despite being last years premiers). Mind you if the opposition had kicked straight it would have been close. A goal gives 6 points and a behind 1 point. We only had 2 more scoring shots than them and yet won by 47 points-a very comfortable win.
Elizabeth's hat was a great fit and she looked cute in it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> well - you have found the endless Knitting Tea Party pearl's girls - and we are so glad you did - hope to see a lot of you - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam


And welcome. Pop in whenever you like, there is always someone at the table.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Keeping you in my prayers that you don't get severe weather or flooding. Good you are getting prepared. Enjoy your knitting time!


RE Busyworkerbee Heather I hope the storm hasn't caused you damage . Take care


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Good morning, everyone! It is overcast and cool here, but the forecast says it will warm up later.

Sonja, did you sort out what was happening with your pattern, or would you still like someone to take a look at the detail?

Sam, I actually prefer having the recipes in smaller batches, although I realise it may be less convenient for you to not be able to do all the work at once.

We had a lightening visit from an old school friend of mine yesterday. Her big news was that her son and his wife are expecting a baby in August. We had had no idea. We went to their wedding last September, and they have clearly wasted no time since. Fortunately, I had one of my baby blankets stashed away, in the same design, but different colours to the one I made for his sister's baby just a year ago, so that is now on its way to them. My stash of baby gifts is looking a bit depleted now, so I will have to concentrate on re-stocking!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all rrom a busy, and absent as a result, regular. No market this morning, due to severe weather currently hitting SE QLD. Anyone on South East coast of Australia is hopefully prepared to cope. I spent yesterday gathering sandbags as I now live onva street prone to flooding in these events, but on positive note, time to knit or crochet.


How did you go Heather?- I hear that the worst of the weather should have left you by now.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sugar hope the head feels better and that the weather improves,as to your mum that is so sad watching the decline, Have they tried the twiddlemuffs with your Mum?, we knit them for the geriatric hospitals round here, and they are proving a success,keeping minds and hands focused and so helping with their distress when tired and confused


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here are the first two squares on baby blanket, which could be for either a girl or boy.
> We won the football game 36-18 after some bad performances lately it was great to get a win.
> I will have lots of juice for the jelly tomorrow, looking forward to trying it. Goodnight all.


Looking good Fan and good that your team won :sm24:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Back from the football. Won well (mind you the team we played haven't won a game this season yet (despite being last years premiers). Mind you if the opposition had kicked straight it would have been close. A goal gives 6 points and a behind 1 point. We only had 2 more scoring shots than them and yet won by 47 points-a very comfortable win.
> Elizabeth's hat was a great fit and she looked cute in it.


Bet Elizabeth looked cute in her new hat,good football result, though I understand even less than I do about cricket :sm06: :sm19:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Bet Elizabeth looked cute in her new hat,good football result, though I understand even less than I do about cricket :sm06: :sm19:


Well it is an Australian game so not too many understand it outside of Australia- and indeed only certain states play it. The Southern states are the ones in which it is the dominant football code. The closest to it internationally is Gaelic football- as played in Ireland.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Good news from a wet SE QLD, storm system has passed me, headed down towards Nicho territory. Because it came over where I am between tides, tge surge which caused all the drama here last year was absent so no flooding for us, that said, just to the south, at the Gold Coast are bracing for a monster surge to come in in a few hours.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good that there was no damage your way flood wise sugar, maybe the folks south of you could get lucky as well, hope so


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well it is an Australian game so not too many understand it outside of Australia- and indeed only certain states play it. The Southern states are the ones in which it is the dominant football code. The closest to it internationally is Gaelic football- as played in Ireland.


well since I dont understand our football,there is little chance of me understanding yours, ours seems to be full of primadonas


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Just checked my shawl pattern and realised I gave you the wrong info. It wasn't from Knitty.com but free on Ravelry - best friends shawl by Lil Weasel.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good news from a wet SE QLD, storm system has passed me, headed down towards Nicho territory. Because it came over where I am between tides, tge surge which caused all the drama here last year was absent so no flooding for us, that said, just to the south, at the Gold Coast are bracing for a monster surge to come in in a few hours.


Thats good to know Heather. Should be hitting the Gold Coast about now according to the last thing I heard.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> It is gorgeous. I'm sure it won't belong before you try it, struggle and wonder why and come with a lovely one looking different to the original!


Thank you Margaret I will try my best . I'm going to try the one the nice elderly lady at my knitting group showed me first . That one looks like one I can at least try to do and it will give me practice . 
Glad your football team won . Did Elizabeth enjoy it ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Here are the first two squares on baby blanket, which could be for either a girl or boy.
> We won the football game 36-18 after some bad performances lately it was great to get a win.
> I will have lots of juice for the jelly tomorrow, looking forward to trying it. Goodnight all.


Baby blanket is looking good Fan I like the colours you have chosen definitly either a boy or girl 
Glad your team won too


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good news from a wet SE QLD, storm system has passed me, headed down towards Nicho territory. Because it came over where I am between tides, tge surge which caused all the drama here last year was absent so no flooding for us, that said, just to the south, at the Gold Coast are bracing for a monster surge to come in in a few hours.


So glad you had no damage to your belongings. I see there is bad weather forecast coming down the coast.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Good morning, everyone! It is overcast and cool here, but the forecast says it will warm up later.
> 
> Sonja, did you sort out what was happening with your pattern, or would you still like someone to take a look at the detail?
> 
> ...


 Yes I did thanks to you ???? You helped and you didn't even know . When you asked for a link I posted one and noticed that there was a bit of the pattern missing from were I had changed it to pdf so now I've corrected it and moved on 
So thank you for saving my hair ( well for now )


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Sugar hope the head feels better and that the weather improves,as to your mum that is so sad watching the decline, Have they tried the twiddlemuffs with your Mum?, we knit them for the geriatric hospitals round here, and they are proving a success,keeping minds and hands focused and so helping with their distress when tired and confused


I too am sorry to hear about your mum Cathy sending you a big caring (((((((((hug)))))))) take care


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Whether your blog is short or long I look forward to it every Sat. I enjoy your chit chat and your wonderful recipes..Don't wear yourself out ..KISS (Keep It Short Sweet) or a couple of times XX a week..We will continue to follow your posts...Thank You for your contribution each week!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good news from a wet SE QLD, storm system has passed me, headed down towards Nicho territory. Because it came over where I am between tides, tge surge which caused all the drama here last year was absent so no flooding for us, that said, just to the south, at the Gold Coast are bracing for a monster surge to come in in a few hours.


Glad you are alright Heather and that you got through the storm without any flooding , just hope the people further south are as lucky


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Margaret I will try my best . I'm going to try the one the nice elderly lady at my knitting group showed me first . That one looks like one I can at least try to do and it will give me practice .
> Glad your football team won . Did Elizabeth enjoy it ????


totally engrossed of course :sm02:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi all, another rainy day here. we have had wks of it. but i must say the best my tomatoes have looked in yrs. i picked my first ever grown yellow squash, a lot of vines came up volunteer, as i compost most everything, i have a acorn one growing on the other end of my raised bed. free food. 
i have worked like a busy clutzy bee this wk. some times its just not your wk and boy i had a doozy. i was moving some rubber bins with fall decoration to the new area and since i had finished the latest mural in the nursery of noahs ark and have no plans to do any more, thats 3 in those 2 rooms, i was getting rid of the half used qts of paints had them in a box lid was pulling the dolly and couldn't see them and 3 fell off and one can of bright orange came open, yep you guessed it. right up front by the alters and next to stage where everyone walks by. i called pastor and sec. and we all jumped into action, shop vac, paint spot remover, bucket of warm dawn dish liquid and water, after about 40 min. and my dh bringing our shampooer, there is now no evidence of my kind of day. so happy. pastor said what am i going to do with you, (i clean our church) have done it for almost 10 yrs now and i have blowed up one vac. blew 1 outlets out in that process. tried to clean grout in church foyer and wow what a mess, had to have professional come redo. i told him all i can say keep the church heavily insured.
yesterday was spent entirely on the road, i met my sister from nashville about half way she has the longer trip though, i refuse to drive through memphis if i can get out of it. any way, mom and kolby are going to spend a wk there and wow, did we both have heavy rain to drive in. i did luck out and have the last hr going with no rain, can't say that coming home. today, i am home and gonna cook and clean house, i have not cooked all wk, have not had time worked longer hrs.
does Purple V ever get on here any more, i know i miss a lot of stuff, but when i have been on, i don't seem to see her here? wish i had time like i used to to stay up with it all, just not now. ok, gonna enjoy the first cuppa and some news before i start the day. take care all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning all it is 8am here and sun is shining????
Just realized that it is Saturday. Where did the week go?

I have read here but need to go back and catch up on last week's. Check in later. ????


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi all from "the lake." We dove up in rain last night and it's gray this am, but still beautiful. Sonja, the new pattern is gorgeous; love the colors. Yesterday I pulled out the lace shawl I've been avoiding. I think I figured out which row to start on, did one row and now feel able to start in on it again. Might do a little painting with grandson today. Time for coffee and a rhubarb walnut muffin.????


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone. The week flew by! I've been helping people plant some flowers and having fun. Will keep on reading
Welcome pearlsgirls!!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Sam for the opening yesterday the recipes look yum It sounds like our members from Australia are having bad weather I hope you all get through it without damage!
I'm off to help my SiL and MIL plant more flowers!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I too am sorry to hear about your mum Cathy sending you a big caring (((((((((hug)))))))) take care


Me too Cathy, it's not easy watching them go downhill. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good for you! And a wonderful friend, also. I have not tried FKL heel yet. I do like my heel flap and gusset, but that is what I learned, and I don't like change! :sm02: And I have the pattern memorized. Most of my socks are done while riding in the car, or visiting my mother. Times when it is not possible for me to read a pattern. In fact, I just finished the flap and heel cup on one for DH while visiting Mom today. What I should do is just knit a tube and put in a FKL heel for practice, either top down, or toe up.


I did that heel about five times and decided I like the Fleegle better, but it has a gusset. The socks seem a bit thicker that way, so warmer. To each his or her own--that's the great thing about knitting--so many options.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I hope you soon get used to you new machine. So scary to be short of air.
> 
> Bright eyes, I'm glad you aren't flooded, you could share a little of your water with us. We've had enough to get the crops started but a little more would be nice.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Pammy or Dreamweaver,? I wonder if they are they affected by the flooding?


You asked about Pammie and Dreamweaver, and I am pleased to say I have talked to them both. Pammie is looking for flights to KAP! Yay! She is doing well, but busy. As far as I know, neither are affected by the flooding. Dreamweaver has been sick again, her mom was moved 2 weeks ago. Busy running to sports for the grands. And I think a trip planned, but can't remember. It was midnight when I was reading it! And Jinx is also having computer issues again. She was on her DH's computer last night.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> my big concentrator is a continuous feed which is good. once i am sitting i am fine. it has about a four hour full charge time which is fine here at home. i'll be fine. thanks for the concern - right now i am wishing i was there and back. --- sam


 :sm24: Sam, you are always fine! And I know you are wishing you were there and back.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hugs, Cathy. It's hard, I know.

I finished another foot last night so now have four more to do, then cuffs, which should be more interesting. 

Hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts for anyone who wants or needs them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Tami I do my socks toe up [email protected] time and use a pattern that I found on Heidi Bears blog, looks similar to FL heel,with a photo tutorial,clear and well photographed,so that is my goto pattern,and the one I have used to teach others sock knitting, and like you I have memorised it


I don't remembe, without getting the portable hard drive hooked up, who wrote the pattern I have. I think I bought it for $1 on Ravelry. I do have it printed, somewhere! Memorized patterns are good!

OMG! I am cracking up! DH is listening to two brothers who are comedians on his iPad. They are so funny. Just said he eats so much horse radish, he has to keep his toilet paper in the freezer! :sm23: I am only half listening, but that one really caught my ear!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Hi all from "the lake." We dove up in rain last night and it's gray this am, but still beautiful. Sonja, the new pattern is gorgeous; love the colors. Yesterday I pulled out the lace shawl I've been avoiding. I think I figured out which row to start on, did one row and now feel able to start in on it again. Might do a little painting with grandson today. Time for coffee and a rhubarb walnut muffin.????


Glad you made it to the lake safely I am having a break from hair pulling pattern and making crochet baby shoes instead . But right now like you it's coffee break time I'm eating walnut scones my favourite, thinking about going and getting another one as the first one seems to have disappeared ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well here we are with another new week already. Thanks Sam and ladies once again. I don't think it's such a bad thing Sam that you have to split up the recipes throughout the week..? Apart from it being extra work for you. We will all get used to the new system I am sure. How cute Bentley popping in to see you every morning.... I agree, I wish we could keep them at that innocent age. Adorable.
> 
> Well it's been drizzling rain here for 24 hours. Very dreary looking out there. I managed to have a nasty headache yesterday that just wouldn't shift. Bit better today but I feel a bit drained. Oh well I am lucky that is the worst thing I have. Mum is still about the same .... when tired she is quite confused and agitated. I hate watching this happen, I usually leave in tears. They do give her a calming medication now and then, I think it helps for a little while.
> 
> Anyway I am going back now to catch up on here and the end of last week.


Cathy, I am sending you hugs. Both for the headache, and your mom. I know. I went to see my mom yesterday. Pretty much the same as the last 2 months. Won't eat, maybe a bite or two is all, not drinking much either.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here are the first two squares on baby blanket, which could be for either a girl or boy.
> We won the football game 36-18 after some bad performances lately it was great to get a win.
> I will have lots of juice for the jelly tomorrow, looking forward to trying it. Goodnight all.


I love those squares! Good you won. Have fun with the jelly tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Back from the football. Won well (mind you the team we played haven't won a game this season yet (despite being last years premiers). Mind you if the opposition had kicked straight it would have been close. A goal gives 6 points and a behind 1 point. We only had 2 more scoring shots than them and yet won by 47 points-a very comfortable win.
> Elizabeth's hat was a great fit and she looked cute in it.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good news from a wet SE QLD, storm system has passed me, headed down towards Nicho territory. Because it came over where I am between tides, tge surge which caused all the drama here last year was absent so no flooding for us, that said, just to the south, at the Gold Coast are bracing for a monster surge to come in in a few hours.


That is good news for you! I am so glad you made it through with no flooding. Thank you for checking in. We were worrying! Now to worry about Nicho. Hope she will check in to let us know how she is soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sending prayers to those caring for parents. It's not easy - hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, another rainy day here. we have had wks of it. but i must say the best my tomatoes have looked in yrs. i picked my first ever grown yellow squash, a lot of vines came up volunteer, as i compost most everything, i have a acorn one growing on the other end of my raised bed. free food.
> i have worked like a busy clutzy bee this wk. some times its just not your wk and boy i had a doozy. i was moving some rubber bins with fall decoration to the new area and since i had finished the latest mural in the nursery of noahs ark and have no plans to do any more, thats 3 in those 2 rooms, i was getting rid of the half used qts of paints had them in a box lid was pulling the dolly and couldn't see them and 3 fell off and one can of bright orange came open, yep you guessed it. right up front by the alters and next to stage where everyone walks by. i called pastor and sec. and we all jumped into action, shop vac, paint spot remover, bucket of warm dawn dish liquid and water, after about 40 min. and my dh bringing our shampooer, there is now no evidence of my kind of day. so happy. pastor said what am i going to do with you, (i clean our church) have done it for almost 10 yrs now and i have blowed up one vac. blew 1 outlets out in that process. tried to clean grout in church foyer and wow what a mess, had to have professional come redo. i told him all i can say keep the church heavily insured.
> yesterday was spent entirely on the road, i met my sister from nashville about half way she has the longer trip though, i refuse to drive through memphis if i can get out of it. any way, mom and kolby are going to spend a wk there and wow, did we both have heavy rain to drive in. i did luck out and have the last hr going with no rain, can't say that coming home. today, i am home and gonna cook and clean house, i have not cooked all wk, have not had time worked longer hrs.
> does Purple V ever get on here any more, i know i miss a lot of stuff, but when i have been on, i don't seem to see her here? wish i had time like i used to to stay up with it all, just not now. ok, gonna enjoy the first cuppa and some news before i start the day. take care all.


Oh my! So glad that you could get all that orange paint cleaned up! Bet you all worked like crazy to get it done. I can't blame you not driving through Memphis. I hate driving in any traffic, especially heavy big city traffic! I do not navagate well. Cook? What's that? I haven't cooked much this week, either. Purplefi spends a lot of time on the Conversations side of KP. I sent her a PM Thursday or Friday. I saw where the Seine River in Paris is flooding, and was worried about her family there. I have not heard from her yet. As soon as I hear from her, I will post.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did that heel about five times and decided I like the Fleegle better, but it has a gusset. The socks seem a bit thicker that way, so warmer. To each his or her own--that's the great thing about knitting--so many options.


 :sm24: Kathy (KHinkle) is doing a demo of different sock heels for a KAP workshop! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I can't get a link from mine as I've already downloaded it but if you go to links and resources it's there look for
> Freepattern Fridays(k,c) posted by Choiyuk96 or just click on this persons avatar and look on his/her topics


Thank you downloaded it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Next weekend is our Queen's Birthday Public Holiday.


Which lines up with British celebrations- ours is always the first weekend in June.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here are the first two squares on baby blanket, which could be for either a girl or boy.
> We won the football game 36-18 after some bad performances lately it was great to get a win.
> I will have lots of juice for the jelly tomorrow, looking forward to trying it. Goodnight all.


Very pretty colours, Fan, mind you I love greens through blue. (and all sorts of other colour combinations)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Slightly duller today, but still warm. I meant to take some pictures of the garden yesterday and of course it was bright sunshine then, so now DH is saying, "I told you you should have taken them yesterday." :sm16:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful garden Kate.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Are we limited to 3 photos now? The 4th & 5th wouldn't go with my last post.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Slightly duller today, but still warm. I meant to take some pictures of the garden yesterday and of course it was bright sunshine then, so now DH is saying, "I told you you should have taken them yesterday." :sm16:


Looks lovely, whatever the weather, Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Are we limited to 3 photos now? The 4th & 5th wouldn't go with my last post.


I've only been limited at 10, Kate.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've only been limited at 10, Kate.


Don't know why it didn't want more than 3, but I just put them onto another post.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good news from a wet SE QLD, storm system has passed me, headed down towards Nicho territory. Because it came over where I am between tides, tge surge which caused all the drama here last year was absent so no flooding for us, that said, just to the south, at the Gold Coast are bracing for a monster surge to come in in a few hours.


I'm glad you didn't get flooded. Hopefully it won't be as bad for others as expected


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Beautiful garden Kate.


Thank you - it's all DH's work, all I do is sit in it and appreciate! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Meant to say I liked all the knitting and crochet that people are posting, sometimes I'm so intent in making sure I note it for the summary that I forget to comment (or think I have done so!) :sm16: The sun is shining again, so I'm off out to appreciate the garden! :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which lines up with British celebrations- ours is always the first weekend in June.


We celebrate on the weekend closest to May 24, 2 weeks ago, we should move it to this weekend as the weather is always terrible


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful gardens, Kate.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cathy, sorry to hear you've been having headaches, hope it's better soon. Sad about your mom, so hard to watch them decline. 
Kate, lovely garden photos, the shrubs are so pretty
Sam, when are you off on holiday? I'm sure the new machine will be fine once you are used to it.
Tami, thanks for the news on the Texas folks, glad they are OK
Fan, lovely blanket,nice colors for either boy or girl.
Southern Gal, isn't it Murphy's law, it would be the brightest color that spilled, glad you managed to remove it.

We are getting a sunny but very windy days supposed to get 24C/75F.
We are off to a wedding this afternoon in town, we have been friends with the parents of the bride since we were kids & my youngest son & the bride have been friends since birth so it should be a good time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, great garden.
Bonnie, enjoy wedding.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good idea Sam; I do have a dough hook and hadn't thought of it. Will definitely be giving these a try then!

DH is working on my deck room today; I've helped a little but only in cleaning up areas and holding a few boards. He is so efficient that I'm more of a hinderance. Can't wait until it is all finished. I'm going to be putting in an outdoor sink that uses just the hose so it will be a great area for yarn dyeing. When it is done I'll post pictures.

Speaking of pictures, Hannah is posting her photos on her FB page and then I'm "sharing" them on my page. You can go to my FB page and see them. If you can't get into my page just "friend" me and I'll respond.



thewren said:


> gwen - do you have a dough hook on your mixer? think that would work also. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jeanette I'd like that recipe also please.



RookieRetiree said:


> I'll send you my Mom's recipe for strawberry jam. It's so fresh tasting (not processed tasting) that you may change your mind about strawberry jam and it's an easy recipe. Strawberries aren't quite in season here yet, so I haven't dug out the recipe yet, but I will to send along to you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What is the full name of FKL heel? I would like to give it a try sometime.
EDIT: Thank for the answer agnescr!



Pearls Girls said:


> I am so excited to have learned FKL heel for socks, did 3 yesterday. I had trouble holding all the pages in my lap and onto the floor they go . . .then I couldn't find the order or where I was. lol A friend read all the directions for turning the heel and I followed . . .now I have a neat heel pattern w/o gussets. It may become my favorite. Started 1 pair well over a year ago. One is using 9" circular, the other is a 40" needle w/ TUTAAT magic loop. I need to re-heat my tea, see ya.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto! So glad you didn't have flooding. Hoping Nicho is as fortunate too.


agnescr said:


> Good that there was no damage your way flood wise sugar, maybe the folks south of you could get lucky as well, hope so


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gwen its fish kiss lips heel


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you Lin. I've added to my Ravelry library.


TNS said:


> Just checked my shawl pattern and realised I gave you the wrong info. It wasn't from Knitty.com but free on Ravelry - best friends shawl by Lil Weasel.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam
I could use a Popsicle too. 97 at the barn yesterday. Came on fast. 
I was going to suggest you "Tea Party" a Saturday Part 1 and Part 2, if that works. 
Midweek catch up post sounds good too. 
Don't let the admin get you down. 
Karena


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your garden is gorgeous. Are the flowers/bushes very fragrant? I used to have a gardenia bush that smelled heavenly but I killed it when attempting to transplant it to a different location. Really would like to get another one.



KateB said:


> Slightly duller today, but still warm. I meant to take some pictures of the garden yesterday and of course it was bright sunshine then, so now DH is saying, "I told you you should have taken them yesterday." :sm16:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

http://thestitchinmommy.com/2014/12/textured-beanie, a beanie for you to try Sonja :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Slightly duller today, but still warm. I meant to take some pictures of the garden yesterday and of course it was bright sunshine then, so now DH is saying, "I told you you should have taken them yesterday." :sm16:


Very pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good idea Sam; I do have a dough hook and hadn't thought of it. Will definitely be giving these a try then!
> 
> DH is working on my deck room today; I've helped a little but only in cleaning up areas and holding a few boards. He is so efficient that I'm more of a hinderance. Can't wait until it is all finished. I'm going to be putting in an outdoor sink that uses just the hose so it will be a great area for yarn dyeing. When it is done I'll post pictures.
> 
> Speaking of pictures, Hannah is posting her photos on her FB page and then I'm "sharing" them on my page. You can go to my FB page and see them. If you can't get into my page just "friend" me and I'll respond.


Gwen, I don't know how big your mixer is, but my standard Kitchen Aid won't take any more that about 8 cups of flour per recipe. Haven't checked to see how much is in the cloverleaf rolls recipe Sam posted.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Are we limited to 3 photos now? The 4th & 5th wouldn't go with my last post.


Beautiful garden Kate, looks beautiful whatever the weather.tell your husband he's doing a really good job . I have one rhododendron that my sister gave me before she died gets beautiful pink flowers every year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks. I have a kitchen aid also.


tami_ohio said:


> Gwen, I don't know how big your mixer is, but my standard Kitchen Aid won't take any more that about 8 cups of flour per recipe. Haven't checked to see how much is in the cloverleaf rolls recipe Sam posted.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> http://thestitchinmommy.com/2014/12/textured-beanie, a beanie for you to try Sonja :sm02:


That's a cute beanie Agnes . 2 more stitches for me to learn FPdc and BPdc . I'm just finishing the little shoes with the bows on that you made . Ive made the one with the extra sole going to make the bonnet next then the top


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's a cute beanie Agnes . 2 more stitches for me to learn FPdc and BPdc . I'm just finishing the little shoes with the bows on that you made . Ive made the one with the extra sole going to make the bonnet next then the top


That what I did gives them more shape....... both the fp and bp dc are easy to pick up and when you learn them you are on your way to the crocodile stitch, because that is all that stitch is :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> That what I did gives them more shape....... both the fp and bp dc are easy to pick up and when you learn them you are on your way to the crocodile stitch, because that is all that stitch is :sm24:


Thank you Agnes for that tip . I've always liked that stitch I've tried it in knitting but I think the crochet one looks much better . I will now add the booties with the crocodile stitch cuff to my to do list


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Had better not add any more links or you will have to knit/crochet24/7 to get through everything


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> Slightly duller today, but still warm. I meant to take some pictures of the garden yesterday and of course it was bright sunshine then, so now DH is saying, "I told you you should have taken them yesterday." :sm16:


Do you remember last week I was concerned that my poppy would not bloom before we go away on holiday? Well one of the 10 buds has now opened. Nothing open yet on the peony, though, so no doubt that will come and go while we are away.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Do you remember last week I was concerned that my poppy would not bloom before we go away on holiday? Well one of the 10 buds has now opened. Nothing open yet on the peony, though, so no doubt that will come and go while we are away.


pretty........i planted a poppy years ago...but it vanished :sm16:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Do you remember last week I was concerned that my poppy would not bloom before we go away on holiday? Well one of the 10 buds has now opened. Nothing open yet on the peony, though, so no doubt that will come and go while we are away.


Very pretty, I've not seen a white one before. I have red/orange ones


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> http://thestitchinmommy.com/2014/12/textured-beanie, a beanie for you to try Sonja :sm02:


Cute, hat


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty, I've not seen a white one before. I have red/orange ones


We have lots of the red ones which self-seed and are technically weeds, although I like them and let them grow. This one is, I think, a Himalyan poppy, which I grew from seed about six years ago. It has never before had more than about 3 or 4 buds, so it is a shame that I will not be around to see them this year, when it has so many. Most years, it would have flowered 2 or 3 weeks ago, but this year, everything is really late. Just the way things go...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Do you remember last week I was concerned that my poppy would not bloom before we go away on holiday? Well one of the 10 buds has now opened. Nothing open yet on the peony, though, so no doubt that will come and go while we are away.


Lovely flowers . I planted one of these poppies 2 year ago . I think last year I got about 2 flowers hoping for more thi year but mine is no were near to flowering yet


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We celebrate on the weekend closest to May 24, 2 weeks ago, we should move it to this weekend as the weather is always terrible


With better chance of good weather?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good idea Sam; I do have a dough hook and hadn't thought of it. Will definitely be giving these a try then!
> 
> DH is working on my deck room today; I've helped a little but only in cleaning up areas and holding a few boards. He is so efficient that I'm more of a hinderance. Can't wait until it is all finished. I'm going to be putting in an outdoor sink that uses just the hose so it will be a great area for yarn dyeing. When it is done I'll post pictures.
> 
> Speaking of pictures, Hannah is posting her photos on her FB page and then I'm "sharing" them on my page. You can go to my FB page and see them. If you can't get into my page just "friend" me and I'll respond.


What is your facebook name? Gwen? Gweniepooh? or Gwen Settle?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Do you remember last week I was concerned that my poppy would not bloom before we go away on holiday? Well one of the 10 buds has now opened. Nothing open yet on the peony, though, so no doubt that will come and go while we are away.


It is a beauty, Chris!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely flowers . I planted one of these poppies 2 year ago . I think last year I got about 2 flowers hoping for more thi year but mine is no were near to flowering yet


Bill assures me that there are actually 14 buds. It has taken several years to get to this point, though, so hang in there and be patient! How is the poncho coming along?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks. I have a kitchen aid also.


You are welcome. I know mine is smaller than DD's & DS's, theirs hold more!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Had better not add any more links or you will have to knit/crochet24/7 to get through everything


 :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Do you remember last week I was concerned that my poppy would not bloom before we go away on holiday? Well one of the 10 buds has now opened. Nothing open yet on the peony, though, so no doubt that will come and go while we are away.


Pretty. I have never seen a white poppy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What is your facebook name? Gwen? Gweniepooh? or Gwen Settle?


Julie, she is Gwen Settle on Face book.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, she is Gwen Settle on Face book.


Thanks Tami, I did find her, but no photos from Hannah- I must search more diligently, when I get a chance.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Tami, I did find her, but no photos from Hannah- I must search more diligently, when I get a chance.[/q
> 
> I didn't see any either. I wonder if she has a couple of different "personas" that haven't been reported.


----------



## Alna (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Sam

I agree, I can't say I like to have to hunt for the recipes, this was my fav part of Sat. mornings. Not now!
No disrespect Sam, but may just stop altogether trying to read them. I keep looking and what page does a person have to go to to get the rest of the recipe.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone, just a quick stop by as I miss you all. I'm frantically knitting, well frantic is not the right word as it is so relaxing, doing the Workshop on Pfeilraupe. Had to laugh at myself as I've only done short rows on socks where you have unworked stitches on both sides of the short rows so got stumped when I didn't have unworked stitches on both sides. Went to a local knitter who assured me I was ok and to keep knitting, that I didn't need to have unworked stitches on both sides. Now I understand that short rows are used in other ways than that of turning a heel. LOL. Haven't done anything but knitting today other than taking some time out to eat and see Sam's opening. Sam, I am fine with one or two recipes if that would make life easier for you. I appreciate whatever you do. The roll recipe brings back memories from the past for me too. 

Had to finally buy some new clothes. My slacks fell right off me, luckily in the bedroom and not in public. YAY!!! Buying new clothes shows me how far I still have to go as many things were beautiful but need another good weight loss before they look good on me. I know I'm moving in the right direction, so will keep it up till I leave on the trip. I'm not to do the diet while traveling, so.....will pick up again when I get back. DH was so excited to see the new clothes I had gotten and I found some great sales.

Finally found someone who will do the weeding for me while we are away. I filled many huge lawn bags with weeds and have been putting boiling water on those thistles that are taking over. There were two that had stems about 2" thick. A timely happening with just getting home from Scotland where thistles are a national symbol and I had them almost shoulder high. They sure are taking over. Next week the weeding will start by the lady I hired but for now I have to keep them from going to seed, so cutting off blossoms and soaking plant and root with that boiling water. Waited till next day and got the whole root up right to the tiniest pointed tip.

Back to my knitting. Hoping to finish this project before we leave and take DH's socks to finish on trip. 3 graduations and a wedding this month and birthday last month, so lots to keep up with when you have a large family. No news is good news with regard to my aunt and uncle and they aren't allowed to talk on the phone for long so we are relying on news from their children. Gorgeous day today, hot yes, but so lovely and a nice breeze. I know those of you down-under are moving into what we just came out of. Hard to believe that just a few weeks ago it was snowing and hailing.

Hugs to all of you. Happy knitting and healing wishes for those in need. I did read the opening but not much more. Sam, those are the lovely moments with the wee ones coming over for a visit with Grandpa. Precious Moments for sure.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Bill assures me that there are actually 14 buds. It has taken several years to get to this point, though, so hang in there and be patient! How is the poncho coming along?


I think that I'm finally get the hang of the stitch pattern not doing as much frogging


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Saturday Edition 4 June '16

Cool and rainy today - no sunshine - very overcast. We did need the rain but I think it should be like Camelot - rain only at night so we can have our hot sunny days every day.

Gary started the yard after he came home from the game last night - mowed into the night - don't know how he could see - guess it finally got too dark because he had to finish this morning and afternoon. He was racing around as it began to sprinkle. But the yard is again all mowed. I need to go out and try mowing - maybe the next time it needs mowed.

Think it is going to be a quiet weekend. There are no games and I haven't heard of anything else going on..

This recipe has so many variations - mother wilted lettuce and dandelion this way - without the mushrooms.

Spinach Salad with Hot Bacon Dressing Recipe by Chef John

"This spinach salad with black-eyed peas is a twist on one of my favorite culinary traditions: serving beans and greens on New Year's Day. Greens represent paper money and beans symbolize coins. Here I present these ingredients in salad form, which is a great delivery system for hot bacon dressing."

6 servings @ 430 cals

Ingredients

1/2 pound sliced bacon, cut crosswise into 1/2-inch strips
1/4 cup vegetable oil
1/2 cup minced onion
1 pinch salt
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/3 cup apple cider vinegar
1/4 cup rice vinegar
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup white sugar
1 1/2 tablespoons Dijon mustard
1/3 cup bacon drippings
2 teaspoons water
1 teaspoon cornstarch
1 pinch cayenne pepper
salt and ground black pepper to taste
1 pound baby spinach leaves
1 (15 ounce) can black-eyed peas, rinsed and drained
12 white button mushrooms, thinly sliced
1 cup sliced cherry tomatoes

Directions

1. Cook and stir bacon with 1/4 cup vegetable in a skillet over medium heat until bacon is browned and crisp, 5 to 7 minutes. Pour bacon into a strainer set over a bowl, reserving 1/3 cup of bacon drippings.

2. Return skillet to medium heat. Stir onions and salt into the skillet; cook and stir until onions are golden brown, about 5 minutes. Stir in garlic; cook, stirring constantly, until the garlic is fragrant and golden, 1 minute.

3. Stir cider vinegar, rice vinegar, 1/2 cup water, sugar, and Dijon mustard into onion mixture. Increase heat to medium-high and simmer.

4. Whisk 2 teaspoons water and cornstarch in a bowl. Gradually pour cornstarch mixture into onion mixture and whisk until thickened. 3 to 4 minutes. Reduce heat to low.

5. Drizzle reserved 1/3 cup bacon drippings into onion mixture, whisking constantly. Add cooked bacon and stir to combine. Season with cayenne pepper, salt, and black pepper to taste.

6. Combine spinach, black-eyed peas, mushrooms, and cherry tomatoes in a large bowl; toss to combine. Drizzle hot bacon dressing over spinach mixture; toss quickly and serve immediately.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/221965/spinach-salad-with-hot-bacon-dressing/

7 Ways to Sneak In Spinach By Brianna Steinhilber

http://www.everydayhealth.com/pictures/ways-to-sneak-in-spinach/?pos=1&xid=nl_EverydayHealthHeartHealth_20160526

1 / 8 Put Spinach to Work in the Kitchen

Spinach is one of the most beloved members of the leafy green family. This sweeter green makes a wonderful base for light, summer salads and is jam-packed with health benefits, from skin-enhancing vitamin C to energy-boosting iron. The beauty of spinach is that it comes with all the nutritional perks of a leafy green without the strong taste and tough texture many of the others bring to the table, allowing it to blend undetected into a variety of recipes. Whether you can't get your kids - or yourself - to enjoy the taste of spinach, or you just want to pack more nutrition into your meals, here are seven sneaky and delicious ways to slip it in to your diet.

2 / 8 Hummus

When it comes to hummus, we're strong advocates of going homemade. Not only is it cheaper than store-bought alternatives, but it tastes much fresher and is healthier, especially when you throw in a handful of spinach. Adding the green hardly affects the taste of the recipe, but majorly ups the nutritional stats, while adding a gorgeous green hue that looks great on a platter surrounded by veggie sticks and pita for dipping.

Hummus

In a middle Eastern restaurant, this popular sesame dip usually comes with lots of warmed pita breads for dipping, and a pool of fruity olive oil on top. Just eliminating the oil pool saved a lot of fat and calories, as did cutting the amount of tahini (sesame paste) usually called for. We compensated by using a little toasted sesame oil, which delivers a lot of sesame flavor in a small drizzle. Try serving hummus with cut-up carrots and bell peppers for dipping.

Ingredients

15 ounce(s) beans, garbanzo (chickpeas) drained and rinsed
1/4 cup(s) lemon juice
2 tablespoon sour cream
1 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin
1 tablespoon tahini (sesame seed paste)
2 clove(s) garlic minced
1/2 teaspoon oil, toasted sesame
1/2 teaspoon cumin, ground
1/4 teaspoon paprika

Instructions

1. In a food processor or blender, process the chickpeas, lemon juice, sour cream, olive oil, tahini, garlic, sesame oil, cumin, and paprika until smooth, adding 1 to 3 tbsp of water as needed to obtain a creamy consistency. Garnish with the parsley and serve.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 131, Fat 5g, Cholesterol -, Sodium 87mg, Saturated Fat 1g, Protein 5g, Fiber 4g, Carbohydrates 17g

TAGS: Vegetarian, Diabetes Friendly

Source: American Diabetes Association

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/hummus-1/

3 / 8 Smoothies

On hectic mornings, there is nothing more convenient (and delicious!) than whipping up asmoothie and enjoying it on the go. Next time you take out the blender, be sure to throw in some spinach as well. The mild taste blends well with any of your favorite ingredients, from citrus berry to banana and peanut butter. The sweet fruits overpower any of the spinach taste, leaving you with a nutrient-packed morning meal the whole family will slurp down without a fuss.

Citrus Berry Smoothie

This meal-in-a-glass smoothie is bursting with berries and orange juice, healthful sources of carbohydrate and powerful antioxidants. Getting plenty of antioxidant-rich foods makes sense for active people, since free radicals are produced any time the body's cells process oxygen.

SERVINGS: 1
Ingredients

1 1/4 cup(s) berries, fresh
3/4 cup(s) yogurt, low-fat plain
1/2 cup(s) orange juice
2 tablespoon milk, fat-free, powdered
1 tablespoon wheat germ, toasted
1 tablespoon honey
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract

Instructions

1. Place berries, yogurt, orange juice, dry milk, wheat germ, honey and vanilla in a blender and blend until smooth.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 432, Fat 3g, Cholesterol 15mg, Sodium 250mg, Saturated Fat 2g, Protein 20g, Fiber 7g, Carbohydrates 77g

TAGS: Kid Friendly, Vegetarian, Low-Fat

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/citrus-berry-smoothie/

Banana Peanutty Smoothie

SERVINGS: 1

Ingredients

1/2 cup(s) milk, fat-free
1/2 cup(s) yogurt, low-fat plain
1 small banana(s) less than 6 inches
1 1/2 tablespoon peanut butter
2 whole ice cubes

Instructions

1. In a blender combine milk, yogurt, banana, peanut butter and ice cubes.

2. Blend 1 minute, or until smooth. Enjoy.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 345, Fat 14g, Cholesterol 8mg, Sodium 253mg, Saturated Fat 3g, Protein 17g, Fiber 4g, Carbohydrates 42g

TAGS: Kid Friendly, Vegetarian, GERD, Heart

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/banana-peanutty-smoothie/

4 / 8 Pasta

Ideas

Is that side of steamed spinach not getting the stamp of approval at your dinner table? Incorporating the veggie into your pasta sauce is the perfect way to mask the texture and get your family on board with the green. (1)You can blend sautéed spinach into a homemade recipe or (2)simply add spinach and a can of store-bought tomato sauce to a blender and combine before serving over the whole wheat pasta or spaghetti of your choice. The spinach is completely undetectable to your taste buds, but your body will definitely notice the vitamin- boost!

5 / 8 Pizza

There's room for spinach at the pizza party! Topping your pie with veggies is a great way to sneak added nutrition into a meal that's always a crowd pleaser. Set up a toppings bar for a do-it-yourself pizza night, and be sure to include spinach in the mix. Then give each family member a personal-sized pizza dough or pita and let them go to town! Spinach is a great veggie option for picky eaters who can't stomach stronger tasting veggies. The leaves will wilt and slightly char around the edges while baking in the oven, lending a fresh, earthy taste that's not overpowering, and pairs extremely well with tomato sauce and cheese.

Fresh Tomato Sauce

A basic tomato sauce can be at the heart of so many great meals: pizza, pasta dishes, sauteed vegetables and soups, just to name a few. Take advantage of the summer harvest to stock your freezer with this sauce and you'll be one step closer to a garden-fresh meal.

SERVINGS: 8 
TOTAL TIME: 1 hr 25 min

Ingredients

4 1/2 pounds tomato(es), plum
1/4 cup(s) oil, olive, extra-virgin
3/4 cup(s) garlic
4 cup(s) onion(s) diced ( about 3-4 medium onions)
1 1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup(s) tomato paste
1 teaspoon oregano, dried
1/2 cup(s) wine, dry red
2 tablespoon vinegar, red wine
1/2 cup(s) basil, fresh chopped
pepper, black ground to taste

Instructions

1. Bring a large pot of water to a boil. Place a large bowl of ice water next to the stove. Using a sharp paring knife, core the tomatoes and score a small "X" into the flesh on the bottom.

2. Place the tomatoes in the boiling water, in batches, until the skins are slightly loosened, 30 seconds to 2 minutes.

3. Using a slotted spoon, transfer the tomatoes to the ice water and let sit in the water for 1 minute before removing.

4. Place a sieve over a bowl; working over it, peel the tomatoes using a paring knife, and let the skins fall into the sieve.

5. Halve the tomatoes crosswise and scoop out the seeds with a hooked finger, letting the sieve catch the seeds. Press the seeds and skins to extract any extra juice. Coarsely chop and set aside.

6. Heat oil in a Dutch oven over medium heat. Add garlic and cook, stirring constantly, until fragrant and just beginning to color, 2 to 3 minutes.

7. Add onions and salt, stir to coat, cover and cook, stirring often and adjusting heat as necessary to prevent burning, until soft and turning golden, 10 to 15 minutes.

8. Stir in tomato paste and oregano and cook, stirring often, until the tomato paste is beginning to brown on the bottom of the pan, 2 to 4 minutes.

9. Pour in wine and vinegar; bring to a simmer, scraping up any browned bits with a spoon. Cook until reduced slightly, about 2 minutes.

10. Add the tomatoes and any juice; return to a simmer, stirring often. Reduce heat to maintain a gentle simmer and cook, stirring occasionally, until the tomatoes are mostly broken down, about 25 minutes.

11. Remove from the heat; stir in basil and pepper. Transfer the sauce, in batches, to a blender or food processor. (Use caution when pureeing hot liquids.)

12. Process until desired consistency. For a smooth sauce, puree it all; for a chunky sauce, puree just half and mix it back into the rest of the sauce.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 89, Fat 4g, Cholesterol -, Sodium 223mg, Saturated Fat 1g, Protein 2g, Fiber 2g, Carbohydrates 12g

TAGS: Kid Friendly, Vegetarian, Gluten-Free

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/fresh-tomato-sauce/

6 / 8 Dips

Game day spreads, barbecues, dinner parties, and potlucks - the occasions that call for a delicious dip are endless. Utilizing spinach in the party staple adds a healthy dose of antioxidants and a bright, vibrant color. This delicious Thai Spinach Dip will instantly become a family favorite; with its flavorful blend of nutty peanut butter, salty soy sauce, and creamy yogurt, it's hard to believe each serving has only 56 calories. Another low-calorie option is this super simple Spinach Dip, a light dish that pairs well with carrot and celery sticks. For a heartier bite, serve Spinach Dip With Artichokes and sliced crusty bread for a creamy, cheesy bite with an added health boost.

Thai Spinach Dip

SERVINGS: 1

Ingredients

1 cup(s) spinach
8 ounce(s) sour cream, light or fat-free
8 ounce(s) yogurt, low-fat plain
1/4 cup(s) peanut butter
1 tablespoon honey
1 tablespoon soy sauce, less sodium
1 teaspoon pepper, red, crushed
1/4 cup(s) mint, fresh
1/4 cup(s) nuts, peanuts finely chopped

Instructions

1. In a medium bowl, combine spinach, sour cream, and yogurt. Stir in the snipped mint, the 1/4 cup chopped peanuts, the peanut butter, honey, soy sauce, and crushed red pepper. Cover and chill for at least 2 hours. If desired, garnish with additional chopped peanuts and fresh mint leaves. Serve with vegetable dippers.

Nutrition Details: per serving-Calories 56, Fat 4g, Cholesterol 4mg, Sodium 61mg, Saturated Fat 1g, Protein3g, Fiber 0g, Carbohydrates 4g

TAGS: Vegetarian, Diabetes Friendly

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/thai-spinach-dip/

the second half of this will appear tomorrow. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks jonibee - it's a bit of extra work but i will get used to it. --- sam



jonibee said:


> Whether your blog is short or long I look forward to it every Sat. I enjoy your chit chat and your wonderful recipes..Don't wear yourself out ..KISS (Keep It Short Sweet) or a couple of times XX a week..We will continue to follow your posts...Thank You for your contribution each week!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Tami, I did find her, but no photos from Hannah- I must search more diligently, when I get a chance.


You are welcome.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you southern gal - purple v had not been on in quite a while - think she is elsewhere on kp. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> hi all, another rainy day here. we have had wks of it. but i must say the best my tomatoes have looked in yrs. i picked my first ever grown yellow squash, a lot of vines came up volunteer, as i compost most everything, i have a acorn one growing on the other end of my raised bed. free food.
> i have worked like a busy clutzy bee this wk. some times its just not your wk and boy i had a doozy. i was moving some rubber bins with fall decoration to the new area and since i had finished the latest mural in the nursery of noahs ark and have no plans to do any more, thats 3 in those 2 rooms, i was getting rid of the half used qts of paints had them in a box lid was pulling the dolly and couldn't see them and 3 fell off and one can of bright orange came open, yep you guessed it. right up front by the alters and next to stage where everyone walks by. i called pastor and sec. and we all jumped into action, shop vac, paint spot remover, bucket of warm dawn dish liquid and water, after about 40 min. and my dh bringing our shampooer, there is now no evidence of my kind of day. so happy. pastor said what am i going to do with you, (i clean our church) have done it for almost 10 yrs now and i have blowed up one vac. blew 1 outlets out in that process. tried to clean grout in church foyer and wow what a mess, had to have professional come redo. i told him all i can say keep the church heavily insured.
> yesterday was spent entirely on the road, i met my sister from nashville about half way she has the longer trip though, i refuse to drive through memphis if i can get out of it. any way, mom and kolby are going to spend a wk there and wow, did we both have heavy rain to drive in. i did luck out and have the last hr going with no rain, can't say that coming home. today, i am home and gonna cook and clean house, i have not cooked all wk, have not had time worked longer hrs.
> does Purple V ever get on here any more, i know i miss a lot of stuff, but when i have been on, i don't seem to see her here? wish i had time like i used to to stay up with it all, just not now. ok, gonna enjoy the first cuppa and some news before i start the day. take care all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry about your mother cathy - it is always difficult watching it happen. sending you lots of hugs and soothing energy. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Well here we are with another new week already. Thanks Sam and ladies once again. I don't think it's such a bad thing Sam that you have to split up the recipes throughout the week..? Apart from it being extra work for you. We will all get used to the new system I am sure. How cute Bentley popping in to see you every morning.... I agree, I wish we could keep them at that innocent age. Adorable.
> 
> Well it's been drizzling rain here for 24 hours. Very dreary looking out there. I managed to have a nasty headache yesterday that just wouldn't shift. Bit better today but I feel a bit drained. Oh well I am lucky that is the worst thing I have. Mum is still about the same .... when tired she is quite confused and agitated. I hate watching this happen, I usually leave in tears. They do give her a calming medication now and then, I think it helps for a little while.
> 
> Anyway I am going back now to catch up on here and the end of last week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

every year i wish i was there and back. but i think heidi wishes the same thing. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> :sm24: Sam, you are always fine! And I know you are wishing you were there and back.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is funny. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I don't remembe, without getting the portable hard drive hooked up, who wrote the pattern I have. I think I bought it for $1 on Ravelry. I do have it printed, somewhere! Memorized patterns are good!
> 
> OMG! I am cracking up! DH is listening to two brothers who are comedians on his iPad. They are so funny. Just said he eats so much horse radish, he has to keep his toilet paper in the freezer! :sm23: I am only half listening, but that one really caught my ear!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i went out once to pull a couple green onions and its so humid, i don't mind hot, just can't go this arkansas humidity. i have cooked a dirty rice mix from a box and used gr. beef and sausage and made a mock pot. salad with cauliflower and going to saute some fresh asparagus for our supper. i have fixed one necklace (my sister gave me several and i don't like how close to the neck they are so i am re stringing them, i am doing one every day or so till i get t hem done. also getting on with some purple ear warmers for my booth in the late fall craft sale at church. i have watched many movies on the Hallmark mystery channel i think. bj is working 10 today, so its seemed a long day to me.
I love seeing the pictures of the garden, such beautiful bushes. i must say with all our rain, everything is growing and blooming like crazy. love it. i finally got my sedum fixed in my painted red wheel barrow, i have a good start of hens and chicks but to keep the cat from using it as a litter box, i had to lay some wire shelves in it. hope it breaks her of using it, cause that looks real *******.not that i am fancy, i mean i have a red wheel barrow in my front yard, but they really look ugly. oh well. later


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely kate. --- sam



KateB said:


> Slightly duller today, but still warm. I meant to take some pictures of the garden yesterday and of course it was bright sunshine then, so now DH is saying, "I told you you should have taken them yesterday." :sm16:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely pond. does it have a fountain? love your description - raging clematis.


KateB said:


> Are we limited to 3 photos now? The 4th & 5th wouldn't go with my last post.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so everyone celebrates the Queen's birthday at a different time. that's one way to spread it out. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We celebrate on the weekend closest to May 24, 2 weeks ago, we should move it to this weekend as the weather is always terrible


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

seattle - 23august/7september. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, sorry to hear you've been having headaches, hope it's better soon. Sad about your mom, so hard to watch them decline.
> Kate, lovely garden photos, the shrubs are so pretty
> Sam, when are you off on holiday? I'm sure the new machine will be fine once you are used to it.
> Tami, thanks for the news on the Texas folks, glad they are OK
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's the one kathy uses a lot. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Gwen its fish kiss lips heel


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful - love how they smell. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Do you remember last week I was concerned that my poppy would not bloom before we go away on holiday? Well one of the 10 buds has now opened. Nothing open yet on the peony, though, so no doubt that will come and go while we are away.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your garden is gorgeous. Are the flowers/bushes very fragrant? I used to have a gardenia bush that smelled heavenly but I killed it when attempting to transplant it to a different location. Really would like to get another one.


Most of the bushes I photographed don't have much scent, except for the Choisia which is meant to smell like chocolate!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We have lots of the red ones which self-seed and are technically weeds, although I like them and let them grow. This one is, I think, a Himalyan poppy, which I grew from seed about six years ago. It has never before had more than about 3 or 4 buds, so it is a shame that I will not be around to see them this year, when it has so many. Most years, it would have flowered 2 or 3 weeks ago, but this year, everything is really late. Just the way things go...


I have seeds for blue Himalayan poppies but forgot to plant them????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> With better chance of good weather?


Exactly, more enjoyable for those who want to go camping


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> so everyone celebrates the Queen's birthday at a different time. that's one way to spread it out. --- sam


Here in the UK we don't actually have any public holiday in honour of the Queen's birthday. We have a holiday on the last Monday in May, which sometimes seems to happen on the first Monday in June, and that is often quite close to her 'official' June birthday, (as opposed to her 'real' April birthday), but that is a hangover from the traditional Whitsun (Pentecost) holiday, rather than anything to do with the Queen. Are you confused yet? I certainly am! :sm19: :sm19:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a lovely pond. does it have a fountain? love your description - raging clematis.


No fountain Sam, but it does have a waterfall.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> so everyone celebrates the Queen's birthday at a different time. that's one way to spread it out. --- sam


I didn't realize until now that it was spread out. I think her birthday was a May 24 & we have to Monday closest to that, usually a week before your Memorial Day


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> seattle - 23august/7september. --- sam


Do you still have family there or just friends from when you worked there?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We came home between the wedding & supper as their was a 2-1/2 hr break not enough time to really do much so I've been knitting.& reading here.
The wind is absolutely crazy this afternoon, they are to be taking outdoor photos, I'm not sure how they will manage.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your garden is gorgeous. Are the flowers/bushes very fragrant? I used to have a gardenia bush that smelled heavenly but I killed it when attempting to transplant it to a different location. Really would like to get another one.


What a riot of early summer colour, Kate! The protective wire gauze in the pond is a great idea, and quite unobtrusive. I only saw it because you said. 
Gwen, how are you feeling these days? Hope you aren't getting too much pain or eye problems now. Bet you are missing DD, but pleased for her too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

calling sonja - oh sonja. --- sam

http://www.allaboutami.com/post/144233337086/thebohocrochetwrap?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Image+-+Knit-along&utm_content=1+New+Loom,+3+New+Patterns:+Greet+the+Martha+Stewart+Crafts%C2%AE+DIY+Weaver%E2%84%A2!&utm_campaign=The+Weekly+Stitch+June+3


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wondered what he had done in order not to have stagnant water. it is a lovely pond. --- sam



KateB said:


> No fountain Sam, but it does have a waterfall.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i never had family there - just friends. will be staying with one of them. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you still have family there or just friends from when you worked there?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh how I loved those garden pictures, Kate. I think it so good that you have childproofed the pond. It is glorious. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gorgeous garden, love the beautiful poppies.
Well I have made the guava jelly and it tastes good. Picture to follow
Thank you all re the baby squares, I think I finally got the right combination going there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My Mom's strawberry jam:

4 cups of strawberries - washed and hulled
3 cups white sugar
1 tsp. vinegar
1 tsp. butter

Bring strawberries, sugar and vinegar to a boil - boil for 2 minutes

Add the butter and continue boiling for 7 more minutes

Take off the heat and let sit for 24 hours

Put in sealed sanitized jars (no water bath needed)

I like how fresh it tastes. I've used apple cider vinegar and white vinegar and they both worked well.


A


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, crochet link was fun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does look very good. --- sam



Fan said:


> Gorgeous garden, love the beautiful poppies.
> Well I have made the guava jelly and it tastes good. Picture to follow
> Thank you all re the baby squares, I think I finally got the right combination going there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds really good jeanette - thanks for sharing. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> My Mom's strawberry jam:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My Mom's strawberry jam:
> 
> 4 cups of strawberries - washed and hulled
> 3 cups white sugar
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Alna said:


> Hi Sam
> 
> I agree, I can't say I like to have to hunt for the recipes, this was my fav part of Sat. mornings. Not now!
> No disrespect Sam, but may just stop altogether trying to read them. I keep looking and what page does a person have to go to to get the rest of the recipe.


Hopefully Kate will be able to track which pages Sam puts any further recipes, although she has said it would be too much to list them all- Then each summary will give you that information for the previous week. By the way, welcome, Alna!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to hear from you southern gal - purple v had not been on in quite a while - think she is elsewhere on kp. --- sam


On Connections, which I think she started.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly, more enjoyable for those who want to go camping


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:



> I didn't realize until now that it was spread out. I think her birthday was a May 24 & we have to Monday closest to that, usually a week before your Memorial Day


April 21st, isn't it? for the actual calendar birthdate


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gorgeous garden, love the beautiful poppies.
> Well I have made the guava jelly and it tastes good. Picture to follow
> Thank you all re the baby squares, I think I finally got the right combination going there.


Looks good, Fan!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gwen Settle


Lurker 2 said:


> What is your facebook name? Gwen? Gweniepooh? or Gwen Settle?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for asking Lin. Eyes doing much better; down to one drop a day of the steroid med. Yes, do miss DD but love the photos she's posted on FB. Speaking of which, saw in post that folks haven't been able to locate the pictures she's posted. I'll go on FB and see if and what I might be doing incorrectly so they can be seen. Also will ask DD to send me some via email so I can post them.



TNS said:


> What a riot of early summer colour, Kate! The protective wire gauze in the pond is a great idea, and quite unobtrusive. I only saw it because you said.
> Gwen, how are you feeling these days? Hope you aren't getting too much pain or eye problems now. Bet you are missing DD, but pleased for her too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Big thank you Jeanette. I've saved it. Since you don't do a water bath do you have to refridgerate it? Also, saw that you said to let it sit for 24 hours and put it in the sterile jars......is that correct or can you put it in the jars first?


RookieRetiree said:


> My Mom's strawberry jam:
> 
> 4 cups of strawberries - washed and hulled
> 3 cups white sugar
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Big thank you Jeanette. I've saved it. Since you don't do a water bath do you have to refridgerate it? Also, saw that you said to let it sit for 24 hours and put it in the sterile jars......is that correct or can you put it in the jars first?


Let it set for the 24 hours in the pan that you cooked it in. All the flavors and pectin meld together. It will be room temperature when you put it in the jars. This is a small batch so I keep it in the refrigerator - I use the Ball jelly jars that I have, but you can use any clean jar with a lid. It keeps pretty well for 6 months or so...but I don't think I've ever had any last that long. I'm hoping that my sister is bringing a bunch when she comes to the family reunion in Texas - she's in Florida so has plenty of strawberries already. It is really good on cheesecake as well as toast!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> every year i wish i was there and back. but i think heidi wishes the same thing. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is funny. --- sam


They are The Morons! We have actually seen them live. Google them!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i went out once to pull a couple green onions and its so humid, i don't mind hot, just can't go this arkansas humidity. i have cooked a dirty rice mix from a box and used gr. beef and sausage and made a mock pot. salad with cauliflower and going to saute some fresh asparagus for our supper. i have fixed one necklace (my sister gave me several and i don't like how close to the neck they are so i am re stringing them, i am doing one every day or so till i get t hem done. also getting on with some purple ear warmers for my booth in the late fall craft sale at church. i have watched many movies on the Hallmark mystery channel i think. bj is working 10 today, so its seemed a long day to me.
> I love seeing the pictures of the garden, such beautiful bushes. i must say with all our rain, everything is growing and blooming like crazy. love it. i finally got my sedum fixed in my painted red wheel barrow, i have a good start of hens and chicks but to keep the cat from using it as a litter box, i had to lay some wire shelves in it. hope it breaks her of using it, cause that looks real *******.not that i am fancy, i mean i have a red wheel barrow in my front yard, but they really look ugly. oh well. later


Sprinkle a few moth balls in among the hens and chicks. That should keep the cats out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> seattle - 23august/7september. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gorgeous garden, love the beautiful poppies.
> Well I have made the guava jelly and it tastes good. Picture to follow
> Thank you all re the baby squares, I think I finally got the right combination going there.


The jelly looks like honey!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The jelly looks like honey!


It does look like honey, had to reboil it as it didn't set, too runny even though it looked OK when I tested it on saucer in fridge. It's now redone and gone a beautiful deep orange Amber colour.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, jelly looks beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I finished both pairs of slippers.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Those look terrific good work


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, another rainy day here. we have had wks of it. but i must say the best my tomatoes have looked in yrs. i picked my first ever grown yellow squash, a lot of vines came up volunteer, as i compost most everything, i have a acorn one growing on the other end of my raised bed. free food.
> i have worked like a busy clutzy bee this wk. some times its just not your wk and boy i had a doozy. i was moving some rubber bins with fall decoration to the new area and since i had finished the latest mural in the nursery of noahs ark and have no plans to do any more, thats 3 in those 2 rooms, i was getting rid of the half used qts of paints had them in a box lid was pulling the dolly and couldn't see them and 3 fell off and one can of bright orange came open, yep you guessed it. right up front by the alters and next to stage where everyone walks by. i called pastor and sec. and we all jumped into action, shop vac, paint spot remover, bucket of warm dawn dish liquid and water, after about 40 min. and my dh bringing our shampooer, there is now no evidence of my kind of day. so happy. pastor said what am i going to do with you, (i clean our church) have done it for almost 10 yrs now and i have blowed up one vac. blew 1 outlets out in that process. tried to clean grout in church foyer and wow what a mess, had to have professional come redo. i told him all i can say keep the church heavily insured.
> yesterday was spent entirely on the road, i met my sister from nashville about half way she has the longer trip though, i refuse to drive through memphis if i can get out of it. any way, mom and kolby are going to spend a wk there and wow, did we both have heavy rain to drive in. i did luck out and have the last hr going with no rain, can't say that coming home. today, i am home and gonna cook and clean house, i have not cooked all wk, have not had time worked longer hrs.
> does Purple V ever get on here any more, i know i miss a lot of stuff, but when i have been on, i don't seem to see her here? wish i had time like i used to to stay up with it all, just not now. ok, gonna enjoy the first cuppa and some news before i start the day. take care all.


 On my, you did have a week, I love your response to the pastor, that was thinking on your feet. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Are we limited to 3 photos now? The 4th & 5th wouldn't go with my last post.


They are all really pretty, even if not as sunny as yesterday. 
David and I went to the Iris show in Scottsbluff today, I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My Mom's strawberry jam
> 
> Add the butter and continue boiling for 7 more minutes


I'd forgotten about putting butter in--to keep it from foaming, my grandmother told me.

Love seeing the gardens.

I had a bit of (unwanted) excitement earlier... I dropped my keys somehow at Walmart! Luckily someone turned them in to customer service. WHEW. Then just after we got home, a surprise thunderstorm popped up and the sky poured for a little while. We made it to the restaurant in time and brought home more than half the food, which was great; then we went for cake and ic cream...I'm too full. But it was a nice time.

Also went to the eye doc and got a good report. The left eye has improved! Yay!

Still working on those socks.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I finished both pairs of slippers.


Fabulous!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Do you remember last week I was concerned that my poppy would not bloom before we go away on holiday? Well one of the 10 buds has now opened. Nothing open yet on the peony, though, so no doubt that will come and go while we are away.


~~~Beautiful! I have never seen/heard about white poppies. That is really special!
I can relate to missing the blooms. We are going to have the same problem with our 2 peony plants at the cottage....there are buds, but we won't be back for a couple of weeks.....same with the irises. They are standing tall, with several buds on each stem. My favorite flower! I think we will miss them.

We are in Chicago at the moment....for a week of Copa America soccer games AND some America's Cup time trials (the sailing race). Our house is going to be full....DS for the soccer and brother and SIL for the America's Cup. AND....I am trying to get some projects finished before our trip to GA between soccer games! Planning to visit with Gwen and a rare visit with DD, who will come up from Miami for a brief weekend visit. And then, a rush trip back to Chicago for a Copa America semi-final game! Just can't miss such big soccer games! Unfortunately, I am not optimistic about the USA's chances for advancing. Some of the South American teams are fantastic!

I have been feeling "guilty" re the KNITTING tea party.....I have reverted to an earlier passion - needlepoint. I have become a bit immersed in some needlepoint projects, which is distracting me from my knitting. Do I really need to sleep? Eat? Clean house? I have SO many projects I want to complete.....I am so content to sit and play with pointed sticks, or a hook, or a tapestry needle. So many projects....so little time! I keep creating baby projects in my mind.....SO much fun! Mama still seems to be okay. Today's doctor's appt. went well. Keep those finger-toes-eyes- & elbows crossed! Thanks!

Keeping you all in my heart...prayers for ease & release from trials. Joyous songs for all celebrations!

Maybe I'll send some pictures of the needlepoint. Wonder if I will get back before the end of the party? I sure hope so!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Do you remember last week I was concerned that my poppy would not bloom before we go away on holiday? Well one of the 10 buds has now opened. Nothing open yet on the peony, though, so no doubt that will come and go while we are away.


David said MMM...NIIICE! I agree with him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone, just a quick stop by as I miss you all. I'm frantically knitting, well frantic is not the right word as it is so relaxing, doing the Workshop on Pfeilraupe. Had to laugh at myself as I've only done short rows on socks where you have unworked stitches on both sides of the short rows so got stumped when I didn't have unworked stitches on both sides. Went to a local knitter who assured me I was ok and to keep knitting, that I didn't need to have unworked stitches on both sides. Now I understand that short rows are used in other ways than that of turning a heel. LOL. Haven't done anything but knitting today other than taking some time out to eat and see Sam's opening. Sam, I am fine with one or two recipes if that would make life easier for you. I appreciate whatever you do. The roll recipe brings back memories from the past for me too.
> 
> Had to finally buy some new clothes. My slacks fell right off me, luckily in the bedroom and not in public. YAY!!! Buying new clothes shows me how far I still have to go as many things were beautiful but need another good weight loss before they look good on me. I know I'm moving in the right direction, so will keep it up till I leave on the trip. I'm not to do the diet while traveling, so.....will pick up again when I get back. DH was so excited to see the new clothes I had gotten and I found some great sales.
> 
> ...


Wonderful that you've found someone for the weeding, that will be one less thing to worry about. I love the idea for getting rid of the thistles, I'm going to steal that. 
I follow that philosophy often, especially with David on the road, no news is very good news.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I finished both pairs of slippers.


They look good Kaye Jo!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Those look terrific good work


Thank you. Pretty easy knits too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They look good Kaye Jo!


Thank you. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gorgeous garden, love the beautiful poppies.
> Well I have made the guava jelly and it tastes good. Picture to follow
> Thank you all re the baby squares, I think I finally got the right combination going there.


Ooh yum!!!!????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here are Iris pictures. The first two are our iris'.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, make that the last two pictures that are our irises in the yard. This new format is crazy.
Night all, sweet dreams.????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> It does look like honey, had to reboil it as it didn't set, too runny even though it looked OK when I tested it on saucer in fridge. It's now redone and gone a beautiful deep orange Amber colour.


I think it looks great - it's not a fruit I'm familiar with so can only imagine how good it tastes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I decided to post these, from Lisa, as so many are having trouble with the new format.

So far as I can see all worked as expected- you have to do a lot of scrolling up and down, hit preview before adding photos, remembering to 'attach' them, and then at the bottom you can add the title. Works well, if slightly tediously - better than the old system, because you can add 10 per post.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I decided to post these, from Lisa, as so many are having trouble with the new format.
> 
> So far as I can see all worked as expected- you have to do a lot of scrolling up and down, hit preview before adding photos, remembering to 'attach' them, and then at the bottom you can add the title. Works well, if slightly tediously - better than the old system, because you can add 10 per post.


Great photos, the skeletonstudent are a little creepy, but still cool.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Great photos Julie.
Rookie, the guava fruit is another one from South America, and Mexico. The one we have is called a cherry guava about same size as a cherry, and it's a yellow one. You can get a red one too. It has a nice tangy sweet flavour, just had some jelly on bread and it's very good, am pleased with my first effort at making it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> calling sonja - oh sonja. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allaboutami.com/post/144233337086/thebohocrochetwrap?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Image+-+Knit-along&utm_content=1+New+Loom,+3+New+Patterns:+Greet+the+Martha+Stewart+Crafts%C2%AE+DIY+Weaver%E2%84%A2!&utm_campaign=The+Weekly+Stitch+June+3


Lovely shawl Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> My Mom's strawberry jam:
> 
> 4 cups of strawberries - washed and hulled
> 3 cups white sugar
> ...


 Thank you Jeanette that looks simple enough that even I could make it , need some jars first 
Will let you know how I get on


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I finished both pairs of slippers.


Great slippers Kaye . Think I might make some of them for Christmas gifts


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Gorgeous garden, love the beautiful poppies.
> Well I have made the guava jelly and it tastes good. Picture to follow
> Thank you all re the baby squares, I think I finally got the right combination going there.


Looks good Fan . You need some pretty labels and them mop cap tops the ladies at the craft fairs here put on their homemade jams and jellies????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

They are just for our consumption so no need to jazz them up, but I know what you mean.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gorgeous garden, love the beautiful poppies.
> Well I have made the guava jelly and it tastes good. Picture to follow
> Thank you all re the baby squares, I think I finally got the right combination going there.


MMMMMMthat looks ready for hot buttered toast


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Rookie I have saved recipe for daughter....no way am I making it :sm02:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Breakfast tomorrow morning you're invited to join me with hot buttered toast and a good cuppa tea or coffee


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I finished both pairs of slippers.


All look good but i especially like the first pair :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great photos, the skeletonstudent are a little creepy, but still cool.


 :sm24: Of course the kudos belongs to Lisa!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Great photos Julie.
> Rookie, the guava fruit is another one from South America, and Mexico. The one we have is called a cherry guava about same size as a cherry, and it's a yellow one. You can get a red one too. It has a nice tangy sweet flavour, just had some jelly on bread and it's very good, am pleased with my first effort at making it.


Thank you, Fan!

I am glad your second boiling worked for your jelly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Breakfast tomorrow morning you're invited to join me with hot buttered toast and a good cuppa tea or coffee


I'll be right over! Especially if you have some of your super duper butter!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here are Iris pictures. The first two are our iris'.


Lovely display.I can grow some iris in pots but for some reason they die in the garden soil


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lovely display.I can grow some iris in pots but for some reason they die in the garden soil


I wonder what the problem could be?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Jeanette that looks simple enough that even I could make it , need some jars first
> Will let you know how I get on


I have a big box full of jars, i keep them for my eldest but she has decided she is not jam making this year.....hoping she does the beetroot relish though


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder what the problem could be?


No idea Julie tried them in a few differnt spots


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> No idea Julie tried them in a few differnt spots


mmmm- ph levels perhaps? You've obviously tried for variations in sunlight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely slippers kaye - i assume the purple is a bib. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I finished both pairs of slippers.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully Kate will be able to track which pages Sam puts any further recipes, although she has said it would be too much to list them all- Then each summary will give you that information for the previous week. By the way, welcome, Alna!


Yes I've started tracking the pages where Sam's "extra" recipes can be found. If at any time anyone loses a recipe or pattern during the week, just PM me as I note them down as we go along.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmm- ph levels perhaps? You've obviously tried for variations in sunlight.[/quot
> 
> Only have a small patch Julie but it faces full south so gets a lot of daylight/sunshine, think the soil is just rubbish though I have tried to enrich it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful flowers kaye. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Here are Iris pictures. The first two are our iris'.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely julie - thanks for posting them. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I decided to post these, from Lisa, as so many are having trouble with the new format.
> 
> So far as I can see all worked as expected- you have to do a lot of scrolling up and down, hit preview before adding photos, remembering to 'attach' them, and then at the bottom you can add the title. Works well, if slightly tediously - better than the old system, because you can add 10 per post.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, make that the last two pictures that are our irises in the yard. This new format is crazy.
> Night all, sweet dreams.????????


~~~What a beautiful flower! Amazing colors!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - i will be posting only once a day with recipes. hope i am not creating more work for you. --- sam



KateB said:


> Yes I've started tracking the pages where Sam's "extra" recipes can be found. If at any time anyone loses a recipe or pattern during the week, just PM me as I note them down as we go along.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely time for bed. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Are we limited to 3 photos now? The 4th & 5th wouldn't go with my last post.


Lovely looking garden- the grid is a good idea gives a chance for them to be outside without full supervision (well Luke for now. Caitlin is a bit young still I guess).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sleep well Sam- it sure is/was time for bed for you!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I finished both pairs of slippers.


~~~Really nice, KayeJo. Where can I find the pattern for the slippers and the bib? I'm into bibs these days! :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We celebrate on the weekend closest to May 24, 2 weeks ago, we should move it to this weekend as the weather is always terrible


Our date corresponds with the birthday of King George V (the current Queens father) which was the 3rd June. Therefore NZ having it this weekend fits in well with that date. No idea therefore why we have it the next weekend (and indeed two states have it late September/early October for some even stranger reason). After all the Queens birthday is 21st April- but far too close to Easter and ANZAC Day for us and NZ. Some years they would all end up almost on top of each other.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> so everyone celebrates the Queen's birthday at a different time. that's one way to spread it out. --- sam


Wonder if she gets to celebrate it every time somewhere in the world celebrates it? As well as her real birthday as well of course


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> April 21st, isn't it? for the actual calendar birthdate


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I decided to post these, from Lisa, as so many are having trouble with the new format.
> 
> So far as I can see all worked as expected- you have to do a lot of scrolling up and down, hit preview before adding photos, remembering to 'attach' them, and then at the bottom you can add the title. Works well, if slightly tediously - better than the old system, because you can add 10 per post.


Interesting photos these ones.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Breakfast tomorrow morning you're invited to join me with hot buttered toast and a good cuppa tea or coffee


Sounds good. Going out for the day with Mum and Maryanne- can I bring them too? As long as the hot buttered toast can include your Guava Jelly. Your description of them sounds like ours. Not that we see them often here.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello from a totally drenched Sydney. We wanted rain badly but not this much! It has been pouring for 2 days with bouts of ferocious winds. Very nasty. Lots of damage to homes near the coast, people evacuated in several towns, and it is still pouring in Sydney. We have not ventured out but it has been a long day today with no power - no music, no TV, no light to read by as it was dark by 2pm. Fortunately power was back on in time to cook dinner. Scary how reliant we are on electricity! We are lucky that we seem to have avoided major damage but the downstairs garage is flooded - lots of wet tools and garden implements which hopefully can be dried and salvaged. Rain is supposed to ease here tomorrow as it all heads further south so there will have to be a major cleanup and dry out tomorrow.

Not much else to report. I've been busy with charity knitting and was pleased to take a large container of baby stuff to a nearby shop just last week. Next lot will be donated to the church fete where I go to craft morning each week so I have plenty of projects to keep me busy. I managed to finish my online photo albums before the deadline expired. Have received one back (last year's US trip) and I am looking forward to seeing the next one (Alaskan cruise and Canada) which should arrive next week. 

I hope everyone is well. Time to go back and check the summary and do a quick catch up.

Hugs to everyone,
Denise


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello from a totally drenched Sydney. We wanted rain badly but not this much! It has been pouring for 2 days with bouts of ferocious winds. Very nasty. Lots of damage to homes near the coast, people evacuated in several towns, and it is still pouring in Sydney. We have not ventured out but it has been a long day today with no power - no music, no TV, no light to read by as it was dark by 2pm. Fortunately power was back on in time to cook dinner. Scary how reliant we are on electricity! We are lucky that we seem to have avoided major damage but the downstairs garage is flooded - lots of wet tools and garden implements which hopefully can be dried and salvaged. Rain is supposed to ease here tomorrow as it all heads further south so there will have to be a major cleanup and dry out tomorrow.
> 
> Not much else to report. I've been busy with charity knitting and was pleased to take a large container of baby stuff to a nearby shop just last week. Next lot will be donated to the church fete where I go to craft morning each week so I have plenty of projects to keep me busy. I managed to finish my online photo albums before the deadline expired. Have received one back (last year's US trip) and I am looking forward to seeing the next one (Alaskan cruise and Canada) which should arrive next week.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that you too got through with no great problems (Heather was fine). 
How is your back going?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Great photos Julie.
> Rookie, the guava fruit is another one from South America, and Mexico. The one we have is called a cherry guava about same size as a cherry, and it's a yellow one. You can get a red one too. It has a nice tangy sweet flavour, just had some jelly on bread and it's very good, am pleased with my first effort at making it.


We get quite a lot of fruit and vegetables imported from Mexico and since we have such a huge Hispanic population around here, there are quite a few Mexican grocers -- I know I've seen canned guava juice and I'll bet if I looked closely enough, I'd find the fruit too. I think I'll start with the juice to see how it tastes.

After posting the jam recipes and seeing your jelly, I had to get some fresh preserves (our bakery has some from time to time) for fresh bread. Our farmer's market starts next weekend - it's always a harbinger of summer when we can start going there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Jeanette that looks simple enough that even I could make it , need some jars first
> Will let you know how I get on


My sister uses recycled small mayonnaise jars - so even plastics work out as long as they have a lid. I cook on electric so I don't worry too much about scorching the fruit - but my sister who uses gas, says she has to be sure that the fire is just enough to boil, but not burn. I found it easy on the first try and so rewarding!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > mmmm- ph levels perhaps? You've obviously tried for variations in sunlight.[/quot
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

might try to plant them again maybe a different variety


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wonder if she gets to celebrate it every time somewhere in the world celebrates it? As well as her real birthday as well of course


She's the queen, I hope she can celebrate however she wants--- and I'd settle for "being queen for the day". I keep hoping that some birthday or mother's day, that will happen, but I usually end up having to do something domestic to spoil it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello from a totally drenched Sydney. We wanted rain badly but not this much! It has been pouring for 2 days with bouts of ferocious winds. Very nasty. Lots of damage to homes near the coast, people evacuated in several towns, and it is still pouring in Sydney. We have not ventured out but it has been a long day today with no power - no music, no TV, no light to read by as it was dark by 2pm. Fortunately power was back on in time to cook dinner. Scary how reliant we are on electricity! We are lucky that we seem to have avoided major damage but the downstairs garage is flooded - lots of wet tools and garden implements which hopefully can be dried and salvaged. Rain is supposed to ease here tomorrow as it all heads further south so there will have to be a major cleanup and dry out tomorrow.
> 
> Not much else to report. I've been busy with charity knitting and was pleased to take a large container of baby stuff to a nearby shop just last week. Next lot will be donated to the church fete where I go to craft morning each week so I have plenty of projects to keep me busy. I managed to finish my online photo albums before the deadline expired. Have received one back (last year's US trip) and I am looking forward to seeing the next one (Alaskan cruise and Canada) which should arrive next week.
> 
> ...


Our daughter and grandson just came back from their Alaskan cruise and had a blast. They went with some of her college friends who were her husband's childhood friends. I jsut saw where a cruise ship crashed into the Ketchikan harbor - sure glad our daughter and grandson didn't have to experience that.

They are now planning their trip to Australia over our winter break - they'll be in Sydney to see the New Year ring in. I'm not sure if they're going with a tour group or travelling on their own, but it should be quite a blast for them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie - love the photos. That is a very interesting place. They've had quite the holiday!

I'm heading over for the coffee and toast!

KayeJo - so sorry that you won't be at KAP, but certainly understand. We'll miss you and Marla. I love the slippers!

Cashmeregma - congratulations on the continued weight loss. You have more discipline than I do. Hope you are feeling good and ready to enjoy your next travels.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes I've started tracking the pages where Sam's "extra" recipes can be found. If at any time anyone loses a recipe or pattern during the week, just PM me as I note them down as we go along.


I know I for one, will find this very helpful!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good morning, All. It's overcast here in NE Ohio this Sunday morning and temps are expected to be somewhat cooler for a day or two.

I will be starting my 2nd month at Susan's Center tomorrow. It was not proposed to me that I would be a continuing part of this ministry of hers but seems to be heading that way. I'm enjoying the daily contact with the people who have needs we can meet, but the hours certainly cut into my knitting/cooking time at home. <grin>

The foodstuffs supplied to us do limit the variety of foods we can serve and are stretching my cooking skills. The equipment available for preparing foods is definitely a limiting factor; cannot afford to do the re-equiping myself so must stretch my imagination to cope with the limits.

The necessity of supervising the community service time that so many young men and women must give in order to qualify for their assistance programs severely handicaps my focus on the cooking and clean-up afterwards. So many cannot stay off their smart phones to pay attention or to avoid their domineering partners at home that I'd really like to smack several and get their attention. Some are just lazy or disorganized or both. Some are bullied much of the time they are there. That is the saddest part.

Must get ready for services this morning. I'm still leading the Bible study for the younger adults at church. Their response has been delightful.

Some worrying signs showing up in DGGD recently and I can't get Paula to find the time to observe and take care of them professionally. Very troubling.

Hugs, Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > mmmm- ph levels perhaps? You've obviously tried for variations in sunlight.[/quot
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely julie - thanks for posting them. --- sam


Thank you, Sam!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Cathy, I am sending you hugs. Both for the headache, and your mom. I know. I went to see my mom yesterday. Pretty much the same as the last 2 months. Won't eat, maybe a bite or two is all, not drinking much either.


Sorry to hear your mum is still the same. :sm03: It must be so very hard for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> Beautiful gardens, Kate.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Our date corresponds with the birthday of King George V (the current Queens father) which was the 3rd June. Therefore NZ having it this weekend fits in well with that date. No idea therefore why we have it the next weekend (and indeed two states have it late September/early October for some even stranger reason). After all the Queens birthday is 21st April- but far too close to Easter and ANZAC Day for us and NZ. Some years they would all end up almost on top of each other.


Just one thing, Margaret her dad was George 6th, George 5th is her grandfather! I am wondering which was which re the holiday?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning, All. It's overcast here in NE Ohio this Sunday morning and temps are expected to be somewhat cooler for a day or two.
> 
> I will be starting my 2nd month at Susan's Center tomorrow. It was not proposed to me that I would be a continuing part of this ministry of hers but seems to be heading that way. I'm enjoying the daily contact with the people who have needs we can meet, but the hours certainly cut into my knitting/cooking time at home. <grin>
> 
> ...


You have so much on your plate. I hope you and Don and Tim are able to still take care of your own health needs. I hope that there are some within the community who can take over the responsibilities that you've taken on, but realize that finding someone as caring and responsible (stable and reliable and conscientious...) will be hard.

Sending you hugs. Hope that signs from your DGGD are able to be taken care of before something happens.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Interesting photos these ones.


Thanks!- she is in Sardinia at present.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Tami, I did find her, but no photos from Hannah- I must search more diligently, when I get a chance.


I cant see any either. Gwen..... I even looked on your page but still cant see any.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello from a totally drenched Sydney. We wanted rain badly but not this much! It has been pouring for 2 days with bouts of ferocious winds. Very nasty. Lots of damage to homes near the coast, people evacuated in several towns, and it is still pouring in Sydney. We have not ventured out but it has been a long day today with no power - no music, no TV, no light to read by as it was dark by 2pm. Fortunately power was back on in time to cook dinner. Scary how reliant we are on electricity! We are lucky that we seem to have avoided major damage but the downstairs garage is flooded - lots of wet tools and garden implements which hopefully can be dried and salvaged. Rain is supposed to ease here tomorrow as it all heads further south so there will have to be a major cleanup and dry out tomorrow.
> 
> Not much else to report. I've been busy with charity knitting and was pleased to take a large container of baby stuff to a nearby shop just last week. Next lot will be donated to the church fete where I go to craft morning each week so I have plenty of projects to keep me busy. I managed to finish my online photo albums before the deadline expired. Have received one back (last year's US trip) and I am looking forward to seeing the next one (Alaskan cruise and Canada) which should arrive next week.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you are safe apart from possibly water logged tools- you have been much on my mind. This system is expected to reach us by about Friday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone, just a quick stop by as I miss you all. I'm frantically knitting, well frantic is not the right word as it is so relaxing, doing the Workshop on Pfeilraupe. Had to laugh at myself as I've only done short rows on socks where you have unworked stitches on both sides of the short rows so got stumped when I didn't have unworked stitches on both sides. Went to a local knitter who assured me I was ok and to keep knitting, that I didn't need to have unworked stitches on both sides. Now I understand that short rows are used in other ways than that of turning a heel. LOL. Haven't done anything but knitting today other than taking some time out to eat and see Sam's opening. Sam, I am fine with one or two recipes if that would make life easier for you. I appreciate whatever you do. The roll recipe brings back memories from the past for me too.
> 
> Had to finally buy some new clothes. My slacks fell right off me, luckily in the bedroom and not in public. YAY!!! Buying new clothes shows me how far I still have to go as many things were beautiful but need another good weight loss before they look good on me. I know I'm moving in the right direction, so will keep it up till I leave on the trip. I'm not to do the diet while traveling, so.....will pick up again when I get back. DH was so excited to see the new clothes I had gotten and I found some great sales.
> 
> ...


Hugs back. Well done on the weight loss. Have a wonderful time away on your trip. Have missed you too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks
Jeanette (my SIL) is home now, but Lisa is away for about three more weeks, it has been a real treat of armchair travel for me.



RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - love the photos. That is a very interesting place. They've had quite the holiday!
> 
> I'm heading over for the coffee and toast!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning, All. It's overcast here in NE Ohio this Sunday morning and temps are expected to be somewhat cooler for a day or two.
> 
> I will be starting my 2nd month at Susan's Center tomorrow. It was not proposed to me that I would be a continuing part of this ministry of hers but seems to be heading that way. I'm enjoying the daily contact with the people who have needs we can meet, but the hours certainly cut into my knitting/cooking time at home. <grin>
> 
> ...


And a Big God Bless, to you Joy!- Hope things come right for your DGGD!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They look good Kaye Jo!


RE Slippers... :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I had to go onto Internet Explorer to get into KP- Chrome would not connect to the Server- and now there are awful technicolour ads going around- dreadful on the eyes, And Microsoft is trying to get me onto Windows10. Not prepared to on this machine.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> kate - i will be posting only once a day with recipes. hope i am not creating more work for you. --- sam


No Sam it's absolutely fine. I will put a list of the pages where your recipes can be found, just won't list all the titles, so you go ahead and post as many as you like! :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just one thing, Margaret her dad was George 6th, George 5th is her grandfather! I am wondering which was which re the holiday?


grandfather!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had to go onto Internet Explorer to get into KP- Chrome would not connect to the Server- and now there are awful technicolour ads going around- dreadful on the eyes, And Microsoft is trying to get me onto Windows10. Not prepared to on this machine.


I'm on chrome with no problems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> grandfather!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm on chrome with no problems.


It has cleared up now- I am back on Chrome!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

been grey and cloudy all morning so I thought might as well do the ironing, set up the board, got the iron out.......now the sun has come out so ironing will just have to wait, as am away to sit and enjoy the sunshine :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> You have so much on your plate. I hope you and Don and Tim are able to still take care of your own health needs. I hope that there are some within the community who can take over the responsibilities that you've taken on, but realize that finding someone as caring and responsible (stable and reliable and conscientious...) will be hard.
> 
> Sending you hugs. Hope that signs from your DGGD are able to be taken care of before something happens.


RE Ohio Joy...... Ditto and hugs.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just checking in. I finished last week's tea party but not enough time to catch up on this week yet. I have been gone so much that laundry and other chores are neglected. I had the honor of holding a precious baby only 48 hours old when I had the opportunity. He is the little one that I made the blue sweater for. He was a bit fussy so I didn't hold him long. He had been circumcised earlier that day and Mom's milk had not come in yet so he was miserable. I plan to see him this week and take a meal to his mom. 

Today is another long day as we have a fundraiser lunch to help Bella's family. Matthew and I will help with that. We went last night to help with setup. Today we will help with keeping food stocked and with cleanup. I am so glad the church is hosting this fundraiser for them. I am one of several people who suggested doing this for the family. 

Time to get cleaned up and on my way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks again Jeanette! I've been seeing great prices on strawberries lately and will definitely get some so I can make this. I can see it not lasting long here also! 


RookieRetiree said:


> Let it set for the 24 hours in the pan that you cooked it in. All the flavors and pectin meld together. It will be room temperature when you put it in the jars. This is a small batch so I keep it in the refrigerator - I use the Ball jelly jars that I have, but you can use any clean jar with a lid. It keeps pretty well for 6 months or so...but I don't think I've ever had any last that long. I'm hoping that my sister is bringing a bunch when she comes to the family reunion in Texas - she's in Florida so has plenty of strawberries already. It is really good on cheesecake as well as toast!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the slippers Kaye Jo. I've been eyeing the top pattern with the buttons for some time. I may have to try them for Christmas this next year.


Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I finished both pairs of slippers.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Great photos Julie.
> Rookie, the guava fruit is another one from South America, and Mexico. The one we have is called a cherry guava about same size as a cherry, and it's a yellow one. You can get a red one too. It has a nice tangy sweet flavour, just had some jelly on bread and it's very good, am pleased with my first effort at making it.


I've had guava jelly but can't recall what it tastes like. I may have to see if the market has any so I can taste it again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Irises are one of my favorite flowers. I would love to have a wider variety. Don't know the type we have just know the colors; ours are dark purple, white, and a purple & white mix.


Poledra65 said:


> Here are Iris pictures. The first two are our iris'.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lovely display.I can grow some iris in pots but for some reason they die in the garden soil


I had one die in a pot, and the ones outside come back, but they bloom very early and don't last long. They're rather sparse. :sm03:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so enjoying these pictures. Feels like a vacation from my chair!



Poledra65 said:


> Great photos, the skeletonstudent are a little creepy, but still cool.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto...RookieRetiree has said exactly what I was thinking & feeling.



RookieRetiree said:


> You have so much on your plate. I hope you and Don and Tim are able to still take care of your own health needs. I hope that there are some within the community who can take over the responsibilities that you've taken on, but realize that finding someone as caring and responsible (stable and reliable and conscientious...) will be hard.
> 
> Sending you hugs. Hope that signs from your DGGD are able to be taken care of before something happens.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I don't know what to do. Went to FB and looked on my page and saw that DH and cousin apparently have seen them. I checked my security settings as to who could view stuff and it is listed as "friends" so the only thing I can imagine is that those not seeing them have never sent a friend request to me. I've sent an email to DD asking her to email me some photos. Sorry.


sugarsugar said:


> I cant see any either. Gwen..... I even looked on your page but still cant see any.


 :sm13:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm also enjoying the pictures! The world is an amazing place. Not long ago we saw a documentary on Herculaneum... Such a tragic event but how it enhanced our knowledge of history.

Daralene, congratulations on the weight loss. I can tell you're thrilled and feeling healthier.

Mary, continued healing thoughts flow for Bella and family.

There was something else, but CRAFT! Sigh... Well, I'll just send hugs and blessings all around.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I don't know what to do. Went to FB and looked on my page and saw that DH and cousin apparently have seen them. I checked my security settings as to who could view stuff and it is listed as "friends" so the only thing I can imagine is that those not seeing them have never sent a friend request to me. I've sent an email to DD asking her to email me some photos. Sorry.
> 
> :sm13:


I dont see them either Gwen though you are on my friends list


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I don't know what to do. Went to FB and looked on my page and saw that DH and cousin apparently have seen them. I checked my security settings as to who could view stuff and it is listed as "friends" so the only thing I can imagine is that those not seeing them have never sent a friend request to me. I've sent an email to DD asking her to email me some photos. Sorry.
> 
> :sm13:


The last thing I see posted on your Facebook page is the "certificate of completion" 13 hours ago. Nothing since then. I am listed as one of your friends so there must be some other setting that needs tweeking.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

A site here called "Beautiful Edinburgh" has been posting some stunning shots of our capital, have PM, ed them to get permissin to copy and post them here


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Sam, thank you for the recipes for the rolls, and pizza dough. I had been thinking I need to find a good pizza dough recipe because I seldom eat pizza as the bought ones are not good for one. So now I'll be making healthy pizza - fresh toppings and dough without harmful additives. Yay!
Have just placed you on my Buddy List so I can more easily find your recipes as they appear at various times due to the changes. I think that will work, and add spread the joy over time. There's a solution for every problem!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Well am sitting in the sun and the thermometer tells me its 20c woohooo the best so far after a dull cloudy morning


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so enjoying these pictures. Feels like a vacation from my chair!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am glad you're enjoying the photos, Sorlenna! Archaeology often benefits from the disasters that have befallen people.



Sorlenna said:


> I'm also enjoying the pictures! The world is an amazing place. Not long ago we saw a documentary on Herculaneum... Such a tragic event but how it enhanced our knowledge of history.
> 
> Daralene, congratulations on the weight loss. I can tell you're thrilled and feeling healthier.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> A site here called "Beautiful Edinburgh" has been posting some stunning shots of our capital, have PM, ed them to get permissin to copy and post them here


Hope you get the ok! Edinburgh is such a lovely city- I was lucky that cousin Bill enjoyed the old city, so we drove some of the windiest narrow streets, up past Holyrood, and the new Parliament building, through the 'New Town' on the way to Leith.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Good morning, All. It's overcast here in NE Ohio this Sunday morning and temps are expected to be somewhat cooler for a day or two.
> 
> I will be starting my 2nd month at Susan's Center tomorrow. It was not proposed to me that I would be a continuing part of this ministry of hers but seems to be heading that way. I'm enjoying the daily contact with the people who have needs we can meet, but the hours certainly cut into my knitting/cooking time at home. <grin>
> 
> ...


I think we have your swapped weather Joy as it's beautiful warm sunshine hear today after almost a week of very chilly miserable weather 
Sounds like you enjoy working with your daughter and helping people , hopefully if enough people hear about what you are doing some one might donate equipment you need 
Hope you can find out what the problems are with DGGD and get her the help she needs


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

It is interesting to read all the posts, trying to get to know some of you around the table. The fog rolled in yesterday so is overcast. Church dinner was postponed until next week as they close off the street at noon for the "Car Show".
Now that the dampness has arrived with all the fog, the car show has been cancelled, as Antique cars don't due well in moisture. I can't go to anything as I woke up got ready, skipped the cuppa and got in the car. Nothing! AAA got called and started the car . ..may need a new battery tomorrow. One more complication as I work 4:30A.M. until 10:00A.M. on the free community breakfast. Tomorrow is free haircut day for 2 hrs also (every 6 weeks). Last time 2 hairdressers volunteered 2 hrs and got 15 done. Tomorrow 3 hairdressers will be volunteering. Isn't it great when everyone helps others out . . ."paying it forward". After I have to take car to the garage to get the rear end and trunk fixed. Did I mentioned Friday the 13th my car backed down hill and under my DD's SUV? trunk is useless w/o closing. Now a battery. . . Life is always interesting if I let it be, LOL, even w/o my permission. Take care all of you. Happy to have found the table and join you all for a cuppa.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Quite off topic, but I found this snippet from mjs, very interesting:

http://www.businessinsider.com.au/war-surgeon-david-nott-on-queen-letting-him-feed-the-dogs-2016-6?r=US&IR=T


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> It is interesting to read all the posts, trying to get to know some of you around the table. The fog rolled in yesterday so is overcast. Church dinner was postponed until next week as they close off the street at noon for the "Car Show".
> Now that the dampness has arrived with all the fog, the car show has been cancelled, as Antique cars don't due well in moisture. I can't go to anything as I woke up got ready, skipped the cuppa and got in the car. Nothing! AAA got called and started the car . ..may need a new battery tomorrow. One more complication as I work 4:30A.M. until 10:00A.M. on the free community breakfast. Tomorrow is free haircut day for 2 hrs also (every 6 weeks). Last time 2 hairdressers volunteered 2 hrs and got 15 done. Tomorrow 3 hairdressers will be volunteering. Isn't it great when everyone helps others out . . ."paying it forward". After I have to take car to the garage to get the rear end and trunk fixed. Did I mentioned Friday the 13th my car backed down hill and under my DD's SUV? trunk is useless w/o closing. Now a battery. . . Life is always interesting if I let it be, LOL, even w/o my permission. Take care all of you. Happy to have found the table and join you all for a cuppa.


And we are glad to have you join us!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> April 21st, isn't it? for the actual calendar birthdate


It's Queen Victoria's birthday, May 24 that is celebrated, not sure why.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's Queen Victoria's birthday, May 24 that is celebrated, not sure why.


I wonder why!? That goes back beyond the beginnings of quite a lot of Canada- maybe that is why?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Since I've been out in the garden cutting the grass thought I would post a couple of pictures of my yellow iris and aquilegia ( columbine )please ignore messy border it's the longest and most messy so I've left it till last to tackle


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Since I've been out in the garden cutting the grass thought I would post a couple of pictures of my yellow iris and aquilegia ( columbine )


I am so glad some of your plants have survived the flooding! Beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, make that the last two pictures that are our irises in the yard. This new format is crazy.
> Night all, sweet dreams.????????


Wow! Nice iris, I was thinking you sure had a huge bunch in your yard.

Nice slippers, I have that pattern book marked but haven't got to it yet.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think it looks great - it's not a fruit I'm familiar with so can only imagine how good it tastes.


I've never had fresh guava or jelly but a friend of mine, a doctor from South Africa sent us some guava fruit roll ups- not at all like the commercial ones here that are full of sugar, but real this fruit leather- they were wonderful


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad some of your plants have survived the flooding! Beautiful.


This is is the front garden which has a slight slope to it so not as much flooding as the back garden , no bulbs or perennial s survived in the back garden but the shrubs and climbers did


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is is the front garden which has a slight slope to it so not as much flooding as the back garden , no bulbs or perennial s survived in the back garden but the shrubs and climbers did


And hopefully you will have Summer from now on.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning, All. It's overcast here in NE Ohio this Sunday morning and temps are expected to be somewhat cooler for a day or two.
> 
> I will be starting my 2nd month at Susan's Center tomorrow. It was not proposed to me that I would be a continuing part of this ministry of hers but seems to be heading that way. I'm enjoying the daily contact with the people who have needs we can meet, but the hours certainly cut into my knitting/cooking time at home. <grin>
> 
> ...


~~~keeping you wrapped and in my heart!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lovely display.I can grow some iris in pots but for some reason they die in the garden soil


I saw a topic a few days ago about them, the consensus seemed to be that they lady was planting them too deep. Could that be the trouble?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the iris growing in the small patch of soil between the sidewalk and the house foundation -- that particular patch is probably not the best soil, but the iris grow like crazy there and I've had to dig the out along the sidewalk so they don't hang over too much. I need to thin them again this year --- pretty soon the entire length of the house will be iris.


They are so pretty, too bad they don't last longer.

Agnes, maybe I need to send some that survive my winters, they should grow anywhere. I don't think you agriculture department would allow that though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning, All. It's overcast here in NE Ohio this Sunday morning and temps are expected to be somewhat cooler for a day or two.
> 
> I will be starting my 2nd month at Susan's Center tomorrow. It was not proposed to me that I would be a continuing part of this ministry of hers but seems to be heading that way. I'm enjoying the daily contact with the people who have needs we can meet, but the hours certainly cut into my knitting/cooking time at home. <grin>
> 
> ...


Maybe you need someone to set a policy that smart phones are collected at the door in arrival for those doing community service & given back at the end of their shift? Would probably put some noses out of joint but would get their attention. I know some schools have that policy.

Sorry you are having concerns about DGGD, I hope you get them sorted out soon.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw a topic a few days ago about them, the consensus seemed to be that they lady was planting them too deep. Could that be the trouble?


Might be though I thought I did the right depth....will google advice before I buy some more


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are so pretty, too bad they don't last longer.
> 
> Agnes, maybe I need to send some that survive my winters, they should grow anywhere. I don't think you agriculture department would allow that though.


No I dont suppose they would be too happy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> It is interesting to read all the posts, trying to get to know some of you around the table. The fog rolled in yesterday so is overcast. Church dinner was postponed until next week as they close off the street at noon for the "Car Show".
> Now that the dampness has arrived with all the fog, the car show has been cancelled, as Antique cars don't due well in moisture. I can't go to anything as I woke up got ready, skipped the cuppa and got in the car. Nothing! AAA got called and started the car . ..may need a new battery tomorrow. One more complication as I work 4:30A.M. until 10:00A.M. on the free community breakfast. Tomorrow is free haircut day for 2 hrs also (every 6 weeks). Last time 2 hairdressers volunteered 2 hrs and got 15 done. Tomorrow 3 hairdressers will be volunteering. Isn't it great when everyone helps others out . . ."paying it forward". After I have to take car to the garage to get the rear end and trunk fixed. Did I mentioned Friday the 13th my car backed down hill and under my DD's SUV? trunk is useless w/o closing. Now a battery. . . Life is always interesting if I let it be, LOL, even w/o my permission. Take care all of you. Happy to have found the table and join you all for a cuppa.


You will soon get to know everyone 
Sorry to hear about your car hope you get it all sorted 
Love to hear when people are kind enough to help each other if only all people were like that 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, sorry your opening has to be cut short. I'm sure it's a treat when you have your GS's drop in for popsicles.

We're having a garden party for the neighbours today. It's been beautiful all week and today, it had to rain. We were going to meet in the courtyard but it's not to be...will have to be indoors. I made creamy spinach roll ups to take. I'll post the recipe.

Kate, as usual, your summary is so helpful. Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Creamy Spinach roll-ups

8 oz. cream cheese 8 oz. Monterey Jack cheese, shredded
1/4 tsp garlic powder 1/4 yellow onion, diced small
1 10 oz. pkg frozen spinach, thawed and drained really well
l box puff pasty sheets, 2 sheets
1 egg
1 tbsp water

1. Combine egg and water and beat till well mixed
2. Combine softened cream cheese, Monterey Jack, garlic powder and onion in a bowl and mix well.
3. Add spinach into cream cheese mixture and stir.
4. Unroll puff pastry sheets and brush both sides withe egg mixture.
5. Spread cream cheese mixture over one side of puff pastry.
6. Roll up puff pastry and slice in about 3/4".
7. Place rolls on baking sheet and bake at 400F for 20 minutes or until pastry turns a golden colour.

I got 16 slices.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for the new start Sam and to Kate and Margaret for the summary. Well I'm back on course with my hopefully poncho maybe wrap and just look what has just popped into my inbox . Isn't it gorgeous not that I can make it yet but when I learn a few more stitches I'm definitely going to give it a try , it will give me time to see if I can find some yarn for it


That is gorgeous. Would you share the pattern link?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Creamy Spinach roll-ups
> 
> 8 oz. cream cheese 8 oz. Monterey Jack cheese, shredded
> 1/4 tsp garlic powder 1/4 yellow onion, diced small
> ...


Sounds yummy Liz- sorry it rained! Sort of one of Murphy's Laws- isn't it?!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Where do I find these pictures that people are posting on the tea party page? There used to be some here?
New format has messed up my head, I think.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I can't get a link from mine as I've already downloaded it but if you go to links and resources it's there look for
> Freepattern Fridays(k,c) posted by Choiyuk96 or just click on this persons avatar and look on his/her topics


Sonja, was this from Ravelry or some other link?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here are the first two squares on baby blanket, which could be for either a girl or boy.
> We won the football game 36-18 after some bad performances lately it was great to get a win.
> I will have lots of juice for the jelly tomorrow, looking forward to trying it. Goodnight all.


It's going to be a very pretty blanket. Love the detail in the corner. Congrats on winning the game.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Sonja, was this from Ravelry or some other link?


Here on kp Liz just go to links and resources and look for freepattern Friday k+c posted by choiyuk96


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, another rainy day here. we have had wks of it. but i must say the best my tomatoes have looked in yrs. i picked my first ever grown yellow squash, a lot of vines came up volunteer, as i compost most everything, i have a acorn one growing on the other end of my raised bed. free food.
> i have worked like a busy clutzy bee this wk. some times its just not your wk and boy i had a doozy. i was moving some rubber bins with fall decoration to the new area and since i had finished the latest mural in the nursery of noahs ark and have no plans to do any more, thats 3 in those 2 rooms, i was getting rid of the half used qts of paints had them in a box lid was pulling the dolly and couldn't see them and 3 fell off and one can of bright orange came open, yep you guessed it. right up front by the alters and next to stage where everyone walks by. i called pastor and sec. and we all jumped into action, shop vac, paint spot remover, bucket of warm dawn dish liquid and water, after about 40 min. and my dh bringing our shampooer, there is now no evidence of my kind of day. so happy. pastor said what am i going to do with you, (i clean our church) have done it for almost 10 yrs now and i have blowed up one vac. blew 1 outlets out in that process. tried to clean grout in church foyer and wow what a mess, had to have professional come redo. i told him all i can say keep the church heavily insured.
> yesterday was spent entirely on the road, i met my sister from nashville about half way she has the longer trip though, i refuse to drive through memphis if i can get out of it. any way, mom and kolby are going to spend a wk there and wow, did we both have heavy rain to drive in. i did luck out and have the last hr going with no rain, can't say that coming home. today, i am home and gonna cook and clean house, i have not cooked all wk, have not had time worked longer hrs.
> does Purple V ever get on here any more, i know i miss a lot of stuff, but when i have been on, i don't seem to see her here? wish i had time like i used to to stay up with it all, just not now. ok, gonna enjoy the first cuppa and some news before i start the day. take care all.


Wow, you sure had a klutzy week. Glad it all worked out though. Hope you had a nice visit with your sister.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all it is 8am here and sun is shining????
> Just realized that it is Saturday. Where did the week go?
> 
> I have read here but need to go back and catch up on last week's. Check in later. ????


Hi Mel, how are things going in your new home?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here on kp Liz just go to links and resources and look for freepattern Friday k+c posted by choiyuk96


Thanks, I found it. Sure is lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds yummy Liz- sorry it rained! Sort of one of Murphy's Laws- isn't it?!


Yes :sm03:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Since I've been out in the garden cutting the grass thought I would post a couple of pictures of my yellow iris and aquilegia ( columbine )please ignore messy border it's the longest and most messy so I've left it till last to tackle


Pretty flowers. I just love iris. Wish I had a bigger garden so I could plant some.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I was hungry - craving some carbs, so I made a corn bread with southwestern style corn/black beans/red pepper and some cheddar cheese. I just took it out of the oven and it smells wonderful. Can't wait for it to cool off and have a piece!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Slightly duller today, but still warm. I meant to take some pictures of the garden yesterday and of course it was bright sunshine then, so now DH is saying, "I told you you should have taken them yesterday." :sm16:


Beautiful garden. Rhodies always grow so much better in your neck of the woods than in mine.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Do you remember last week I was concerned that my poppy would not bloom before we go away on holiday? Well one of the 10 buds has now opened. Nothing open yet on the peony, though, so no doubt that will come and go while we are away.


Pretty poppy. I've never seen a white one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone, just a quick stop by as I miss you all. I'm frantically knitting, well frantic is not the right word as it is so relaxing, doing the Workshop on Pfeilraupe. Had to laugh at myself as I've only done short rows on socks where you have unworked stitches on both sides of the short rows so got stumped when I didn't have unworked stitches on both sides. Went to a local knitter who assured me I was ok and to keep knitting, that I didn't need to have unworked stitches on both sides. Now I understand that short rows are used in other ways than that of turning a heel. LOL. Haven't done anything but knitting today other than taking some time out to eat and see Sam's opening. Sam, I am fine with one or two recipes if that would make life easier for you. I appreciate whatever you do. The roll recipe brings back memories from the past for me too.
> 
> Had to finally buy some new clothes. My slacks fell right off me, luckily in the bedroom and not in public. YAY!!! Buying new clothes shows me how far I still have to go as many things were beautiful but need another good weight loss before they look good on me. I know I'm moving in the right direction, so will keep it up till I leave on the trip. I'm not to do the diet while traveling, so.....will pick up again when I get back. DH was so excited to see the new clothes I had gotten and I found some great sales.
> 
> ...


Good news about your weight loss. Glad that you have hired a lady to look after the garden. One worry off your mind. Safe travels.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My Mom's strawberry jam:
> 
> 4 cups of strawberries - washed and hulled
> 3 cups white sugar
> ...


Sounds so good. When you let it sit for 24 hours, does it set?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I finished both pairs of slippers.


Nice slippers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd forgotten about putting butter in--to keep it from foaming, my grandmother told me.
> 
> Love seeing the gardens.
> 
> ...


I also had a shock yesterday. I left my wallet at Food Basics. There was a call for me when I got home saying I had left something there. Couldn't think of what it could be because I had my groceries. Never even thought about my wallet. What a disaster that would have been if I didn't get it back.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here are Iris pictures. The first two are our iris'.


Such beautiful flowers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I decided to post these, from Lisa, as so many are having trouble with the new format.
> 
> So far as I can see all worked as expected- you have to do a lot of scrolling up and down, hit preview before adding photos, remembering to 'attach' them, and then at the bottom you can add the title. Works well, if slightly tediously - better than the old system, because you can add 10 per post.


Wonderful photos.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Caught up at last. Off to get ready for the garden party.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Caught up at last. Off to get ready for the garden party.


Hope you have a great time regardless of what the weather is like and I'm glad you got your wallet back


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Since I've been out in the garden cutting the grass thought I would post a couple of pictures of my yellow iris and aquilegia ( columbine )please ignore messy border it's the longest and most messy so I've left it till last to tackle


Very pretty. Is the orange thing your lawn mower? Quite different from what we have here


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I also had a shock yesterday. I left my wallet at Food Basics. There was a call for me when I got home saying I had left something there. Couldn't think of what it could be because I had my groceries. Never even thought about my wallet. What a disaster that would have been if I didn't get it back.


I'm glad you got it back.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, great photos, the history if that area is so interesting. Quite the vacation your niece is having.


Nicho, I'm glad the storm is over for you without too much damage. Crazy weather!

I think there was other things I meant to comment on but my friend called & talked for an hour so now I've forgot???? 

We had a nice time at the wedding, lots of visiting with those we don't see often. My son also had a good time reconnecting with school friends. It was his 26th birthday yesterday, how did my baby get so old?

Windy but nice here today, I need to get outside & put the sprinklers on some stuff, this wind has really dried things out.
DH is off with friends for a ride in the Harley so I can do as I wish.????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty. Is the orange thing your lawn mower? Quite different from what we have here


Yes a flymo


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, great slippers and Iris.
Julie, nice to travel vicariously.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Sunday Edition 5 June '16

Heidi is mowing and Gary is weed eating. I'm surprised they are mowing - we really got a lot of rain yesterday and last evening - I would have thought it would be too wet. But then I have not been out much today. My dog yard thermometer reads 74° and I am freezing. Have flannel sweat pants and a sweater on. The air is really cold and it looks like it is blowing up another storm. I hope it is to warm back up this coming week. Goodness that weed eater is loud - Gary is right by my front door.

7 Ways to Sneak In Spinach By Brianna Steinhilber (con't)

http://www.everydayhealth.com/pictures/ways-to-sneak-in-spinach/?pos=1&xid=nl_EverydayHealthHeartHealth_20160526

6 / 8 Dips
Game day spreads, barbecues, dinner parties, and potlucks - the occasions that call for a delicious dip are endless. Utilizing spinach in the party staple adds a healthy dose of antioxidants and a bright, vibrant color. This delicious Thai Spinach Dip will instantly become a family favorite; with its flavorful blend of nutty peanut butter, salty soy sauce, and creamy yogurt, it's hard to believe each serving has only 56 calories. Another low-calorie option is this super simple Spinach Dip, a light dish that pairs well with carrot and celery sticks. For a heartier bite, serve Spinach Dip With Artichokes and sliced crusty bread for a creamy, cheesy bite with an added health boost.

Thai Spinach Dip

SERVINGS: 1

Ingredients

1 cup(s) spinach
8 ounce(s) sour cream, light or fat-free
8 ounce(s) yogurt, low-fat plain
1/4 cup(s) peanut butter
1 tablespoon honey
1 tablespoon soy sauce, less sodium
1 teaspoon pepper, red, crushed
1/4 cup(s) mint, fresh
1/4 cup(s) nuts, peanuts finely chopped

Instructions

1. In a medium bowl, combine spinach, sour cream, and yogurt. Stir in the snipped mint, the 1/4 cup chopped peanuts, the peanut butter, honey, soy sauce, and crushed red pepper. Cover and chill for at least 2 hours. If desired, garnish with additional chopped peanuts and fresh mint leaves. Serve with vegetable dippers.

Nutrition Details: per serving-Calories 56, Fat 4g, Cholesterol 4mg, Sodium 61mg, Saturated Fat 1g, Protein3g, Fiber 0g, Carbohydrates 4g

TAGS: Vegetarian, Diabetes Friendly

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/thai-spinach-dip/

Spinach Dip

This mild, herby vegetable dip is especially delicious with sweet sliced jicama, endive spears, carrots sticks, and trimmed stalks of celery. Or, simply serve it with Italian bread.

Ingredients

10 ounce(s) spinach, frozen chopped thawed and drained
1/2 cup(s) mayonnaise, light
8 ounce(s) yogurt, low-fat plain
1/4 cup(s) parsley, fresh chopped
1/4 cup(s) onion(s) finely chopped
1/2 teaspoon dill weed, dried
1/4 teaspoon salt

Instructions

1. Pat the spinach with paper towels to remove excess liquid. Combine with the remaining ingredients.

2. Cover and refrigerate at least one hour for the flavors to blend.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 39, Fat 3g, Cholesterol 4mg, Sodium 114mg, Saturated Fat 0g, Protein1g, Fiber 0g, Carbohydrates 2g

TAGS: Vegetarian, Diabetes Friendly, GERD

Source: American Diabetes Association

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/spinach-dip/

Healthified Spinach Dip with Artichokes

SERVINGS: 10

Ingredients

4 cup(s) spinach, baby slightly packed (4oz)
1 package(s) cream cheese, reduced-fat (8oz) 1/3-less-fat cream cheese (Neufchatel), softened
1/4 cup(s) mayonnaise, reduced-fat
4 tablespoon cheese, Parmesan shredded (1oz)
1/4 cup(s) milk, fat-free (skim)
2 clove(s) garlic finely chopped
1 teaspoon basil, dried
1 can(s) artichoke hearts drained, chopped
Baguette slices, if desired
assorted fresh vegetables (such as fresh pea pods, halved crosswise; red sweet pepper strips; shredded carrot; and/or bite-size cucumber strips) if desired

Instructions

1. Heat oven to 350°F. Spray 1-quart shallow glass baking dish or 9-inch glass pie plate with cooking spray.

2. Place spinach in 2-quart microwavable casserole; add 1/4 cup water. Cover; microwave on High 2 minutes. Drain well, pressing spinach with paper towels to remove excess liquid. Chop spinach.

3. In large bowl, beat cream cheese with spoon until smooth. Beat in mayonnaise, 3 tablespoons of the Parmesan cheese, the milk, garlic and basil until well blended. Stir in spinach and artichokes. Spread evenly in baking dish. Sprinkle with remaining tablespoon cheese.

4. Bake 20 to 25 minutes or until heated through. Serve with baguette slices or raw vegetables.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 120, Fat 8g, Cholesterol 20mg, Sodium 280mg, Saturated Fat 4g, Protein 5g, Fiber 2g, Carbohydrates 6g

TAGS: Vegetarian

Source: General Mills

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/healthified-spinach-dip-with-artichokes-/

7 / 8 Breakfast

Making omelets for a morning meal this weekend? Slip some spinach into the mix and load up with other veggies while you're at it: Spinach pairs well with tomatoes, mushrooms, and peppers. Omelets are a perfect opportunity to add in nutritious produce; their sweet and earthy flavors really take the standard egg and cheese omelet to the next level. Bonus: Frozen spinach works just as well as fresh! Use this quick Omelet recipe as a starting point, or get zesty with a Tex-Mex Spinach Omelet - with all the Mexican flavors, no one will even notice the spinach!

Spinach Frittata

SERVINGS: 1 
TOTAL TIME: 10 min

Ingredients

1/3 cup(s) spinach, frozen
4 large egg white(s)
3 tablespoon milk, fat-free
1 teaspoon oil, olive
1 tablespoon cheese, cheddar, shredded
pepper, black ground to taste

Instructions

1. Thaw spinach in a microwave-safe bowl by heating on high for 2 minutes, covered; press with fork to remove excess water. Place back in the microwave. Cook on high 2 minutes more, covered.

2. Meanwhile, beat egg whites, milk and oil in a bowl until well mixed. When spinach is done, pour egg mixture over it. Cover the mixture, place back in the microwave and cook until it begins to puff, about 1 1/2 - 2 minutes.

3. Remove and sprinkle with cheese. Cover and let cheese melt. Allow it to sit 1-2 minutes more.

4. Cut into wedges and add pepper to taste. Enjoy.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 181, Fat 7g, Cholesterol 8mg, Sodium 160mg, Saturated Fat 2.2g, Protein 20g, Fiber 1g, Carbohydrates 6g

TAGS: Vegetarian, Low-Fat, Diabetes Friendly, GERD, Heart

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/quick-spinach-frittata/

Tex-Mex Spinach Omelet

A tried-and-true omelet gets a Tex-Mex makeover with the addition of cilantro, pepper cheese, and a lively  Corn-Pepper Relish. If you have room in your day's diet plan, serve it with warm flour tortillas.

Ingredients

1 cup(s) refrigerated or frozen egg product, thawed or 4 eggs
1 tablespoon cilantro
dash(es) salt
dash(es) cumin, ground
cooking spray
1 ounce(s) cheese, Monterey Pepper Jack
3/4 cup(s) spinach, baby
1/4 cup(s) pepper(s), red, bell chopped
1/4 cup(s) corn, whole kernel frozen thawed
2 tablespoon onion(s), red chopped
1 tablespoon cilantro, fresh snipped

Instructions

1. In a medium bowl, combine egg product or eggs, cilantro, salt, and cumin. Beat with a whisk or rotary beater until frothy.

2. Coat an unheated 10-inch nonstick skillet with flared sides with nonstick cooking spray. Preheat skillet over medium heat.

3. Pour egg mixture into prepared skillet. Cook, without stirring, for 2 to 3 minutes or until egg mixture begins to set. Run a spatula around edge of skillet, lifting egg mixture so uncooked portion flows underneath.

4. Continue cooking and lifting edges until egg mixture is set but is still glossy and moist. Sprinkle with cheese. Top with three-fourths of the spinach and half of the Corn-Pepper Relish. Using the spatula, lift and fold an edge of the omelet partially over filling. Top with remaining spinach and the remaining relish. Cut omelet in half; transfer omelet to warm plates.

Corn-Pepper Relish: In a small bowl, combine 1/4 cup chopped red sweet pepper; 1/4 cup frozen whole kernel corn, thawed; 2 tablespoons chopped red onion; and 1 tablespoon snipped fresh cilantro.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 142, Fat 5g, Cholesterol 12mg, Sodium 393mg, Saturated Fat 3g, Protein 17g, Fiber 2g, Carbohydrates 9g

TAGS: Vegetarian, Diabetes Friendly

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/texmex-spinach-omelet/

8 / 8 Baked Goods

For all the bakers out there, it may seem strange to include spinach in your staple ingredients, but believe it or not, the green can be a smart addition to pancakes, breads, and muffins. Simply puree a cup or two of spinach into your wet ingredients, and continue with the recipe as instructed. Give it a try in these Oat Pancakes, Blueberry Bran Muffins, or in a loaf of Four Grain Bread. This technique gets a kid-friendly stamp of approval and is a great way to sneak spinach onto your plate, making for a fun, colorful meal or snack.

Oat Pancakes

If you prefer, serve these honey-sweetened wheat-and-oat buttermilk pancakes with sliced fresh fruit and your favorite flavored yogurt instead of the strawberry syrup.

SERVINGS: 8 
TOTAL TIME: 1 hr 4 min

Ingredients

1 1/4 cup(s) oats, rolled
3/4 cup(s) flour, all-purpose
1/2 cup(s) flour, whole-wheat
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
3 egg white(s)
2 1/4 cup(s) buttermilk
2 tablespoon oil, cooking
2 tablespoon honey
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
cooking spray
strawberry fans (optional)
light pancake and waffle syrup product (optional)

Instructions

1. In a large bowl, combine oats, all-purpose flour, whole wheat flour, baking powder, and salt. Make a well in the center of flour mixture; set aside.

2. In a medium bowl, beat the egg whites with a fork; stir in buttermilk, oil, honey (if desired), and vanilla.

4. Add egg white mixture all at once to flour mixture. Stir just until moistened (batter should be lumpy). Cover batter; allow to stand at room temperature for 15 to 30 minutes.

4. Coat an unheated griddle or heavy skillet with nonstick cooking spray. Preheat over medium-high heat. For each pancake, pour about 1/4 cup of the batter onto the hot griddle or skillet. Spread batter into a circle about 4 inches in diameter. Cook over medium heat for 4 to 6 minutes or until the pancakes are golden, turning to cook second sides when pancakes have bubbly surfaces and edges are slightly dry. If desired, garnish with strawberry fans and serve pancakes with strawberry syrup.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 189, Fat 5g, Cholesterol 3mg, Sodium 317mg, Saturated Fat 1g, Protein8g, Fiber 3g, Carbohydrates 28g

TAGS: Vegetarian, Diabetes Friendly

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/oat-pancakes/

Blueberry Bran Muffins

SERVINGS: 12 
TOTAL TIME: 45 min

Ingredients

1 1/2 cup(s) wheat bran
1 cup(s) milk, fat-free
1/2 cup(s) applesauce, unsweetened
1 large egg(s)
2/3 cup(s) sugar, brown (packed)
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 cup(s) flour, all-purpose
1/2 cup(s) flour, whole-wheat
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup(s) blueberries

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees Fahrenheit. Grease muffin cups or use paper liners. Mix together wheat bran and milk, and let stand for 10 minutes.

2. In a large bowl, combine applesauce, egg, brown sugar, and vanilla. Add bran mixture and beat.

3. Sift together all-purpose flour, whole-wheat flour, baking soda, baking powder, and salt. Stir into bran mixture until just blended.

4. Fold in blueberries.

5. Scoop the batter into muffin cups.

6. Bake in preheated oven for 15 to 20 minutes, or until tops spring back when lightly tapped.

Serving size: 1 muffin

Nutrition Details: per serving- Calories 122, Fat 1g, Cholesterol 18mg, Sodium 264mg, Saturated Fat 1g, Protein 4g, Fiber 4g, Carbohydrates 27g

TAGS: Vegetarian

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/blueberry-bran-muffins/


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, glad you got wallet back. There are honest and kind people!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wonderful photos.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, great photos, the history if that area is so interesting. Quite the vacation your niece is having.
> ..
> DH is off with friends for a ride in the Harley so I can do as I wish.????


Thanks Bonnie!

It is like having a holiday when you have the house to yourself!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, great slippers and Iris.
> Julie, nice to travel vicariously.


I am glad people are enjoying the photos.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you joy. i wonder if putting the word out in the community might improve the kitchen equipment. with all the needs of these people i am not sure i would know which way to turn - so many needs and not enough people to address them. i hope someone can get the bullying to stop. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Good morning, All. It's overcast here in NE Ohio this Sunday morning and temps are expected to be somewhat cooler for a day or two.
> 
> I will be starting my 2nd month at Susan's Center tomorrow. It was not proposed to me that I would be a continuing part of this ministry of hers but seems to be heading that way. I'm enjoying the daily contact with the people who have needs we can meet, but the hours certainly cut into my knitting/cooking time at home. <grin>
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think admin failed to think ahead at what the changes might bring about. the extra work it might cause. actually i don't think they really care. but t is good to see you nitchik and hope you see more of you. --- sam



nitchik said:


> Sam, thank you for the recipes for the rolls, and pizza dough. I had been thinking I need to find a good pizza dough recipe because I seldom eat pizza as the bought ones are not good for one. So now I'll be making healthy pizza - fresh toppings and dough without harmful additives. Yay!
> Have just placed you on my Buddy List so I can more easily find your recipes as they appear at various times due to the changes. I think that will work, and add spread the joy over time. There's a solution for every problem!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm certainly glad you weren't in the car as it backed itself down the hill. always something to make life interesting. always good to see you. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> It is interesting to read all the posts, trying to get to know some of you around the table. The fog rolled in yesterday so is overcast. Church dinner was postponed until next week as they close off the street at noon for the "Car Show".
> Now that the dampness has arrived with all the fog, the car show has been cancelled, as Antique cars don't due well in moisture. I can't go to anything as I woke up got ready, skipped the cuppa and got in the car. Nothing! AAA got called and started the car . ..may need a new battery tomorrow. One more complication as I work 4:30A.M. until 10:00A.M. on the free community breakfast. Tomorrow is free haircut day for 2 hrs also (every 6 weeks). Last time 2 hairdressers volunteered 2 hrs and got 15 done. Tomorrow 3 hairdressers will be volunteering. Isn't it great when everyone helps others out . . ."paying it forward". After I have to take car to the garage to get the rear end and trunk fixed. Did I mentioned Friday the 13th my car backed down hill and under my DD's SUV? trunk is useless w/o closing. Now a battery. . . Life is always interesting if I let it be, LOL, even w/o my permission. Take care all of you. Happy to have found the table and join you all for a cuppa.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

every time i see a picture of the Queen the first thing i look at are her eyes. i think they are the kindest most gentle eyes ever. i loved the article. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Quite off topic, but I found this snippet from mjs, very interesting:
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com.au/war-surgeon-david-nott-on-queen-letting-him-feed-the-dogs-2016-6?r=US&IR=T


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful flowers sonja - that is the strangest mower i have ever seen - at least i think it is a mower. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Since I've been out in the garden cutting the grass thought I would post a couple of pictures of my yellow iris and aquilegia ( columbine )please ignore messy border it's the longest and most messy so I've left it till last to tackle


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sounds so good. When you let it sit for 24 hours, does it set?


Yes, it does. It doesn't have the very thick consistency that some jams have when made with pectin. It has a thick saucy consistency---very fresh tasting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, great photos, the history if that area is so interesting. Quite the vacation your niece is having.
> 
> Nicho, I'm glad the storm is over for you without too much damage. Crazy weather!
> 
> ...


It's interesting that you mentioned how did our kids get "so old" - our oldest turns 40 this year with the youngest one turning 36 and our middle daughter turning 37. I remember when the age I achieve this year (65) was considered very old.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i refuse to think i have gotten older - just the children have gotten older. lol sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, great photos, the history if that area is so interesting. Quite the vacation your niece is having.
> 
> Nicho, I'm glad the storm is over for you without too much damage. Crazy weather!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tell me about the flymo. does it have wheels? is it electric? --- sam

i googled them - i really liked the robot mower. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Yes a flymo


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Can I jump in here Sam? I've got a Flymo, it's electric and it's a hover mower, glides across the lawn. They are great and make a nice job.
Rookie, I've tried guava juice from a can and its a pink one, which is the larger tropical variety as opposed to our smaller cherry one. Hope you find some to try.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> every time i see a picture of the Queen the first thing i look at are her eyes. i think they are the kindest most gentle eyes ever. i loved the article. --- sam


It was an interesting insight into a caring side of Her Majesty, I am glad you enjoyed it, Sam. I thought the surgeon was a very brave man.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

We aren't getting older either Sam, it's definitely just the children, whereas we are retro teenagers ourselves!.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

This the resulting colour my guava jelly ended up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> This the resulting colour my guava jelly ended up.


And it has jelled this time?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes most definitely, if you would like some I will bring you a jar tomorrow!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Had a great day at Hawk Springs, about 30 miles from home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> This the resulting colour my guava jelly ended up.


That looks yummy, I like the color.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> This the resulting colour my guava jelly ended up.


Still looks yummy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Had a great day at Hawk Springs, about 30 miles from home.


Looks like the present is a big hit! It also looks like he has the place to himself.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Julie these are some of the photos I spoke about earlier by some Scottish amateur photographers, I asked and received permission to post them

Castle Hill on the Royal Mile is where the bands march down back to barracks after each Tattoo performance
Queensferry Crossing is sited to the side of the Forth Road Bridge


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Still looks yummy.


looks yummy :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> tell me about the flymo. does it have wheels? is it electric? --- sam
> 
> i googled them - i really liked the robot mower. --- sam


Electric and it hovers. I need the exercise so no robot mower for me. I'm getting way to lazy .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Julie these are some of the photos I spoke about earlier by some Scottish amateur photographers, I asked and received permission to post them
> 
> Castle Hill on the Royal Mile is where the bands march down back to barracks after each Tattoo performance
> Queensferry Crossing is sited to the side of the Forth Road Bridge


Beautiful pictures Agnes Edinburgh is one of my favourite places to visit . I saw the Tattoo a few years ago and really enjoyed it better than watching on the tv although I do enjoy watching it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Looks like a beautiful day there Kaye . I see someone is enjoying their present , I could never get used to them slightest movement and I always ended up upside down in the water which then gave me the giggles and I would end up back in the water


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

The photographer David Queenan has won a few awards for his photographs, If you are on facebook you can see lots more,search for "Beautiful Edinburgh",some really spooky shots through the fog, little wonder the guided night walks through the capital are so popular


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Somebody sure is in their element enjoying the water, great photos.
Love the photos of Edinburgh too, such a beautiful city by the look of it. Stuart's mother came from Livingston near there, and my father was from Glasgow.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like the present is a big hit! It also looks like he has the place to himself.


could never get the hang of canoes but that looks a great place to go paddling :sm24:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Fan would that would be Livingston village Stuarts Mum came from as opposed to Livingston new town which they started building 1960 ish, Glenrothes where I live is also a "new town"


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Let it set for the 24 hours in the pan that you cooked it in. All the flavors and pectin meld together. It will be room temperature when you put it in the jars. This is a small batch so I keep it in the refrigerator - I use the Ball jelly jars that I have, but you can use any clean jar with a lid. It keeps pretty well for 6 months or so...but I don't think I've ever had any last that long. I'm hoping that my sister is bringing a bunch when she comes to the family reunion in Texas - she's in Florida so has plenty of strawberries already. It is really good on cheesecake as well as toast!


I'm going to have to try the jelly, we have a small but very prolific strawberry patch, as long as we don't eat them all as soon as we pick them, they are just getting ready to start ripening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Beautiful! I have never seen/heard about white poppies. That is really special!
> I can relate to missing the blooms. We are going to have the same problem with our 2 peony plants at the cottage....there are buds, but we won't be back for a couple of weeks.....same with the irises. They are standing tall, with several buds on each stem. My favorite flower! I think we will miss them.
> 
> We are in Chicago at the moment....for a week of Copa America soccer games AND some America's Cup time trials (the sailing race). Our house is going to be full....DS for the soccer and brother and SIL for the America's Cup. AND....I am trying to get some projects finished before our trip to GA between soccer games! Planning to visit with Gwen and a rare visit with DD, who will come up from Miami for a brief weekend visit. And then, a rush trip back to Chicago for a Copa America semi-final game! Just can't miss such big soccer games! Unfortunately, I am not optimistic about the USA's chances for advancing. Some of the South American teams are fantastic!
> ...


 Sleeping and eating, yes, you really do need to; cleaning house on the other hand, not so much. lol
It's good to break it up and do other crafts sometimes, eventually I'll get back to finish my sewing. lol
Glad all is going well, have fun at all the events and with the housefull


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd love a walk through Edinburgh... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes most definitely, if you would like some I will bring you a jar tomorrow!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great slippers Kaye . Think I might make some of them for Christmas gifts


The ones with the cuff is the Moon Shoes pattern on ravelry, it's from Drops though, the felted ones are from a blog, I'll look them up. Here it is:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/felt-slippers-for-adults


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

agnescr said:


> All look good but i especially like the first pair :sm24:


They are so comfortable too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Of course the kudos belongs to Lisa!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Julie these are some of the photos I spoke about earlier by some Scottish amateur photographers, I asked and received permission to post them
> 
> Castle Hill on the Royal Mile is where the bands march down back to barracks after each Tattoo performance
> Queensferry Crossing is sited to the side of the Forth Road Bridge


These are great photos Agnes! Glad you were able to share them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a beautiful day there Kaye . I see someone is enjoying their present , I could never get used to them slightest movement and I always ended up upside down in the water which then gave me the giggles and I would end up back in the water
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lovely display.I can grow some iris in pots but for some reason they die in the garden soil


David said if they get too wet, they will rot out, or maybe ph in the soil, but they grow here pretty well in some rough soil. Or maybe planted to deep?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are lovely slippers kaye - i assume the purple is a bib. --- sam


 Yes, and I just finished the matching wash cloth to go with it, I've started a yellow one with a ducky on it now. A friend is due in about 2 months, figure I'd better get a move on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~What a beautiful flower! Amazing colors!


I told David he should enter one or two of his next year for the competition, he said he wasn't going to cut one of his iris' to drive it 30 miles just so people could vote on how pretty it was, that it's prettier in the yard.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Really nice, KayeJo. Where can I find the pattern for the slippers and the bib? I'm into bibs these days! :sm24:


The slippers: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/felt-slippers-for-adults

The other pair of slippers: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/134-42-moon-socks

Bib: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hungry-hippo-cloth She has a whole bunch of different ones, they are really cute, you'll find them on her blog when you go to download the pattern.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello from a totally drenched Sydney. We wanted rain badly but not this much! It has been pouring for 2 days with bouts of ferocious winds. Very nasty. Lots of damage to homes near the coast, people evacuated in several towns, and it is still pouring in Sydney. We have not ventured out but it has been a long day today with no power - no music, no TV, no light to read by as it was dark by 2pm. Fortunately power was back on in time to cook dinner. Scary how reliant we are on electricity! We are lucky that we seem to have avoided major damage but the downstairs garage is flooded - lots of wet tools and garden implements which hopefully can be dried and salvaged. Rain is supposed to ease here tomorrow as it all heads further south so there will have to be a major cleanup and dry out tomorrow.
> 
> Not much else to report. I've been busy with charity knitting and was pleased to take a large container of baby stuff to a nearby shop just last week. Next lot will be donated to the church fete where I go to craft morning each week so I have plenty of projects to keep me busy. I managed to finish my online photo albums before the deadline expired. Have received one back (last year's US trip) and I am looking forward to seeing the next one (Alaskan cruise and Canada) which should arrive next week.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, I'm glad that you've mostly dodged any damage, hopefully the damage to Sydney and surrounding areas isn't too bad. 
In San Antonio in '98 after the flooding there, a few of the churches had a their signs saying, next time we pray for rain, we need to not all pray for it at the same time. lolol


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> These are great photos Agnes! Glad you were able to share them!


Had to include these.........the Kelpies 30 metre tall


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - love the photos. That is a very interesting place. They've had quite the holiday!
> 
> I'm heading over for the coffee and toast!
> 
> ...


We will definitely miss you all, but we are determined to go next year, I'm only letting David go to SA this year, next year it will be Rocky Mountain National Forest for that week, much closer and much cheaper, it's camping after all. 
I am looking forward to Yellowstone again next month though, it's become a yearly tradition, I don't see us moving very far from there anytime. lolol And no, I'm not letting David take the kayak. lol I don't think he can take it on the creeks, streams, or rivers anyway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning, All. It's overcast here in NE Ohio this Sunday morning and temps are expected to be somewhat cooler for a day or two.
> 
> I will be starting my 2nd month at Susan's Center tomorrow. It was not proposed to me that I would be a continuing part of this ministry of hers but seems to be heading that way. I'm enjoying the daily contact with the people who have needs we can meet, but the hours certainly cut into my knitting/cooking time at home. <grin>
> 
> ...


You are busy, too bad it takes so much of your time, but I know you will do what must be done. Hopefully more of the community will start to step up and help out a bit. 
It's sad that cell phones have taken over so much, so many focus on them to the deficit of more important things. It's too bad that family member and friends are not more supportive of those in the program, I don't know why people seek to undermine and try to set their supposed loved ones up for failure when they should be so happy and proud that they are trying to do better. Prayers always for you all and the center and participants. 
And for DGGD, I do hope you are able to get things sorted before they become a bigger and more difficult issue to deal with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the slippers Kaye Jo. I've been eyeing the top pattern with the buttons for some time. I may have to try them for Christmas this next year.


 If you use a worsted weight yarn, plan for twice the recommended amount, otherwise, they were a very nice project, only took a day to knit one.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> Glad to hear that you too got through with no great problems (Heather was fine).
> How is your back going?


Morning Margaret. Back is much improved. Not sure now whether I should still go ahead with surgery. Part of me wants to to ensure I have no problems walking on our trip next year, but it's serious surgery so maybe I should put it off as long as I can. What to do!

Hope all is good in Adelaide. Renovations coming along I hope. No delays or dramas? Do you spend most of your time there or with Vicki and Brett?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm going to have to try the jelly, we have a small but very prolific strawberry patch, as long as we don't eat them all as soon as we pick them, they are just getting ready to start ripening.


my other favorite is a strawberry shortcake. Make the shortcake version of the recipe on the Bisquick box, make some 7-minute frosting, and have some sliced and sugared strawberries (or berry combo) where the juice has come out and layer them together. Yum. The slight saltiness of the shortcake and the sweetness of the frosting and the tang of the strawberries is a fantastic combination.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad to hear you are safe apart from possibly water logged tools- you have been much on my mind. This system is expected to reach us by about Friday.


Hope it has lost some intensity by the time it reaches you! Lots more damage being revealed this morning to beach properties after king tides last night. We are so lucky to have escaped with little damage.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Irises are one of my favorite flowers. I would love to have a wider variety. Don't know the type we have just know the colors; ours are dark purple, white, and a purple & white mix.


We have a lot of purple and blue, so we bought some at the iris show, $4/each. I told David he could get 10 but we only picked 8, they will call us at the end of July to go pick them up, we picked all lighter colors to compliment what we've already got. I need some more daffydills. 
Mostly we have bearded iris'.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I had one die in a pot, and the ones outside come back, but they bloom very early and don't last long. They're rather sparse. :sm03:


David said they are probably an early bloomer or maybe an Alpine(?) but don't quote him. lol Unfortunately they don't last long once it starts to get warmer.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, I'm glad that you've mostly dodged any damage, hopefully the damage to Sydney and surrounding areas isn't too bad.
> In San Antonio in '98 after the flooding there, a few of the churches had a their signs saying, next time we pray for rain, we need to not all pray for it at the same time. lolol


That's so funny! very appropriate for us right now. :sm02:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Had to include these.........the Kelpies 30 metre tall


Holy crow, those are GORGEOUS.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending you hugs. Hope that signs from your DGGD are able to be taken care of before something happens.


Don and Tim and I are fine health wise, Jeanette. I am continuing to lose weight through portion control and the additional walking/running to keep up with young community service workers who need far more supervision than young people I've seen in a long time--even those much younger than these who are mostly parents themselves. That is what is scary. Who is going to teach the next generation?

Paula is running crazy hours herself. She is looking forward to Susan's being able to get a reasonable cash flow in place so that she can hire Paula full-time at a fair salary to help with the supervision of these young men and women who are running me ragged. A number of the young men are moving themselves out of the assistance programs and into full employment which leaves us with a whole new batch who need to be trained from the ground up. Not a joyful thought when combined with the cooking and food service supervision.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> It is interesting to read all the posts, trying to get to know some of you around the table. The fog rolled in yesterday so is overcast. Church dinner was postponed until next week as they close off the street at noon for the "Car Show".
> Now that the dampness has arrived with all the fog, the car show has been cancelled, as Antique cars don't due well in moisture. I can't go to anything as I woke up got ready, skipped the cuppa and got in the car. Nothing! AAA got called and started the car . ..may need a new battery tomorrow. One more complication as I work 4:30A.M. until 10:00A.M. on the free community breakfast. Tomorrow is free haircut day for 2 hrs also (every 6 weeks). Last time 2 hairdressers volunteered 2 hrs and got 15 done. Tomorrow 3 hairdressers will be volunteering. Isn't it great when everyone helps others out . . ."paying it forward". After I have to take car to the garage to get the rear end and trunk fixed. Did I mentioned Friday the 13th my car backed down hill and under my DD's SUV? trunk is useless w/o closing. Now a battery. . . Life is always interesting if I let it be, LOL, even w/o my permission. Take care all of you. Happy to have found the table and join you all for a cuppa.


Oh my, well at least it was DD's SUV and not someone else' I guess. Our car did that one day, we came out after eating lunch (it had sat parked for at least an hour) and suddenly the car started backing itself into the road, I had to try to stop it while Marla tried to get in and get the key in and started. Note to self, standing behind a subaru, trying to push it uphill the opposite way it wants to go, does not work very well. LOL! That was only about 25+ years ago. :0


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Since I've been out in the garden cutting the grass thought I would post a couple of pictures of my yellow iris and aquilegia ( columbine )please ignore messy border it's the longest and most messy so I've left it till last to tackle


Ooh, pretty! That's okay, our borders are non existent as David hasn't gotten motivated to put them in yet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Nice iris, I was thinking you sure had a huge bunch in your yard.
> 
> Nice slippers, I have that pattern book marked but haven't got to it yet.


LOL! David wishes that was our yard.

Well, laptop needs some juice and David has decided we need to prune back the roses, so I'll see you all later.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And a Big God Bless, to you Joy!- Hope things come right for your DGGD!


Thank you, Julie. I, too, have really enjoyed the photos your niece has been sending of places that I will never in this life have a chance to see in person.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Agnes, yes that's right, the area was called Dechmont! Near Livingston.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~keeping you wrapped and in my heart!


Thank you, dear and much-loved sister.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe you need someone to set a policy that smart phones are collected at the door in arrival for those doing community service & given back at the end of their shift? Would probably put some noses out of joint but would get their attention. I know some schools have that policy.
> 
> Sorry you are having concerns about DGGD, I hope you get them sorted out soon.


That is about to become policy for the time they must spend with us. It is already a requirement in the GED classroom. Speaking of the GED students, we will be holding a graduation event for about 15 who are expected to successfully complete their testings by the end of this month. YAY!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> It is interesting to read all the posts, trying to get to know some of you around the table. The fog rolled in yesterday so is overcast. Church dinner was postponed until next week as they close off the street at noon for the "Car Show".
> Now that the dampness has arrived with all the fog, the car show has been cancelled, as Antique cars don't due well in moisture. I can't go to anything as I woke up got ready, skipped the cuppa and got in the car. Nothing! AAA got called and started the car . ..may need a new battery tomorrow. One more complication as I work 4:30A.M. until 10:00A.M. on the free community breakfast. Tomorrow is free haircut day for 2 hrs also (every 6 weeks). Last time 2 hairdressers volunteered 2 hrs and got 15 done. Tomorrow 3 hairdressers will be volunteering. Isn't it great when everyone helps others out . . ."paying it forward". After I have to take car to the garage to get the rear end and trunk fixed. Did I mentioned Friday the 13th my car backed down hill and under my DD's SUV? trunk is useless w/o closing. Now a battery. . . Life is always interesting if I let it be, LOL, even w/o my permission. Take care all of you. Happy to have found the table and join you all for a cuppa.


Life is interesting if you let it or you can find it frustating or even depressing when the same things happen. So while a lot of what happens is out of your control how you respond isn't. So you do make it interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Had to include these.........the Kelpies 30 metre tall


Hard to imagine the scale!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As I said yesterday Mum Maryanne a myself (Need to keep the Ms in afterall!) but cancelled it because it looks like being very wet and all of us are using public transport. Nothing like the rain Heather and Denise have had just enough to make a day out not so appealing. Try Thursday next week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hope it has lost some intensity by the time it reaches you! Lots more damage being revealed this morning to beach properties after king tides last night. We are so lucky to have escaped with little damage.


Hard to predict accurately! It certainly has been a doozy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Julie. I, too, have really enjoyed the photos your niece has been sending of places that I will never in this life have a chance to see in person.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you Joy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's Queen Victoria's birthday, May 24 that is celebrated, not sure why.


Makes as much sense as us using George V


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder why!? That goes back beyond the beginnings of quite a lot of Canada- maybe that is why?


Queen Victoria? She only died in around 1901, surely Canada is older than that?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow just looked online at your weather in Sydney it's shocking! Just hope my friend in Manly is ok.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Queen Victoria? She only died in around 1901, surely Canada is older than that?


I was thinking more of her Birthdate!!!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Since I've been out in the garden cutting the grass thought I would post a couple of pictures of my yellow iris and aquilegia ( columbine )please ignore messy border it's the longest and most messy so I've left it till last to tackle


So they didn't drown.
Saw later that is because they were in the front-back ones drowned.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow just looked online at your weather in Sydney it's shocking! Just hope my friend in Manly is ok.


Wish I knew how Fale is faring.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was thinking more of her Birthdate!!!!!!!


Could be- just checked Wikipedia and Canada became a federal dominion in 1867. Had assumed Canada was older than that. Under British rule from 1763.
I'm sure one of our Canadian friends can tell us a bit more. I couldn't really work out when Canada became Canada.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was thinking more of her Birthdate!!!!!!!


1819-became queen in 1837.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Creamy Spinach roll-ups
> 
> 8 oz. cream cheese 8 oz. Monterey Jack cheese, shredded
> 1/4 tsp garlic powder 1/4 yellow onion, diced small
> ...


Sounds good thanks.
Rain can play havoc with plans can't it!
I'm going to look on the unexpected time as a chance to get some complicated knitting done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, great photos, the history if that area is so interesting. Quite the vacation your niece is having.
> 
> Nicho, I'm glad the storm is over for you without too much damage. Crazy weather!
> 
> ...


I find it harder my baby getting older than me. How can my baby be 30, but no problems with me being 60!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Julie these are some of the photos I spoke about earlier by some Scottish amateur photographers, I asked and received permission to post them
> 
> Castle Hill on the Royal Mile is where the bands march down back to barracks after each Tattoo performance
> Queensferry Crossing is sited to the side of the Forth Road Bridge


They sure are good photos- thanks for getting permission to post them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> This the resulting colour my guava jelly ended up.


It looks like my crabapple jelly


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I told David he should enter one or two of his next year for the competition, he said he wasn't going to cut one of his iris' to drive it 30 miles just so people could vote on how pretty it was, that it's prettier in the yard.


That sounds fair enough. You get to enjoy it this way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Morning Margaret. Back is much improved. Not sure now whether I should still go ahead with surgery. Part of me wants to to ensure I have no problems walking on our trip next year, but it's serious surgery so maybe I should put it off as long as I can. What to do!
> 
> Hope all is good in Adelaide. Renovations coming along I hope. No delays or dramas? Do you spend most of your time there or with Vicki and Brett?


A time when you almost wish the back wasn't responding so well! At least you would know what to do.

renovations going slowly. Still wating for permission to do some of what we want done. At least not so many workmen around (and they have all been men to so need to worry about being PC!). David thinks the permission should all be through in the next week or two- but he keeps saying that so we will see!
I'm at our new place for now but getting floors sanded etc soon so will need to get out then again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, well at least it was DD's SUV and not someone else' I guess. Our car did that one day, we came out after eating lunch (it had sat parked for at least an hour) and suddenly the car started backing itself into the road, I had to try to stop it while Marla tried to get in and get the key in and started. Note to self, standing behind a subaru, trying to push it uphill the opposite way it wants to go, does not work very well. LOL! That was only about 25+ years ago. :0


Doesn't sound a good idea. Did you stop it between you both?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> That is about to become policy for the time they must spend with us. It is already a requirement in the GED classroom. Speaking of the GED students, we will be holding a graduation event for about 15 who are expected to successfully complete their testings by the end of this month. YAY!!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


????????hopefully that will make it easier for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now to shower etc- would have left by now if not for the rain. Then to enjoy a few unexpected hours here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Queen Victoria? She only died in around 1901, surely Canada is older than that?


We became a country in 1867 but that only included Ontario, Quebec, Nova Scotia & New Brunswick. Manitoba was added in 1870. Saskatchewan & Alberta became a provinces in 1905. Newfoundland was last in1949
I looked & Wikipedia says it's been celebrated here since 1845


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Agnes, thanks so much for sharing the great pictures. Some day I really want to go there!

Kaye, David seems to love the kayak, my GKs sure love the little one they have.

Just listening to a documentary about Mohammed Ali, since he passed away a few days ago from Parkinson's, he was quite the man

The wind was so crazy here it pulled out the stakes I had holding the plastic sheeting around the tomatoes & broke off a couple???? It also blew the netting off the hascap tree so I will have to get help to put that back again. The betting us 7 ft wide so maybe I'll have to sew it together so I have 14 ft width & maybe it will stay in place. I have to wait for it to dry as I didn't notice it was off until after I had the sprinkler on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I made pineapple upside down cake for dessert, it's out of Rhee Drummond cookbook. Yum! 
It's also online at food network.com.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I also had a shock yesterday. I left my wallet at Food Basics. There was a call for me when I got home saying I had left something there. Couldn't think of what it could be because I had my groceries. Never even thought about my wallet. What a disaster that would have been if I didn't get it back.


So glad that they called you, that very well could have had horrid results.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> 1819-became queen in 1837.


And therefore substantially younger than Elizabeth, when she inherited the throne.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like the present is a big hit! It also looks like he has the place to himself.


 Yes, he's already added the fishing rod holders to it that I ordered for him from Amazon, he's going to add a small anchor of some kind, probably a coffee can full of sand, and a few other things, but he's really enjoying it, he caught 2 crappy, 2 bass (I don't know if they were large or small mouth), and 1 walleye, but he forgot to take a stringer with him so had to throw them all back. lolol
There were a bunch of boats out there, but they were mostly over on the far side, I was sitting on the dam, just a little ways from the boat dock.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Julie these are some of the photos I spoke about earlier by some Scottish amateur photographers, I asked and received permission to post them
> 
> Castle Hill on the Royal Mile is where the bands march down back to barracks after each Tattoo performance
> Queensferry Crossing is sited to the side of the Forth Road Bridge


Those are beautiful, I love the haze on a couple of them, looks ethereal.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a beautiful day there Kaye . I see someone is enjoying their present , I could never get used to them slightest movement and I always ended up upside down in the water which then gave me the giggles and I would end up back in the water
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i would like a hover mower although i am still leaning toward the robot mower. i could fall asleep listening to it although it says they are very quiet. --- sam



Fan said:


> Can I jump in here Sam? I've got a Flymo, it's electric and it's a hover mower, glides across the lawn. They are great and make a nice job.
> Rookie, I've tried guava juice from a can and its a pink one, which is the larger tropical variety as opposed to our smaller cherry one. Hope you find some to try.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he was. my heart went out to him. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It was an interesting insight into a caring side of Her Majesty, I am glad you enjoyed it, Sam. I thought the surgeon was a very brave man.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Morning Margaret. Back is much improved. Not sure now whether I should still go ahead with surgery. Part of me wants to to ensure I have no problems walking on our trip next year, but it's serious surgery so maybe I should put it off as long as I can. What to do!
> 
> Hope all is good in Adelaide. Renovations coming along I hope. No delays or dramas? Do you spend most of your time there or with Vicki and Brett?


Marla is so glad that she had the surgery on her back, I can't advise you, but Marla is very happy and no pain.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> That is about to become policy for the time they must spend with us. It is already a requirement in the GED classroom. Speaking of the GED students, we will be holding a graduation event for about 15 who are expected to successfully complete their testings by the end of this month. YAY!!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Definitely YAY!!! 15 is a large group, that is so wonderful!! We'll do the happy dance with them all and you when the testing is done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds fair enough. You get to enjoy it this way.


 Absolutely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Doesn't sound a good idea. Did you stop it between you both?


 Yes, we did, Marla got in and got it into gear before it had a chance to do damage, Christopher was about 6, he thought it was hilarious.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you ever finish david's sweater or did i just miss it? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Had a great day at Hawk Springs, about 30 miles from home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Agnes, thanks so much for sharing the great pictures. Some day I really want to go there!
> 
> Kaye, David seems to love the kayak, my GKs sure love the little one they have.
> 
> ...


That's some wind. We put netting over Marla's apricot tree, but the squirrels tore through it and got most of them anyway, she has a few left that I think the branches are to small for them to climb out onto.

Cassius Clay, yes, he was an interesting man.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely pictures agnes - thanks for sharing. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Julie these are some of the photos I spoke about earlier by some Scottish amateur photographers, I asked and received permission to post them
> 
> Castle Hill on the Royal Mile is where the bands march down back to barracks after each Tattoo performance
> Queensferry Crossing is sited to the side of the Forth Road Bridge


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is the tattoo? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures Agnes Edinburgh is one of my favourite places to visit . I saw the Tattoo a few years ago and really enjoyed it better than watching on the tv although I do enjoy watching it


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you ever finish david's sweater or did i just miss it? --- sam


 I'm working on the second sleeve, just needed a short break from it, I'll be finishing that up this week if all goes to plan. I don't want to take the wool to the river, so the cotton for bibs and cloths is good, I need the slippers as my feet had been soooo cold, of course now we are to be in the 90's for the foreseeable future. Not liking that, I was really enjoying the 70's and 80's.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Holy cow! I am all caught up, who'd a thought. Now to just keep fairly caught up, that's the trick. lol
Well, David is heading out early in the morning and then Marla and I are heading to the gym, I'm down 3 pounds I think, so I hope to keep that going. 
Night all, sweet dreams.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's different. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Had to include these.........the Kelpies 30 metre tall


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

It's been a long day following a short night of sleep for me. Tomorrow will be a busy one and the workers I must supervise will likely be some of the same I dealt with on Friday. YAY--not. but the menu would be rather interesting and tasty, if it all comes together in spite of the options available and the cooking pans, too.

Rest well or enjoy your day's activities--whichever suits your time zones.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> he was. my heart went out to him. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have not heard that name for a very long time - my grandpa roberts first name was manly - just took a trip down memory lane - he has been gone close 60 years. --- sam



Fan said:


> Wow just looked online at your weather in Sydney it's shocking! Just hope my friend in Manly is ok.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is the tattoo? --- sam


The annual display of massed Pipe Bands, and others- the Netherlands, or is it the Swiss? do some fantastic synchronised drumming, held in Edinburgh. They sent a contingent out to Wellington (our capital) late last year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

PC? --- sam



darowil said:


> A time when you almost wish the back wasn't responding so well! At least you would know what to do.
> 
> renovations going slowly. Still wating for permission to do some of what we want done. At least not so many workmen around (and they have all been men to so need to worry about being PC!). David thinks the permission should all be through in the next week or two- but he keeps saying that so we will see!
> I'm at our new place for now but getting floors sanded etc soon so will need to get out then again.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> PC? --- sam


Po!itically correct?

Julie, I hate that they don't let you know something about Fale. It's so unfair. Hugs to you.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> my other favorite is a strawberry shortcake. Make the shortcake version of the recipe on the Bisquick box, make some 7-minute frosting, and have some sliced and sugared strawberries (or berry combo) where the juice has come out and layer them together. Yum. The slight saltiness of the shortcake and the sweetness of the frosting and the tang of the strawberries is a fantastic combination.


I 've never heard of seven minute frosting with strawberry shortcake. We always have whipped cream. The frosting sounds like a neat idea. I'll have to try it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sam aren't trips down memory lane good for the soul? We also have a Manly north Auckland. They are both beach suburbs of our two cities. The Sydney one is a famous beach for surfers. 
As for the Flymo it can be a bit tricky as it slides around, you need a good firm grip on it. I just started paying to have our lawns mowed, as it's hard on my aging achy back these days. Stu has bad knees so it's best we get somebody to do it. It's enough for me to take care of the garden all around the house.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i think i would like a hover mower although i am still leaning toward the robot mower. i could fall asleep listening to it although it says they are very quiet. --- sam


The flymo is a lot easier to use . Just turn it on and walk with it rather than push , only problem I have is mishka trying to chase it . I keep telling her that she will get a hair cut if she doesn't move :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what is the tattoo? --- sam


Pipe bands at Edinburgh castle ,held yearly, there are bands from all around the world and they put on a great show . I like to watch it on tv but I was lucky enough to go sit in Edinburgh castle and watch it a few years ago freezing but thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Po!itically correct?
> 
> Julie, I hate that they don't let you know something about Fale. It's so unfair. Hugs to you.


It is a hard one to live with, Sorlenna. Thank you for the hugs.

Come to think of it I don't think we've had a group hug for a while so here goes:

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It's been a long day following a short night of sleep for me. Tomorrow will be a busy one and the workers I must supervise will likely be some of the same I dealt with on Friday. YAY--not. but the menu would be rather interesting and tasty, if it all comes together in spite of the options available and the cooking pans, too.
> 
> Rest well or enjoy your day's activities--whichever suits your time zones.
> 
> Ohio Joy


For your cooking pans could you put out the word through your church to see if anyone has something collecting dust in their basement? Or get someone to put something on your Facebook community bulletin board if you have that there? 
I stopped at a garage sale the other day & purchased a brand new, still has labels in it, stock pot for $4, the price tag says 29.99. I'm going to stick it in my camper, should come in handy for doing corn or such. May also be needed for the family reunion in August too. If I find I don't use it, I'm sure I can get the $4 back at the next garage sale


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Po!itically correct?
> 
> Julie, I hate that they don't let you know something about Fale. It's so unfair. Hugs to you.


I agree, who would it hurt to at least let you know what's happening with him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have watched some of that in videos online. they are really good. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Pipe bands at Edinburgh castle ,held yearly, there are bands from all around the world and they put on a great show . I like to watch it on tv but I was lucky enough to go sit in Edinburgh castle and watch it a few years ago freezing but thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is the tattoo? --- sam


The Edinburgh Military Tattoo Sam. groups from all over the world perform there, takes place through out August and takes place on the esplanade in front of the Castle

Quote:some of this years acts.... Massed Pipes and Drums performing against the brooding backdrop of Edinburgh Castle, the spectacular production will include, amongst others, the New Zealand Army Band and Lochiel Marching Drill Team, in the company of His Majesty The King's Guard from Norway, the Imps Motorcycle Display Team alongside the Royal Jordanian Armed Forces Band and Drill Team


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, who would it hurt to at least let you know what's happening with him.


One wonders- but I fail to understand them, except maybe they are worried they might loose him as a source of income.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> David said MMM...NIIICE! I agree with him.


Thank you, Kaye and David! There are now 3 open flowers. And if you look carefully, there is an iris in the background, one of two I have, though the other one is now past its best. At the end of this month, we hope to go the Giverny, to visit Monet's garden, where I know there are some lovely irises. I'm not sure that they will be in bloom when we get there, but if not, there will be plenty more lovely flowers!

Your slippers are great. With the cold weather we have been having, I have really wanted something to keep my toes warm!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Thought you might like to see some photos of our wild weather at the weekend.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

nicho said:


> Thought you might like to see some photos of our wild weather at the weekend.


That does not look like fun. I heard on the news that the storms have now reached Tasmania. I hope that at least means they have now moved on from NSW. Stay safe!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i refuse to think i have gotten older - just the children have gotten older. lol sam


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> These are great photos Agnes! Glad you were able to share them!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a hard one to live with, Sorlenna. Thank you for the hugs.
> 
> Come to think of it I don't think we've had a group hug for a while so here goes:
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Great idea, I am in!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Thought you might like to see some photos of our wild weather at the weekend.


Terrible damage that storm is creating. Thank goodness we didnt get any of it here.

I just read that 3 people have died and another 3 are missing.. in NSW due to the flooding and damage.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just popping in quickly to say I have to leave in a few minutes to report for jury duty. Ugh. Actually I haven't minded doing it in the past; consider it my civic responsibility. However, I am concerned that if chosen to serve I will have difficulty sitting for long periods of time due to back & hip discomfort and having to go to the bathroom so frequently. Don't think they would want me getting up to accommodate both situations too often....LOL. Hopefully won't get picked. Anyway, will try to check in later. 

Oh also wanted to say my younges DGS age 10 made the little league baseball team! Very happy and proud of him. Sam thought you might share this with your DGSs and Gary. 

Hugs to everyone! TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nicho, stay safe with that weather. I just watched a tv series on Australia and the weather is certainly one of extremes. They said the one cyclone/hurricane was the strongest ever. I hope you won't experience that again.

Gwennie, hope you don't get chosen for jury duty.

Just quickly stopping by to say hello. DH played at Canal Days, down at the canal a few minutes from our home. Unfortunately it rained and poured, but right when they played it cleared up. They were also in a Gazebo but I guess the crowd wasn't quite what it would be for all the vendors with the rain on and off all day. I stayed home and knit and knit. Want to finish that shawl before I leave and of course, I have the family wedding in Ohio too, which will take up 3 days with 2 of them driving.

Will try and get a few pages read but then a little cleaning before knitting so I can see under the layers. :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: My goodness, you sure can see a difference in the house when I am into a knitting project.

Hugs to all!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The annual display of massed Pipe Bands, and others- the Netherlands, or is it the Swiss? do some fantastic synchronised drumming, held in Edinburgh. They sent a contingent out to Wellington (our capital) late last year.


I was reading about the tattoo and just couldn't imagine all those people coming together about tattoos, but if it were so, thought Caren should be there for sure. While in Scotland, I found out what it really was and got quite a laugh at myself. They told me Canadian and American pipers come too. I would love to have seen it and imagine Edinburgh is quite crowded then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have not heard that name for a very long time - my grandpa roberts first name was manly - just took a trip down memory lane - he has been gone close 60 years. --- sam


It's one of the popular Sydney beachside (well harbour side) towns.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It was gorgeous, LOLOL! David just looked at me and raised his eyebrows when I read this too him. lolol
> I think I'd like one now, I wouldn't fish from it, just paddle around behind him, but we'll see, only if I can get a really good price, I wouldn't need quite as high a weight limit since I won't be carrying fishing stuff, just some water, I wonder if I could get away with taking acrylic with me and knitting?


That would need a photo! But why not?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thought you might like to see some photos of our wild weather at the weekend.


Looks pretty rough.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That does not look like fun. I heard on the news that the storms have now reached Tasmania. I hope that at least means they have now moved on from NSW. Stay safe!


Next stop Antartica if they keep going south.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Thank you, Kaye and David! There are now 3 open flowers. And if you look carefully, there is an iris in the background, one of two I have, though the other one is now past its best. At the end of this month, we hope to go the Giverny, to visit Monet's garden, where I know there are some lovely irises. I'm not sure that they will be in bloom when we get there, but if not, there will be plenty more lovely flowers!
> 
> Your slippers are great. With the cold weather we have been having, I have really wanted something to keep my toes warm!


Lovely to see your flowers, Chris- most around here are now rain battered, and dying.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thought you might like to see some photos of our wild weather at the weekend.


Wow! There's a biblical text for this, but it must be devastating for those taking the hit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I was reading about the tattoo and just couldn't imagine all those people coming together about tattoos, but if it were so, thought Caren should be there for sure. While in Scotland, I found out what it really was and got quite a laugh at myself. They told me Canadian and American pipers come too. I would love to have seen it and imagine Edinburgh is quite crowded then.


It's a funny old language.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thought you might like to see some photos of our wild weather at the weekend.


Mother nature at her worst, hope everyone stayed safe


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a hard one to live with, Sorlenna. Thank you for the hugs.
> 
> Come to think of it I don't think we've had a group hug for a while so here goes:
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{from me to all also}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Thank you, Kaye and David! There are now 3 open flowers. And if you look carefully, there is an iris in the background, one of two I have, though the other one is now past its best. At the end of this month, we hope to go the Giverny, to visit Monet's garden, where I know there are some lovely irises. I'm not sure that they will be in bloom when we get there, but if not, there will be plenty more lovely flowers!
> 
> Your slippers are great. With the cold weather we have been having, I have really wanted something to keep my toes warm!


Those are so pretty, I love the petal structure and and the gentle color of them. 
That was my thing, of course now that I have both pair done, it's so warm that socks are too much, go figure. :sm19:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

That is a lot of water, it's amazing how fast it can rise and even more amazing how fast it drops when it finally starts to retreat.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just popping in quickly to say I have to leave in a few minutes to report for jury duty. Ugh. Actually I haven't minded doing it in the past; consider it my civic responsibility. However, I am concerned that if chosen to serve I will have difficulty sitting for long periods of time due to back & hip discomfort and having to go to the bathroom so frequently. Don't think they would want me getting up to accommodate both situations too often....LOL. Hopefully won't get picked. Anyway, will try to check in later.
> 
> Oh also wanted to say my younges DGS age 10 made the little league baseball team! Very happy and proud of him. Sam thought you might share this with your DGSs and Gary.
> 
> Hugs to everyone! TTYL


Be sure your mention your hip and bathroom requirements when you are asked about yourself. I think that will disqualify you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just popping in quickly to say I have to leave in a few minutes to report for jury duty. Ugh. Actually I haven't minded doing it in the past; consider it my civic responsibility. However, I am concerned that if chosen to serve I will have difficulty sitting for long periods of time due to back & hip discomfort and having to go to the bathroom so frequently. Don't think they would want me getting up to accommodate both situations too often....LOL. Hopefully won't get picked. Anyway, will try to check in later.
> 
> Oh also wanted to say my younges DGS age 10 made the little league baseball team! Very happy and proud of him. Sam thought you might share this with your DGSs and Gary.
> 
> Hugs to everyone! TTYL


Don't they usually ask if you have any health issues that can cause problems? Ours always did when they sent out the form, hopefully you will be able to get back home in short order and not have to worry about it for another couple years. 
Ohh wonderful, congrats! I see many baseball games in your future. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That would need a photo! But why not?


 :sm09: If I try it, I'll definitely take pics. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up again, so I'm off to get all the plants watered and taken care of so that I'll be ready to head to the gym when Marla calls. See you all in a few hours.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, looks fun. Kayaking is on my bucket list. Though I'd probably end up upside down in water like Sonja.
Agnes, thank you for sharing pics. Beautiful.
Maya and I were out by 5:30 a.m. Desert cool that time of day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Denise, scary photos, I'm glad you got through it safely.

I wonder why they call the bagpipe performance at tattoo? Would be interesting to see.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gwen I hope you don't get picked for jury duty . Here they send a questionnaire along with the letter and you have to fill it in and then they decide if you qualify for jury service or not . 

Denise I hope you and your family stay safe during the stormy weather and hopefully it blows back out to sea without causing any more damage 

Well I was having lovely peace sat here ( see picture ) till middle son turned up , he usually comes on a regular basis to walk mishka as she was his dog . Both of them were play fighting in front of me and clashed heads son has now got a split across his eyebrow like a boxer blood dripping everywhere we all know where he is now going


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Gwen I hope you don't get picked for jury duty . Here they send a questionnaire along with the letter and you have to fill it in and then they decide if you qualify for jury service or not .
> 
> Denise I hope you and your family stay safe during the stormy weather and hopefully it blows back out to sea without causing any more damage
> 
> Well I was having lovely peace sat here ( see picture ) till middle son turned up , he usually comes on a regular basis to walk mishka as she was his dog . Both of them were play fighting in front of me and clashed heads son has now got a split across his eyebrow like a boxer blood dripping everywhere we all know where he is now going


Oh dear, I hope he didn't drip blood on your lovely yarn! :sm17: :sm03:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh dear, I hope he didn't drip blood on your lovely yarn! :sm17: :sm03:


No blood on my yarn they would have both been in bother if there was , poor mishka thought she had done something wrong . Son had to have it glued and sterile strips put on . But hospital was quiet so he was in and out


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No blood on my yarn they would have both been in bother if there was , poor mishka thought she had done something wrong . Son had to have it glued and sterile strips put on . But hospital was quiet so he was in and out


Clunks to the eyebrow bone tend to split it open quite easily. Hope that he's not in too much pain and that he heels quickly. That will teach him to pick on someone his own size next time.

Hugs to all.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One wonders- but I fail to understand them, except maybe they are worried they might loose him as a source of income.


That's probably it, Julie. Like they say, money is the root of all evil.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you have a great time regardless of what the weather is like and I'm glad you got your wallet back


Thanks. I was quite relieved. The garden party was okay. It didn't rain any more but it was very windy so we were indoors. Too much food though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Sunday Edition 5 June '16
> 
> Heidi is mowing and Gary is weed eating. I'm surprised they are mowing - we really got a lot of rain yesterday and last evening - I would have thought it would be too wet. But then I have not been out much today. My dog yard thermometer reads 74° and I am freezing. Have flannel sweat pants and a sweater on. The air is really cold and it looks like it is blowing up another storm. I hope it is to warm back up this coming week. Goodness that weed eater is loud - Gary is right by my front door.
> 
> ...


The spinach recipes all sound so good. I really like spinach dip.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, glad you got wallet back. There are honest and kind people!


Yes, thank goodness for that. Nothing missing either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No blood on my yarn they would have both been in bother if there was , poor mishka thought she had done something wrong . Son had to have it glued and sterile strips put on . But hospital was quiet so he was in and out


That was better than usually seems your experience with the hospital! Mishka packs quite a head punch.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> No blood on my yarn they would have both been in bother if there was , poor mishka thought she had done something wrong . Son had to have it glued and sterile strips put on . But hospital was quiet so he was in and out


Glad he is OK! Poor Mishka! I hope he will let her know he is still her friend!
:sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> That's probably it, Julie. Like they say, money is the root of all evil.


Especially as they have engineered it so the oldest niece is on a Centrelink benefit as his carer- I reckon that has to be what they were aiming for all along.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Had to include these.........the Kelpies 30 metre tall


Wow - spectacular!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially as they have engineered it so the oldest niece is on a Centrelink benefit as his carer- I reckon that has to be what they were aiming for all along.


All we can hope is that she is actually doing some caring. As they give you no information, you are bound to fear the worst. Such a sad situation.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wish I knew how Fale is faring.


 So heartbreaking for you not to be able to contact him. Sending you big hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> All we can hope is that she is actually doing some caring. As they give you no information, you are bound to fear the worst. Such a sad situation.


It just goes to show how deceiving people can be to one's face, I was stupid, trusted and liked them, apart from the oldest brother. I am so glad (I've said this many times) I did not sell up and go over. I do miss his cheerful approach to life. It is sad too that he thinks they are doing it out of kindness, and paying out of their own pockets.

Time for breakfast here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> So heartbreaking for you not to be able to contact him. Sending you big hugs.


It is! And thanks, Liz!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Could be- just checked Wikipedia and Canada became a federal dominion in 1867. Had assumed Canada was older than that. Under British rule from 1763.
> I'm sure one of our Canadian friends can tell us a bit more. I couldn't really work out when Canada became Canada.


The name Canada was bandied about since the 1600's but as part of New France. Quebec was known as upper and lower Canada in the early 1800's and were united in 1841 and known as the Province of Canada. Confederation took place in 1867 and we were known as the Dominion of Canada. I think at that time there were only 5 Provinces within the Dominion.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> The photographer David Queenan has won a few awards for his photographs, If you are on facebook you can see lots more,search for "Beautiful Edinburgh",some really spooky shots through the fog, little wonder the guided night walks through the capital are so popular


I've been on one of the ghost walks that they do through the Old Town and it was really good, although very scarey when some of the "ghosts" make an unexpected appearance!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've been on one of the ghost walks that they do through the Old Town and it was really good, although very scarey when some of the "ghosts" make an unexpected appearance!


Very popular walks, and when the fog comes down the whole old town is spooky


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, boys and dogs! Glad all is well.
Gwen, hope you don't get picked for jury duty.
Did 20 minutes weights and water jogged an hour. Feel nice and cool even though it's 102F. Now to indulge in knitting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, boys and dogs! Glad all is well.
> Gwen, hope you don't get picked for jury duty.
> Did 20 minutes weights and water jogged an hour. Feel nice and cool even though it's 102F. Now to indulge in knitting.


Son is fine mishka is fine . Me not so fine I've only gone and broke a tooth so a visit to the dentist for me tomorrow . I hate the dentists :sm03:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Monday Edition 6 June '16

7 Ways to Sneak In Spinach By Brianna Steinhilber (con't)

http://www.everydayhealth.com/pictures/ways-to-sneak-in-spinach/?pos=1&xid=nl_EverydayHealthHeartHealth_20160526

Four-Grain Bread

If you enjoy whole grain bread, this loaf will be a favorite. Each slice is packed with the nutty goodness of oats, barley, cornmeal, and whole wheat.

SERVINGS: 16 
TOTAL TIME: 3 hr 20 min

Ingredients

1/3 cup(s) oats, rolled, quick cooking
1/3 cup(s) barley, quick-cooking
2 cup(s) flour, bread
1/2 cup(s) flour, whole-wheat
1 tablespoon flour, high-gluten
1 package(s) active dry yeast
1 1/4 cup(s) water warm
2 tablespoon sugar
2 tablespoon oil, cooking
1 1/4 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup(s) cornmeal

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 375°F. Spread rolled oats and barley in a shallow baking pan. Bake about 10 minutes or until light brown, stirring occasionally. Cool. Transfer oats and barley to a blender or food processor. Cover and blend or process until the mixture is the consistency of flour. Set aside.

2. In a large bowl, stir together 1 cup of the bread flour, the whole wheat flour, gluten flour, and yeast. Add the warm water, sugar, oil, and salt. Beat with an electric mixer on low to medium speed for 30 seconds, scraping side of bowl constantly. Beat on high speed for 3 minutes. Using a wooden spoon, stir in cornmeal, oat mixture, and as much of the remaining bread flour as you can.

3. Turn out onto a lightly floured surface. Knead in enough of the remaining bread flour to make a moderately stiff dough that is smooth and elastic (6 to 8 minutes total). Shape dough into a ball. Place in a lightly greased bowl, turning once to grease surface of dough. Cover; let rise in a warm place until double in size (1 to 1 1/4 hours).

4. Punch down dough. Turn out onto a lightly floured surface. Cover; let rest for 10 minutes. Meanwhile, lightly grease an 8x4x2-inch loaf pan; set aside.

5. Shape dough into a loaf shape by patting or rolling. To shape dough by patting, gently pat and pinch dough into a loaf shape, tucking edges beneath. To shape dough by rolling, on a lightly floured surface, roll dough into a 12x8-inch rectangle. Roll up starting from a short side. Seal seams with fingertips as you roll.

6. Place shaped dough in prepared pan. Cover and let rise in a warm place until nearly double in size (about 30 minutes). Meanwhile, preheat oven to 375°F.

7. Bake about 40 minutes or until top is golden brown and bread sounds hollow when lightly tapped. Immediately remove from loaf pan. Cool on wire rack.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 118, Fat 2g, Cholesterol -, Sodium 183mg, Saturated Fat 0g, Protein 4g, Fiber 2g, Carbohydrates 21g

TAGS: Vegetarian, Diabetes Friendly

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/fourgrain-bread/

Elbows Salad with Avocado, Tomato and Mozzarella Recipe by Barilla

"This dish pairs elbow pasta with avocado, tomato and fresh mozzarella cheese for a light and tasty salad."

7 servings @ 532 cals

Ingredients

1 box Barilla PLUS Elbows
2 cups plum tomatoes, diced
3 cups avocado, diced
2 1/2 cups fresh mozzarella cheese, cubed
1/2 cup fresh basil leaves, torn
1/3 cup extra virgin olive oil
1 lemon, juiced
salt and black pepper to taste

Directions

Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil.

1. Combine tomatoes, avocados, mozzarella, basil, olive oil and lemon juice in a large bowl. Season with salt and pepper. Let mixture marinate for 20 to 30 minutes.

2. Cook PLUS(R) Elbows 1 minute less than recommended package cooking time. Drain and pour onto a flat surface. Drizzle with a small amount of oil and let cool.

3. Add cooled pasta to ingredients in bowl; toss and serve.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/236343/elbows-salad-with-avocado-tomato-and-mozzarella/

One-Pan Baked Macaroni and Cheese

The quest for the perfect mac and cheese is never-ending, but I would implore you to give this one a trial by fire. I doubt you'll find a baked rendition that's altogether so quick, easy, and deeply satisfying. For all the shortcuts it takes in preparation, there are no concessions made to taste.

Ingredients

1 Tablespoon Olive Oil (Optional)
1/2 Cup Diced Onion
1 Clove Garlic, Minced
2 Tablespoons White Miso Paste
1 Tablespoon Dijon Mustard
1 Tablespoon Tapioca Starch
4 Cups Unsweetened Non-Dairy Milk
2 Cups (1 8-Ounce Package) Shredded Vegan Cheddar
1 Pound Penne Pasta (Uncooked)
3 - 4 Cups Broccoli Florets

Breadcrumb Topping:

2 Slices (About 1 Ounce Each) White or Whole Wheat Sandwich Bread, Toasted and Crumbled
2 Teaspoons Nutritional Yeast
1/4 Teaspoon Smoked Paprika
1/4 Teaspoon Dried Basil
1/8 Teaspoon Ground Black Pepper
2 Tablespoons Fresh Parsley, Finely Minced

Directions

Preheat your oven to 350 degrees.

1. Place the Copper Chef pan over medium heat and begin to heat the oil, if using. It's not necessary to prevent sticking, but to add a touch more richness to the finished dish.

2. Once shimmering, add the onion and garlic, sautéing until translucent and aromatic.

3. Stir in the miso paste and mustard, and sprinkle the tapioca starch evenly across the top. Try to avoid dropping it in just one place to prevent clumps.

4. Slowly pour in the non-dairy milk of your choice while stirring continuously.

5. Cover the pan loosely and allow the liquid to come just to the brink of a boil.

6. Uncover, reduce the heat to medium-low, add in the cheddar shreds, stirring and simmering gently until melted.

7. Finally, introduce the pasta and broccoli, mixing thoroughly to incorporate and distribute all of the goodies throughout. Let simmer, undisturbed, for about 8 minutes.

8. Meanwhile, mix together all of the ingredients for the breadcrumb topping except for the fresh parsley.

9. Sprinkle the mixture evenly over the top, and very carefully move the pan into the oven. Bake for 20 - 30 minutes until golden brown.

10. Top with the parsley and serve hot!

Makes 6 - 8 Servings

www.BitterSweet.com

German Potato Salad

Prep time: 10 mins: 
Cook time: 15 mins: 
Total time: 25 mins

Total Cost: $3.86
Cost Per Serving: $0.64
Serves: 6 (about ¾c each)
Ingredients

2 lbs. small red potatoes $2.00
⅓ cup apple cider vinegar $0.18
1 Tbsp coarse ground mustard $0.12
1 Tbsp white sugar $0.05
Freshly cracked pepper $0.05
½ tsp salt (plus more for the potato water) $0.10
3oz. bacon $0.88
1 small yellow onion $0.38
¼ cup chopped fresh parsley $0.10

Instructions

1. Scrub the potatoes well, then add them to a large pot with enough cool water to cover the potatoes by one inch. Add approximately ½ Tbsp salt to the cooking water. Place a lid on the pot, turn the heat on to high, and bring the pot to a boil. Continue to boil the potatoes until they can easily be pierced with a fork (about 15 minutes).

2. Meanwhile, prepare the dressing. In a small bowl stir together the apple cider vinegar, coarse ground mustard (or Dijon if preferred), sugar, some freshly cracked pepper, and about ½ tsp salt.

3. Cut the bacon into one inch pieces and add them to a large skillet. Sauté the bacon over medium heat until brown and crispy. Remove the bacon from the skillet and place it on a paper towel lined plate to drain. Leave the remaining bacon grease in the skillet.

4. While the bacon is cooking, dice the onion. After removing the bacon, add the onion to the skillet and sauté it in the leftover bacon grease until the onions are soft and transparent. Turn the heat off. Add the prepared dressing and whisk until the dressing is well blended with the bacon fat and it has thickened just slightly.

5. Once the potatoes are tender, drain them in a colander. Let them cool for a few minutes, or just until they are cool enough to handle. Slice the potatoes into ¼-inch thick medallions or half moons. Add the sliced potatoes, cooked bacon, and chopped parsley to the skillet with the dressing. Stir to combine. Serve immediately while the potatoes are still warm.

www.budgetbytes.com

Vegetarian Hot Pot

Quick to prepare, this Asian-style noodle soup has all the makings of a one-pot meal. To punch up the heat, add a dab of chile-garlic sauce.

SERVINGS: 5
TOTAL TIME: 50 min

Ingredients

5 1/4 cup(s) broth, vegetable or reduced-sodium chicken broth
4 slice(s) ginger, fresh peeled and cut into 1/4-inch-thick slices
2 clove(s) garlic crushed and peeled
2 teaspoon oil, canola
1 3/4 cup(s) mushrooms, shiitake stemmed, wiped clean, and sliced, (about 4 ounces)
1/4 teaspoon pepper, red, crushed or to taste
1 small bok choy cut into 1/2-inch pieces, stems and greens separated
3 1/2 ounce(s) pasta, noodles, wheat, Chinese or rice sticks
14 ounce(s) tofu, firm drained, patted dry, and cut into 1/2-inch cubes
1 cup(s) carrot(s) grated, (about 2 large)
6 teaspoon vinegar, rice (4-6 teaspoons as needed)
2 teaspoon soy sauce, less sodium
1 teaspoon oil, toasted sesame
1/4 cup(s) scallion(s) (green onions) chopped, for garnish

Instructions

1. Combine broth, ginger and garlic in a Dutch oven; bring to a simmer. Simmer, partially covered, over medium-low heat for 15 minutes. Discard the ginger and garlic.

2. Meanwhile, heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add mushrooms and crushed red pepper; cook, stirring often, until tender, 3 to 5 minutes. Add bok choy stems; cook, stirring often, until tender, 3 to 4 minutes.

3. Add the mushroom mixture to the broth. Add noodles, reduce heat to medium-low and simmer for 3 minutes. Add bok choy greens and tofu; simmer until heated through, about 2 minutes. Stir in carrots, vinegar to taste, soy sauce and sesame oil. Serve garnished with scallions.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 230, Fat 7g, Sodium 707mg, Saturated Fat 1g, Protein11g, Fiber 5g, Carbohydrates 26g

TAGS: Vegetarian, Low-Fat

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/vegetarian-hot-pot-1/?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthManagingDiabetes_20160526

Tender Pie Crust

Rhubarb Pie has been a favorite in our family for years. You can use apples instead of rhubarb...or make pie-by-the-yard rather than slab pies. It is really a delicious and delicate pie crust which is truly a specialty at our house. Ingredients

Tender Pie Crust:

4 1/2 cups flour
1 tbsp salt
1 lb Crisco shortening
1 tbsp. vinegar
1 cup water
1 egg

Instructions:

1. Measure the flour and salt into large bowl.

2. Cut in shortening with pastry blender.

3. Separate egg. Beat egg white until stiff.

4. Stir combined egg yolk, vinegar and water into flour/shortening mixture along with the beaten egg white. It may seem too moist, but do not add too much flour. Use flour sparingly and only if it is too sticky.

5. Divide dough in half.

Rhubarb Filled Slab Pie

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups sugar
5-6 cups thinly chopped rhubarb

Directions

1. Roll out half of the pastry and line cookie sheet. Sprinkle with some of the sugar.

2. Spread chopped rhubarb evenly over pastry.

3. Set aside 1 tablespoon sugar and sprinkle the remaining sugar over the rhubarb.

4. Roll out second half of the pastry to top the fruit layer. (You can flip it or roll it onto a rolling pin and unroll it over the fruit.)

5. Pinch edges. Sprinkle top with 1 tablespoon sugar.

6. Bake at 425' for 20-30 min.

Tip: It is important to keep the fruit layer thin, maybe 1/2 inch (no more than 1 inch) thick.

Just add a dollop of whipping cream and your guests will ask for seconds.

www.menonitegirlscancook.com


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for all free men who fought the nazi machine - think you will enjoy this.

Read General Eisenhower’s official orders for the D-Day invasion
June 6, 2016 by NCC Staff

On June 6, 1944, the Allied troops stunned German forces with a massive invasion of the French coast by air and sea. On the eve of the historic event, U.S. General Dwight D. Eisenhower, the Supreme Commander of Allied Expeditionary Force, issued his orders of the day for the upcoming invasion.

ikeordersRelated story: Ten fascinating facts on the 72nd anniversary of D-Day

Eisenhower started writing the letter in February 1944, and its words were carefully chosen. It was given to the force as it prepared to swarm the Normandy coast. On June 6, Eisenhower also broadcasted the audio over the radio waves.

Links: See image of the official D-Day orders to the invasion force | Listen to Eisenhower broadcast the orders

SUPREME HEADQUARTERS
ALLIED EXPEDITIONARY FORCE

Soldiers, Sailors, and Airmen of the Allied Expeditionary Force!

You are about to embark upon the Great Crusade, toward which we have striven these many months. The eyes of the world are upon you. The hope and prayers of liberty-loving people everywhere march with you. In company with our brave Allies and brothers-in-arms on other Fronts, you will bring about the destruction of the German war machine, the elimination of Nazi tyranny over the oppressed peoples of Europe, and security for ourselves in a free world.

Your task will not be an easy one. Your enemy is will trained, well equipped and battle-hardened. He will fight savagely.

But this is the year 1944! Much has happened since the Nazi triumphs of 1940-41. The United Nations have inflicted upon the Germans great defeats, in open battle, man-to-man. Our air offensive has seriously reduced their strength in the air and their capacity to wage war on the ground. Our Home Fronts have given us an overwhelming superiority in weapons and munitions of war, and placed at our disposal great reserves of trained fighting men. The tide has turned! The free men of the world are marching together to Victory!

I have full confidence in your courage, devotion to duty and skill in battle. We will accept nothing less than full Victory!

Good luck! And let us beseech the blessing of Almighty God upon this great and noble undertaking.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely kathleendoris - lucky you to visit monet's garden. it will be lovely no doubt. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Thank you, Kaye and David! There are now 3 open flowers. And if you look carefully, there is an iris in the background, one of two I have, though the other one is now past its best. At the end of this month, we hope to go the Giverny, to visit Monet's garden, where I know there are some lovely irises. I'm not sure that they will be in bloom when we get there, but if not, there will be plenty more lovely flowers!
> 
> Your slippers are great. With the cold weather we have been having, I have really wanted something to keep my toes warm!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - i do think the clubhouse is going to become part of the sea before too long. that's quite a bit of water in the streets - did all the stores flood. that is definitely an angry sea. hope it soon starts to settle down. -- sam



nicho said:


> Thought you might like to see some photos of our wild weather at the weekend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will definitely let them know. does he play close enough that you can go to the games. --- sam

both boys have a game tonight about twenty miles apart. so gary (after all - he is the coach - lol) will go wth avery in ayersville and heidi will go to ayden's game in ney - about ten miles north of us. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just popping in quickly to say I have to leave in a few minutes to report for jury duty. Ugh. Actually I haven't minded doing it in the past; consider it my civic responsibility. However, I am concerned that if chosen to serve I will have difficulty sitting for long periods of time due to back & hip discomfort and having to go to the bathroom so frequently. Don't think they would want me getting up to accommodate both situations too often....LOL. Hopefully won't get picked. Anyway, will try to check in later.
> 
> Oh also wanted to say my younges DGS age 10 made the little league baseball team! Very happy and proud of him. Sam thought you might share this with your DGSs and Gary.
> 
> Hugs to everyone! TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think mother nature needs a man in her life. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Mother nature at her worst, hope everyone stayed safe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kaye - i just thought of something. shouldn't david (and yourself when you get afloat) be wearing life jackets. or did i just not see david's life jacket? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, caught up again, so I'm off to get all the plants watered and taken care of so that I'll be ready to head to the gym when Marla calls. See you all in a few hours.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope mishka wasn't hurt. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Gwen I hope you don't get picked for jury duty . Here they send a questionnaire along with the letter and you have to fill it in and then they decide if you qualify for jury service or not .
> 
> Denise I hope you and your family stay safe during the stormy weather and hopefully it blows back out to sea without causing any more damage
> 
> Well I was having lovely peace sat here ( see picture ) till middle son turned up , he usually comes on a regular basis to walk mishka as she was his dog . Both of them were play fighting in front of me and clashed heads son has now got a split across his eyebrow like a boxer blood dripping everywhere we all know where he is now going


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

were you clashing heads with mishka also? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Son is fine mishka is fine . Me not so fine I've only gone and broke a tooth so a visit to the dentist for me tomorrow . I hate the dentists :sm03:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son is fine mishka is fine . Me not so fine I've only gone and broke a tooth so a visit to the dentist for me tomorrow . I hate the dentists :sm03:


At least you do have your teeth! I don't- on doctor's orders- and I just CANNOT abide wearing the dentures- (gagging reflex overwhelms) so I put up with lisping and other annoyances.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Nowhere near being caught up this week. Yesterday was a long day, but a good day. The fundraiser for Bella's family was successful so a bit of help coming their way this week. After the fundraiser luncheon, I stayed at church to work with Matthew on art work for vacation Bible school. After finishing up at church I went over to Bella's home to visit with her grandparents. Bella did come home from the hospital today. I did get to see her for a brief second. I dropped off some meat for Scott to grill for his family. They had just gotten home when I arrived so I helped unload the van. The nursing agency was arriving as well so I helped and then left. An emotional day for that family. Bella still looks pale but had enough strength to stand and walk on her own. Grandpa and Faith took her into the house and played in her toy area with her. Faith was so glad to see her little sister home. We are all so relieved that she survived this huge ordeal these past two months. If you have sent a card and it hasn't arrived yet, it will get forwarded to the family. For now so many of us have a sense of relief and gratitude for her safe return home.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Terrible damage that storm is creating. Thank goodness we didnt get any of it here.
> 
> I just read that 3 people have died and another 3 are missing.. in NSW due to the flooding and damage.


So glad to hear that you are okay. How is Darowil doing with this storm? Is it close to her?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have been rather lax on these - sorry.

6 June '16

What was the code name for the D-Day invasion?

Operation Magic Carpet
Operation Urgent Fury
Operation Overlord
Operation Rolling Thunder

The Guinness Book of Records was originally published by Guinness Breweries as a reference for settling bar arguments.

June 6
1967 - Paul Giamatti
(1755-1776) - Nathan Hale

June 6, 1933
The first drive-in movie theater opened, in Camden County, N.J.


Answer: Codenamed Operation Overlord, the Battle of Normandy began on June 6, 1944, also known as D-Day, when some 156,000 American, British and Canadian forces landed on five beaches along a 50-mile stretch of the heavily fortified coast of France’s Normandy region. Most people know this event as D-Day, or the Battle of Normandy. The official title for this invasion was Operation Overlord. Operation OVERLORD was the overall plan for landing British, American and Canadian troops in Normandy in June 1944. It covered not only the landing itself, but also the build-up of Allied troops in the beachhead and the initial stages of the fighting in Normandy.


What is June 6, 1944, known as?
V-E Day
V-J Day
D-Day
Armistice Day


Answer: On the morning of June 6, 1944, Allied forces staged an enormous assault on German positions on the beaches of Normandy, France during World War II. The invasion is often known by the famous nickname "D-Day," yet few people know the origin of the term or what, if anything, the "D" stands for. According to the U.S. military, "D-Day" was an Army designation used to indicate the start date for specific field operations. In this case, the "D" in D-Day doesn’t actually stand for anything—it’s merely an alliterative placeholder used to designate a particular day on the calendar. The Normandy landings have been called the beginning of the end of war in Europe.


D-Day Trivia Questions June 6, 2016

On June 6, 1944, thousands of Allied troops landed on the beaches in Normandy, France, in one of the largest amphibious assaults in history. As we know it today, D-Day. How much do you know about D-Day? Test yourself with these trivia questions.


What Were The Original Plans For The D-Day?

Troops arriving on the beaches on D-Day. The assault, code-named Operation Overlord, required extensive planning, and General Dwight Eisenhower was the man in charge. Thousands of ships carried supplies and troops, backed by thousands of aircraft to provide support needed for the mission. The allies sent false intelligence causing the German army to believe the target was Pas-de-Calais, not Normandy. This information was spread with false radio transmissions, fake equipment, and a non-existent army commanded by George Patton.

The original target date was June 5, 1944, but the weather on the previous days caused the landings to be delayed by 24 hours. The go-ahead was given late on June 5th for the mission to begin, with Eisenhower's famous words: 

"You are about to embark upon the Great Crusade, toward which we have striven these many months. The eyes of the world are upon you."


How Did The D-Day Landings Take Place?

General Dwight D. Eisenhower speaks with troops before the operation. By sunrise on June 6th paratroopers and glider troops were already behind enemy lines. They secured bridges and exit roads while the troops began arriving on the beaches by 6:30AM. British and Canadian troops captured beaches codenamed Gold, Juno and Sword, while Americans captured Utah beach facing very little opposition. More opposition was to be found at Omaha Beach, where the American Forces took 2,000 casualties.

By June 11th the beaches were secured and over 326,000 troops, 50,000 vehicles and 100,000 tonnes of equipment had landed at Normandy.


Why Was There So Little Opposition When The Allies Landed?

Most of the troops had been stationed away from Normandy expecting an assault elsewhere. Allied counter-intelligence operations had worked and the German troops were not expecting an assault in Normandy. The German army were confused by the assault as they had expected it to take place at Pas de Calais, even as troops were landing in Normandy. The absence of commander Erwin Rommel did not help the situation. Hitler believed the attack was taking place to distract the Germans from a planned attack north of the Seine River and refused to send reinforcements.

Once the German army realized it was not a distraction, more troops were deployed, but they had to be sent in from further afield as they were not expecting an assault on Normandy. The German troops had more difficulties as Allied air support took out important bridges, sending German troops on long detours.


Why Is It Called D-Day?

The date the original D-Day taken place was originally knows as D+1. Many people believe that the "D" stands for a word, such as Deliverance, Doom or Debarkation. It doesn't. The D doesn't actually stand for anything, but is derived from the word "day" and D-Day simply means the day the operation begins. The day prior to D-Day becomes D-1 and the day after becomes D+1. So if the date changes, all of the dates in the planning do not need to be changed too. The H-Hour is also used to mean the hour that operations would start.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Gwen I hope you don't get picked for jury duty . Here they send a questionnaire along with the letter and you have to fill it in and then they decide if you qualify for jury service or not .
> 
> Denise I hope you and your family stay safe during the stormy weather and hopefully it blows back out to sea without causing any more damage
> 
> Well I was having lovely peace sat here ( see picture ) till middle son turned up , he usually comes on a regular basis to walk mishka as she was his dog . Both of them were play fighting in front of me and clashed heads son has now got a split across his eyebrow like a boxer blood dripping everywhere we all know where he is now going


 :sm06: Well, they won't be playing like that again anytime soon, poor Mishka. Glad your son is okay, silly kid. lol :sm16:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

julie - take you fingernail file to the back of you plate - take it from one who knows - take off a little at a time until they are comfortable to wear. if they are uncomfortable somewhereelse take a file to that part. i promise - you will get to where you can wear them comfortably. i'm surprised the dentist didn't do some fitting before you left the office. could you go back and have some more work done on them? i 'revamped both my upper and my new lower. i also went back a week or so ago and had them do some revamping. they are both comfortable to wear now.--- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> At least you do have your teeth! I don't- on doctor's orders- and I just CANNOT abide wearing the dentures- (gagging reflex overwhelms) so I put up with lisping and other annoyances.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> were you clashing heads with mishka also? --- sam


No I was eating and I can't even blame my cooking as we had fish and chips


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello from a totally drenched Sydney. We wanted rain badly but not this much! It has been pouring for 2 days with bouts of ferocious winds. Very nasty. Lots of damage to homes near the coast, people evacuated in several towns, and it is still pouring in Sydney. We have not ventured out but it has been a long day today with no power - no music, no TV, no light to read by as it was dark by 2pm. Fortunately power was back on in time to cook dinner. Scary how reliant we are on electricity! We are lucky that we seem to have avoided major damage but the downstairs garage is flooded - lots of wet tools and garden implements which hopefully can be dried and salvaged. Rain is supposed to ease here tomorrow as it all heads further south so there will have to be a major cleanup and dry out tomorrow.
> 
> Not much else to report. I've been busy with charity knitting and was pleased to take a large container of baby stuff to a nearby shop just last week. Next lot will be donated to the church fete where I go to craft morning each week so I have plenty of projects to keep me busy. I managed to finish my online photo albums before the deadline expired. Have received one back (last year's US trip) and I am looking forward to seeing the next one (Alaskan cruise and Canada) which should arrive next week.
> 
> ...


Sorry you are getting so much wind and water in the latest storms, but thank heavens you haven't suffered more severe damage. Do take care, Nicho


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And a Big God Bless, to you Joy!- Hope things come right for your DGGD!


Yes, Joy, hope all turns out for the best!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, boys and dogs! Glad all is well.
> Gwen, hope you don't get picked for jury duty.
> Did 20 minutes weights and water jogged an hour. Feel nice and cool even though it's 102F. Now to indulge in knitting.


I really need to get up and go to water aerobics, at 5:30am in the mornings. I am just not enough a morning person though, I don't think, to pull it off. I did do 70 minutes on the spinning cycle at the gym today though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son is fine mishka is fine . Me not so fine I've only gone and broke a tooth so a visit to the dentist for me tomorrow . I hate the dentists :sm03:


Oh no!!! I hope it's an easy fix.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> been grey and cloudy all morning so I thought might as well do the ironing, set up the board, got the iron out.......now the sun has come out so ironing will just have to wait, as am away to sit and enjoy the sunshine :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


That's right! Got to get those Rays whilst they're available. Ironing can wait for a dull day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> kaye - i just thought of something. shouldn't david (and yourself when you get afloat) be wearing life jackets. or did i just not see david's life jacket? --- sam


 Yes, he has one, it's the first thing I bought to go with the kayak, he had it on, it's camo colored over his red t-shirt, it is also a fishing vest all in one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> julie - take you fingernail file to the back of you plate - take it from one who knows - take off a little at a time until they are comfortable to wear. if they are uncomfortable somewhereelse take a file to that part. i promise - you will get to where you can wear them comfortably. i'm surprised the dentist didn't do some fitting before you left the office. could you go back and have some more work done on them? i 'revamped both my upper and my new lower. i also went back a week or so ago and had them do some revamping. they are both comfortable to wear now.--- sam


He wanted to charge me $25 per visit- I walked out- Sam the gagging reflex is well beyond a comfort issue- it has a bad habit of striking when I am talking to people- it is not a good look having to remove your teeth.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, he has one, it's the first thing I bought to go with the kayak, he had it on, it's camo colored over his red t-shirt, it is also a fishing vest all in one.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> It is interesting to read all the posts, trying to get to know some of you around the table. The fog rolled in yesterday so is overcast. Church dinner was postponed until next week as they close off the street at noon for the "Car Show".
> Now that the dampness has arrived with all the fog, the car show has been cancelled, as Antique cars don't due well in moisture. I can't go to anything as I woke up got ready, skipped the cuppa and got in the car. Nothing! AAA got called and started the car . ..may need a new battery tomorrow. One more complication as I work 4:30A.M. until 10:00A.M. on the free community breakfast. Tomorrow is free haircut day for 2 hrs also (every 6 weeks). Last time 2 hairdressers volunteered 2 hrs and got 15 done. Tomorrow 3 hairdressers will be volunteering. Isn't it great when everyone helps others out . . ."paying it forward". After I have to take car to the garage to get the rear end and trunk fixed. Did I mentioned Friday the 13th my car backed down hill and under my DD's SUV? trunk is useless w/o closing. Now a battery. . . Life is always interesting if I let it be, LOL, even w/o my permission. Take care all of you. Happy to have found the table and join you all for a cuppa.


If it is not your battery, have someone check to see if there is a "kill" switch in the back of your vehicle. We had a car hit from behind which triggered the "kill engine" switch and it was never right after that which was quite a problem for us at the time. It was during a time that I needed a reliable car to get my oldest son to the doctors and hospital due to breathing problems and other serious health problems. We had to get rid of the car and get something that would not stop running when I was driving along.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son is fine mishka is fine . Me not so fine I've only gone and broke a tooth so a visit to the dentist for me tomorrow . I hate the dentists :sm03:


Oh no --- that's awful. They're not my favorite place to go either and I'm due for another cleaning.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At least you do have your teeth! I don't- on doctor's orders- and I just CANNOT abide wearing the dentures- (gagging reflex overwhelms) so I put up with lisping and other annoyances.


I've heard of people having the dentist or their denture lab grind down the back of the dentures to a thin layer near the back of the mouth to eliminate that gag reflex - do you suppose your dentist would be kind enough to get that done for you?

P.S. I see where Sam had the same idea. that's too bad that fittings didn't come with the dentures. I remember my DFIL going back to his dentist at least 5 times before he was happy with his teeth - he just refused to pay until they were correct. DFIL and the whole family had gone to him for years so had earned some "good guy" points, I guess. He came to DFIL's funeral and told us that he'd written off that bill since he didn't think he'd made DFIL happy with them. Like Sam says, one of the benefits of a small town - Des Plaines isn't that small now, but those who were around from the beginning in the late 1950's sure formed a strong bond.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

personally i think it would be worth the $25 - unless you really don't want to wear them. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I've heard of people having the dentist or their denture lab grind down the back of the dentures to a thin layer near the back of the mouth to eliminate that gag reflex - do you suppose your dentist would be kind enough to get that done for you?
> 
> P.S. I see where Sam had the same idea. that's too bad that fittings didn't come with the dentures. I remember my DFIL going back to his dentist at least 5 times before he was happy with his teeth - he just refused to pay until they were correct. DFIL and the whole family had gone to him for years so had earned some "good guy" points, I guess. He came to DFIL's funeral and told us that he'd written off that bill since he didn't think he'd made DFIL happy with them. Like Sam says, one of the benefits of a small town - Des Plaines isn't that small now, but those who were around from the beginning in the late 1950's sure formed a strong bond.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I made pineapple upside down cake for dessert, it's out of Rhee Drummond cookbook. Yum!
> It's also online at food network.com.


that looks so good. I haven't made one of those in years. Might just do it now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Is it still safe to be in the clubhouse? It looks pretty scary. Wild weather.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just popping in quickly to say I have to leave in a few minutes to report for jury duty. Ugh. Actually I haven't minded doing it in the past; consider it my civic responsibility. However, I am concerned that if chosen to serve I will have difficulty sitting for long periods of time due to back & hip discomfort and having to go to the bathroom so frequently. Don't think they would want me getting up to accommodate both situations too often....LOL. Hopefully won't get picked. Anyway, will try to check in later.
> 
> Oh also wanted to say my younges DGS age 10 made the little league baseball team! Very happy and proud of him. Sam thought you might share this with your DGSs and Gary.
> 
> Hugs to everyone! TTYL


Gwen, didn't you mention that you have this problem with your back? Normally,at least here, you would be excused.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Have been watching for news of the tropical storm crossing Florida... DD2 is in Jacksonville... I'll send her a message but wondering if their power might be out. I'm sure she won't take any chances but I know the moms here know how I feel.

Sonja, glad your son and Mishka are OK.

Wonderful that Bella got to go home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> It does look like honey, had to reboil it as it didn't set, too runny even though it looked OK when I tested it on saucer in fridge. It's now redone and gone a beautiful deep orange Amber colour.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I finished both pairs of slippers.


They look great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd forgotten about putting butter in--to keep it from foaming, my grandmother told me.
> 
> Love seeing the gardens.
> 
> ...


So glad someone found your keys and turned them in. You don't need that kind of excitement! Full is good. Good report from the eye dr is even better!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> personally i think it would be worth the $25 - unless you really don't want to wear them. --- sam


I seldom have that much left over to spend each fortnight, Sam, and just at the moment I'd rather sort out paying for the Homeopathist I've found- she is prepared to do appointments by Skype. The glue costs around $12 a tube, and the cleaning pills a similar amount, I think- partly it's a protest at the costs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear your mum is still the same. :sm03: It must be so very hard for you.


It is, but harder on her I think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've heard of people having the dentist or their denture lab grind down the back of the dentures to a thin layer near the back of the mouth to eliminate that gag reflex - do you suppose your dentist would be kind enough to get that done for you?
> 
> P.S. I see where Sam had the same idea. that's too bad that fittings didn't come with the dentures. I remember my DFIL going back to his dentist at least 5 times before he was happy with his teeth - he just refused to pay until they were correct. DFIL and the whole family had gone to him for years so had earned some "good guy" points, I guess. He came to DFIL's funeral and told us that he'd written off that bill since he didn't think he'd made DFIL happy with them. Like Sam says, one of the benefits of a small town - Des Plaines isn't that small now, but those who were around from the beginning in the late 1950's sure formed a strong bond.


Given that they cost $1,500, all but, I was not impressed. Just a matter of priorities I guess- my gums are tough now, and there is little that I can't eat. A few things like whole apples are not possible, but we have knives and graters.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I really need to get up and go to water aerobics, at 5:30am in the mornings. I am just not enough a morning person though, I don't think, to pull it off. I did do 70 minutes on the spinning cycle at the gym today though.


Maybe, Attagirl. I'm not a morning person by nature. But I live on the desert and it is too hot outside later in day. Fun thing about water jogging is I feel cool for several hours afterward.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son is fine mishka is fine . Me not so fine I've only gone and broke a tooth so a visit to the dentist for me tomorrow . I hate the dentists :sm03:


How did your ever break your tooth? You didn't butt heads with Mishka, did you? Glad that they are both okay.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Forgot to mention DD#3 caught a beautiful catfish last night (fishing with her BFF and dad). It's been a long time since I cleaned a fish, and I don't have proper tools for skinning, but I made a passable job of it and lightly breaded and pan fried it. Scrumptious!

Heard from DD#2 and she is fine.

Off to keep working on those socks. Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well sat on a hard courtroom bench all day long; did take DD's boyfriend to lunch during our lunch since he works for the Federal Drug Court. Finally at 5:30 p.m. was sent home with instructions to call after 6 to see if released from duty. Thank goodness I was. There were over 120 of us potential jurors that had to be screened then panel questions asked by the judge and attorneys, then we were divided into 4 groups for individual questioning and of course I was in the last group. What a day; ached all over when I got home but feel fine now. During the initial questioning the opportunity for health issues was not available unless you were contagious. Judge did after several times when we all had to stand to take oaths, etc. that the two of us with orthopedic issues (we both had canes) did not have to stand anymore as it was obvious it was getting difficult. Oh well....over and done with.

Edit: We were given a form to submit concerning being excluded however you had to have it first verified by your physician. I was not going to make a doctor's appointment and pay to have this done (stubborn me). I'd served in the past and the length of time it took to be screened was nothing like today was. By the way there are still about another 200 folks that have to report tomorrow. These are all for superior course of which there are 4 different judges presiding over 4 different courtroom right now. 


flyty1n said:


> Be sure your mention your hip and bathroom requirements when you are asked about yourself. I think that will disqualify you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Have been watching for news of the tropical storm crossing Florida... DD2 is in Jacksonville... I'll send her a message but wondering if their power might be out. I'm sure she won't take any chances but I know the moms here know how I feel.
> 
> Sonja, glad your son and Mishka are OK.
> 
> Wonderful that Bella got to go home.


I hope you hear from her soon and know that she is safe and sound. I see that you've heard from her...Relaxing time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Given that they cost $1,500, all but, I was not impressed. Just a matter of priorities I guess- my gums are tough now, and there is little that I can't eat. A few things like whole apples are not possible, but we have knives and graters.


I remember that you went into debt to get them and probably are still paying them off....such shame not to be able to get the use out of them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes, we've gone to some of the games. Less than 3 miles away from our house; at least his regular games are there. now the games for the All Star team I'm not sure; will have to check. I will be taking him to practice all week so I'll try to remember to check.



thewren said:


> i will definitely let them know. does he play close enough that you can go to the games. --- sam
> 
> both boys have a game tonight about twenty miles apart. so gary (after all - he is the coach - lol) will go wth avery in ayersville and heidi will go to ayden's game in ney - about ten miles north of us. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son is fine mishka is fine . Me not so fine I've only gone and broke a tooth so a visit to the dentist for me tomorrow . I hate the dentists :sm03:


You really aren't having a good day. I'm lad our son didn't have to spend hours in ER to get fixed up. Dogs get so excited being played with that they sometimes hurt people without intending to.

I'm not keen on the dentist either & really need to go for a cleaning, I did call last week but they were closed, must remember to call tomorrow
I hope it's not too expensive for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja so sorry about your son and Mishka have a head butting ordeal and then your tooth. Certainly was your best of days. Lifting you and all others up for quick and not too expensive healing. 

I must have missed some post based on my not knowing what is going on in some cases but too tired right now o search back through the tea party. If anything major please know I do earnestly pray for all here every night. This is such a special group. I'm going to go fix myself a light dinner (a bit late but tummy was upset earlier) and maybe knit a tiny bit. Hugs to all.....gwen


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Forgot to mention DD#3 caught a beautiful catfish last night (fishing with her BFF and dad). It's been a long time since I cleaned a fish, and I don't have proper tools for skinning, but I made a passable job of it and lightly breaded and pan fried it. Scrumptious!
> 
> Heard from DD#2 and she is fine.
> 
> Off to keep working on those socks. Hugs & blessings to all.


I'm glad your daughter is safe from the storm.

Nothing tastes as good as fresh caught fish. DH really needs to get his farming done & go fishing. DS1 went with his FIL last night & caught his limit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen,I'm glad you got excused from the jury, too bad you had to sit all day to be told that.

Mary, good to hear Bella has made it home, hope she does well. It will be such a relief for her parents.

I ran into Lloyd this morning to do a bunch if errands, got home in reasonable time & have been getting the sprinklers on the flowers & garden, too bad we couldn't get some of the overabundance of rain other areas are getting.

I had put netting over the hascap trees but crazy winds blew it off. I managed to get it untangled & an attempting to sew it together to get a 14 ft width that will hopefully stay on. I thought there would be nothing to sewing it but what a pain in the butt, it keeps sticking toe there & blowing around in the wind????I was working on it before supper & only 1/2 done, I really should get out & finish so I can get. DS2 or DH to help me get it in place


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well sat on a hard courtroom bench all day long; did take DD's boyfriend to lunch during our lunch since he works for the Federal Drug Court. Finally at 5:30 p.m. was sent home with instructions to call after 6 to see if released from duty. Thank goodness I was. There were over 120 of us potential jurors that had to be screened then panel questions asked by the judge and attorneys, then we were divided into 4 groups for individual questioning and of course I was in the last group. What a day; ached all over when I got home but feel fine now. During the initial questioning the opportunity for health issues was not available unless you were contagious. Judge did after several times when we all had to stand to take oaths, etc. that the two of us with orthopedic issues (we both had canes) did not have to stand anymore as it was obvious it was getting difficult. Oh well....over and done with.
> 
> Edit: We were given a form to submit concerning being excluded however you had to have it first verified by your physician. I was not going to make a doctor's appointment and pay to have this done (stubborn me). I'd served in the past and the length of time it took to be screened was nothing like today was. By the way there are still about another 200 folks that have to report tomorrow. These are all for superior course of which there are 4 different judges presiding over 4 different courtroom right now.


Fortunately you only had to sit through one day of selection. A few months ago I had to sit through 2 days of selection process of which I was not selected. That was okay with me. The selected group had to give 5 full days of time including Good Friday. I am glad that you do not have to sit through more days of that process.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well sat on a hard courtroom bench all day long; did take DD's boyfriend to lunch during our lunch since he works for the Federal Drug Court. Finally at 5:30 p.m. was sent home with instructions to call after 6 to see if released from duty. Thank goodness I was. There were over 120 of us potential jurors that had to be screened then panel questions asked by the judge and attorneys, then we were divided into 4 groups for individual questioning and of course I was in the last group. What a day; ached all over when I got home but feel fine now. During the initial questioning the opportunity for health issues was not available unless you were contagious. Judge did after several times when we all had to stand to take oaths, etc. that the two of us with orthopedic issues (we both had canes) did not have to stand anymore as it was obvious it was getting difficult. Oh well....over and done with.
> 
> Edit: We were given a form to submit concerning being excluded however you had to have it first verified by your physician. I was not going to make a doctor's appointment and pay to have this done (stubborn me). I'd served in the past and the length of time it took to be screened was nothing like today was. By the way there are still about another 200 folks that have to report tomorrow. These are all for superior course of which there are 4 different judges presiding over 4 different courtroom right now.


What a performance! Glad you are home unselected- the 5th time I got called I was able to get off because of my age.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Glen, tiring day. Glad you weren't selected.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember that you went into debt to get them and probably are still paying them off....such shame not to be able to get the use out of them.


I have paid them off, now. If I still had Fale in my life I might have more incentive to persevere. He used to encourage me to use them. I am not good with pain when it comes to my mouth.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No blood on my yarn they would have both been in bother if there was , poor mishka thought she had done something wrong . Son had to have it glued and sterile strips put on . But hospital was quiet so he was in and out


What dangerous dog Mishka is!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially as they have engineered it so the oldest niece is on a Centrelink benefit as his carer- I reckon that has to be what they were aiming for all along.


Though they won't make a fortune from the payment- it's enough to live on but not much to spare. More than job search if you are looking for a job but that is about all. Not something I would do if all I was after was the money.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Very popular walks, and when the fog comes down the whole old town is spooky


I had a book of walks round London when we were there and one winter afternoon I did one on Jack the Ripper. Dusk and misty walking round the areas where the various women were found made for an amazingly spooky experience. Couldn't have times the walk better if I had tried. And I had no one trying to make it spooky.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Though they won't make a fortune from the payment- it's enough to live on but not much to spare. More than job search if you are looking for a job but that is about all. Not something I would do if all I was after was the money.


I doubt she would have found employment though, at past fifty- and Samoans don't get entry easily.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son is fine mishka is fine . Me not so fine I've only gone and broke a tooth so a visit to the dentist for me tomorrow . I hate the dentists :sm03:


Oh dear- fortunately I don't mind going(don't like it but don't hate it) to the dentist as I have seen a fair bit of mine in the last year with broken teeth etc. Hope it is an easy fix for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> So glad to hear that you are okay. How is Darowil doing with this storm? Is it close to her?


No- it missed Cathy as well and she is more to the east than I am. We have had rain which may or may not be related but not more than expect in winter. Whihc means a fair bit for us but not by most people standards. As the driest state in the driest continent (well that is what we claim not idea how accurate it is!) we don't get the large amounts many other places get.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it looked like a nasty storm with lot of rain attached. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Have been watching for news of the tropical storm crossing Florida... DD2 is in Jacksonville... I'll send her a message but wondering if their power might be out. I'm sure she won't take any chances but I know the moms here know how I feel.
> 
> Sonja, glad your son and Mishka are OK.
> 
> Wonderful that Bella got to go home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't realize Australia was that dry - is the central part where no one lives all dessert? --- sam



darowil said:


> No- it missed Cathy as well and she is more to the east than I am. We have had rain which may or may not be related but not more than expect in winter. Whihc means a fair bit for us but not by most people standards. As the driest state in the driest continent (well that is what we claim not idea how accurate it is!) we don't get the large amounts many other places get.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it looked like a nasty storm with lot of rain attached. --- sam


Yes, it does look terrible. I think it's expected to move north pretty fast now. We had another brief storm tonight, and now the wind is up again. This isn't supposed to be the rainy season yet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just had a lovely afternoon tea with some of Fan's Guava Jelly, some Oat bread, and Danish butter. What a treat! Ringo shared with a slice of bread and butter- no jelly for him!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i didn't realize Australia was that dry - is the central part where no one lives all dessert? --- sam


I'd have guessed Africa as the driest, but both continents have extensive deserts, so I might be wrong! It would not be the first time. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd have guessed Africa as the driest, but both continents have extensive deserts, so I might be wrong! It would not be the first time. LOL


Africa has larger river systems I think- having read Mary Kingsley's books on her travels up the Congo River in particular.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Son is fine mishka is fine . Me not so fine I've only gone and broke a tooth so a visit to the dentist for me tomorrow . I hate the dentists :sm03:


ooh dear, Sonja. Hope you get sorted quickly - and learn to love your dentist :sm04:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had a lovely afternoon tea with some of Fan's Guava Jelly, some Oat bread, and Danish butter. What a treat! Ringo shared with a slice of bread and butter- no jelly for him!


So glad the two of you got together for a visit. How is Danish butter different from regular butter? I know I can tell Jersey Cow butter from other kinds - but that's because I grew up on it and really trained my pallet for it. I see Irish butter in some of our upscale grocers - I wonder how it's different too?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Maybe the difference is the cows speak Danish lol! But honestly don't really know, it's their famous Lurpak brand which is sold in many places. It was a lovely outing today with Julie, really enjoyed it. I couldn't get the jersey cow one I wanted for her, but thought Lurpak would be a good alternative.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Maybe the difference is the cows speak Danish lol! But honestly don't really know, it's their famous Lurpak brand which is sold in many places. It was a lovely outing today with Julie, really enjoyed it. I couldn't get the jersey cow one I wanted for her, but thought Lurpak would be a good alternative.


Well, you had me at Jersey Cow---same milk whether they're American or Danish!! But, I suppose the milk/butter would taste different based on their feed - grass, grain, corn- would make a difference. I know my Dad was pretty particular of the hay and pasture fields.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes I googled it and it's all about the good grass and feed the cows get that's why our butter here is really good too, we have good pastures too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So glad the two of you got together for a visit. How is Danish butter different from regular butter? I know I can tell Jersey Cow butter from other kinds - but that's because I grew up on it and really trained my pallet for it. I see Irish butter in some of our upscale grocers - I wonder how it's different too?


It is something hard to explain- I think it is the salt content, but there is a definite subtle taste difference.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Maybe the difference is the cows speak Danish lol! But honestly don't really know, it's their famous Lurpak brand which is sold in many places. It was a lovely outing today with Julie, really enjoyed it. I couldn't get the jersey cow one I wanted for her, but thought Lurpak would be a good alternative.


It was a lovely outing! Good to have time with a friend. I rang Orthopaedics when I got back, but still nothing in their system.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> ooh dear, Sonja. Hope you get sorted quickly - and learn to love your dentist :sm04:


Got an appointment for 11.50 so will see what he says . It feels like I have something sharp stuck in my mouth at the moment


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Maybe the difference is the cows speak Danish lol! But honestly don't really know, it's their famous Lurpak brand which is sold in many places. It was a lovely outing today with Julie, really enjoyed it. I couldn't get the jersey cow one I wanted for her, but thought Lurpak would be a good alternative.


I like the Lurpak butter too , goes nice with warm walnut scones that I like to make sometimes


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i didn't realize Australia was that dry - is the central part where no one lives all dessert? --- sam


Yes the middle is desert. Other than Alice Springs (population 25,000) in the middle there are no reasonable sized places. Almost all our major towns are on or near the coast (other than Canberra-and even then only about 3 hours away I think)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, you had me at Jersey Cow---same milk whether they're American or Danish!! But, I suppose the milk/butter would taste different based on their feed - grass, grain, corn- would make a difference. I know my Dad was pretty particular of the hay and pasture fields.


I know when we were kids the milk would sometimes taste like grass.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning all, and it is yet another good-weather morning here! Yesterday I went with the girls to Dumfries House in South Ayrshire, what a place! It's a 17th century house which has the biggest amount of chippendale furniture in the one place in the UK and, due to death duties it was all about to be sold until Prince Charles stepped in and lent them the final £40million that was needed to save it all for the public. They have since spent a lot of money doing up the house and the grounds. One piece of furniture (a large burea type thing, which I personally didn't like) was estimated to be worth £25million! Prince Charles now uses the house as his official residence in Scotland (instead of Holyrood Palace in Edinburgh) and comes up to stay about 5 or 6 times a year and according to the tour guide he can often be found wandering around the grounds talking to visitors!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning all, and it is yet another good-weather morning here! Yesterday I went with the girls to Dumfries House in South Ayrshire, what a place! It's a 17th century house which has the biggest amount of chippendale furniture in the one place in the UK and, due to death duties it was all about to be sold until Prince Charles stepped in and lent them the final £40million that was needed to save it all for the public. They have since spent a lot of money doing up the house and the grounds. One piece of furniture (a large burea type thing, which I personally didn't like) was estimated to be worth £25million! Prince Charles now uses the house as his official residence in Scotland (instead of Holyrood Palace in Edinburgh) and comes up to stay about 5 or 6 times a year and according to the tour guide he can often be found wandering around the grounds talking to visitors!


Wow ---


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Gwen I hope you don't get picked for jury duty . Here they send a questionnaire along with the letter and you have to fill it in and then they decide if you qualify for jury service or not .
> 
> Denise I hope you and your family stay safe during the stormy weather and hopefully it blows back out to sea without causing any more damage
> 
> Well I was having lovely peace sat here ( see picture ) till middle son turned up , he usually comes on a regular basis to walk mishka as she was his dog . Both of them were play fighting in front of me and clashed heads son has now got a split across his eyebrow like a boxer blood dripping everywhere we all know where he is now going


 :sm06: Good heavens!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially as they have engineered it so the oldest niece is on a Centrelink benefit as his carer- I reckon that has to be what they were aiming for all along.


Mmmm :sm13:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning all, and it is yet another good-weather morning here! Yesterday I went with the girls to Dumfries House in South Ayrshire, what a place! It's a 17th century house which has the biggest amount of chippendale furniture in the one place in the UK and, due to death duties it was all about to be sold until Prince Charles stepped in and lent them the final £40million that was needed to save it all for the public. They have since spent a lot of money doing up the house and the grounds. One piece of furniture (a large burea type thing, which I personally didn't like) was estimated to be worth £25million! Prince Charles now uses the house as his official residence in Scotland (instead of Holyrood Palace in Edinburgh) and comes up to stay about 5 or 6 times a year and according to the tour guide he can often be found wandering around the grounds talking to visitors!


It looks stunning. It seems amazing to me families are forced to sell such wonderful places to pay death duties. We got rid of death duties decades ago.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had a lovely afternoon tea with some of Fan's Guava Jelly, some Oat bread, and Danish butter. What a treat! Ringo shared with a slice of bread and butter- no jelly for him!


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> It looks stunning. It seems amazing to me families are forced to sell such wonderful places to pay death duties. We got rid of death duties decades ago.


Seemingly the Marquess (if that's the correct term for the female version of Marquis?) of Bute died which entailed one lot of death duties, but a few weeks later the heir died too so doubling the taxes to be paid. The new owner (the Marquis of Bute, Johnny Dumfries - also a famous racing driver) offered the house to the National Trust for Scotland, but they weren't in a position then to buy it. A trust was set up and I think it was £85million they had to raise to buy it, but they were around £40million short with a few weeks to go until the deadline and that is when Prince Charles heard about it and stepped in. They have something like 200 acres of grounds and these are still being developed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a huge house. I can't imagine living is such a place. The grounds are lovely.


KateB said:


> Good morning all, and it is yet another good-weather morning here! Yesterday I went with the girls to Dumfries House in South Ayrshire, what a place! It's a 17th century house which has the biggest amount of chippendale furniture in the one place in the UK and, due to death duties it was all about to be sold until Prince Charles stepped in and lent them the final £40million that was needed to save it all for the public. They have since spent a lot of money doing up the house and the grounds. One piece of furniture (a large burea type thing, which I personally didn't like) was estimated to be worth £25million! Prince Charles now uses the house as his official residence in Scotland (instead of Holyrood Palace in Edinburgh) and comes up to stay about 5 or 6 times a year and according to the tour guide he can often be found wandering around the grounds talking to visitors!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What are death duties? I wonder if they are similar to our inheritance taxes?
EDIT: Just read the next post and it is like our inheritance taxes.
\


darowil said:


> It looks stunning. It seems amazing to me families are forced to sell such wonderful places to pay death duties. We got rid of death duties decades ago.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Forgot to mention DD#3 caught a beautiful catfish last night (fishing with her BFF and dad). It's been a long time since I cleaned a fish, and I don't have proper tools for skinning, but I made a passable job of it and lightly breaded and pan fried it. Scrumptious!
> 
> Heard from DD#2 and she is fine.
> 
> Off to keep working on those socks. Hugs & blessings to all.


Cat fish are so tasty, particularly like it with lemon/pepper.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning all, and it is yet another good-weather morning here! Yesterday I went with the girls to Dumfries House in South Ayrshire, what a place! It's a 17th century house which has the biggest amount of chippendale furniture in the one place in the UK and, due to death duties it was all about to be sold until Prince Charles stepped in and lent them the final £40million that was needed to save it all for the public. They have since spent a lot of money doing up the house and the grounds. One piece of furniture (a large burea type thing, which I personally didn't like) was estimated to be worth £25million! Prince Charles now uses the house as his official residence in Scotland (instead of Holyrood Palace in Edinburgh) and comes up to stay about 5 or 6 times a year and according to the tour guide he can often be found wandering around the grounds talking to visitors!


It's very impressive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like the Lurpak butter too , goes nice with warm walnut scones that I like to make sometimes


My dad used to treat himself to that, and the Danish Castello Blue cheese- I sometimes do treat myself if it's on special.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I know when we were kids the milk would sometimes taste like grass.


Worse still, in Winter at Rotokawa it would taste of the turnips or silage the cows were eating!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow ---


It really is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a huge house. I can't imagine living is such a place. The grounds are lovely.


I can! In my wildest dreams I'd love to have rooms to occupy as the whim took me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Where I am at, with my two main WIP's: the Green Guernsey is now at the cuff on the second sleeve - no photos as yet, and Pfeilraupe from Shirley's workshop.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Good morning all, and it is yet another good-weather morning here! Yesterday I went with the girls to Dumfries House in South Ayrshire, what a place! It's a 17th century house which has the biggest amount of chippendale furniture in the one place in the UK and, due to death duties it was all about to be sold until Prince Charles stepped in and lent them the final £40million that was needed to save it all for the public. They have since spent a lot of money doing up the house and the grounds. One piece of furniture (a large burea type thing, which I personally didn't like) was estimated to be worth £25million! Prince Charles now uses the house as his official residence in Scotland (instead of Holyrood Palace in Edinburgh) and comes up to stay about 5 or 6 times a year and according to the tour guide he can often be found wandering around the grounds talking to visitors!


Lovely place Kate . Must be nice to be able to loan someone £40 million . If I ever was lucky enough to win the lottery I would like a maze or a secret garden you can tell that Toms midnight garden and The secret garden were a couple of my favourite books when I was little


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can! In my wildest dreams I'd love to have rooms to occupy as the whim took me!


Would be nice , especially if you had someone else to do all the cleaning :sm02: 
Your scarf is looking lovely Julie is it almost finished now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well it's back to worrying times here as oldest son has been for a scan again . Hate these scans 
Just hoping he does not get a phone call in the morning


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Would be nice , especially if you had someone else to do all the cleaning :sm02:
> Your scarf is looking lovely Julie is it almost finished now


Knowing me, and my ability to live with dust, that would be essential!- yes, the scarf will be shorter and shorter rows until the last long haul back to the point for the cast off!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it's back to worrying times here as oldest son has been for a scan again . Hate these scans
> Just hoping he does not get a phone call in the morning


He continues to be in my prayers, him and his DW.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it's back to worrying times here as oldest son has been for a scan again . Hate these scans
> Just hoping he does not get a phone call in the morning


Hugs. I suspect you don't get too far from the worrying, but imminent news makes it worse. Saying prayers.


----------



## soso (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I know when we were kids the milk would sometimes taste like grass.


Yes & really bad if the cows got into stink weed????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning all, and it is yet another good-weather morning here! Yesterday I went with the girls to Dumfries House in South Ayrshire, what a place! It's a 17th century house which has the biggest amount of chippendale furniture in the one place in the UK and, due to death duties it was all about to be sold until Prince Charles stepped in and lent them the final £40million that was needed to save it all for the public. They have since spent a lot of money doing up the house and the grounds. One piece of furniture (a large burea type thing, which I personally didn't like) was estimated to be worth £25million! Prince Charles now uses the house as his official residence in Scotland (instead of Holyrood Palace in Edinburgh) and comes up to stay about 5 or 6 times a year and according to the tour guide he can often be found wandering around the grounds talking to visitors!


Ooh, just a little place! Wow!,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, I m praying for good news, so stressful waiting for the results. 
Julie, the scarf is looking really pretty

I can't imagine living in such a place, I imagine it's cold & drafts & sure wouldn't want to clean it, although the if you could afford the cost you could afford people to clean it I'm sure.
We don't have inheritance taxes here


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, shawl looking good.
The castle is impressive. But if I were given a week to stay there would be happier in a tent or a portable yurt! enjoying the grounds. Just not formal enough for a castle. Though had a childhood friend who lived in a stone castle-like home on several acres. Her dad was a famous eye surgeon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Nowhere near being caught up this week. Yesterday was a long day, but a good day. The fundraiser for Bella's family was successful so a bit of help coming their way this week. After the fundraiser luncheon, I stayed at church to work with Matthew on art work for vacation Bible school. After finishing up at church I went over to Bella's home to visit with her grandparents. Bella did come home from the hospital today. I did get to see her for a brief second. I dropped off some meat for Scott to grill for his family. They had just gotten home when I arrived so I helped unload the van. The nursing agency was arriving as well so I helped and then left. An emotional day for that family. Bella still looks pale but had enough strength to stand and walk on her own. Grandpa and Faith took her into the house and played in her toy area with her. Faith was so glad to see her little sister home. We are all so relieved that she survived this huge ordeal these past two months. If you have sent a card and it hasn't arrived yet, it will get forwarded to the family. For now so many of us have a sense of relief and gratitude for her safe return home.


Such a blessing to see this today!

I have only been reading to catch up but could not pass up commenting on Bella's homecoming.

I have been enjoying the photos. In on the group hug.

Learning to can beef in the pressure canner today. Had fits with the canner no sealing properly but finally did something right and away it went. Tomorrow is strawberry freezer jam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I m praying for good news, so stressful waiting for the results.
> Julie, the scarf is looking really pretty
> 
> I can't imagine living in such a place, I imagine it's cold & drafts & sure wouldn't want to clean it, although the if you could afford the cost you could afford people to clean it I'm sure.
> We don't have inheritance taxes here


Thank you, Bonnie- that is why often they have fireplaces that are big enough to sit right into, and screens to block the draughts- besides they could afford lots of glass so you sit where the sun is coming in!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, Joy! It will only be scarf sized- because I am using a very fine yarn.



sassafras123 said:


> Julie, shawl looking good.
> The castle is impressive. But if I were given a week to stay there would be happier in a tent or a portable yurt! enjoying the grounds. Just not formal enough for a castle. Though had a childhood friend who lived in a stone castle-like home on several acres. Her dad was a famous eye surgeon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it's back to worrying times here as oldest son has been for a scan again . Hate these scans
> Just hoping he does not get a phone call in the morning


Prayers are ongoing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Tuesday Edition 7 June '16

Brrrrrr - 64° - I've reminded mother nature that this is summer but she didn't listen very well. It is to be back in the 80°'s Friday - can hardly wait.

Lots of dark clouds - it's good there are no games today since I think we are going to have rain before too long. Avery;s game was cancelled because of lightening last night. Anden's team played in the rain. Not my idea of fun.

Cherry Pie Oatmeal Bake

1/6th of pan: 241 calories, 6g total fat (0.5g sat fat), 336mg sodium, 37.5g carbs, 7g fiber, 6.5g sugars, 9.5g protein -- SmartPoints® value 6* MAKES 6 SERVINGS Prep: 10 minutes

Cook: 35 minutes

Ingredients:

3 cups old-fashioned oats
5 natural no-calorie sweetener packets (like Truvia)
1 1/2 tbsp. chia seeds
2 tsp. cinnamon
2 tsp. baking powder
1/4 tsp. salt
1 1/2 cups unsweetened vanilla almond milk
1/2 cup unsweetened applesauce
1/2 cup egg whites (about 4 large eggs' worth)
2 tsp. vanilla extract
1/4 tsp. almond extract
1 cup frozen unsweetened pitted dark sweet cherries, thawed, drained, chopped
3/4 oz. (about 3 tbsp.) sliced almonds

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Spray an 8" X 8" baking pan with nonstick spray.

2. In a large bowl, combine oats, sweetener, chia seeds, cinnamon, baking powder, and salt. Mix well.

3. In a medium-large bowl, combine almond milk, applesauce, egg whites, vanilla extract and 
almond extract. Mix until uniform.

4. Add mixture in the medium-large bowl to the large bowl. Stir until uniform.

5. Gently fold in cherries. Transfer mixture to the baking pan, and smooth out the surface.

6. Top with almonds, and lightly press them into the mixture.

7. Bake until top is light golden brown and entire dish is cooked through, about 35 minutes.

www.HungryGirl.com

Lime Shrimp Dragon Noodles

Prep time: 10 mins
Cook time: 20 mins
Total time: 30 mins

Total Cost: $5.09
Cost Per Serving: $2.55
Serves: 2-4 servings

Ingredients

½ lb. frozen peeled & deveined shrimp (51/70 size) $3.00
2 packs (3oz. each) ramen noodles $0.50
2 Tbsp sriracha $0.18
2 Tbsp soy sauce $0.10
2 Tbsp brown sugar $0.20
1 lime $0.50
2 Tbsp butter $0.18
2 cloves garlic $0.16
2 green onions $0.17
Handful fresh cilantro $0.10

Instructions

1. Place the shrimp in a colander and rinse with cool water until thawed. Let the shrimp drain until ready to use.

2. In a small bowl stir together the sriracha, soy sauce, brown sugar, and about 1 Tbsp juice from the lime. Set the sauce aside.

3. Fill a medium sauce pot with water, place a lid on top, and bring to a boil over high heat.

4. Once boiling, add the ramen noodles (without the flavoring packet) and continue to boil until the noodles are tender.

5. Drain the noodles in a colander (if using the same colander for the shrimp, make sure to wash it with soap and water first).

6. .While waiting for the water to boil, mince two cloves of garlic.

7. Add the butter and garlic to a large skillet and sauté over medium heat until the garlic is soft (about one minute).

8. Add the shrimp and continue to sauté until the shrimp turn pink and opaque (about 3-5 minutes). Remove the skillet from the heat.

9. Once the noodles have drained, add them to the skillet with the shrimp, then pour the prepared sauce over top. Toss the noodles in the sauce until everything is coated in sauce.

10. Top the dragon noodles with sliced green onion, fresh cilantro leaves, and a squeeze of lime.

www.budgetbytes.com

24 Hour Fruit Salad

Ingredients

2 eggs
4 tbsp sugar 
4 tbsp vinegar 
2 tbsp butter 
1 cup cream - whipped 
2 cups crushed pineapple
2 cups mandarin orange segments
2 cups cherries (or fruit cocktail mix) 
2 cups marshmallows (miniature)

Directions

1. Beat eggs, vinegar and sugar - cook on med. heat, stirring until mixture thickens. - be careful not to overcook.

2. Remove from heat and add butter. Let cool.

3. Mix drained fruit and marshmallows.

4. Fold whipped cream into cooled dressing and then fold in mixed fruit.

5. Chill in fridge for several hours before serving.

NOTE: You can vary the fruit according to preference - if you want to add bananas, add them just before serving, otherwise they will turn brown and mushy.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Steakhouse Kabobs

1/4th of recipe (1 kebab): 145 calories, 4g total fat (1.5g sat fat), 329mg sodium, 14g carbs, 1.5g fiber, 2.5g sugars, 14.5g protein

SmartPoints® value 3*

Here's one for the meat 'n potatoes crowd! This is one hearty recipe, folks… Dig in!

Prep: 15 minutes 
Cook: 20 minutes

Ingredients:

8 oz. (about 5) baby red potatoes, cut into 1-inch pieces (about 10 pieces)
8 oz. raw lean beefsteak filet, cut into 1-inch cubes (about 16 cubes)
1/4 tsp. garlic powder
1/4 tsp. onion powder
1/8 tsp. smoked paprika
8 one-inch onion chunks (about 1/2 of an onion)
8 medium baby bella mushrooms
1/2 tsp. each salt and black pepper

Directions:

1. If using wooden skewers, soak them in water for 20 minutes to prevent burning. (You'll need four.)

2. Place potato pieces in a large microwave-safe bowl with 2 tbsp. water. Cover and microwave for 5 minutes, or until slightly tender. Once cool enough to handle, drain excess water.

3. Place cubed beef in a large bowl. Add garlic powder, onion powder, and paprika. Toss to coat.

4. Alternately thread potato, beef, and veggies onto four skewers, tightly packing the pieces together. Lightly spray with nonstick spray, and sprinkle with 1/4 tsp. each salt and pepper.

5. Flip skewers, and sprinkle with remaining 1/4 tsp. each salt and pepper.

6. Bring a grill sprayed with nonstick spray to medium-high heat. Grill kebabs for 5 minutes with the grill cover down.

7. Flip kebabs. With the grill cover down, grill for 4 - 6 minutes, or until potato and beef are cooked through and veggies are tender and slightly blackened.

MAKES 4 SERVINGS

www.hungrygirl.com

Teriyaki Orange Chicken Kebabs

1/4th of recipe (2 kebabs): 217 calories, 3.5g total fat (0.5g sat fat), 744mg sodium, 18g carbs, 1.5g fiber, 12g sugars, 29g protein

SmartPoints® value 4*

Flavorful marinated chicken, tender veggies, and a sweet-n-savory sauce... These are the chicken skewers of your dreams!

Prep: 20 minutes 
Cook: 15 minutes 
Marinate: 1 hour

Ingredients:

1 lb. raw boneless skinless chicken breast, cut into 1-inch cubes (about 24 cubes)
1/4 tsp. garlic powder
1/8 tsp. each salt and black pepper
6 tbsp. thick teriyaki marinade or sauce
3 tbsp. orange juice
24 one-inch zucchini chunks (about two 8-oz. zucchini)
16 medium baby bella mushrooms
16 pineapple chunks (fresh or previously packed in juice)

Directions:

1. Season cubed chicken with garlic powder, salt, and pepper, and place in a large sealable container (or bag). In a small bowl, mix 3 tbsp. teriyaki sauce with 2 tbsp. orange juice. Add to the container, and thoroughly coat chicken. Seal, and refrigerate for 1 hour.

2. f using wooden skewers, soak them in water for 20 minutes to prevent burning. (You'll need eight.)

3. Alternately thread chicken, veggies, and pineapple onto eight skewers, tightly packing the pieces together. Discard excess marinade.

4. Bring a grill sprayed with nonstick spray to medium-high heat. Grill kebabs for 6 minutes with the grill cover down.

5. Flip kebabs. With the grill cover down, grill for 6 more minutes, or until chicken is cooked through.

6. In a small bowl, thoroughly mix remaining 3 tbsp. teriyaki sauce with remaining 1 tbsp. orange juice.

7. Drizzle over kebabs.

MAKES 4 SERVINGS

www.hungrygirl.com

Cinnamon Apple Loaf

This quick bread loaf is fun and easy to make. I saved this recipe from an old 'Country Woman' magazine. I made a few changes. My daughter dropped by and we were thinking that a lemon sauce/curd would really go well with this. Or serve with a slice of cheese.

Ingredients

1/4 cup brown sugar, packed
2 tablespoons flour
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 egg
1 teaspoon maple flavoring
1/2 cup tart apple, peeled and chopped
1/3 cup walnuts, chopped 
2 packages (226g/makes 8) refrigerated crescent rolls

Glaze:

1/2 cup icing sugar
1 tablespoon milk
1/2 teaspoon maple flavoring

Directions

1. In a small mixing bowl whisk together brown sugar, flour, cinnamon, egg, and maple flavoring.

2. Add chopped apple and nuts, stir until combined.

3. Unroll dough and separate into 8 rectangles, seal the perforations.

4. Spread each rectangle with apple mixture and roll up starting with the short side.

5. Place lengthwise in a greased 8" x 4" x 2" loaf pan, making 2 layers, each layer has 4 rolls.

6. Bake in 350º oven for 20 minutes. Cover with foil and bake 30 minutes longer, uncovering the last 5 minutes.

7. Cool for 10 minutes, remove from pan and cool completely.

8. Whisk together glaze ingredients and drizzle over bread.

9. Yield: 1 loaf

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Julian Assange is the founder of which Internet site?

Pinterest
Wikipedia
Linkedin
WikiLeaks

The first webcam watched a coffee pot. It allowed researchers at Cambridge to monitor the coffee situation without leaving their desks.

June 7
1990 - Iggy Azalea
1952 - Liam Neeson
(1958-2016) - Prince

June 7, 1929
Vatican City became a sovereign state as copies of the Lateran Treaty were exchanged in Rome.

Answer: WikiLeaks is an international, non-profit, journalistic organization, that publishes secret information, news leaks, and classified media from anonymous sources. Its website, initiated in 2006 in Iceland by the organization Sunshine Press, claimed a database of more than 1.2 million documents within a year of its launch. Julian Assange, an Australian Internet activist, is generally described as its founder, editor-in-chief, and director. WikiLeaks describes itself as "an uncensorable system for untraceable mass document leaking".

Which American president was once a peanut farmer in Georgia?

Jimmy Carter
Calvin Coolidge
Lyndon B. Johnson
Grover Cleveland

Answer: Born and raised in Georgia, Jimmy Carter was an officer in the Navy, a peanut farmer, and the 39th President of the United States. Carter's parents owned a peanut farm and warehouse outside the small town of Plains, Georgia. After the death of his father in 1953, Jimmy Carter resigned his naval commission, forgoing a promising military career, and returned to Plains to help his family. He spent the next several years reviving the family-owned peanut warehouse business, farming, and assuming the responsibilities previously exercised by his father. Carter resuscitated the family farm and became active in community politics. Carter would go on to become the 39th President of the United States.

4 Trivia Questions about Prince June 7, 2016

Prince was born on June 7th, 1958. So why don't you see how much you know about one of music's biggest icons with some trivia questions.

In 2001, Prince Joined What Religion?

Yup, even back then, his name was Prince. Born Prince Rogers Nelson. In 2001, Prince became a Jehovah's Witness. Which means that if you lived in Minnesota at the time, one of the best ways to meet one of the world's biggest celebrities was to just wait at home and hope he came to your door. In 2003, a woman named Rochelle told the Minneapolis-St.Paul Star Tribune that she heard a knock on the door and there was Prince along with his bassist Larry Graham. "My first thought is 'Cool, cool, cool. He wants to use my house for a set. I'm glad! Demolish the whole thing ... Then they start in on this Jehovah's Witnesses stuff." I said, 'You know what? You've walked into a Jewish household, and this is not something I'm interested in." Rochelle said Prince and Graham stayed for 25 minutes and "left us a pamphlet."

What 1989 Movie Had a Soundtrack Written Entirely by Prince?

"Batdance" was also ranked the number one song of the decade amongst purple, musically inclined bats. Prince's hardware collection goes beyond his 7 Grammys. He's also got a Golden Globe and an Academy Award for his musical creations. Yup, he didn't just write music for albums, he also did it for movies. That Oscar came for his work in Purple Rain in 1984, and the Golden Globe was for a song he did in 2006's Happy Feet. He did a few other movies as well, including the entire soundtrack to 1989's Batman. That album topped the charts, sold over 11 million copies and earned a number-one hit with "Batdance."

Explicit Lyrics in "Darling Nikki" Led to the Creation of What?

Tipper Gore (at the time, Al Gore's wife) wasn't crazy about the "Darling Nikki" lyrics her daughter was listening to. Which is fair since her kid was eleven and the song gets into topics of masturbation and other sexual acts. And it doesn't really use metaphor when discussing those topics. So Gore launched the Parents Music Resource Center, which is largely responsible for the subsequent creation of the music ratings system. Though the organization pointed to fifteen different problematic songs dubbed the "filthy fifteen," "Darling Nikki" received the largest volume of Gore's criticism. So next time you see a ratings label on your CD, you can thank Prince.

We're just kidding. We know nobody buys CDs anymore.

What Was Prince Interactive?

Prince Interactive was a video game Prince created and released in 1994. Yup, way before guys like Tiger Woods and Shaun White were leveraging their stardom into video games, there was Prince, a pioneer as always. He made a 3D video game for your CPU that actually sounds pretty awesome. Players had to complete challenges to unlock the five pieces of Prince's "Love Symbol." The game featured full-length songs - including a couple you could only get on the CD-ROM itself - video interviews with other music stars and even a karaoke version of "Kiss."

According to Mashable writer Adam Rosenberg, the game was "unapologetically weird, aggressively sexual, and steeped in [the] psychedelic future funk vibe that defined the Purple One's '90s heyday." Sounds about right.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Australia has 439 rivers according to wikipedia - but none in the center - a huge area - guess that would all be dessert. Alice Springs has always fascinated me - why would anyone settle there. a city of 39.000 - i didn't realize it was so large. wonder how many of the homes have a pool in the backyard. lol--- sam



darowil said:


> Yes the middle is desert. Other than Alice Springs (population 25,000) in the middle there are no reasonable sized places. Almost all our major towns are on or near the coast (other than Canberra-and even then only about 3 hours away I think)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i would be quite comfortable living there. lol thanks for the lovely picture kate - even if you didn't like chippendale furniture it had to be a fabulous house to visit. --- sam



KateB said:


> Good morning all, and it is yet another good-weather morning here! Yesterday I went with the girls to Dumfries House in South Ayrshire, what a place! It's a 17th century house which has the biggest amount of chippendale furniture in the one place in the UK and, due to death duties it was all about to be sold until Prince Charles stepped in and lent them the final £40million that was needed to save it all for the public. They have since spent a lot of money doing up the house and the grounds. One piece of furniture (a large burea type thing, which I personally didn't like) was estimated to be worth £25million! Prince Charles now uses the house as his official residence in Scotland (instead of Holyrood Palace in Edinburgh) and comes up to stay about 5 or 6 times a year and according to the tour guide he can often be found wandering around the grounds talking to visitors!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are death duties? --- sam



darowil said:


> It looks stunning. It seems amazing to me families are forced to sell such wonderful places to pay death duties. We got rid of death duties decades ago.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - if you can afford to live there you can afford to have it cleaned. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Would be nice , especially if you had someone else to do all the cleaning :sm02:
> Your scarf is looking lovely Julie is it almost finished now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of soothing energy sonja - believe me we are all praying for good results. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well it's back to worrying times here as oldest son has been for a scan again . Hate these scans
> Just hoping he does not get a phone call in the morning


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we canned a lot of beef. it's great for making hot beef sandwiches quickly - we also took it camping. a quick meal. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Such a blessing to see this today!
> 
> I have only been reading to catch up but could not pass up commenting on Bella's homecoming.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness - i'm all along. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a crocheted slipper. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-slipper-boots-3?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=a06c384bca-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-a06c384bca-60616885


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can! In my wildest dreams I'd love to have rooms to occupy as the whim took me!


As long as I hadn't spent so much on Death Duties that I couldn't afford to pay someone to clean them.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sam the main reason people settled in the desert interior of Australia, would be for the opal, gold, mineral mining.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for your son, Sonja. 
My sister has to go to the GP tomorrow as her cough is no better and she is weary of it. She would love an unbroken nights sleep. She's not had that since before her op at the beginning of January. 
We had a lovely day yesterday, but when I was out for lunch I had to wait to get back as it was raining so hard. Since then it has thundered, lightened and rained. It's also a lot cooler too. There were cars under water in parts of south London. So we were lucky really.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Prayers for your son, Sonja.
> My sister has to go to the GP tomorrow as her cough is no better and she is weary of it. She would love an unbroken nights sleep. She's not had that since before her op at the beginning of January.
> We had a lovely day yesterday, but when I was out for lunch I had to wait to get back as it was raining so hard. Since then it has thundered, lightened and rained. It's also a lot cooler too. There were cars under water in parts of south London. So we were lucky really.


Sending prayers for your sister.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Prayers for your son, Sonja.
> My sister has to go to the GP tomorrow as her cough is no better and she is weary of it. She would love an unbroken nights sleep. She's not had that since before her op at the beginning of January.
> We had a lovely day yesterday, but when I was out for lunch I had to wait to get back as it was raining so hard. Since then it has thundered, lightened and rained. It's also a lot cooler too. There were cars under water in parts of south London. So we were lucky really.


Thank you Mary , I was hoping your sister would be feeling a lot better now , sorry to hear she still has the cough she must be worn out I do hope the doctors can sort something out for her , 
The weather has been beautiful here very sunny and hot 3 days in a row now and more to come tomorrow apparently , I saw were other areas are having heavy thundery showers so I'm thinking it won't belong before it finds us 
It got as high as 24 c today and it's 14c now at midnight warmer than we had during the day times last week


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Australia has 439 rivers according to wikipedia - but none in the center - a huge area - guess that would all be dessert. Alice Springs has always fascinated me - why would anyone settle there. a city of 39.000 - i didn't realize it was so large. wonder how many of the homes have a pool in the backyard. lol--- sam


It's approximately half way between the north and south coasts and was a main point for the overland telegraph line which ran coast to coast. Finding gold nearby helped its development though I don't think mining is particularly significant now. But it means there is a business centre in the middle of the country thus decreasing the distance needed to get to a major centre. Can you imagine living in the middle of the US and needing to access services-including basics like supermarkets- by heading to the coast?
The place was chosen by the presence of a spring.
It does ahve river that runs through the middle. But it is usually dry (or in flood). They have a yearly regatta on the Todd River. Henley on Todd. http://henleyontodd.com.au/ unique as you can see if you click this link.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Prayers for Sonia's son and Mary's sister.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Our prayer shawl group went out to lunch today to celebrate our tenth anniversary. There were fourteen of us. I started this project when my daughter's cancer returned in 2006. In the ten years, we have made and given away 1,076 shawls.

An added bonus is the fellowship we share whenever we meet. It has been a positive experience in so many ways.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto....have both in continual prayer.


purl2diva said:


> Prayers for Sonia's son and Mary's sister.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a wonderful ministry. That is an amazing number of shawls too. I have a lapghan that I was given by the local cancer support group when I was diagnosed. The first shawl made then went back to them and the woman who had worked with me at the center ha just lost her husband to cancer and I gave it to her. 


purl2diva said:


> Our prayer shawl group went out to lunch today to celebrate our tenth anniversary. There were fourteen of us. I started this project when my daughter's cancer returned in 2006. In the ten years, we have made and given away 1,076 shawls.
> 
> An added bonus is the fellowship we share whenever we meet. It has been a positive experience in so many ways.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Off to sangha. Lazy day.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Our prayer shawl group went out to lunch today to celebrate our tenth anniversary. There were fourteen of us. I started this project when my daughter's cancer returned in 2006. In the ten years, we have made and given away 1,076 shawls.
> 
> An added bonus is the fellowship we share whenever we meet. It has been a positive experience in so many ways.


What a wonderful lot of gifts you have given .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> we canned a lot of beef. it's great for making hot beef sandwiches quickly - we also took it camping. a quick meal. --- sam


Mom canned both beef & chicken came in handy in harvest time when she worked in the field. Made it easy for me to do meals as a teenager. I don't can chicken but do beef regularly. It also makes good quick stew


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Martina, hope your sister can get to the cause of the cough & get it treated, no fun to have sleep disturbed night after night.

Wi Joy, what generous people to gift so many shawls.

I occasionally watch a program called House Hunters & there was one about someone looking for a house in or around Alice Springs. They said many houses were partially underground because of the extreme heat.
I was busy painting again today, did 2 coats on Neil's enclosed deck floor, one early this morning & one just b fore supper. It looks so much better now. There is a shelf that runs around 2 sides that still needs painting & some touch ups near the floor where the last person who painted slopped. I don't think that will take long to do.
I also got most if the garden weeded.
Now I'm tuckered out & am going to spend the evening knitting.
Very hot here today, 27C/80F we really need a good rain, the grass is already starting to turn brown.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

There was a horrible hit and run crash tonight. A pickup truck hit a total of 9 people riding bicycles. At least 5 people are dead including children. I believe the driver of the truck is in police custody. I will have to check the news tomorrow for updates and see if I know any of the people involved. Such a sad situation.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, sad situation. Hope no one you know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I thought there was food for thought in this:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> There was a horrible hit and run crash tonight. A pickup truck hit a total of 9 people riding bicycles. At least 5 people are dead including children. I believe the driver of the truck is in police custody. I will have to check the news tomorrow for updates and see if I know any of the people involved. Such a sad situation.


That's terrible


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought there was food for thought in this:


????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Martina, hope your sister can get to the cause of the cough & get it treated, no fun to have sleep disturbed night after night.
> 
> Wi Joy, what generous people to gift so many shawls.
> 
> ...


Don't know about Alice but there is an opal mining town in South Australia called Coober Pedy which has a large proportion of its houses built underground. https://www.cooberpedy.sa.gov.au/tourism#.V1egO5N96V4 . there are a number of underground churches including the Catacomb Church. https://www.tripadvisor.com.au/Attraction_Review-g255094-d3243033-Reviews-Catacomb_Church-Coober_Pedy_South_Australia.html We have known a number of the ministers at this church including the current one. Stayed there with friends once in their underground house. As the first link shows with some of the photos they are modern houses. But very easy to add to as you simply get a machine in which digs out the room you want, seal the walls and of you go (well I guess a bit more than that but not much more).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> There was a horrible hit and run crash tonight. A pickup truck hit a total of 9 people riding bicycles. At least 5 people are dead including children. I believe the driver of the truck is in police custody. I will have to check the news tomorrow for updates and see if I know any of the people involved. Such a sad situation.


Sounds terrible.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought there was food for thought in this:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Our prayer shawl group went out to lunch today to celebrate our tenth anniversary. There were fourteen of us. I started this project when my daughter's cancer returned in 2006. In the ten years, we have made and given away 1,076 shawls.
> 
> An added bonus is the fellowship we share whenever we meet. It has been a positive experience in so many ways.


What a fantastic testament to what good can come out of bad/sad situations and a great tribute to you for starting it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> There was a horrible hit and run crash tonight. A pickup truck hit a total of 9 people riding bicycles. At least 5 people are dead including children. I believe the driver of the truck is in police custody. I will have to check the news tomorrow for updates and see if I know any of the people involved. Such a sad situation.


I saw that on the news - saying prayers for all impacted.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good morning/afternoon/evening hope you are all well,Sonja hope there is only good news for son and also help for Mary's sister.
Awful news about hit and run, was it drink driving related/ those poor people, devastating for them and their families.
only read a wee bit of the TP was not online much yesterday as it was to braw a day to be inside 22c for most of the day , but overcast this am,read about the thunderstorms and floods but nothing here,not even a wee drop of rain,need to get some food shopping done so will catch you all later tc x


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

agnescr said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening hope you are all well,Sonja hope there is only good news for son and also help for Mary's sister.
> Awful news about hit and run, was it drink driving related/ those poor people, devastating for them and their families.
> only read a wee bit of the TP was not online much yesterday as it was to braw a day to be inside 22c for most of the day , but overcast this am,read about the thunderstorms and floods but nothing here,not even a wee drop of rain,need to get some food shopping done so will catch you all later tc x


Supposedly alcohol was involved in that accident.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

pacer said:


> Supposedly alcohol was involved in that accident.


If that is the case the driver should be charged with premeditated murder in my opinion jailed for life and the keys thrown away.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness Bonnie....you do so much that I can't anymore. Would you come live with me for awhile....my deck needs cleaning and sealing and garden sure needs weeding. I am in awe of what you get done in one day. Wish I was physically able to do these things still. I actually enjoyed such tasks. Can appreciate how tiring it is too!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Martina, hope your sister can get to the cause of the cough & get it treated, no fun to have sleep disturbed night after night.
> 
> Wi Joy, what generous people to gift so many shawls.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Why thank you for your public service Julie.....I do the same thing! LOLOLOL


Lurker 2 said:


> I thought there was food for thought in this:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you for your public service Julie.....I do the same thing! LOLOLOL


 :sm24: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, good one! Thank you for laugh.
Purl2, what a wonderful accomplishment! Love that you gave away over 1,000 shawls!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, good one! Thank you for laugh.
> Purl2, what a wonderful accomplishment! Love that you gave away over 1,000 shawls!


 :sm24: Laughter shared is a blessing I think, Joy!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't know about Alice but there is an opal mining town in South Australia called Coober Pedy which has a large proportion of its houses built underground. https://www.cooberpedy.sa.gov.au/tourism#.V1egO5N96V4 . there are a number of underground churches including the Catacomb Church. https://www.tripadvisor.com.au/Attraction_Review-g255094-d3243033-Reviews-Catacomb_Church-Coober_Pedy_South_Australia.html We have known a number of the ministers at this church including the current one. Stayed there with friends once in their underground house. As the first link shows with some of the photos they are modern houses. But very easy to add to as you simply get a machine in which digs out the room you want, seal the walls and of you go (well I guess a bit more than that but not much more).


Yes, that was the place, my mistake, sorry, now that I see the strange name, I remember it. Interesting way to live. 
When the first settlers came here, some built "soddies" probably for some of the same reasons no as there, lack of trees (in the south of the province) & insulation again the elements


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> that looks so good. I haven't made one of those in years. Might just do it now.


 And David really likes it, easy to make, I think I'll be making it often.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maybe, Attagirl. I'm not a morning person by nature. But I live on the desert and it is too hot outside later in day. Fun thing about water jogging is I feel cool for several hours afterward.


 I just have to find out how much the cost is and where we pay, I don't know if they sign you up at the pool or what. It'd certainly be worth it if I feel nice and cool for a few hours.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Forgot to mention DD#3 caught a beautiful catfish last night (fishing with her BFF and dad). It's been a long time since I cleaned a fish, and I don't have proper tools for skinning, but I made a passable job of it and lightly breaded and pan fried it. Scrumptious!
> 
> Heard from DD#2 and she is fine.
> 
> Off to keep working on those socks. Hugs & blessings to all.


Great news that your DD#2 is fine, that is a big relief I'm sure. 
Yum, catfish, I'll have to pick some up when we go the Denver Airport to pick Carly up, no Sam, I won't get the fish at the airport. LOL
I'll stop in Ft. Collins on the way back and pick it up at either Sprouts or Whole Foods, Sprouts would be the less expensive option I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So glad the two of you got together for a visit. How is Danish butter different from regular butter? I know I can tell Jersey Cow butter from other kinds - but that's because I grew up on it and really trained my pallet for it. I see Irish butter in some of our upscale grocers - I wonder how it's different too?


I love Irish butter and Amish butter, they have such great flavor. I don't think I've ever had the Danish.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I am at, with my two main WIP's: the Green Guernsey is now at the cuff on the second sleeve - no photos as yet, and Pfeilraupe from Shirley's workshop.


Coming along quite nicely I see.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it's back to worrying times here as oldest son has been for a scan again . Hate these scans
> Just hoping he does not get a phone call in the morning


Prayers that everything is okay for your son.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning all, and it is yet another good-weather morning here! Yesterday I went with the girls to Dumfries House in South Ayrshire, what a place! It's a 17th century house which has the biggest amount of chippendale furniture in the one place in the UK and, due to death duties it was all about to be sold until Prince Charles stepped in and lent them the final £40million that was needed to save it all for the public. They have since spent a lot of money doing up the house and the grounds. One piece of furniture (a large burea type thing, which I personally didn't like) was estimated to be worth £25million! Prince Charles now uses the house as his official residence in Scotland (instead of Holyrood Palace in Edinburgh) and comes up to stay about 5 or 6 times a year and according to the tour guide he can often be found wandering around the grounds talking to visitors!


Only one word, "WOW!!!!!!!". 
Well, more than one word now that I can do more than just marvel at it, its stunning. 
Great of Prince Charles to help them out, and nice that he is able to enjoy it also.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Tuesday Edition 7 June '16
> 
> Brrrrrr - 64° - I've reminded mother nature that this is summer but she didn't listen very well. It is to be back in the 80°'s Friday - can hardly wait.
> 
> ...


I think we got your cool weather today. It's really brisk out there. Not to my liking.

The apple cinnamon loaf sounds interesting made out of crescent rolls. Would like to know if anyone makes this.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> There was a horrible hit and run crash tonight. A pickup truck hit a total of 9 people riding bicycles. At least 5 people are dead including children. I believe the driver of the truck is in police custody. I will have to check the news tomorrow for updates and see if I know any of the people involved. Such a sad situation.


How awful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought there was food for thought in this:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't know about Alice but there is an opal mining town in South Australia called Coober Pedy which has a large proportion of its houses built underground. https://www.cooberpedy.sa.gov.au/tourism#.V1egO5N96V4 . there are a number of underground churches including the Catacomb Church. https://www.tripadvisor.com.au/Attraction_Review-g255094-d3243033-Reviews-Catacomb_Church-Coober_Pedy_South_Australia.html We have known a number of the ministers at this church including the current one. Stayed there with friends once in their underground house. As the first link shows with some of the photos they are modern houses. But very easy to add to as you simply get a machine in which digs out the room you want, seal the walls and of you go (well I guess a bit more than that but not much more).


Very interesting. I remember the name because my DH used to buy opals from there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Worse still, in Winter at Rotokawa it would taste of the turnips or silage the cows were eating!


 :sm06: :sm25:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I am at, with my two main WIP's: the Green Guernsey is now at the cuff on the second sleeve - no photos as yet, and Pfeilraupe from Shirley's workshop.


Ooh, very pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it's back to worrying times here as oldest son has been for a scan again . Hate these scans
> Just hoping he does not get a phone call in the morning


Fingers crossed and prayers going up that he gets goooood news.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes & really bad if the cows got into stink weed????


 :sm06: :sm19:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, I'd love to go visit Coober Peedy or it Peety? I love the idea of cave houses.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Prayers for your son, Sonja.
> My sister has to go to the GP tomorrow as her cough is no better and she is weary of it. She would love an unbroken nights sleep. She's not had that since before her op at the beginning of January.
> We had a lovely day yesterday, but when I was out for lunch I had to wait to get back as it was raining so hard. Since then it has thundered, lightened and rained. It's also a lot cooler too. There were cars under water in parts of south London. So we were lucky really.


I hope that she gets a solution to the cough and can sleep, it has to be very wearing on her with everything she's gone through since her surgery.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Supposedly alcohol was involved in that accident.


Sorry to hear that Mary , I agree with Agnes who ever caused the accident definitly needs to be jailed for murder


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> There was a horrible hit and run crash tonight. A pickup truck hit a total of 9 people riding bicycles. At least 5 people are dead including children. I believe the driver of the truck is in police custody. I will have to check the news tomorrow for updates and see if I know any of the people involved. Such a sad situation.


Oh my dear Lord! 
The poor families and the people that saw it happen, let alone the emergency personnel that had to deal with the aftermath, prayers for them all, well the whole community actually.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Prayers that everything is okay for your son.


Thank you Liz 
He didn't get a phone call which was good news although he did worry himself sick waiting for one and we did too 
So now we are all breathing a bit more easily


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Liz
> He didn't get a phone call which was good news although he did worry himself sick waiting for one and we did too
> So now we are all breathing a bit more easily


I'm glad for all of you.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Liz
> He didn't get a phone call which was good news although he did worry himself sick waiting for one and we did too
> So now we are all breathing a bit more easily


Thats good Sonja you could all use some good news on family health :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up again, I've gotten the laundry put away and the fish tanks cleaned, the yard and plants all watered, and the living room swept before I got on here, so now I need to mop, clear out the dinning room so that I can sew, David has another pair of jeans that have sprung a tear in the groin, and then I need to finish clearing out the craft room, but the craft room has to wait until last, I have Marla's bunch over here and Daisy gets into trouble if she's left unsupervised for any period of time. They are all pooped out, well they were, now they are back outside, Nell had to pee. lol
See you all later, take it easy. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't know about Alice but there is an opal mining town in South Australia called Coober Pedy which has a large proportion of its houses built underground. https://www.cooberpedy.sa.gov.au/tourism#.V1egO5N96V4 . there are a number of underground churches including the Catacomb Church. https://www.tripadvisor.com.au/Attraction_Review-g255094-d3243033-Reviews-Catacomb_Church-Coober_Pedy_South_Australia.html We have known a number of the ministers at this church including the current one. Stayed there with friends once in their underground house. As the first link shows with some of the photos they are modern houses. But very easy to add to as you simply get a machine in which digs out the room you want, seal the walls and of you go (well I guess a bit more than that but not much more).


It's such a fascinating place.

I love the Regatta, I saw the boat race and about died laughing. lolol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Coming along quite nicely I see.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, very pretty.


I am liking how it is knitting up! Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just opened this from mjs:

Scotch with two drops of water.

A lady goes to the bar on a cruise ship and orders a Scotch with two drops of water.
As the bartender gives her the drink she says,

'I'm on this cruise to celebrate my 80th birthday and it's today...'

The bartender says, 'Well, since it's your birthday, I'll buy you a drink. In fact, this one is on me.'

As the woman finishes her drink, the woman to her right says, 'I would like to buy you a drink, too.'

The old woman says, 'Thank you. Bartender, I want a Scotch with two drops of water.'

'Coming up,' says the bartender

As she finishes that drink, the man to her left says, 'I would like to buy you one, too.'

The old woman says, 'Thank you. Bartender, I want another Scotch with two drops of water.'

'Coming right up,' the bartender says.

As he gives her the drink, he says, 'Ma'am, I'm dying of 
curiosity. Why the Scotch with only two drops of water?'

The old woman replies, 'Sonny, when you're my age, you've learned how to hold your liquor. Holding your water, however, is a whole other issue.'


'OLD' IS WHEN... 
Your sweetie says, 'Let's go upstairs 
and make love,' and you answer, 
'Pick one; I can't do both!'


'OLD' IS WHEN... 
Your friends compliment you 
on your new alligator shoes 
and you're barefoot.


'OLD' IS WHEN... ;
A sexy babe catches your fancy 
and your pacemaker opens the garage door,

'OLD' I S WHEN... 
Going braless 
pulls all the wrinkles out of your face.

'OLD' IS WHEN...
You don't care where your spouse goes, 
just as long as you don't have to go along.

'OLD' IS WHEN... 
You are cautioned to slow down by the doctor
instead of by the police 

'OLD' IS WHEN... 
'Getting a little action' 
means you don't need to take any fiber today.

'OLD' IS WHEN... 
'Getting lucky' means you find your car 
in the parking lot.

'OLD' IS WHEN... 
An 'all-nighter' means not getting up 
to use the bathroom.

AND 

'OLD' IS WHEN... 
You are not sure these are jokes?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Thats good Sonja you could all use some good news on family health :sm24:


Thank you Liz and Agnes . It's a case of no news is good news


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Healing thoughts for Sonja's son and Martina's sister.

I finally finished the last heel of my sock marathon! Now I need to figure out what to do for cuffs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 8 june '16

Few clouds - sunny blue skies - 68° and the wind is really cool. You know it is cold outside when the boys don't want to go swimming in the neighbor's pond. They are content to be inside today.

Last night while I was watching television I had the heat on. it really felt good. I know it is June but I am not sitting in my house freezing.

This coming Monday is Bentley's birthday - three years old. The party will be held at katie's pool so we are hoping for an improvement in the weather.

Vegetable Party Wraps

These wraps are healthy, tasty and a perfect lunch or party snack food.

Once the prep is done with the cutting of the veggies they are easy to assemble.

Ingredients

8 large whole wheat wraps, or your favourite kind
1 cup herb and garlic spreadable cream cheese
fresh baby spinach
julienned carrots
julienned peppers, I like to use a variety of coloured peppers
julienned cucumber
sprouts

Directions

1. Lay wraps out on clean counter top.

2. Divide cream cheese between the wraps and spread to cover surface.

3. Down the middle of each wrap lay spinach leaves and top with some of each other the cut up veggies.

4. Top with sprouts.

5. Roll up each wrap tightly. At this point you can place in a sealed container and refrigerate for a few hours or over night.

6. Serve whole or for a party tray cut each roll into three or four pieces. (As seen in the first photo if you stand them up on end they look like little spring rolls.)

7. Serve with pickles, olives and more veggies and dip on the side.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

I think I would try this recipe at least once. I love top ramen.

Top Ramen
by Hannah (BitterSweet)

Homemade Ramen
By Chef Philip Gelb
You will never regret the time spent when you consider the true satisfaction gained by fabricating each and every facet by hand.

Ingredients

Ramen Noodles:

1 Cup Semolina Flour
1 Cup White Flour
1/2 Teaspoon Sea Salt
1/2 Teaspoon Burnt Baking Soda*
3/4 Cup Water

Directions

1. *Burnt baking soda is needed to alkalize the dough. Place approximately 1 cup baking soda on a sheet pan and bake at 250 F for 1 hour. Store in an airtight container for a few months.

2. Mix both flours, salt and burnt baking soda.

3. Add water and stir well.

4. Knead by hand for 20 minutes or until very smooth and pliable. Wrap tightly and refrigerate overnight.

5. Bring dough to room temperature and knead again for 10 minutes. Wrap tightly and let rest 1 hour.

5. Roll out noodles to desired thickness and cut into thin strands.

6. When ready to eat, drop noodles in rapidly boiling water for about 1 minute or till desired texture. Serve immediately.

Makes 4 Servings

Ingredients

Kombu Stock:

Water
Dried Kombu
Dried Shiitake Mushrooms
Yellow Onion
Scallion
Fresh Ginger
Celery
Carrot

Directions

1. Place all ingredients in water to cover, add heat, bring to simmer, lower heat, cover, simmer for 2 hours. Drain all solid parts out.
2. Optionally, roast some or all the vegetables first for a darker, richer flavor.
3. Experiment by adding other vegetables such as cilantro, pumpkin, sweet potato, celery root, parsnip, lemongrass, and so forth as desired.

Soup:

Ingredients

12 Cups Kombu Stock (Above)
1 Cup Mirin
3/4 Cup Sake
1 1/2 Cups Soy Sauce

Directions

1. Combine all ingredients, bring to simmer and cook 5 minutes to burn off some of the harsh notes of the alcohol.

2. Balance with more shoyu or mirin if needed, to taste.

Makes 7 Servings

Topping Options

Ingredients

Roasted Cabbage:

1 Whole Head Green Cabbage

Olive Oil

Directions

1. Rub cabbage generously with olive oil and wrap tightly with aluminum foil.

2. Roast at 350 for 2 hours. Let cool completely before slicing thinly.

Quick Pickled Sprouts

Ingredients

1 Pound Mung Bean or Soybean Sprouts
2 Quarts Boiling Water with 1/8 Teaspoon Baking Soda Added
2 Tablespoons Rice Vinegar
3 Tablespoons Soy Sauce
1 Tablespoon Toasted Sesame Oil (FOR SPICY SPROUTS add hot chili oil instead)

Directions

1. Plunge sprouts into boiling water. Immediately remove and rinse well under cold water.

2. Place blanched sprouts in a bowl and add vinegar, soy sauce, and oil. Toss to coat.

Shiitake Mushrooms

Ingredients

6 - 8 Dried Shiitake Mushrooms
1 Cup Kombu Stock
1 1/2 Tablespoons Granulated Sugar
2 Tablespoons Soy Sauce

Directions

1. Bring water to boil with sugar and soy sauce.

2. Add shiitake and cook over medium-low heat until the liquid evaporates.

3. Slice each mushroom into several sections. Use one mushroom per bowl of soup.

Tofu

Ingredients
1 Pound Firm Tofu, Drained
Oil for frying

Directions

1. Cut tofu into 1/4-inch wide strips and pat dry.

2. Deep fry tofu till crisp.

https://bittersweetblog.com/2016/06/06/top-ramen/

Bourbon Candied Bacon

Ingredients
10 to 12 slices thick cut Applewood-cured bacon
½ cup brown sugar
¼ cup bourbon
Optional: 1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper, cayenne pepper

Directions

1.Preheat the oven to 375 °F.

2. Place the bacon strips on a foil-lined baking sheet.

3. Combine the brown sugar, bourbon and optional spices, and stir until the sugar dissolves, then brush the mixture on one side of the bacon.

4. Cook the bacon for 10 minutes, then flip the bacon and brush the mixture on the other side.

5. Continue cooking until the bacon is crisp and browned, around 10 to 15 minutes.

Note: For crisper bacon, use a metal cooling rack on top of a baking sheet to cook the bacon.

https://www.bottlenotes.com/the-proof/bourbon-candied-bacon

Hot Corn Dip

This is amazing! Serve it with chips, crackers, or big carrot sticks. It's positively to die for.

PREP TIME: 10 Minutes
DIFFICULTY: Easy
COOK TIME: 40 Minutes
SERVINGS: 12 Servings

INGREDIENTS

5 ears Corn
Vegetable Oil For Brushing
Salt And Pepper, to taste
1 whole HALF Red Onion, Diced
2 cloves Garlic, Minced
1 whole Red Bell Pepper, Seeded And Diced
1 whole Green Bell Pepper, Seeded And Diced
1 whole Fresh Jalapeno, Seeded And Diced Fine (scrap Out Half The Seeds And Membranes)
2 Tablespoons Butter
8 ounces, weight Cream Cheese, Softened
1/2 cup Mayonnaise
1/2 cup Sour Cream
1 pound Monterey Jack Cheese, Grated
2 whole Green Onions, Sliced
Chili Powder, For Sprinkling
1 can (4 Ounces) Diced Green Chilies

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees.

2. Brush the corn cobs with vegetable oil, sprinkle with a little salt, and place on a grill pan for about 10 minutes, turning constantly. Remove it from the heat to cool. Cut the kernels off the cobs once they're cool enough to handle.

3. In a large skillet over medium heat, melt the butter and add the onion, garlic, bell peppers, and jalapeno. Stir and cook for 5 minutes, until the veggies are soft and golden. Remove the skillet from the heat to let the veggies cool slightly.

4. In a mixer, combine the cream cheese, mayo, sour cream, and 2/3 of the Monterey Jack. Mix with the paddle attachment on low until combined. Add the green onions, the veggie mixture, the corn, and the green chilies. Mix on low until just combined. Mayo… NOT Miracle Whip. Miracle Whip is from the devil, and I can't imagine the disaster that would ensue if you added it to this otherwise beautiful dip.

5. Spread the mixture in a baking dish and sprinkle with the rest of the Monterey Jack. Bake for 20 to 22 minutes, until bubbly and golden. Remove from the oven and serve warm with tortilla chips!

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/hot-corn-dip


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - that 's a good reason. does it stay warm there year around? -- sam



Fan said:


> Sam the main reason people settled in the desert interior of Australia, would be for the opal, gold, mineral mining.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Liz
> He didn't get a phone call which was good news although he did worry himself sick waiting for one and we did too
> So now we are all breathing a bit more easily


So far, so good. It is so stressful waiting to hear about these results, very hard on all concerned. As there has been no bad news, I hope good news will soon follow.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - that 's a good reason. does it stay warm there year around? -- sam


Hi Sam, I just googled Alice Springs weather, worth a look, they definitely have cooler weather in winter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - that 's a good reason. does it stay warm there year around? -- sam


The temperature there presently is 22*C tomorrow down to 16*C so it would not suit you Sam!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, love the jokes, so close to the truth!
Did half hour of yoga and 20 minutes weights. 
Hope to finish the fair isle hat today. If so I'll take a picture.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, love the jokes, so close to the truth!
> Did half hour of yoga and 20 minutes weights.
> Hope to finish the fair isle hat today. If so I'll take a picture.


 :sm24: I liked the last comment.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Just to say, you may not hear from me for a few days. We head off early tomorrow morning for a little over two weeks away. Tomorrow, we are just going down to Folkestone (on the south coast of England), and hope to fit in a visit to Canterbury en route. For years, we have just rushed through Kent on our way to the ports while visiting continental Europe. We always felt we were missing something, but never had time to explore. Last year, we gave ourselves a whole afternoon to explore Dover castle, and this year, we have Canterbury in our sights. Next year, who knows?

On Friday morning, we cross over to France, then head to Chartres for an overnight stop. We intend to visit the cathedral, which is renowned for its stained glass windows. We did go there about 30 years ago, but our daughters were young, and, having had a long day of travelling in the car, were not on their best behaviour, so we were unable to fully enjoy the experience. Better luck this time! Then we head down to the Dordogne for a fortnight, before heading back home via Giverny and Monet's garden. We are keeping our fingers crossed that we are not affected by any of the current problems in France - storms and flooding in the north, petrol shortages as a result of industrial action, which seem to come and go. By the time we come back, we will know the result of the referendum on whether we remain part of the European community or not. We have already cast our postal votes, as we will be away on 23rd June, so we can only await the result with trepidation.

I may not appear again for a few days. This evening, I am frantically trying to finish my Easy peasy shawl. I now have about 15 rows to go, which doesn't sound much, but when you take into account that each row is approaching 400 stitches and takes about 15 minutes to complete, that is still about 4 hours of knitting. I may well have to take it away with me, as I definitely want to wear it on holiday. At least it requires only minimal making up - just sewing in ends - and no blocking. 

Best wishes to everyone and I will be in touch again when time and Internet allow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> So far, so good. It is so stressful waiting to hear about these results, very hard on all concerned. As there has been no bad news, I hope good news will soon follow.


Thank you Chris definitly more relaxed tonight , had something to eat without feeling sick , and husband is fast asleep as both of us never got much sleep last night .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, love the jokes, so close to the truth!
> Did half hour of yoga and 20 minutes weights.
> Hope to finish the fair isle hat today. If so I'll take a picture.


The hat sounds interesting Joy look forward to seeing a picture 
Is the hat for you or have you started your Christmas gift knitting ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just to say, you may not hear from me for a few days. We head off early tomorrow morning for a little over two weeks away. Tomorrow, we are just going down to Folkestone (on the south coast of England), and hope to fit in a visit to Canterbury en route. For years, we have just rushed through Kent on our way to the ports while visiting continental Europe. We always felt we were missing something, but never had time to explore. Last year, we gave ourselves a whole afternoon to explore Dover castle, and this year, we have Canterbury in our sights. Next year, who knows?
> 
> On Friday morning, we cross over to France, then head to Chartres for an overnight stop. We intend to visit the cathedral, which is renowned for its stained glass windows. We did go there about 30 years ago, but our daughters were young, and, having had a long day of travelling in the car, were not on their best behaviour, so we were unable to fully enjoy the experience. Better luck this time! Then we head down to the Dordogne for a fortnight, before heading back home via Giverny and Monet's garden. We are keeping our fingers crossed that we are not affected by any of the current problems in France - storms and flooding in the north, petrol shortages as a result of industrial action, which seem to come and go. By the time we come back, we will know the result of the referendum on whether we remain part of the European community or not. We have already cast our postal votes, as we will be away on 23rd June, so we can only await the result with trepidation.
> 
> ...


Knit as fast as you can Chris and it will be finished before you know :sm02: 
Hope you have a lovely holiday and take lots of pictures especially of Monets garden . If you can't get back into the Uk you know we voted out :sm23: 
Bon Voyage


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Knit as fast as you can Chris and it will be finished before you know :sm02:
> Hope you have a lovely holiday and take lots of pictures especially of Monets garden . If you can't get back into the Uk you know we voted out :sm23:
> Bon Voyage


Ah well, it could be worse! If I got back in, but could never get back out, how bad would that be?

I'm glad to hear that you are having a more relaxing evening. I just cannot begin to imagine what you have been through lately.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just opened this from mjs:
> 
> Scotch with two drops of water.
> 
> ...


Just had to pass these on. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 8 june '16
> 
> Few clouds - sunny blue skies - 68° and the wind is really cool. You know it is cold outside when the boys don't want to go swimming in the neighbor's pond. They are content to be inside today.
> 
> ...


Can't believe that Bentley will be 3 years old. Seems like just yesterday when he was one. It's really cool here today too and with a strong wind. Must have something to do with the bad weather in Florida. Hot corn dip sure sounds good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just to say, you may not hear from me for a few days. We head off early tomorrow morning for a little over two weeks away. Tomorrow, we are just going down to Folkestone (on the south coast of England), and hope to fit in a visit to Canterbury en route. For years, we have just rushed through Kent on our way to the ports while visiting continental Europe. We always felt we were missing something, but never had time to explore. Last year, we gave ourselves a whole afternoon to explore Dover castle, and this year, we have Canterbury in our sights. Next year, who knows?
> 
> On Friday morning, we cross over to France, then head to Chartres for an overnight stop. We intend to visit the cathedral, which is renowned for its stained glass windows. We did go there about 30 years ago, but our daughters were young, and, having had a long day of travelling in the car, were not on their best behaviour, so we were unable to fully enjoy the experience. Better luck this time! Then we head down to the Dordogne for a fortnight, before heading back home via Giverny and Monet's garden. We are keeping our fingers crossed that we are not affected by any of the current problems in France - storms and flooding in the north, petrol shortages as a result of industrial action, which seem to come and go. By the time we come back, we will know the result of the referendum on whether we remain part of the European community or not. We have already cast our postal votes, as we will be away on 23rd June, so we can only await the result with trepidation.
> 
> ...


Hope you have a very enjoyable trip and safe travels. Take lots of photos.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just had to pass these on. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Chris definitly more relaxed tonight , had something to eat without feeling sick , and husband is fast asleep as both of us never got much sleep last night .


Hope you get the good nights rest that you so need. Good news for your son. My sister has antibiotics, and after a mix up with the GP another lot arriving the day after tomorrow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a new email address and I want to change it for the Digest. The instructions say that I should go to the "settings" link at the bottom of the digest email messages. I have looked everywhere for this. Does anyone know where I can find it?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Contact Information

E-mail address:


Go into "My Profile" and keep scrolling down until you see the labels above with a open text box which has your current email address in it - just enter the new email there and then scroll all the way down the page to where it says save changes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Contact Information
> 
> E-mail address:
> 
> Go into "My Profile" and keep scrolling down until you see the labels above with a open text box which has your current email address in it - just enter the new email there and then scroll all the way down the page to where it says save changes.


I did that but underneath the second paragraph says that it wouldn't change the address for the digest, that I would have to go to settings. Maybe I'm just being dense...duh.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Today I had 4 of the 5 grandkids over. (oldest was working). I picked them up after grocery shopping and bless their hearts they brought all the groceries in help put them up. We then went to lunch at a Wok Star, a nearby Chinese place. Zero left overs! When we got back to the house we skyped Hannah for a short time and the two oldest wanted to make soap. (Mostly the 16 year old though the 15 year old helped too a little). Brantley took them home at 5:30 and then after changing clothes he dropped the oldest girl (Mya) at track practice and the youngest (10 yr old Lex) at baseball practice. At 7 Mya called to say she was done and I went and picked her up and took her home. (Lex already had a ride home). As I was driving home coming down the road towards my house there running in and out of the road, through the weeds and kudzu was a puppy (animal control is just down from the area this was happening in). You guessed it.....I stopped; flagging to the traffic headed toward me and behind to stop and the pup ran across the road to me. I brought her home (animal control is closed). Walked in and gave her to Brantley who immediately fell in love with HER. Her gums are nice and healthy and she doesn't seem under nourished at all. We are suspecting that someone dumped her as there are no houses/apts in that stretch of road. I will print out pictures and take them to animal control and the closest vet just in case she is someone's but I seriously doubt it. Brantley has already named her; Alice. Molly, Mario, and Truman seem fine with her. Sydney is off on a play date at Hannah's BF's house and won't be home until 10 p.m. Being a female hopefully they will do fine too.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Aaaaah she's adorable, hope you get to keep her!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Loved these Julie. Copied and sent them to my brother.


Lurker 2 said:


> Just opened this from mjs:
> 
> Scotch with two drops of water.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Chris definitly more relaxed tonight , had something to eat without feeling sick , and husband is fast asleep as both of us never got much sleep last night .


???? Hope you get some sleep too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today I had 4 of the 5 grandkids over. (oldest was working). I picked them up after grocery shopping and bless their hearts they brought all the groceries in help put them up. We then went to lunch at a Wok Star, a nearby Chinese place. Zero left overs! When we got back to the house we skyped Hannah for a short time and the two oldest wanted to make soap. (Mostly the 16 year old though the 15 year old helped too a little). Brantley took them home at 5:30 and then after changing clothes he dropped the oldest girl (Mya) at track practice and the youngest (10 yr old Lex) at baseball practice. At 7 Mya called to say she was done and I went and picked her up and took her home. (Lex already had a ride home). As I was driving home coming down the road towards my house there running in and out of the road, through the weeds and kudzu was a puppy (animal control is just down from the area this was happening in). You guessed it.....I stopped; flagging to the traffic headed toward me and behind to stop and the pup ran across the road to me. I brought her home (animal control is closed). Walked in and gave her to Brantley who immediately fell in love with HER. Her gums are nice and healthy and she doesn't seem under nourished at all. We are suspecting that someone dumped her as there are no houses/apts in that stretch of road. I will print out pictures and take them to animal control and the closest vet just in case she is someone's but I seriously doubt it. Brantley has already named her; Alice. Molly, Mario, and Truman seem fine with her. Sydney is off on a play date at Hannah's BF's house and won't be home until 10 p.m. Being a female hopefully they will do fine too.


She is so sweet. How could you give her up?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Traveling mercies. Sounds like a fantastic trip. Have fun and take pictures. You know you have some armchair travelers here that will look forward to see some!



Kathleendoris said:


> Just to say, you may not hear from me for a few days. We head off early tomorrow morning for a little over two weeks away. Tomorrow, we are just going down to Folkestone (on the south coast of England), and hope to fit in a visit to Canterbury en route. For years, we have just rushed through Kent on our way to the ports while visiting continental Europe. We always felt we were missing something, but never had time to explore. Last year, we gave ourselves a whole afternoon to explore Dover castle, and this year, we have Canterbury in our sights. Next year, who knows?
> 
> On Friday morning, we cross over to France, then head to Chartres for an overnight stop. We intend to visit the cathedral, which is renowned for its stained glass windows. We did go there about 30 years ago, but our daughters were young, and, having had a long day of travelling in the car, were not on their best behaviour, so we were unable to fully enjoy the experience. Better luck this time! Then we head down to the Dordogne for a fortnight, before heading back home via Giverny and Monet's garden. We are keeping our fingers crossed that we are not affected by any of the current problems in France - storms and flooding in the north, petrol shortages as a result of industrial action, which seem to come and go. By the time we come back, we will know the result of the referendum on whether we remain part of the European community or not. We have already cast our postal votes, as we will be away on 23rd June, so we can only await the result with trepidation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, what a cute puppy.

Chris, hope you have a great vacation.

Sam, can't believe Bentley will be 3 already

It has been thundering for over an hour, severe storm watch in effect but as yet only about 10 drops of rain.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Only if she is some's pet already. Won't take her to animal control because if not adopted would be put down in 5 days. That is how we got Leila the sweetheart we had to put down just a short while ago.


budasha said:


> She is so sweet. How could you give her up?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Only if she is some's pet already. Won't take her to animal control because if not adopted would be put down in 5 days. That is how we got Leila the sweetheart we had to put down just a short while ago.


Hope you get to keep her.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Neat puppy, she will be fortunate indeed if she gets to stay with you. She looks like a full bred dachshund.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi, All! Hope everyone is well and that the medical fears for all the loved ones are producing good news. It's about time, isn't it? You all have plowed a long, hard rows for such a very long time. My heart is heavy for all your struggles and stresses. I'm asking for God's great blessings for strength and peace for each one's struggles.

I've had stressful day at Susan's place with snarky co-workers, irate parents of young people who want to be assigned to the Center to do their community service work in spite of their own protections orders against former SOs who happen to already be in programs in the building, and stresses and personnel conflicts within the organization which supplies most of our food supplies for free. It's been fun . . . . NOT!!!

And then DGGD crossed the 2-lane highway in front of the house to chat with the neighbor on the other side, unknown to us and without permission from Don or me. 

Must get back to mending a pair of Susan's ''work'' jeans before she needs them to begin rehabbing another property she intends to turn into a sober house for recovering addicts. There are several groups in the county which operate residences for those striving to overcome their addictions. This former home of a very well-to-do family has 8 bedrooms and several bathrooms on each of the 3 floors, if I remember the details she shared with me.The Land Bank has agreed to release it to her without cost because it has been optioned by another group for over a year and nothing has been done on it. It would cost nearly $15,000 to bring it down and refurbish the lot at the city's expense. To let her have it and have Heiens & Company rehab it and then flip it for a profit will bring more earnings taxes and business sales taxes into the city''s revenues, as well as income taxes from those professionals who must be paid for services rendered and the goslings who earn wages from working on it will also bring a variety of monies into the city.

It's been a long day and tomorrow will begin just about as early, so good night/afternoon/day to each of you. You are rather special people and I'm grateful for your friendship.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

A quick update on the accident from last night. No children were involved. The cyclists were friends who ride together a lot. The driver of the truck should be arraigned in court tomorrow.

Tonight I cooked dinner for two ladies who had babies last week. My reward was seeing the babies and holding one. The parents enjoyed a hot meal and I enjoyed babies.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gwen, I'm thinking that she looks an awful lot like a Red-bone Hound pup we had many years ago. She grew to be about 80# and was a sweetheart--except for the seizures she developed at about age 3 or 4 years. Eventually they became too much for her heart because they were nearly continuous. We put her down to ease her suffering which broke our hearts. She was such a lovely specimen of the breed and a really sweet Lady, which was her name.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Loved these Julie. Copied and sent them to my brother.


Thought they were his sort of joke! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hi, All! Hope everyone is well and that the medical fears for all the loved ones are producing good news. It's about time, isn't it? You all have plowed a long, hard rows for such a very long time. My heart is heavy for all your struggles and stresses. I'm asking for God's great blessings for strength and peace for each one's struggles.
> 
> I've had stressful day at Susan's place with snarky co-workers, irate parents of young people who want to be assigned to the Center to do their community service work in spite of their own protections orders against former SOs who happen to already be in programs in the building, and stresses and personnel conflicts within the organization which supplies most of our food supplies for free. It's been fun . . . . NOT!!!
> 
> ...


In my opinion, you are one pretty special lady yourself. With Susan coming a very close second. All your family are rather remarkable.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, sounds like a marvelous trip. Have a grand time.
Sonja, the hats are for my doctor who gives them to charity. Finished knitting but tired and will see in ends and take picture tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, what a cutie, she will be well loved in Settle household. Is she part Dixie?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, Gwen, she is BEAUTIFUL. I'm jealous! 

Joy, hope you get some rest. Sounds like you've been through the mill lately.

I'm a little late but in on the group hug.

Still working on socks! I did finish one more pair tonight.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> we canned a lot of beef. it's great for making hot beef sandwiches quickly - we also took it camping. a quick meal. --- sam


We finally figured out why it wouldn't pressurize. The juggler wasn't pushed down all the way. It has to "click" twice when you push it down on the spout. Looking forward to a few easy meals from it. Made freezer strawberry jam today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Prayers for Sonia's son and Mary's sister.


Adding mine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mom canned both beef & chicken came in handy in harvest time when she worked in the field. Made it easy for me to do meals as a teenager. I don't can chicken but do beef regularly. It also makes good quick stew


That is what I am thinking. I will try doing chicken, also. A local market quite often has boneless skinless breasts for $.99 /# if you buy a 40# box. I don't usually have freezer space for that much but do split it with someone else at times. I am thinking it might be good for casseroles or soup.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just opened this from mjs:
> 
> Scotch with two drops of water.
> 
> ...


Lol!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is what I am thinking. I will try doing chicken, also. A local market quite often has boneless skinless breasts for $.99 /# if you buy a 40# box. I don't usually have freezer space for that much but do split it with someone else at times. I am thinking it might be good for casseroles or soup.


I've never tried canning chicken breast- they are very expensive here, on sale st least $3/pound.My mom & MIL used to can old laying hens, they are too tough to use as roasters or fryers but canning makes them tender. My DH still talks about his moms chicken & dumplings made with the canned chicken


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hi, All! Hope everyone is well and that the medical fears for all the loved ones are producing good news. It's about time, isn't it? You all have plowed a long, hard rows for such a very long time. My heart is heavy for all your struggles and stresses. I'm asking for God's great blessings for strength and peace for each one's struggles.
> 
> I've had stressful day at Susan's place with snarky co-workers, irate parents of young people who want to be assigned to the Center to do their community service work in spite of their own protections orders against former SOs who happen to already be in programs in the building, and stresses and personnel conflicts within the organization which supplies most of our food supplies for free. It's been fun . . . . NOT!!!
> 
> ...


Scary that your GGD would cross the highway alone, could have been disastrous. 
Hope Susan can get the house renovated & do well with it but not have to kill herself with all the work.
You & Susan are such special people to put up with all the stress of the program


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> A quick update on the accident from last night. No children were involved. The cyclists were friends who ride together a lot. The driver of the truck should be arraigned in court tomorrow.
> 
> Tonight I cooked dinner for two ladies who had babies last week. My reward was seeing the babies and holding one. The parents enjoyed a hot meal and I enjoyed babies.


That's one of my favorite things to do - take meals over to these new families as I remember just how dog-tired we were most of the time!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My husband surprises me sometimes - here's the sign I came home to on the garage today! Plus, he had ordered out and we shared a lamb chops, baked potatoes and steamed vegetables dinner. We'll have the soup and salad tomorrow. He's definitely a keeper.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I did that but underneath the second paragraph says that it wouldn't change the address for the digest, that I would have to go to settings. Maybe I'm just being dense...duh.


I don't get the digest anymore since I read everything from the main page, but here are a couple of things you may try.

Can you go to a digest that you received to your previous email , open it and see if there is something near the end of it that has instructions on "unsuscribing" or updating settings or email address? Or go into the Knitting Digest heading above and add your new email there - you may be getting both emails for awhile, but if the old email is disabled, you'll only be getting the one.

Let me know if it works - I'm stumbling around here too.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Gwen, your puppy is so cute. I would love a dog but I don't have the energy to take care of one. A cat mainly takes care of themselves so it is a better choice for us.

Today I did half of my week's testing...all unpleasant. Today I had a mammogram so that is done for another year. This is one of several tests I really dislike. Tomorrow I have an X-ray series for on the small bowel. I don't know what it involves but I have to go in fasting. Ugh! Still trying to find a reason for my anemia. I will be glad when something changes as I am tired of being so tired all the time.

I did finally get my hair cut. Been trying to do it for a month. Every time I decided to get it done, something came up and it got put off. I think it looks better.

I need to get the dishes done and head to bed. Have an early day tomorrow. 

Be happy and keep knitting. Marilyn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Hope you get the good nights rest that you so need. Good news for your son. My sister has antibiotics, and after a mix up with the GP another lot arriving the day after tomorrow.


Thank you I did sleep better last night . Glad to hear your sister has got antibiotics , there seems to be a few too many mix ups with doctors and prescriptions lately . Hope the medicine helps your sister finally get rid of this cough


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today I had 4 of the 5 grandkids over. (oldest was working). I picked them up after grocery shopping and bless their hearts they brought all the groceries in help put them up. We then went to lunch at a Wok Star, a nearby Chinese place. Zero left overs! When we got back to the house we skyped Hannah for a short time and the two oldest wanted to make soap. (Mostly the 16 year old though the 15 year old helped too a little). Brantley took them home at 5:30 and then after changing clothes he dropped the oldest girl (Mya) at track practice and the youngest (10 yr old Lex) at baseball practice. At 7 Mya called to say she was done and I went and picked her up and took her home. (Lex already had a ride home). As I was driving home coming down the road towards my house there running in and out of the road, through the weeds and kudzu was a puppy (animal control is just down from the area this was happening in). You guessed it.....I stopped; flagging to the traffic headed toward me and behind to stop and the pup ran across the road to me. I brought her home (animal control is closed). Walked in and gave her to Brantley who immediately fell in love with HER. Her gums are nice and healthy and she doesn't seem under nourished at all. We are suspecting that someone dumped her as there are no houses/apts in that stretch of road. I will print out pictures and take them to animal control and the closest vet just in case she is someone's but I seriously doubt it. Brantley has already named her; Alice. Molly, Mario, and Truman seem fine with her. Sydney is off on a play date at Hannah's BF's house and won't be home until 10 p.m. Being a female hopefully they will do fine too.


Sounds like you had a busy but fun day ending with a lovely surprise. Alice is gorgeous beautiful little puppy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???? Hope you get some sleep too.


I did thank you Bonnie although you wouldn't think it judging by the amount of yawning I'm doing while reading ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Gwen, your puppy is so cute. I would love a dog but I don't have the energy to take care of one. A cat mainly takes care of themselves so it is a better choice for us.
> 
> Today I did half of my week's testing...all unpleasant. Today I had a mammogram so that is done for another year. This is one of several tests I really dislike. Tomorrow I have an X-ray series for on the small bowel. I don't know what it involves but I have to go in fasting. Ugh! Still trying to find a reason for my anemia. I will be glad when something changes as I am tired of being so tired all the time.
> 
> ...


I agree - those tests are not pleasant. I'm hoping that the x-rays will pinpoint the problem and get to the bottom of your anemia. Our DD is doing much better - the Humira seems to be working for her Crohn's - the previous meds did not. She also received 2 units of blood plus some iron infusion; her gut just isn't absorbing it from either the food or the supplements. She had blood drawn yesterday so we're hoping the numbers are up - certainly she's been feeling so much better so the number should bear that out. I worry that she's back to her extreme exercising again - planning on doing another Spartan race in July. Dr. had told her not until October or November.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I did sleep better last night . Glad to hear your sister has got antibiotics , there seems to be a few too many mix ups with doctors and prescriptions lately . Hope the medicine helps your sister finally get rid of this cough


That is good news - hope it helps kick out the cough and the feeling crappy. She's been suffering with this far too long.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Scary that your GGD would cross the highway alone, could have been disastrous.
> Hope Susan can get the house renovated & do well with it but not have to kill herself with all the work.
> You & Susan are such special people to put up with all the stress of the program


Sounds like you and your family are going to be even more busy Joy . do hope you have a better day today than you had yesterday . Don't know what you are going to do with the little one , some children just don't see danger at all


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> A quick update on the accident from last night. No children were involved. The cyclists were friends who ride together a lot. The driver of the truck should be arraigned in court tomorrow.
> 
> Tonight I cooked dinner for two ladies who had babies last week. My reward was seeing the babies and holding one. The parents enjoyed a hot meal and I enjoyed babies.


Definitely a reward Mary I have been lucky enough to get a few cuddles in with my sons newest nephew . Sure miss having a baby or toddler in the house


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gwen - Alice is adorable!
Joy (Ohio) - You and Susan do so much for your fellow man, I really admire both of you so much. 
Sonja - Pleased that your son didn't get a phone call, long may his better health continue.
Raylin - Hope they can get to the root cause of your anaemia and tiredness and sort it.
Slightly cloudy today, but still quite warm. Luke's mum and dad are going to a wedding today so he's staying over tonight. TTYL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Laughter shared is a blessing I think, Joy!


It sure is! :sm11:

Sonja... I hope there is no bad news re your son's scan.

Pacer.... terrible about the hit and run. Very sad.

Bonnie.... you wear me out reading all that you do! LOL

I cant remember what else I was going to comment on......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> well - that 's a good reason. does it stay warm there year around? -- sam


I just looked up Alice Springs' forecast for this week.... overnight temps of 3-4C and daytime temps around 17C to 19C. So they do have cooler temperatures now (winter) and colder than here overnight at the moment.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi Sam, I just googled Alice Springs weather, worth a look, they definitely have cooler weather in winter.


Great minds think alike Fan.... see above post.... LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Chris definitly more relaxed tonight , had something to eat without feeling sick , and husband is fast asleep as both of us never got much sleep last night .


I hope you are all feeling a bit more relaxed again now. It must be so so hard for all of you with all that dread and worry. Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Only if she is some's pet already. Won't take her to animal control because if not adopted would be put down in 5 days. That is how we got Leila the sweetheart we had to put down just a short while ago.


Aaaww, she is really cute. I hope you get to keep her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my opinion, you are one pretty special lady yourself. With Susan coming a very close second. All your family are rather remarkable.


RE Ohio Joy..... Ditto :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Ohio Joy..... Ditto :sm24:


Exactly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my opinion, you are one pretty special lady yourself. With Susan coming a very close second. All your family are rather remarkable.


Very well said.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't get the digest anymore since I read everything from the main page, but here are a couple of things you may try.
> 
> Can you go to a digest that you received to your previous email , open it and see if there is something near the end of it that has instructions on "unsuscribing" or updating settings or email address? Or go into the Knitting Digest heading above and add your new email there - you may be getting both emails for awhile, but if the old email is disabled, you'll only be getting the one.
> 
> Let me know if it works - I'm stumbling around here too.


I went in to the home page and just subscribed again. Hope that works.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Gwen, your puppy is so cute. I would love a dog but I don't have the energy to take care of one. A cat mainly takes care of themselves so it is a better choice for us.
> 
> Today I did half of my week's testing...all unpleasant. Today I had a mammogram so that is done for another year. This is one of several tests I really dislike. Tomorrow I have an X-ray series for on the small bowel. I don't know what it involves but I have to go in fasting. Ugh! Still trying to find a reason for my anemia. I will be glad when something changes as I am tired of being so tired all the time.
> 
> ...


I hope all these tests will find the cause of your tiredness and get you back on the road to feeling better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Last night I finished the cuff on the green Gansey, and got all the ends sewn in. I will try to get a photo of it, probably in the morning. Approaching the end with Pfeilraupe, too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have vet appointment for Alice at 12:20 today. Vet will help determine what breed(s) she may be. Eyes are kind of a greenish yellow so may have some Weimeramer (sp) in her. Legs seen too long for a dachshund but who know. DD's BF initiall though pit bull, DH though chocolate lab (thought too light brown for that). Whatever she is a sweetheart. Will be talking to trainer at vet's about training (more) for Sydney who has been a mix of acceptance and aggression towards her. Later training for her once older. Looks to be about 8 weeks old. Really think she was dumped at animal control when they were closed. Has a great personality so far.



flyty1n said:


> Neat puppy, she will be fortunate indeed if she gets to stay with you. She looks like a full bred dachshund.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree with Julie about you (jheines) and your family. 


Lurker 2 said:


> In my opinion, you are one pretty special lady yourself. With Susan coming a very close second. All your family are rather remarkable.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What is a Dixie? Not heard that term for a breed before. 


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, what a cutie, she will be well loved in Settle household. Is she part Dixie?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your DH is definitely a keeper! What a sweetheart.



RookieRetiree said:


> My husband surprises me sometimes - here's the sign I came home to on the garage today! Plus, he had ordered out and we shared a lamb chops, baked potatoes and steamed vegetables dinner. We'll have the soup and salad tomorrow. He's definitely a keeper.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you are getting your tests done. I hate the mammograms too. The x-ray series for small bowel...perhaps they are making you drinks something and will be tracking it through the lower intestines; good luck with that test for sure. Hope they find the cause for the anemia. Will be keeping you in my prayers. Good news you were able to keep your hair appointment. Getting something as simple as a hair cut or mani/pedi can be such a boost. I got a mani/pedi yesterday and need to go get my hair trimmed. Will be keeping hair long though. I can alway pull it up if too hot. Don't know if I'll add any purple again or not. Especially with new pup will be watching expenses even more and do want to keep having mani/pedi regularly and can let go of the purple easily.



Railyn said:


> Gwen, your puppy is so cute. I would love a dog but I don't have the energy to take care of one. A cat mainly takes care of themselves so it is a better choice for us.
> 
> Today I did half of my week's testing...all unpleasant. Today I had a mammogram so that is done for another year. This is one of several tests I really dislike. Tomorrow I have an X-ray series for on the small bowel. I don't know what it involves but I have to go in fasting. Ugh! Still trying to find a reason for my anemia. I will be glad when something changes as I am tired of being so tired all the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your DH is definitely a keeper! What a sweetheart.


Seeing as I'm the owner and only employee, there's not much competition for this honor, but I appreciate it anyway. It stems from the discussion we used to have almost every night when the kids were home and we had extra cars in the driveway and during the summer when his convertible is likely to be in the rotation of cars driven. Before going to bed each night, we move the cars around for whatever is planned in the a.m.; something like this:

If it's nice - but not too hot; he'll ride his bike (1 more week before summer vacation) and we have to arrange the cars in the garage and driveway so that he can get the bike out without scratching his convertible.

If it's hot - then he wants to drive his convertible and needs a clear path out of the garage (his baby always gets the garage).

If it's raining - then he wants either the Jeep or my Riviera (depends on whether he's picking up stuff from the hardware store, etc.) so we jockey the cars around for him to get whichever car out first.

If I'm going to work and depending on what time, my car may need to be the first out of the driveway - so we move them around for that.

It's kind of a game of dominoes each evening - Romantic, isnt' it?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow, it's really easy to get extra "Gwennies" now with the preview, etc.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jeanette, your DH is defined nicely a keeper, cute sign.

Julie, I imagine you are glad to get the gansey done, it's always nice when something is complete. Looking forward to pictures.

Mary, so nice of you to take prepared meals to the new moms, I'm sure they really appreciated it

Marilyn, hope the tests pinpoint the source of your problem, horrible feeling tired all the time. I don't think anyone enjoys a mammogram but so worth the peace of mind. 

Sonja, good to hear you got some rest. Hope your DS doesn't have to wait too long for the results of the scans. Last night we were watching the National News & there was a piece about a new therapy developed in Cuba that is having great success, the particulately in lung cancer,not a "chemo" but some sort of immune therapy. The doctor said he doesn't believe there will be a "cure" for cancer but it will become a "chronic" condition that can be managed by this type of therapy.

We got a really nice rain last night, almost an inch & it's looking like more on the way. ????????. The farmers call these million dollar rains! 
I was planning to plant a few more hills of potatoes today but will have to wait as its too wet. We love our new potatoes so I do a few hills every 3 weeks until the beginning of July. 
I'm almost done the painting at DSs, the deck looks so much better. There is a shelf along 2 sides that needs one more coat & then my part is done. The ceiling is to be finished with metal soffit & I wish he would get that done as the old insulation my FIL put in looks terrible, I can't believe the other people could stand to look at it that way for so many years, such an eyesore.
Well, I guess I should get off here & clean house since it's too wet for outside as yet. Have a good day


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Seeing as I'm the owner and only employee, there's not much competition for this honor, but I appreciate it anyway. It stems from the discussion we used to have almost every night when the kids were home and we had extra cars in the driveway and during the summer when his convertible is likely to be in the rotation of cars driven. Before going to bed each night, we move the cars around for whatever is planned in the a.m.; something like this:
> 
> If it's nice - but not too hot; he'll ride his bike (1 more week before summer vacation) and we have to arrange the cars in the garage and driveway so that he can get the bike out without scratching his convertible.
> 
> ...


We don't have that problem????, no garage???? Keep talking of building one but it never happens.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I out at 6 a.m for our hour walk. Already 80F but 10-15 mph winds. 
Gwen, I hate spell check! Doxie.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, did you see this, it was posted on the main forum 
http://crochetjewel.com/?p=13678


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, your DH is defined nicely a keeper, cute sign.
> 
> Julie, I imagine you are glad to get the gansey done, it's always nice when something is complete. Looking forward to pictures.
> 
> ...


I tried it on this morning- don't want to take it off- have not solved the problem of where to put the camera, to take a photo of it on. It is good to have it finished, started it on the 1st October, but of course it was too big to work over the summer.
Your new potato regime sounds so yummy, if hard work. I used to love them with mint and lashings of butter.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, did you see this, it was posted on the main forum
> http://crochetjewel.com/?p=13678


It's lovely Bonnie think I might give it a try ????. I've gone from doing one project at a time to now having 5 on needles and hooks although I have just finished the shoes so I will be up to 5 again if I start this


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I tried it on this morning- don't want to take it off- have not solved the problem of where to put the camera, to take a photo of it on. It is good to have it finished, started it on the 1st October, but of course it was too big to work over the summer.
> Your new potato regime sounds so yummy, if hard work. I used to love them with mint and lashings of butter.


You must be pleased to have it finished Julie . Right in time for winter . . Look forward to seeing a picture


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Not liking subtle colors as much but learned about colors I like.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You must be pleased to have it finished Julie . Right in time for winter . . Look forward to seeing a picture


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Not liking subtle colors as much but learned about colors I like.


I like it subtle, Joy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Made meringue s topped with cream and berries , good job I only made 8 as I'm now on my second one, goes well with homemade orange and raspberry drink


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made meringue s topped with cream and berries , good job I only made 8 as I'm now on my second one


Can I have some too?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can I have some too?


They don't last long in this house


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They don't last long in this house


They wouldn't in my house either!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Not liking subtle colors as much but learned about colors I like.


Lovely hat Joy . I like the colours


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made meringue s topped with cream and berries , good job I only made 8 as I'm now on my second one, goes well with homemade orange and raspberry drink


Very yummy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Not liking subtle colors as much but learned about colors I like.


I like the colour combination. Nice knitting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made meringue s topped with cream and berries , good job I only made 8 as I'm now on my second one, goes well with homemade orange and raspberry drink


Yummy!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, last night had some disturbing news re SIL, on Tuesday night 11pm she got in her car, drove up the road and got lost, walked into someone's house, the owners returned not long after to find her eating some food and smoking a cigarette. When confronted she wouldn't leave so police were called. She's now in hospital, and doctors are amazed she's alive as her oxygen levels are so low. It now remains to be seen what will happen to her.
Thanks for reading, it seems so unreal, I'm so sad for her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, last night had some disturbing news re SIL, on Tuesday night 11pm she got in her car, drove up the road and got lost, walked into someone's house, the owners returned not long after to find her eating some food and smoking a cigarette. When confronted she wouldn't leave so police were called. She's now in hospital, and doctors are amazed she's alive as her oxygen levels are so low. It now remains to be seen what will happen to her.
> Thanks for reading, it seems so unreal, I'm so sad for her.


Fan, my thoughts and prayers are with you, as you confront this dire problem.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, last night had some disturbing news re SIL, on Tuesday night 11pm she got in her car, drove up the road and got lost, walked into someone's house, the owners returned not long after to find her eating some food and smoking a cigarette. When confronted she wouldn't leave so police were called. She's now in hospital, and doctors are amazed she's alive as her oxygen levels are so low. It now remains to be seen what will happen to her.
> Thanks for reading, it seems so unreal, I'm so sad for her.


That's very strange behaviour Fan . I think if that was here when she was well enough the doctors would have her sectioned for her own safety .


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes I would hope that might be the decision the hospital makes but will have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's one of my favorite things to do - take meals over to these new families as I remember just how dog-tired we were most of the time!


I remember that as well. My reward is baby time without having to share with a room full of people. That is also why I take meals to Bella's family. I know they get tired. I enjoy seeing the children and helping out. I just learned that a dear friend was diagnosed with stage 2 breast cancer so I will probably be making meals for her and her children soon. She is hoping her divorce will be final in less than 2 weeks and then she will be having surgery.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I remember that as well. My reward is baby time without having to share with a room full of people. That is also why I take meals to Bella's family. I know they get tired. I enjoy seeing the children and helping out. I just learned that a dear friend was diagnosed with stage 2 breast cancer so I will probably be making meals for her and her children soon. She is hoping her divorce will be final in less than 2 weeks and then she will be having surgery.


How horrible to be going through a divorce at this time. But, I suppose if the situation was horrible, it's better to be going through this as a stronger person alone than a stressed person. Saying some prayers for her...do you know if it's a lumpectomy or mastectomy?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> I remember that as well. My reward is baby time without having to share with a room full of people. That is also why I take meals to Bella's family. I know they get tired. I enjoy seeing the children and helping out. I just learned that a dear friend was diagnosed with stage 2 breast cancer so I will probably be making meals for her and her children soon. She is hoping her divorce will be final in less than 2 weeks and then she will be having surgery.


Your friend is in my and my sister's prayers. Meals being made for her will be a wonderful help to her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, lovely hat.

Sonja, desert looks good. I made 10 pie shells yesterday, I like to have them in the freezer so they can be filled quickly & I used the last a while ago.i put 9 in the freezer & made DH lemon meringue from the other, 1/2 gone already, DH had some,I had a small piece & DS1 stopped in last night, I offered him a piece, he took 2 home so he could share with DIL as GKs were already in bed.

Fan, scary situation with Lillian, seems like she will be going to a nursing home with locked doors after that stunt. At least it wasn't too cold for being out in her own. Here it seems each winter someone with Alzheimer's freezes by locking themselves out of the house or wandering off. So terrible for the family.

Mary, sorry to hear about your friend, I hope they can find a successful treatment for her. I've heard cancer thrives on stress so I imagine the divorce hasn't helped. 

I've just come back from putting another coat of paint in that shelf, I'm beginning to think I should have put some primer on before I started, will see what it looks like tomorrow when dry. Hopefully it's OK. I found some oil based porch & floor paint in my basement, that's what was on it before but it was in pretty rough shape. Probably hasn't been touched since new 30 yrs ago. I think oil paint lasts much longer & would have liked to use that on his deck but you can't buy. It anymore & there wasn't enough here. It looks pretty good but I wonder if it will stay that way.

Crazy wind gusts up to 55 kph/ 35mph, can hear the trees cracking, no more rain but showers & thunderstorms in the forcast. I'm not too ambitious today as the storm went on 1/2 the night & kept me awake.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, lovely hat.
> 
> Sonja, desert looks good. I made 10 pie shells yesterday, I like to have them in the freezer so they can be filled quickly & I used the last a while ago.i put 9 in the freezer & made DH lemon meringue from the other, 1/2 gone already, DH had some,I had a small piece & DS1 stopped in last night, I offered him a piece, he took 2 home so he could share with DIL as GKs were already in bed.
> 
> ...


Think whatever you have must be catching Bonnie as I too have been painting . Started yesterday on the back garden fence. Just one side as you can't see the rest for all the shrubs and climbers . But this one side was were the worst non existent flower bed was that got flooded the most . So I dug out what was still alive filled all the border in with extra soil , raked and raked it made it even with the rest of the grass and now the grass seed is growing with no help from mishka who has decided it's now her favourite place to sleep . And today I finished painting the fence , tomorrow I will put back the climbers and hopefully the will start covering the fence again


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> How horrible to be going through a divorce at this time. But, I suppose if the situation was horrible, it's better to be going through this as a stronger person alone than a stressed person. Saying some prayers for her...do you know if it's a lumpectomy or mastectomy?


The divorce is long overdue. She tried counseling and talking to her DH over the years. She has been basically raising the 5 children by herself for years. They are super polite and helpful. He has worked during the day and then come home for about 40 minutes to eat, change clothes and excuse himself to go biking or wall climbing almost every night for years. Now he is playing the pity me game and says his wife is keeping the children from him. He has kept his children from him for years. I have witnessed quite a bit of this first hand as I have watched the children for some long days before.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my opinion, you are one pretty special lady yourself. With Susan coming a very close second. All your family are rather remarkable.


Julie, thank you for the very gracious post. I would question the validity of it but will accept the intention with which it was made.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Desert Joy, I like those colors also.

Gwen, Alice is a love! I thought dachshund at first also but she looks bigger, some hound in her, though, I'd bet, with those ears. 

CRAFT strikes! I know there was something else but it escapes me.

Need to get supper, sending hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you. I think it doesn't pop enough as the blue yarn has flecks of different colors in it.
Sonja, thank you. I'll be right over for dessert!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, how sad. Hopefully she can get help.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, prayers for your dear friend.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Scary that your GGD would cross the highway alone, could have been disastrous.
> Hope Susan can get the house renovated & do well with it but not have to kill herself with all the work.
> You & Susan are such special people to put up with all the stress of the program


Very scary about DGGD, Bonnie, but she has walked the ''straight and narrow'' today. I'm hoping she is making a few steps on the path to growing up a bit. I measured her today--rather casually with a couple of yard sticks; she is 4' 7'' tall at the age of just over 6 1/2 years. She'll surely be playing center for a girls' basketball team by the time she reaches secondary school!!!

As for as all the stresses at the Center, most of it gets carried by the ones who don't live with us or visit the meal site or the classrooms often or at all. They have no idea of the good and pleasant times they are missing out on. We try to smile and speak to everyone who comes through the doors or who works there or does any service across the day's activities. Susan nearly always has a delighted grin and a pleased remark at seeing them. I try to follow her lead at all times. And then I get to hug any and all who are open to physical contact such as that. Otherwise, I'll pat on a shoulder or arm as needed or is shown to be wanted; or I'll inquire about a family member or event they've mentioned before. I've begun to thank them for joining us for lunch and they in turn will express their thanks for the meal. We just want them to know that we enjoy seeing them and sharing with them.

Many of the older adults (and younger ones, too) will approach me with that look that seems to be asking if I have any more to share when I've hugged or patted on someone already. The little ones in day care will come to me, too, if another has already called me ''Gia!!" or ''Gramma".

We do have time limits on meal service but Susan does not allow anyone who comes in after that time to be turned away empty-handed if they appear in need of food. Some of the volunteer staff still get a little bent out of shape over it, but we will not have anyone feel that they are somehow less than a valuable human being because they need to come to the Center for a meal.

I suspect that I'd better end this before it comes out in several posts. Tomorrow the ladies who need to put in work time to get their assistance will be cleaning (properly mind you) the 3 fridge-freezer units we have after the lunch meal. Yeah!! It is badly needed.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, how sad. Hopefully she can get help.


Thank you, it's a tough one alright.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Julie, thank you for the very gracious post. I would question the validity of it but will accept the intention with which it was made.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy, that is part of your being special, that you are also humble, and give everything over to God.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. I think it doesn't pop enough as the blue yarn has flecks of different colors in it.
> Sonja, thank you. I'll be right over for dessert!


Yes, I could see the flecks, which may detract a little from the colourwork.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> The divorce is long overdue. She tried counseling and talking to her DH over the years. She has been basically raising the 5 children by herself for years. They are super polite and helpful. He has worked during the day and then come home for about 40 minutes to eat, change clothes and excuse himself to go biking or wall climbing almost every night for years. Now he is playing the pity me game and says his wife is keeping the children from him. He has kept his children from him for years. I have witnessed quite a bit of this first hand as I have watched the children for some long days before.


It never ceases to amaze me that people who ignore their children when they are married are always the ones who whine about access to them when a divorce happens????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful. Very "fall-ish" IMHO.


sassafras123 said:


> Not liking subtle colors as much but learned about colors I like.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That does look yummy.


Swedenme said:


> Made meringue s topped with cream and berries , good job I only made 8 as I'm now on my second one, goes well with homemade orange and raspberry drink


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How frightening for her, you, and the homeowners! Tragic and sad situation. Prayers for her and you.



Fan said:


> Good morning all, last night had some disturbing news re SIL, on Tuesday night 11pm she got in her car, drove up the road and got lost, walked into someone's house, the owners returned not long after to find her eating some food and smoking a cigarette. When confronted she wouldn't leave so police were called. She's now in hospital, and doctors are amazed she's alive as her oxygen levels are so low. It now remains to be seen what will happen to her.
> Thanks for reading, it seems so unreal, I'm so sad for her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

God bless your friend; cancer and divorce all together. Will keep her in my prayers.



pacer said:


> I remember that as well. My reward is baby time without having to share with a room full of people. That is also why I take meals to Bella's family. I know they get tired. I enjoy seeing the children and helping out. I just learned that a dear friend was diagnosed with stage 2 breast cancer so I will probably be making meals for her and her children soon. She is hoping her divorce will be final in less than 2 weeks and then she will be having surgery.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Spent a few hours at the dentist this morning being prepared for a new bridge. A long time to have your mouth open! I am lucky that our unsurance will cover about 65% so that is a blessing but will still cost a chunk from us.

On Monday, I saw the eye doctor and have dates in August for my cataract surgery. I'm really looking forward to that as my right eye is so bad that I can only read the first line of the eye chart. I can only read my kindle or other electronic devices where I can increase the font size.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just discovered a nice new feature, on your buddy list (not sure if it works for all) when you check previous 'posts' when there's been a photo posted, it comes up when you're searching.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Very scary about DGGD, Bonnie, but she has walked the ''straight and narrow'' today. I'm hoping she is making a few steps on the path to growing up a bit. I measured her today--rather casually with a couple of yard sticks; she is 4' 7'' tall at the age of just over 6 1/2 years. She'll surely be playing center for a girls' basketball team by the time she reaches secondary school!!!
> 
> As for as all the stresses at the Center, most of it gets carried by the ones who don't live with us or visit the meal site or the classrooms often or at all. They have no idea of the good and pleasant times they are missing out on. We try to smile and speak to everyone who comes through the doors or who works there or does any service across the day's activities. Susan nearly always has a delighted grin and a pleased remark at seeing them. I try to follow her lead at all times. And then I get to hug any and all who are open to physical contact such as that. Otherwise, I'll pat on a shoulder or arm as needed or is shown to be wanted; or I'll inquire about a family member or event they've mentioned before. I've begun to thank them for joining us for lunch and they in turn will express their thanks for the meal. We just want them to know that we enjoy seeing them and sharing with them.
> 
> ...


Wow!, your GGD must sure be getting well fed to be so talk already, she will certainly make a basketball player. She'll be taller than me by the time she's 8????

Your community is surely blessed to have your family helping so many people


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hopefully the divorce will be settled soon; never easy but definitely can be a blessing as it sounds in this case. As an earlier post mentioned stress is hard on cancer patients and she will do much better with the lazy bum gone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Spent a few hours at the dentist this morning being prepared for a new bridge. A long time to have your mouth open! I am lucky that our unsurance will cover about 65% so that is a blessing but will still cost a chunk from us.
> 
> On Monday, I saw the eye doctor and have dates in August for my cataract surgery. I'm really looking forward to that as my right eye is so bad that I can only read the first line of the eye chart. I can only read my kindle or other electronic devices where I can increase the font size.


Dentists do charge! Hope the time passes quickly for your cataract surgery.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gwen you're so kind thank you. We found out she has been smoking non stop, as in 400 cigarettes per week.
That doesn't help oxygen intake very well! Hopefully she will be admitted to a secure place, and her driver license revoked. All a bit up in the air at present time. Stu and I have coped with his father and my mother doing strange things before being admitted to hospital.
His father was a bit of a worry in hospital though, he wandered into the morgue and tapped the attendant on the shoulder and nearly frightened the guy to bits! We laugh about it now but wasn't funny at the time.
My mother went odd too, she had the table set up with some very dubious looking food, whenever I visited which was every week, and had imaginary visitors whom she would tell to get lost when I would arrive. She also would go to church around 4am and then complain that nobody was there for service. Oh maybe I should write a book Lol!
Oh dear the mind can sure play tricks on us, that's for sure. My sense of humour and keeping busy today is helping me cope at present.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Purl2Diva, Just as folks here said to me you are going to be so blessed and happy with the surgery. Though I had added issues with the dry eye/swelling due to RA I am doing great now. I know your's will be successful too. My DH is in the process of having a crown done (has a temp right now) and fortunately we have pretty good dental insurance. Like you said though still a chuck our of our pockets.



purl2diva said:


> Spent a few hours at the dentist this morning being prepared for a new bridge. A long time to have your mouth open! I am lucky that our unsurance will cover about 65% so that is a blessing but will still cost a chunk from us.
> 
> On Monday, I saw the eye doctor and have dates in August for my cataract surgery. I'm really looking forward to that as my right eye is so bad that I can only read the first line of the eye chart. I can only read my kindle or other electronic devices where I can increase the font size.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is a really good feature. Of course have I even made a buddy list????? nope....guess I should now!



Lurker 2 said:


> I just discovered a nice new feature, on your buddy list (not sure if it works for all) when you check previous 'posts' when there's been a photo posted, it comes up when you're searching.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that is a really good feature. Of course have I even made a buddy list????? nope....guess I should now!


Daralene will find it very helpful! :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh Fan, I am so sorry to hear this news of your friend. My thinking is that she has had a stroke/brain tumor or some other neurological problem. of course heavy smoking markedly reduces the amount of oxygen to the body and leaves a large amount of carbon dioxide in the body thus goofing up the brain further. I am so hoping that a complete medical work up will reveal what the is the real cause. Prayers for both of you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Flyty1n thank you re your thoughts, but it's not a stroke etc, it all has to do with cigarette smoking damaging her lungs making her struggle to breathe, therefore not enough oxygen getting to her brain. Once the medical team get her oxygen intake sorted she makes a big turnaround, but then resorts to smoking again, catch 22.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just opened this from mjs:
> 
> Scotch with two drops of water.
> 
> ...


LOLOL!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sam, I'd love to go visit Coober Peedy or it Peety? I love the idea of cave houses.


Coober Pedy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, it's so hard to believe that little Bentley is going to be 3 already, seems like Heidi was just preggers with him doesn't it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just to say, you may not hear from me for a few days. We head off early tomorrow morning for a little over two weeks away. Tomorrow, we are just going down to Folkestone (on the south coast of England), and hope to fit in a visit to Canterbury en route. For years, we have just rushed through Kent on our way to the ports while visiting continental Europe. We always felt we were missing something, but never had time to explore. Last year, we gave ourselves a whole afternoon to explore Dover castle, and this year, we have Canterbury in our sights. Next year, who knows?
> 
> On Friday morning, we cross over to France, then head to Chartres for an overnight stop. We intend to visit the cathedral, which is renowned for its stained glass windows. We did go there about 30 years ago, but our daughters were young, and, having had a long day of travelling in the car, were not on their best behaviour, so we were unable to fully enjoy the experience. Better luck this time! Then we head down to the Dordogne for a fortnight, before heading back home via Giverny and Monet's garden. We are keeping our fingers crossed that we are not affected by any of the current problems in France - storms and flooding in the north, petrol shortages as a result of industrial action, which seem to come and go. By the time we come back, we will know the result of the referendum on whether we remain part of the European community or not. We have already cast our postal votes, as we will be away on 23rd June, so we can only await the result with trepidation.
> 
> ...


Have a fabulous trip!!! Safe travels.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I hope I can get this to work! Wearing the Green Gansey.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Flyty1n thank you re your thoughts, but it's not a stroke etc, it all has to do with cigarette smoking damaging her lungs making her struggle to breathe, therefore not enough oxygen getting to her brain. Once the medical team get her oxygen intake sorted she makes a big turnaround, but then resorts to smoking again, catch 22.


 Sad to know. Sounds like she already has enough lung damage that she would be needing continous oxygen, which, with her smoking, is not possible. Talk about a catch 22 for sure.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Great picture of a great lady with fantastic knitting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Great picture of a great lady with fantastic knitting. Thanks for sharing.


Ref: my selfie? Thanks!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I expect that she may pass my height by then also. She is just about a foot shorter than I am now. Of course, both her dad, my eldest DGS, and her mother are several inches over 6' tall.

Thank you for the very kind words, Bonnie.

We can only go where God leads and do as He directs if we are going to truly enjoy life as He gives it to us. This is not how we anticipated spending these years--in this ministry or raising these young people. Tim has brought such joy and blessings to us that is hard to comprehend the dead-end the NICU doctor tried to convince us to address by pulling the life support from him in the first days of his life. Fifty-plus minutes without a heart beat did not bode well but ultimately, he was found to have only 5 or 6 tiny pinhole-sized spots of damage in his brain in a limited space of the brain tissue. Those areas have caused several significant limitations physically. The autism spectrum effect are visible but not grossly debilitating his personality or social skills.

We are all very grateful to God for His gracious gifts to us.

Ohio Joy



Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow!, your GGD must sure be getting well fed to be so talk already, she will certainly make a basketball player. She'll be taller than me by the time she's 8????
> 
> Your community is surely blessed to have your family helping so many people


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ended up out almost day yesterday. KP knitting group, then doctor. BP slightly higher than should be, to organise a General Medical Plan so some of my physio visits can be paid for by Medicare. And leave the dreaded Pap for a while until other things are sorted out (Its OK it is only just due so a short delay won't matter). And then yesterday evening me and the other Grandma and I went to a First Aid for kids. Refresher for me really- a few things have changed. I was on the ground looking at my baby mannequin and trying to remember the order to do things in. Going straight to cardiac massage before 2 quick breathes seemed wrong but that is now the way to do it here. And sensibly all ages have the same rate so need to remember which should be doing for the age have.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today I had 4 of the 5 grandkids over. (oldest was working). I picked them up after grocery shopping and bless their hearts they brought all the groceries in help put them up. We then went to lunch at a Wok Star, a nearby Chinese place. Zero left overs! When we got back to the house we skyped Hannah for a short time and the two oldest wanted to make soap. (Mostly the 16 year old though the 15 year old helped too a little). Brantley took them home at 5:30 and then after changing clothes he dropped the oldest girl (Mya) at track practice and the youngest (10 yr old Lex) at baseball practice. At 7 Mya called to say she was done and I went and picked her up and took her home. (Lex already had a ride home). As I was driving home coming down the road towards my house there running in and out of the road, through the weeds and kudzu was a puppy (animal control is just down from the area this was happening in). You guessed it.....I stopped; flagging to the traffic headed toward me and behind to stop and the pup ran across the road to me. I brought her home (animal control is closed). Walked in and gave her to Brantley who immediately fell in love with HER. Her gums are nice and healthy and she doesn't seem under nourished at all. We are suspecting that someone dumped her as there are no houses/apts in that stretch of road. I will print out pictures and take them to animal control and the closest vet just in case she is someone's but I seriously doubt it. Brantley has already named her; Alice. Molly, Mario, and Truman seem fine with her. Sydney is off on a play date at Hannah's BF's house and won't be home until 10 p.m. Being a female hopefully they will do fine too.


Awe!!!!! She's adorable!!! Congrats on the new family member. Alice is a nice name.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's such a fascinating place.
> 
> I love the Regatta, I saw the boat race and about died laughing. lolol


I deliberately didn't say anything about the regatta so people got the full impact!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Julie that looks great, you've got another winner there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Only if she is some's pet already. Won't take her to animal control because if not adopted would be put down in 5 days. That is how we got Leila the sweetheart we had to put down just a short while ago.


Interesting how they come into our lives isn't it. Leila was probably leading her to you, I think they do that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Julie that looks great, you've got another winner there.


Thanks, Fan.
Have not wanted to take it off, despite the mild temperatures! It is lovely and comfy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And just checked up buses- almost time to head out again! Babysitting calls.
Last of Vicky's tutoring today. Has about 6 weeks until she goes back to full time work. Elizabeth has 2 days a week in Child Care staring in about a week- will have short days until Vicky goes back to work. And then begins my 1 or 2 full days a week with her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And just checked up buses- almost time to head out again! Babysitting calls.
> Last of Vicky's tutoring today. Has about 6 weeks until she goes back to full time work. Elizabeth has 2 days a week in Child Care staring in about a week- will have short days until Vicky goes back to work. And then begins my 1 or 2 full days a week with her.


 :sm24: Looking forward to that?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie, love the Gansey and your kind eyes. 

Fan, hugs to you. Hope the situation gets resolved.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hi, All! Hope everyone is well and that the medical fears for all the loved ones are producing good news. It's about time, isn't it? You all have plowed a long, hard rows for such a very long time. My heart is heavy for all your struggles and stresses. I'm asking for God's great blessings for strength and peace for each one's struggles.
> 
> I've had stressful day at Susan's place with snarky co-workers, irate parents of young people who want to be assigned to the Center to do their community service work in spite of their own protections orders against former SOs who happen to already be in programs in the building, and stresses and personnel conflicts within the organization which supplies most of our food supplies for free. It's been fun . . . . NOT!!!
> 
> ...


Oh dear, there is never a lack of drama to deal with is there, but I hope that you all are able to get everyone sorted and situated so that you have less stress. 
Great news on Susans new building, a Sober house is great, especially for people who don't have a good support group at home so are much more prone to not succeed. 
Oh the child, I hope that you all are able to come up with some good solutions for her also. 
You are pretty great yourself Joy, we love you too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, love the Gansey and your kind eyes.
> 
> Fan, hugs to you. Hope the situation gets resolved.


Never thought of my eyes being kind! Thanks for saying so.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> A quick update on the accident from last night. No children were involved. The cyclists were friends who ride together a lot. The driver of the truck should be arraigned in court tomorrow.
> 
> Tonight I cooked dinner for two ladies who had babies last week. My reward was seeing the babies and holding one. The parents enjoyed a hot meal and I enjoyed babies.


It is good that there were no children involved, but I can't even imagine what everyone is going through with the injuries and losses of life. So very sad.

 Aren't babies wonderful? And I'm sure the hot meals were greatly appreciated, giving birth is hard, painful work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My husband surprises me sometimes - here's the sign I came home to on the garage today! Plus, he had ordered out and we shared a lamb chops, baked potatoes and steamed vegetables dinner. We'll have the soup and salad tomorrow. He's definitely a keeper.


Awe, what a sweetie, indeed a keeper. And congrats on making employee of the month. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Gwen, your puppy is so cute. I would love a dog but I don't have the energy to take care of one. A cat mainly takes care of themselves so it is a better choice for us.
> 
> Today I did half of my week's testing...all unpleasant. Today I had a mammogram so that is done for another year. This is one of several tests I really dislike. Tomorrow I have an X-ray series for on the small bowel. I don't know what it involves but I have to go in fasting. Ugh! Still trying to find a reason for my anemia. I will be glad when something changes as I am tired of being so tired all the time.
> 
> ...


I certainly hope you get some answers, it's so hard to be tired all of the time. A haircut is always a good thing, I can't wait until Tues when I get mine done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have vet appointment for Alice at 12:20 today. Vet will help determine what breed(s) she may be. Eyes are kind of a greenish yellow so may have some Weimeramer (sp) in her. Legs seen too long for a dachshund but who know. DD's BF initiall though pit bull, DH though chocolate lab (thought too light brown for that). Whatever she is a sweetheart. Will be talking to trainer at vet's about training (more) for Sydney who has been a mix of acceptance and aggression towards her. Later training for her once older. Looks to be about 8 weeks old. Really think she was dumped at animal control when they were closed. Has a great personality so far.


My first thought was Weimereiner also, and they are such a nice breed of dog, energetic but laid back at the same time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad you are getting your tests done. I hate the mammograms too. The x-ray series for small bowel...perhaps they are making you drinks something and will be tracking it through the lower intestines; good luck with that test for sure. Hope they find the cause for the anemia. Will be keeping you in my prayers. Good news you were able to keep your hair appointment. Getting something as simple as a hair cut or mani/pedi can be such a boost. I got a mani/pedi yesterday and need to go get my hair trimmed. Will be keeping hair long though. I can alway pull it up if too hot. Don't know if I'll add any purple again or not. Especially with new pup will be watching expenses even more and do want to keep having mani/pedi regularly and can let go of the purple easily.


And of course you have a very talented granddaughter who can do your purple for you so you don't have to pay the salon to do it, grandchildren are usually cheaper. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Seeing as I'm the owner and only employee, there's not much competition for this honor, but I appreciate it anyway. It stems from the discussion we used to have almost every night when the kids were home and we had extra cars in the driveway and during the summer when his convertible is likely to be in the rotation of cars driven. Before going to bed each night, we move the cars around for whatever is planned in the a.m.; something like this:
> 
> If it's nice - but not too hot; he'll ride his bike (1 more week before summer vacation) and we have to arrange the cars in the garage and driveway so that he can get the bike out without scratching his convertible.
> 
> ...


LOLOL! But it sounds like you had the game of musical autos down to a science.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I out at 6 a.m for our hour walk. Already 80F but 10-15 mph winds.
> Gwen, I hate spell check! Doxie.


Marla and I did a yoga workout at the gym on the interactive program, was an easy program but with all the spin cycling I've been doing, my thighs, oh my gosh, it was not an easy for me, lolol, my thighs felt like they weight 150 pounds each. :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Not liking subtle colors as much but learned about colors I like.


Ooh, it's very pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made meringue s topped with cream and berries , good job I only made 8 as I'm now on my second one, goes well with homemade orange and raspberry drink


YUM!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, last night had some disturbing news re SIL, on Tuesday night 11pm she got in her car, drove up the road and got lost, walked into someone's house, the owners returned not long after to find her eating some food and smoking a cigarette. When confronted she wouldn't leave so police were called. She's now in hospital, and doctors are amazed she's alive as her oxygen levels are so low. It now remains to be seen what will happen to her.
> Thanks for reading, it seems so unreal, I'm so sad for her.


Oh my, but if her oxygen is that low, it would quite possibly impact her thought and memory processes. Hopefully this will be the thing that makes the docs realize she should not be living on her own before something worse happens. Hugs and prayers for you both, that has to be very surreal and unsettling for you.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful gansey, Julie. I love the color. It looks great on you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Beautiful gansey, Julie. I love the color. It looks great on you.


Thank you Joy! It still shows a bit too blue. I am glad to have it completed- just in time as Winter has really set in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I remember that as well. My reward is baby time without having to share with a room full of people. That is also why I take meals to Bella's family. I know they get tired. I enjoy seeing the children and helping out. I just learned that a dear friend was diagnosed with stage 2 breast cancer so I will probably be making meals for her and her children soon. She is hoping her divorce will be final in less than 2 weeks and then she will be having surgery.


Oh my, that is too bad that she's going through two stressful things at once, but better to have the divorce over with so she can concentrate her energies on healing. 
Hopefully the surgery will get everything and she'll be very healthy for years to come.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> The divorce is long overdue. She tried counseling and talking to her DH over the years. She has been basically raising the 5 children by herself for years. They are super polite and helpful. He has worked during the day and then come home for about 40 minutes to eat, change clothes and excuse himself to go biking or wall climbing almost every night for years. Now he is playing the pity me game and says his wife is keeping the children from him. He has kept his children from him for years. I have witnessed quite a bit of this first hand as I have watched the children for some long days before.


I imagine that the children don't want to spend time with him, he didn't want to spend time with them before the divorce why would they want to be around him now. Christopher's dad used to complain that Christopher never called him, well, he never called Christopher, what does he expect. Oh well, some guys are just not worth the label MAN, they are just over grown, ill mannered children, she's better off on her own. Prayers for her and the children.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Poledra, it's a real comfort having you good folks to vent to, it's does help us get through what life throws at us. Father in law and my mother gave us some dramas, but this is way over the top compared to them. At least they were passive in their dementia, unlike what nastiness we have in present situation. 
On a better note, I have done 12 crochet squares on baby afghan, with 12 more to go, then seams and borders.
It's keeping me busy and focussed right now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Very scary about DGGD, Bonnie, but she has walked the ''straight and narrow'' today. I'm hoping she is making a few steps on the path to growing up a bit. I measured her today--rather casually with a couple of yard sticks; she is 4' 7'' tall at the age of just over 6 1/2 years. She'll surely be playing center for a girls' basketball team by the time she reaches secondary school!!!
> 
> As for as all the stresses at the Center, most of it gets carried by the ones who don't live with us or visit the meal site or the classrooms often or at all. They have no idea of the good and pleasant times they are missing out on. We try to smile and speak to everyone who comes through the doors or who works there or does any service across the day's activities. Susan nearly always has a delighted grin and a pleased remark at seeing them. I try to follow her lead at all times. And then I get to hug any and all who are open to physical contact such as that. Otherwise, I'll pat on a shoulder or arm as needed or is shown to be wanted; or I'll inquire about a family member or event they've mentioned before. I've begun to thank them for joining us for lunch and they in turn will express their thanks for the meal. We just want them to know that we enjoy seeing them and sharing with them.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, she is tall for her age, she's growing in leaps and bounds. 
Don't you just love the little one's coming for hugs and calling you Gma? Can't imagine that you could ever get enough of those hugs. 
Sometimes a hug or a hand to hold can make all the difference in someones day and life, just to know that there is someone who will listen can have such an impact. 
Getting the fridges cleaned out will be wonderful, hopefully you won't have any problems keeping them on task. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gwen you're so kind thank you. We found out she has been smoking non stop, as in 400 cigarettes per week.
> That doesn't help oxygen intake very well! Hopefully she will be admitted to a secure place, and her driver license revoked. All a bit up in the air at present time. Stu and I have coped with his father and my mother doing strange things before being admitted to hospital.
> His father was a bit of a worry in hospital though, he wandered into the morgue and tapped the attendant on the shoulder and nearly frightened the guy to bits! We laugh about it now but wasn't funny at the time.
> My mother went odd too, she had the table set up with some very dubious looking food, whenever I visited which was every week, and had imaginary visitors whom she would tell to get lost when I would arrive. She also would go to church around 4am and then complain that nobody was there for service. Oh maybe I should write a book Lol!
> Oh dear the mind can sure play tricks on us, that's for sure. My sense of humour and keeping busy today is helping me cope at present.


Oh dear, yes you should right a book. A sense of humor is great for getting us through some very tough patches.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Coober Pedy


 :sm24: That's it! lol I can never remember how to spell that, you'd think I'd just learn to look it up. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope I can get this to work! Wearing the Green Gansey.


Very nice!! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I deliberately didn't say anything about the regatta so people got the full impact!


LOL! Yes, it definitely makes you stop and do a double take. lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, gansey is divine! Love pic of you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Poledra, it's a real comfort having you good folks to vent to, it's does help us get through what life throws at us. Father in law and my mother gave us some dramas, but this is way over the top compared to them. At least they were passive in their dementia, unlike what nastiness we have in present situation.
> On a better note, I have done 12 crochet squares on baby afghan, with 12 more to go, then seams and borders.
> It's keeping me busy and focussed right now.


Wow, that's fast crocheting, you'll be done in no time. 
Thankfully we don't have much dementia in our family, but my older brothers mom has developed dementia from the years of alcohol abuse that went on before she finally conquered it. It's getting worse and he's trying to keep her home with him as long as possible, but he said he's going to have to make some decisions sooner than later. Dementia's of any kind are such horrible diseases.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Very nice!! :sm24:


Thanks Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, gansey is divine! Love pic of you.


That is very kind of you Joy- thanks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Night all, Marla and I are off to Cheyenne in the morning and I have to take care of my animals and plants and then take care of my neighbors animals and plants before we go anywhere. Should make for an eventful morning. 
Sweet dreams!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you. I hadn't done yoga in awhile and could only do 30 minutes of hour class. But I intend to go back. I'm a lot more flexible and limber when I go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, that's fast crocheting, you'll be done in no time.
> Thankfully we don't have much dementia in our family, but my older brothers mom has developed dementia from the years of alcohol abuse that went on before she finally conquered it. It's getting worse and he's trying to keep her home with him as long as possible, but he said he's going to have to make some decisions sooner than later. Dementia's of any kind are such horrible diseases.


What you say, Kaye Jo, is sadly so true.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Night all, Marla and I are off to Cheyenne in the morning and I have to take care of my animals and plants and then take care of my neighbors animals and plants before we go anywhere. Should make for an eventful morning.
> Sweet dreams!


Sleep well!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope I can get this to work! Wearing the Green Gansey.


It's perfect Julie . Lovely colour and looks really comfy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And just checked up buses- almost time to head out again! Babysitting calls.
> Last of Vicky's tutoring today. Has about 6 weeks until she goes back to full time work. Elizabeth has 2 days a week in Child Care staring in about a week- will have short days until Vicky goes back to work. And then begins my 1 or 2 full days a week with her.


Lucky you . Time for plenty of cuddles and girlie chats and still have free time the rest of the week to do what you want


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, great photo of you & the gansey is lovely, such a great color.

Wi Joy, hope the dentist isn't too expensive. & that your cataract surgery helps lots.

Sonja, maybe you need to borrow my electric fence for a few days so your grass will grow? I know it sounds nasty but Kimber only got shocked twice & hasn't gone near any of the flower beds since. If she would just stay out if the garden I'd be really happy. DIL was ordering some apple trees so ordered a crabapple to replace the one Kimber wrecked, it came today, I'm so impressed, it's 4 ft tall, no side branches yet but I have it soaking & will plant tomorrow, hopefully this one will survive. I bought a pool noodle as Sorleena suggested to put around the bottom for protection.
I see moose tracks by the raspberries & the deer have been snacking on the peas, I swear I'm going to learn to shoot????????
DH was going to go spraying this evening but it was too windy so he decided we needed to scrub the back of the house with bleach & water to remove dirt & mould so I can treat it with the mould killer before we paint. I really wanted to just sit & knit but he likes to keep me occupied????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning! Well I survived a night of sleeping with Luke, boy can he wriggle and kick...at one point I woke up with his foot stuck in my face! However he slept from 8pm until 7.30am so I can't complain.
Julie, your guernsey looks great and I'm sure you will be very glad of it as the colder weather arrives.
Joy (Ohio), you deserve every bit of the praise that Julie gave you.
Fan, a horrible situation with your SIL. Dementia, no matter the cause, is a terrible affliction.
Healing thoughts for all who need them.
Better go and get this boy dressed as he's agitating to get outside to play and this nice weather won't last forever. TTYL. Oops nearly forgot (how could I!) DS#2 is on holiday in Majorca and sent this lovely photo of Caitlin wearing a dress I bought her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - that 's a good reason. does it stay warm there year around? -- sam


Like deserts normally it can get very cold at night but the days aren't usually cold.
http://www.weatherzone.com.au/climate/station.jsp?lt=site&lc=15590 have a look for yourself and decide what you think. Personally I would find freezing to hot in one day hard to take- do you rug up in the morning knowing you will need to carry it home or freeze for the beginning of the day?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Knit as fast as you can Chris and it will be finished before you know :sm02:
> Hope you have a lovely holiday and take lots of pictures especially of Monets garden . If you can't get back into the Uk you know we voted out :sm23:
> Bon Voyage


That could be interesting- visas might be needed for some countries if you do get out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today I had 4 of the 5 grandkids over. (oldest was working). I picked them up after grocery shopping and bless their hearts they brought all the groceries in help put them up. We then went to lunch at a Wok Star, a nearby Chinese place. Zero left overs! When we got back to the house we skyped Hannah for a short time and the two oldest wanted to make soap. (Mostly the 16 year old though the 15 year old helped too a little). Brantley took them home at 5:30 and then after changing clothes he dropped the oldest girl (Mya) at track practice and the youngest (10 yr old Lex) at baseball practice. At 7 Mya called to say she was done and I went and picked her up and took her home. (Lex already had a ride home). As I was driving home coming down the road towards my house there running in and out of the road, through the weeds and kudzu was a puppy (animal control is just down from the area this was happening in). You guessed it.....I stopped; flagging to the traffic headed toward me and behind to stop and the pup ran across the road to me. I brought her home (animal control is closed). Walked in and gave her to Brantley who immediately fell in love with HER. Her gums are nice and healthy and she doesn't seem under nourished at all. We are suspecting that someone dumped her as there are no houses/apts in that stretch of road. I will print out pictures and take them to animal control and the closest vet just in case she is someone's but I seriously doubt it. Brantley has already named her; Alice. Molly, Mario, and Truman seem fine with her. Sydney is off on a play date at Hannah's BF's house and won't be home until 10 p.m. Being a female hopefully they will do fine too.


Replacing Hannah already? Suckers for punishment it seems- just as Sydney seems to be settling down you hope you another puppy! Between Grands and the dogs yu won't have time to miss Hannah.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We don't have that problem????, no garage???? Keep talking of building one but it never happens.


I assumed you would need one for the winter time with the extreme cold and the snow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Not liking subtle colors as much but learned about colors I like.


Well I like those colours.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely hat Joy . I like the colours


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, last night had some disturbing news re SIL, on Tuesday night 11pm she got in her car, drove up the road and got lost, walked into someone's house, the owners returned not long after to find her eating some food and smoking a cigarette. When confronted she wouldn't leave so police were called. She's now in hospital, and doctors are amazed she's alive as her oxygen levels are so low. It now remains to be seen what will happen to her.
> Thanks for reading, it seems so unreal, I'm so sad for her.


That is very worrying behaviour. It could have been because of the low oxygen levels rather than a sign of her mental state deteriorating. But still a major concern and big worries as to what will happen with her now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fan, my thoughts and prayers are with you, as you confront this dire problem.


Mine too.... :sm03:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I remember that as well. My reward is baby time without having to share with a room full of people. That is also why I take meals to Bella's family. I know they get tired. I enjoy seeing the children and helping out. I just learned that a dear friend was diagnosed with stage 2 breast cancer so I will probably be making meals for her and her children soon. She is hoping her divorce will be final in less than 2 weeks and then she will be having surgery.


How hard to be dealing with both issues at the same time. How old are her children?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope I can get this to work! Wearing the Green Gansey.


The gurnsey looks good- a nice shot of you looking more relaxed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Looking forward to that?


They will be full on days- she doesn't sleep much during the day- and a fair bit of that is in arms. And of course needs almost total watching while awake. So the weeks I do Wednesday and Thursday I will be exhausted. But it will be nice as well. And I will go out and about with her as well- included getting the car seat into the car so I can drive with her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, prayers for your dear friend.


From me too....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning! Well I survived a night of sleeping with Luke, boy can he wriggle and kick...at one point I woke up with his foot stuck in my face! However he slept from 8pm until 7.30am so I can't complain.
> Julie, your guernsey looks great and I'm sure you will be very glad of it as the colder weather arrives.
> Joy (Ohio), you deserve every bit of the praise that Julie gave you.
> Fan, a horrible situation with your SIL. Dementia, no matter the cause, is a terrible affliction.
> ...


Lots of fun with the grandkids. All kids must sleep like that! Caitlin's face is changing from baby to toddler - love to see the DGC grow up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope I can get this to work! Wearing the Green Gansey.


It looks lovely on you Julie! I really like the colour. Your hair looks nice, have you had it "done" ? 
:sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And just checked up buses- almost time to head out again! Babysitting calls.
> Last of Vicky's tutoring today. Has about 6 weeks until she goes back to full time work. Elizabeth has 2 days a week in Child Care staring in about a week- will have short days until Vicky goes back to work. And then begins my 1 or 2 full days a week with her.


Aaww you will have heaps of fun!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sugar sugar and Darowil thank you for your concern, we just have to wait and see what the medical team decide re treatment and future care of our very troubled SIL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Good morning! Well I survived a night of sleeping with Luke, boy can he wriggle and kick...at one point I woke up with his foot stuck in my face! However he slept from 8pm until 7.30am so I can't complain.
> Julie, your guernsey looks great and I'm sure you will be very glad of it as the colder weather arrives.
> Joy (Ohio), you deserve every bit of the praise that Julie gave you.
> Fan, a horrible situation with your SIL. Dementia, no matter the cause, is a terrible affliction.
> ...


Wow she is growing like a weed! So cute. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning! Well I survived a night of sleeping with Luke, boy can he wriggle and kick...at one point I woke up with his foot stuck in my face! However he slept from 8pm until 7.30am so I can't complain.
> Julie, your guernsey looks great and I'm sure you will be very glad of it as the colder weather arrives.
> Joy (Ohio), you deserve every bit of the praise that Julie gave you.
> Fan, a horrible situation with your SIL. Dementia, no matter the cause, is a terrible affliction.
> ...


What a lovely photo of her- she is not the chunk she was now is she?
Sleeping with a child sounds terrible- not something I did very often with mine-unless we were travelling.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a lovely photo of her- she is not the chunk she was now is she?
> Sleeping with a child sounds terrible- not something I did very often with mine-unless we were travelling.


But worth it for the wee voice in the morning that says, "Graaaan, I've had enough of sleeping!" and those morning cuddles.....worth every kick! :sm09: Caitlin has slimmed down a lot although she's still got chubby arms and legs, but they will probably go when she starts to walk. 
Edit - of course her legs will go when she walks....didn't mean that one! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Not sure if this will work or not....DH and Luke cutting the grass.....No it didn't. Anyone any ideas on why a video won't post, but photos will? I did the same as you do for photos and it compressed the video and looked as though it was going to work, but nothing. I did press the add attachment button too, and send/update...?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> But worth it for the wee voice in the morning that says, "Graaaan, I've had enough of sleeping!" and those morning cuddles.....worth every kick! :sm09: Caitlin has slimmed down a lot although she's still got chubby arms and legs, but they will probably go when she starts to walk.
> Edit - of course her legs will go when she walks....didn't mean that one! :sm16: :sm09:


Don't want them to go too much- she does need them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning! Well I survived a night of sleeping with Luke, boy can he wriggle and kick...at one point I woke up with his foot stuck in my face! However he slept from 8pm until 7.30am so I can't complain.
> Julie, your guernsey looks great and I'm sure you will be very glad of it as the colder weather arrives.
> Joy (Ohio), you deserve every bit of the praise that Julie gave you.
> Fan, a horrible situation with your SIL. Dementia, no matter the cause, is a terrible affliction.
> ...


Thanks, Kate! My word your Caitlin is growing up- such a bonny lass.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The gurnsey looks good- a nice shot of you looking more relaxed.


Thank you, Margaret! On both counts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> They will be full on days- she doesn't sleep much during the day- and a fair bit of that is in arms. And of course needs almost total watching while awake. So the weeks I do Wednesday and Thursday I will be exhausted. But it will be nice as well. And I will go out and about with her as well- included getting the car seat into the car so I can drive with her.


It will be great for bonding with her, I think- so different from what has been my situation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It looks lovely on you Julie! I really like the colour. Your hair looks nice, have you had it "done" ?
> :sm11:


Thank you, Cathy! My hair had been up in a bun on top- which gives me a headache- it is just on its way falling out, after I had removed the pin.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's perfect Julie . Lovely colour and looks really comfy


Thank you, Sonja!
It was amazing how nice it was to wear, even though it reached 20*C, I wore it when I went to retrieve the recycling bin- it was an erstwhile wet windy day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, great photo of you & the gansey is lovely, such a great color.
> 
> Wi Joy, hope the dentist isn't too expensive. & that your cataract surgery helps lots.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bonnie! 
I do hope this Crabapple does survive- and that Kimber has learned her lesson about the garden.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I assumed you would need one for the winter time with the extreme cold and the snow.


It would make life easier for the snow but we just have to keep the vehicles plugged in & a broom handy to sweep snow


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, what a great photo of Caitlin, she is definitely losing the "baby" look & turning into a little girl. I e always hated sleeping with little ones, it always seems you have a toe up your nose or in your ear ???????????? not exactly restful.

Margaret, you will definitely find babysitting exhausting at first if you do 2 days in a row but once you are used to it it won't be so bad. Does Vicky only get 6 months maternity leave? Here they get 1 yr paid (through unemployment insurance)& can have up to 18 months without losing the job but I expect being a doctor she couldn't take that much time.

I agree wth Julie, spending this time with Elizabeth with give you a special bond. Our GKs love to come to the farm & treat this like their second home, it's not like that with the other grandparents


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Man, it's Friday already! No lake this weekend. Sunday I'm going to an 80th birthday open house for a swimming friend.

We've been having pledge week on public TV ( I hate pledge week, but understand the need for it,) and one night I watched a Dr. Fuhrman talk about the benefits of what sounds to me like a vegan diet. I don't think I could do it, but this am I had oatmeal with a banana and some blackberries (no brown sugar!). It actually kind of grew on me as I ate it. So now I'm going to make some kind of veggie soup with what I can find in my very limited "pantry."

Have a good weekend everyone. It is really hot and humid here!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret and Sugar, thank you. I like the colors too. My problem is neither yarn was a solid color. The blue had flecks of rose and gol and the gold had brown running through it. I would have loved colors in solid yarn. Live and learn.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, yes, sleeping with little ones is not restful. But morning hugs are Devine. Caitlyn is gorgeous and love the dress.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My husband surprises me sometimes - here's the sign I came home to on the garage today! Plus, he had ordered out and we shared a lamb chops, baked potatoes and steamed vegetables dinner. We'll have the soup and salad tomorrow. He's definitely a keeper.


He's a sweetie!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope I can get this to work! Wearing the Green Gansey.


Looks lovely, Julie. Such an intricate pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Looks lovely, Julie. Such an intricate pattern.


Thank you, Liz! yes the Eriskay Gansey is known to be the most intricate that we have record of- Alice Starmore being a native of Stornoway on the Isle of Lewis (one of the outer Hebrides) (off the North Western coast of mainland Scotland) will have had the advantage of seeing the Gansey in reality- not the tiny images that are all I have ever had access to. Having finished it in green I am seriously thinking of making it in the red I have left over from Cousin Jean's Gansey.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely stunning Julie! Love the stitch designs and the color. Looks very nice on you too!


Lurker 2 said:


> I hope I can get this to work! Wearing the Green Gansey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely stunning Julie! Love the stitch designs and the color. Looks very nice on you too!


Won't be too much longer and I should be able to get some better images, Gwen- two hours and the sun will be fully up!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I think you are right Kaye Jo. Considering how Alice was born about the time Leila left this world I do believe God had a plan.



Poledra65 said:


> Interesting how they come into our lives isn't it. Leila was probably leading her to you, I think they do that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I think you are right Kaye Jo. Considering how Alice was born about the time Leila left this world I do believe God had a plan.


Have you had any further leads on her possible ancestry?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I envy you and others that have such times with your grandbabies. My oldest was a stay at home mom until her youngest was 4 so I never did any all day babysitting and very little babysitting at all. Also I was working full time myself. I am so enjoying them though now that they are older; 10, 12, 15, 16, and 19 years old.



darowil said:


> And just checked up buses- almost time to head out again! Babysitting calls.
> Last of Vicky's tutoring today. Has about 6 weeks until she goes back to full time work. Elizabeth has 2 days a week in Child Care staring in about a week- will have short days until Vicky goes back to work. And then begins my 1 or 2 full days a week with her.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope I can get this to work! Wearing the Green Gansey.


Beautiful, Julie.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So true! The DGDs are coming over on Tuesday to help me clean before guests arrive next week. They are such sweeties. Last time I told them I was going to pay them and they said no...you're our grandma. I explained to them (reinforced by their mom) that I wanted to pay them and that there would definitely be times I'd ask for help and NOT pay them. It took their mom explaining how grandparents like do things for their grandchildren and to let me do it sometimes. They finally agreed. DH's cousin and her DH are coming for the day Tuesday, Carol Maliza and DH are coming in Wed. late afternoon and then her DD in FL will be her Thursday. I am so excited! Marianne will be coming down on Thursday for the day and we will be dyeing yarn. While Carol's DD is here we also are going to make soap. I am so excited!!!



Poledra65 said:


> And of course you have a very talented granddaughter who can do your purple for you so you don't have to pay the salon to do it, grandchildren are usually cheaper. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful picture of Caitlin. She is such a lovely little girl and growing by leaps and bounds.



KateB said:


> Good morning! Well I survived a night of sleeping with Luke, boy can he wriggle and kick...at one point I woke up with his foot stuck in my face! However he slept from 8pm until 7.30am so I can't complain.
> Julie, your guernsey looks great and I'm sure you will be very glad of it as the colder weather arrives.
> Joy (Ohio), you deserve every bit of the praise that Julie gave you.
> Fan, a horrible situation with your SIL. Dementia, no matter the cause, is a terrible affliction.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I envy you and others that have such times with your grandbabies. My oldest was a stay at home mom until her youngest was 4 so I never did any all day babysitting and very little babysitting at all. Also I was working full time myself. I am so enjoying them though now that they are older; 10, 12, 15, 16, and 19 years old.


me too, although in my case it has been distance, I have hopes the GK's may want to see me some day.
DGD had her hair in rag curlers over night to achieve the ringlets!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Beautiful, Julie.


Thank you, Mary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So true! The DGDs are coming over on Tuesday to help me clean before guests arrive next week. They are such sweeties. Last time I told them I was going to pay them and they said no...you're our grandma. I explained to them (reinforced by their mom) that I wanted to pay them and that there would definitely be times I'd ask for help and NOT pay them. It took their mom explaining how grandparents like do things for their grandchildren and to let me do it sometimes. They finally agreed. DH's cousin and her DH are coming for the day Tuesday, Carol Maliza and DH are coming in Wed. late afternoon and then her DD in FL will be her Thursday. I am so excited! Marianne will be coming down on Thursday for the day and we will be dyeing yarn. While Carol's DD is here we also are going to make soap. I am so excited!!!


Great to have company, Gwen!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....actually not missing her too much since we skype every day and sometimes twice a day! And a sucker indeed when it come to pets. Our vet says DH and I just have big hearts. No way could either of us left Alice in the road to get hurt and homeless.

Will begin behavior training/modification with new trainer and Sydney on the 21st of June. Focus will be on overcoming the anxiety he has developed and more socialization with people other than DD, DH, and myself. I went to the pet store today and finished getting the required equipment and also ordered a basket muzzle off of Amazon. I also be using her instruction with Alice. Still need to go pick up a squirt bottle but everything else gotten or ordered.

Sydney is adjusting to Alice but play too rough with her at this point. I had to pull him off of her this morning and went out the wooden gate into the front yard so she could stretch, play, and do her business without him aggravating her. I mention the wooden gate verses the chain link portion of the fence for a reason. It is 5 ft high as is the chain link fencing however Sydney jumped up and put his feet on the railing on top then promptly leaped over the fence clearing it by almost a foot. Took zero effort from him. Not good! DH is going to put a extension of heighth on that portion of the fence and gate this weekend. Also something with that crazy dog. I will say that he did look majestic as he leaped over so gracefully. No just hoping he doesn't try it along the chain link.

Have probably reached my maximum in post length. TTYL


darowil said:


> Replacing Hannah already? Suckers for punishment it seems- just as Sydney seems to be settling down you hope you another puppy! Between Grands and the dogs yu won't have time to miss Hann She and ah.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....actually not missing her too much since we skype every day and sometimes twice a day! And a sucker indeed when it come to pets. Our vet says DH and I just have big hearts. No way could either of us left Alice in the road to get hurt and homeless.
> 
> Will begin behavior training/modification with new trainer and Sydney on the 21st of June. Focus will be on overcoming the anxiety he has developed and more socialization with people other than DD, DH, and myself. I went to the pet store today and finished getting the required equipment and also ordered a basket muzzle off of Amazon. I also be using her instruction with Alice. Still need to go pick up a squirt bottle but everything else gotten or ordered.
> 
> ...


Oh Sydney! Just as well he is a neuter!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Vet says chocolate lab and weimerener most likely; could possibly be some hound like a redbone hound also but most definitely a chocolate lab. Doesn't matter to me enough to pay for genetic testing which is too expensive just because I'm curious. She has a wonderful, sweet nature about her.



Lurker 2 said:


> Have you had any further leads on her possible ancestry?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fantastic picture Julie.



Lurker 2 said:


> me too, although in my case it has been distance, I have hopes the GK's may want to see me some day.
> DGD had her hair in rag curlers over night to achieve the ringlets!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm really tired so I'm going to take a nap. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Vet says chocolate lab and weimerener most likely; could possibly be some hound like a redbone hound also but most definitely a chocolate lab. Doesn't matter to me enough to pay for genetic testing which is too expensive just because I'm curious. She has a wonderful, sweet nature about her.


And having found you so young- should not have any memories of mis-treatment. I quite agree about the cost of DNA testing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fantastic picture Julie.


Thanks Gwen! DGS has awfully large ears- I hope he grows into them!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> me too, although in my case it has been distance, I have hopes the GK's may want to see me some day.
> DGD had her hair in rag curlers over night to achieve the ringlets!


Lovely picture Julie. Is DGS's jumper the one you knitted for him? It looks great. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely picture Julie. Is DGS's jumper the one you knitted for him? It looks great. :sm24:


Thanks Kate!
Yes it was the third of the Guernseys I knitted for Shirley's Workshop. He is nearly growing out of it now!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope I can get this to work! Wearing the Green Gansey.


Wow finished looks very pretty, and it's looks really pretty on you great colour you have chosen, a great selfie ????????????
The patterns in it show up nicely . Maybe some day I will make something for me, there are just too many other projects I'm finding that I would like to try???? :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Wow finished looks very pretty, and it's looks really pretty on you great colour you have chosen, a great selfie ????????????
> The patterns in it show up nicely . Maybe some day I will make something for me, there are just too many other projects I'm finding that I would like to try???? :sm24:


Thanks so much! I am just attempting to photograph the whole thing, back and front.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

What a beautiful Gansey Julie! and I love the picture of the boats is this near you?


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Liz! yes the Eriskay Gansey is known to be the most intricate that we have record of- Alice Starmore being a native of Stornoway on the Isle of Lewis (one of the outer Hebrides) (off the North Western coast of mainland Scotland) will have had the advantage of seeing the Gansey in reality- not the tiny images that are all I have ever had access to. Having finished it in green I am seriously thinking of making it in the red I have left over from Cousin Jean's Gansey.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Am I right you have a new dog Gwen? Sounds like Sydney's getting restless. I've heard of German Shepherds jumping really high. I hope you get the fence solved. My dog started running through the underground fence sometimes Scares me!


Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....actually not missing her too much since we skype every day and sometimes twice a day! And a sucker indeed when it come to pets. Our vet says DH and I just have big hearts. No way could either of us left Alice in the road to get hurt and homeless.
> 
> Will begin behavior training/modification with new trainer and Sydney on the 21st of June. Focus will be on overcoming the anxiety he has developed and more socialization with people other than DD, DH, and myself. I went to the pet store today and finished getting the required equipment and also ordered a basket muzzle off of Amazon. I also be using her instruction with Alice. Still need to go pick up a squirt bottle but everything else gotten or ordered.
> 
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I need to get going to the pet store and get a good brush for the dogs, I think that's one reason Noah is running the fence, he has too much fur between him and his collar. Be back later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> What a beautiful Gansey Julie! and I love the picture of the boats is this near you?


Thank you so much! No, Stornoway is 12,000 miles from me- in the Outer Hebridean Islands off the West Coast of Scotland. I posted it because I was talking of Alice Starmore who was born there.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, what a beautiful family. They take after Mom/Grandmom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, what a beautiful family. They take after Mom/Grandmom.


Thank you Joy! One thing though my ears don't stick out!!!!!! Thank goodness!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, he is a handsome young man. He will grow into his ears...or not, he is still handsome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, he is a handsome young man. He will grow into his ears...or not, he is still handsome.


Thank you Joy- by all accounts he is a very gentle soul- it often is the fate of a man to have oversized ears- I was looking at President Obama on the Tonight Show earlier.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Fran sorry to hear about the problem with your SIL, will pray she gets the right help to keep her safe. Your care for her and her situation speaks loudly to me of your sweetness ! Please know I will be praying for you to as stress takes to much out of oneself.
I'm looking at a crocheted blanket to follow for a new grand baby who will be born in August. Was wondering if a person could crochet it as a whole instead of separate squares and boarders. Will try to take a picture of pattern.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Liz! yes the Eriskay Gansey is known to be the most intricate that we have record of- Alice Starmore being a native of Stornoway on the Isle of Lewis (one of the outer Hebrides) (off the North Western coast of mainland Scotland) will have had the advantage of seeing the Gansey in reality- not the tiny images that are all I have ever had access to. Having finished it in green I am seriously thinking of making it in the red I have left over from Cousin Jean's Gansey.


Do you have enough red left? That is such a pretty color & would look really good on you. How much yarn does it take to do one?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tis me - feeling a bit under the weather. --- sam http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-408711-1.html#9213299


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I envy you and others that have such times with your grandbabies. My oldest was a stay at home mom until her youngest was 4 so I never did any all day babysitting and very little babysitting at all. Also I was working full time myself. I am so enjoying them though now that they are older; 10, 12, 15, 16, and 19 years old.


Maybe you will get the chance when Hannah & your DSD, don't remember her name, have kids.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Never thought of my eyes being kind! Thanks for saying so.


I've always thought so! :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So true! The DGDs are coming over on Tuesday to help me clean before guests arrive next week. They are such sweeties. Last time I told them I was going to pay them and they said no...you're our grandma. I explained to them (reinforced by their mom) that I wanted to pay them and that there would definitely be times I'd ask for help and NOT pay them. It took their mom explaining how grandparents like do things for their grandchildren and to let me do it sometimes. They finally agreed. DH's cousin and her DH are coming for the day Tuesday, Carol Maliza and DH are coming in Wed. late afternoon and then her DD in FL will be her Thursday. I am so excited! Marianne will be coming down on Thursday for the day and we will be dyeing yarn. While Carol's DD is here we also are going to make soap. I am so excited!!!


Sounds like you will have a busy but fun week. Great the girls will help with getting the house cleaned.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> me too, although in my case it has been distance, I have hopes the GK's may want to see me some day.
> DGD had her hair in rag curlers over night to achieve the ringlets!


Great picture. I see your GS is wearing the latest very gansey you made for him????????
I remember having my hair done in ringlets when young, I still don't like them!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Vet says chocolate lab and weimerener most likely; could possibly be some hound like a redbone hound also but most definitely a chocolate lab. Doesn't matter to me enough to pay for genetic testing which is too expensive just because I'm curious. She has a wonderful, sweet nature about her.


If she's a chocolate lab, protect your shoes???????? & apple trees!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you have enough red left? That is such a pretty color & would look really good on you. How much yarn does it take to do one?


No, not enough to complete a whole Gansey- I will order more, and work out how best to use it, very unlikely to get the same dye lot! I am hoping to have some money for yarn when my dividend comes in, in September. I have 82g on one cone and 348g on the other- each cone weighs 30g, so that is subtract 60g I have 370g left from 1,500g give or take the tiny bit in left overs, where I cut the joined in ends. So it has taken 1,130g.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> tis me - feeling a bit under the weather. --- sam http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-408711-1.html#9213299


I am so sorry to hear that Sam but you have still done us proud!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Fran sorry to hear about the problem with your SIL, will pray she gets the right help to keep her safe. Your care for her and her situation speaks loudly to me of your sweetness ! Please know I will be praying for you to as stress takes to much out of oneself.
> I'm looking at a crocheted blanket to follow for a new grand baby who will be born in August. Was wondering if a person could crochet it as a whole instead of separate squares and boarders. Will try to take a picture of pattern.


Beautiful blanket Jackie . If it was knitted I would say yes you could knit it all together , not too knowledgable about crochet but I don't see why not .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If she's a chocolate lab, protect your shoes???????? & apple trees!


And card , and flowers and the list goes on ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've always thought so! :sm02:


Maybe it goes with patience- I know I have lots of that! I do try to be kind- probably what gets me into lots of scrapes with people.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Fran sorry to hear about the problem with your SIL, will pray she gets the right help to keep her safe. Your care for her and her situation speaks loudly to me of your sweetness ! Please know I will be praying for you to as stress takes to much out of oneself.
> I'm looking at a crocheted blanket to follow for a new grand baby who will be born in August. Was wondering if a person could crochet it as a whole instead of separate squares and boarders. Will try to take a picture of pattern.


Thank you, prayers very much appreciated, it's a very unhappy time for us all. Re the blanket, I love it, and think you would do the motifs first then add them afterwards. The way some of them are placed I think it would be difficult to do them as part of blanket.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great picture. I see your GS is wearing the latest very gansey you made for him????????
> I remember having my hair done in ringlets when young, I still don't like them!


Thank you Bonnie!
Oh dear! DGD loves her ringlets I am pleased to be able to report. DGS has had the Gansey for two winters (maybe three) now, so it has done well, also Bronwen does look after hand-knits well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If she's a chocolate lab, protect your shoes???????? & apple trees!


Has Kimber got into rubbish? Our Lab was a specialist at that one- usually with the Jewish neighbour, for some odd reason.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes we have a new puppy. I rescued it from running up and down the road and into traffic. Approx. 6-8 weeks old. She is a sweetie. Sydney wasn't restless; he wanted to get to the puppy! He is too rough with her for now and gets too excited. Brantley should easily be able to add on to the small section easily enough. Just an issue of time as this weekend he is suppose to be finishing up the enclosing of a portion of the deck as to keep an area dog free for me.

You're right about German Shepherds ability to jump high. The police officer we spoke with earlier this week said his patrol dog can leap the length of his vehicle with ease. And yes, we had to call the police about yet another incident with the kids that live behind our property taunting our animals and climbing on the fence. This time the officer wrote up a report on the juvenile so it is on record. Also advised an adult we all talked to that if this continued we would be taking the parents & child to juvenile court. We have the security cameras now but had some issues with them playing back the footage otherwise we'd be taking them to court now. Brantley's cousin's husband used to do security work and will hopefully get it fixed and operative on Tuesday.



nittergma said:


> Am I right you have a new dog Gwen? Sounds like Sydney's getting restless. I've heard of German Shepherds jumping really high. I hope you get the fence solved. My dog started running through the underground fence sometimes Scares me!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Has Kimber got into rubbish? Our Lab was a specialist at that one- usually with the Jewish neighbour, for some odd reason.


Thankfully that's a ne thing she hasn't done but has had a heyday with both rolls of paper towel & toilet paper & if a klenex is hanging out of a pocket she goes crazy til she gets it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You never know! To be honest though I don't know if physically I could do an all day sitting now.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe you will get the chance when Hannah & your DSD, don't remember her name, have kids.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thankfully that's a ne thing she hasn't done but has had a heyday with both rolls of paper towel & toilet paper & if a klenex is hanging out of a pocket she goes crazy til she gets it


Makes my Ringo seem a saint in comparison!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....I thought of you almost immediately at the mention of chocolate lab! LOL I've had a lab before so boy do I know how they chew as youngsters. PIcked up some specific chew toys for her today too! LOL AND she has already snatched a pair of shoes I had just slipped out of and ran off with one of them. LOL....I quickly retrieved it. We can vent to each other Bonnie!


Bonnie7591 said:


> If she's a chocolate lab, protect your shoes???????? & apple trees!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jackie, what a pretty blanket, I would also like to do it in one piece, I hate have my to put things together.

I'm just waiting on my floors to dry so I can shower & run to town.
I have the house whipped into shape, we have company coming for supper tomorrow.
I picked asparagus & will make rhubarb custard pie & Saskatoon pie for those who don't like rhubarb. I try to make it once/ year when we have company as DH doesn't like it & I won't make a whole pie just for me.
I got the new apple tree planted- I put a chicken wire cage around it to keep Kimber away! Also threw in a few more beets, peas,lettuce radish multiplier onions & potatoes, that should keep the season going lol Niger. DH always gets vest me heck for planting too much???? I will soon have all the space filled . Julie, too bad you aren't closer & I could share the excess.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Julie, your family is so handsome. It is nice to see them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jackie, what a pretty blanket, I would also like to do it in one piece, I hate have my to put things together.
> 
> I'm just waiting on my floors to dry so I can shower & run to town.
> I have the house whipped into shape, we have company coming for supper tomorrow.
> ...


I would happily share some of my chokos, with you Bonnie- Fan has relieved me of some!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Julie, your family is so handsome. It is nice to see them.


Thank you, I am not so worried about posting pics, now, because DGD has her own Facebook page.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Joy- by all accounts he is a very gentle soul- it often is the fate of a man to have oversized ears- I was looking at President Obama on the Tonight Show earlier.


Happens to women also -- we just usually have ways to hide them with hairdos.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Fran sorry to hear about the problem with your SIL, will pray she gets the right help to keep her safe. Your care for her and her situation speaks loudly to me of your sweetness ! Please know I will be praying for you to as stress takes to much out of oneself.
> I'm looking at a crocheted blanket to follow for a new grand baby who will be born in August. Was wondering if a person could crochet it as a whole instead of separate squares and boarders. Will try to take a picture of pattern.


It looks like it could be - I've always done squares and sewed them together. I'm not sure if the color changes would be a problem or not. I don't see why it wouldn't be work a good try.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, prayers very much appreciated, it's a very unhappy time for us all. Re the blanket, I love it, and think you would do the motifs first then add them afterwards. The way some of them are placed I think it would be difficult to do them as part of blanket.


Sending prayers and hugs, Fan. Not an easy position for you and Stu to be in, that's for sure. I've not been in a caretaker position with anyone with alzheimers or dementia, but a very dear friend/neighbor suffered the last 8 years of her life so I witnessed first hand all that her DH and children dealt with on a daily basis. We helped them find a "day care" place that would come pick her up and bring her back home again after about 4 hours...it was a great respite for the neighbor.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending prayers and hugs, Fan. Not an easy position for you and Stu to be in, that's for sure. I've not been in a caretaker position with anyone with alzheimers or dementia, but a very dear friend/neighbor suffered the last 8 years of her life so I witnessed first hand all that her DH and children dealt with on a daily basis. We helped them find a "day care" place that would come pick her up and bring her back home again after about 4 hours...it was a great respite for the neighbor.


Thank you, Rookie, it does take special people to handle these situations and training too. Very hard on family as the patient takes their agression out on those closest to them. It reminds me of a trapped sick animal which lashes out at anyone coming near.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gwen, As soon as I saw the photo of little Alice, I thought ooh a sweet little chocolate Labrador.
Seems I was right by what everyone's commenting. She's one lucky little puppy to have such great human parents.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happens to women also -- we just usually have ways to hide them with hairdos.


 :sm23: :sm24: :sm25: :sm03: :sm03: Actually had not followed that thought through to that conclusion, but you are right!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, Rookie, it does take special people to handle these situations and training too. Very hard on family as the patient takes their agression out on those closest to them. It reminds me of a trapped sick animal which lashes out at anyone coming near.


The analogy is unfortunately rather accurate.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, what a great photo of Caitlin, she is definitely losing the "baby" look & turning into a little girl. I e always hated sleeping with little ones, it always seems you have a toe up your nose or in your ear ???????????? not exactly restful.
> 
> Margaret, you will definitely find babysitting exhausting at first if you do 2 days in a row but once you are used to it it won't be so bad. Does Vicky only get 6 months maternity leave? Here they get 1 yr paid (through unemployment insurance)& can have up to 18 months without losing the job but I expect being a doctor she couldn't take that much time.
> 
> I agree wth Julie, spending this time with Elizabeth with give you a special bond. Our GKs love to come to the farm & treat this like their second home, it's not like that with the other grandparents


I think its a combination of factors- she is planning to take more time off with the next one (whenever that might be) but the more time she takes off the longer it will take her to eventually finish. She is going to find it really hard though-and so is Elizabeth. She is going to be one who doesn't settle well- 2 visits have shown the staff at the childcare centre that she won't be an easy one to settle. 
Bretts mother is equally involved so she will know both grandmothers equally well- not so much grandfathers as they are both still working as well as working on our house.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So true! The DGDs are coming over on Tuesday to help me clean before guests arrive next week. They are such sweeties. Last time I told them I was going to pay them and they said no...you're our grandma. I explained to them (reinforced by their mom) that I wanted to pay them and that there would definitely be times I'd ask for help and NOT pay them. It took their mom explaining how grandparents like do things for their grandchildren and to let me do it sometimes. They finally agreed. DH's cousin and her DH are coming for the day Tuesday, Carol Maliza and DH are coming in Wed. late afternoon and then her DD in FL will be her Thursday. I am so excited! Marianne will be coming down on Thursday for the day and we will be dyeing yarn. While Carol's DD is here we also are going to make soap. I am so excited!!!


Sounds like a fun and very busy week. ANd great catching up with Carol and Marianne.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> me too, although in my case it has been distance, I have hopes the GK's may want to see me some day.
> DGD had her hair in rag curlers over night to achieve the ringlets!


What a lovely photo- and the nice jumper DGS is wearing as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, I am not so worried about posting pics, now, because DGD has her own Facebook page.


Well yes- once they are on Facebook they are out there for all to see (and much more likely to be found as well I'm sure. Knitting Paradise would not the first stop to look for photos of kids etc I'm sure. Think Facebook might be a little higher up the list). Will be nice to see some photos of them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a lovely photo- and the nice jumper DGS is wearing as well.


Thanks Margaret! It was one of the ones I knitted for my Workshop, with Shirley- who has not been around for a while, hoping all is okay.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well yes- once they are on Facebook they are out there for all to see (and much more likely to be found as well I'm sure. Knitting Paradise would not the first stop to look for photos of kids etc I'm sure. Think Facebook might be a little higher up the list). Will be nice to see some photos of them.


It is one of the reasons I never mention their names. And usually choose older photos.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good morning from a wet and windy Fife, not been on for a couple of days ,hope all are well need to go way back to see whats been happening x


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> How hard to be dealing with both issues at the same time. How old are her children?


The children are all at home. The oldest is 17 and starting college in the fall. He works part time. Two more in high school and youngest two, twins, starting 6th grade. They are well behaved and will look out for mom. They have encouraged the divorce.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Sonja!
> It was amazing how nice it was to wear, even though it reached 20*C, I wore it when I went to retrieve the recycling bin- it was an erstwhile wet windy day.


Wow you had 20C?? We only got to 12C today! Brrrr


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> So true! The DGDs are coming over on Tuesday to help me clean before guests arrive next week. They are such sweeties. Last time I told them I was going to pay them and they said no...you're our grandma. I explained to them (reinforced by their mom) that I wanted to pay them and that there would definitely be times I'd ask for help and NOT pay them. It took their mom explaining how grandparents like do things for their grandchildren and to let me do it sometimes. They finally agreed. DH's cousin and her DH are coming for the day Tuesday, Carol Maliza and DH are coming in Wed. late afternoon and then her DD in FL will be her Thursday. I am so excited! Marianne will be coming down on Thursday for the day and we will be dyeing yarn. While Carol's DD is here we also are going to make soap. I am so excited!!!


Have a fantastic time all of you. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow you had 20C?? We only got to 12C today! Brrrr


And again, today! But it doesn't stay there for long- there was a noticeable chill by 5 pm.. You must have felt cold- is Serena still with you?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And again, today! But it doesn't stay there for long- there was a noticeable chill by 5 pm.. You must have felt cold- is Serena still with you?


We only reached 16 as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> me too, although in my case it has been distance, I have hopes the GK's may want to see me some day.
> DGD had her hair in rag curlers over night to achieve the ringlets!


Lovely photo and cute curls. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If she's a chocolate lab, protect your shoes???????? & apple trees!


 :sm06: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And again, today! But it doesn't stay there for long- there was a noticeable chill by 5 pm.. You must have felt cold- is Serena still with you?


Yep, they move on Tuesday. I reckon she will be unsettled for a little while.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We only reached 16 as well.


And we all feel chilly at those temperatures- I am glad though that we don't normally get the highs that you can, in Adelaide!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely photo and cute curls. :sm24:


Thanks, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, they move on Tuesday. I reckon she will be unsettled for a little while.


That is very possible.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, great photo of you & the gansey is lovely, such a great color.
> 
> Wi Joy, hope the dentist isn't too expensive. & that your cataract surgery helps lots.
> 
> ...


The nice thing is that the electric fence isn't enough voltage to hurt them, but boy do they get a quick and thorough education, lol. Marla's Great Dane/Bull Mastiff in Alaska accidentally backed into ours, oh Lord, he didn't go anywhere near that thing that bit him. lol 
The moose and deer sure know how to find what has just been growing well, and they aren't shy about taking more than their fair share, if they'd at least leave some for us, it wouldn't be so bad. Mould, yuck!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning! Well I survived a night of sleeping with Luke, boy can he wriggle and kick...at one point I woke up with his foot stuck in my face! However he slept from 8pm until 7.30am so I can't complain.
> Julie, your guernsey looks great and I'm sure you will be very glad of it as the colder weather arrives.
> Joy (Ohio), you deserve every bit of the praise that Julie gave you.
> Fan, a horrible situation with your SIL. Dementia, no matter the cause, is a terrible affliction.
> ...


Oh wow, she's not a baby anymore, and look at those stunning eyes. She's growing up way to fast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Liz! yes the Eriskay Gansey is known to be the most intricate that we have record of- Alice Starmore being a native of Stornoway on the Isle of Lewis (one of the outer Hebrides) (off the North Western coast of mainland Scotland) will have had the advantage of seeing the Gansey in reality- not the tiny images that are all I have ever had access to. Having finished it in green I am seriously thinking of making it in the red I have left over from Cousin Jean's Gansey.


Ooh, that would be very pretty on you, and you've been kicking them out pretty darn fast too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I think you are right Kaye Jo. Considering how Alice was born about the time Leila left this world I do believe God had a plan.


 :sm09: He always does, we just tend not to go along with it. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So true! The DGDs are coming over on Tuesday to help me clean before guests arrive next week. They are such sweeties. Last time I told them I was going to pay them and they said no...you're our grandma. I explained to them (reinforced by their mom) that I wanted to pay them and that there would definitely be times I'd ask for help and NOT pay them. It took their mom explaining how grandparents like do things for their grandchildren and to let me do it sometimes. They finally agreed. DH's cousin and her DH are coming for the day Tuesday, Carol Maliza and DH are coming in Wed. late afternoon and then her DD in FL will be her Thursday. I am so excited! Marianne will be coming down on Thursday for the day and we will be dyeing yarn. While Carol's DD is here we also are going to make soap. I am so excited!!!


 Good children. 
You all are going to have so much fun! Everyone hug everyone for us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> me too, although in my case it has been distance, I have hopes the GK's may want to see me some day.
> DGD had her hair in rag curlers over night to achieve the ringlets!


Great pic, your grandson has your eyes and smile. He looks great in his gansey too,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, that would be very pretty on you, and you've been kicking them out pretty darn fast too.


Thank you, Kaye Jo! It is a nice bright colour!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great pic, your grandson has your eyes and smile. He looks great in his gansey too,


Thank you, again, Kaye Jo!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm09: He always does, we just tend not to go along with it. lol


How true- we tend to think we know better than God.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm loving the woman in a dress lying on a wheeled board paddling down the "river" have you ever gone to this margaret? --- sam



darowil said:


> It's approximately half way between the north and south coasts and was a main point for the overland telegraph line which ran coast to coast. Finding gold nearby helped its development though I don't think mining is particularly significant now. But it means there is a business centre in the middle of the country thus decreasing the distance needed to get to a major centre. Can you imagine living in the middle of the US and needing to access services-including basics like supermarkets- by heading to the coast?
> The place was chosen by the presence of a spring.
> It does ahve river that runs through the middle. But it is usually dry (or in flood). They have a yearly regatta on the Todd River. Henley on Todd. http://henleyontodd.com.au/ unique as you can see if you click this link.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm loving the woman in a dress lying on a wheeled board paddling down the "river" have you ever gone to this margaret? --- sam


No. Only been to Alice Springs once. 16 hours driving time away.


----------

